# The Cappucino Corral



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

*There has to be a place in USMB where every member can hang his hat and be himself.*

The Cappucino Corral, which is open to *EVERYONE* of all persuasions to come, put yer feet up, chat, make friends and the like.

No matter how much some people may "hate" each other on the open board, even those people should be able to communicate with each other and have some fun here.

If you are a Conservative, you are heartily welcomed here.
If you are Liberal, you are heartily welcomed here.
If you are totally unaffiliated, you are heartily welcomed here.

In fact, I plan to invite some people to the CORRAL who don't necessarily like me on the open board at all. I hope to bury some axes and get to know the other side of some people where there has been a lot of friction.

Your *race*, your *gender*, your *sexual orientation*, your *religion* and your *politics* play absolutely no role in the CAPPUCINO CORRAL. Being a living, breathing human being who wants to communicate with others is what counts here!

The CAPPUCINO CORRAL abides by the rules on the Lounge and we will keep those rules:

-*no* religion
-*no* politics
-*no* racism
-*no* trolling

The rest is free and fair game. 



I work a lot and cannot always be here, so it's incumbent upon all of us to keep the place fun, clean and entertaining.

And enjoy a nice Cappucino!

-Stat


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 23, 2014)

Can I get a donut?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Somewhat rainy day where I am, cold too!!

Back to work, at least it keeps my mind off the cold.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 23, 2014)

typo in your title, fyi...  two Cs in cappuccino!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Can I get a donut?




Sure!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Valerie said:


> typo in your title, fyi...  two Cs in cappuccino!




I did it deliberately!!!  To be different!!!


----------



## Valerie (Oct 23, 2014)

lol alrighty then!


----------



## toxicmedia (Oct 23, 2014)

Go Giants!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Giants whoooo??? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 23, 2014)

Drat! I was coming upstairs with a hot mug of coffee and I stumbled. I managed to spill the coffee on my hand. It was not a pleasant experience!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Drat! I was coming upstairs with a hot mug of coffee and I stumbled. I managed to spill the coffee on my hand. It was not a pleasant experience!


Eek! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

Darn I'm always late......I had just responded to 007's post because I thought everyone was just overlooking it, and then I came upon your response.  You said it very well, Stat, seems like some want to put up a good front, but in reality they are meaner and nastier than they claim we are.  I'll have to go back and see if anyone responded to your post....but, just like the country, I guess we are deemed to remain divided.  So be it....

I'll continue to treat those who treat me well, the same way.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome to the Cappucino Corral, Mertex !!!

Pull of a big cup of Cappucino and enjoy yourself. In no time, a lot of people will be here, enjoying themselves!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

I just saw a stunningly beautiful woman on TV, in one of those whodunit series. Just spilled my tea all over me....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I just saw a stunningly beautiful woman on TV, in one of those whodunit series. Just spilled my tea all over me....



Ouch! That always ends up in the wrong place!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 23, 2014)

Tea or cappuccino can burn! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so disappointed with Home Depot.....we were trying to get a bi-fold door to go between our den and our sunroom so we checked with them.  Had a guy come out and measure, and told us that Home Depot would be able to cut if need be, one of the many bi-fold doors they carry.  After waiting for 3 days and not hearing from them, we called, they couldn't find the paperwork they started on us, but finally the guy was able to find the "measurements" that one of their workers took 3 days before!!!  So, we went in, and had to wait for a while as no one was in the "door" area.  Finally, after Mr. Mertex went up to customer service and inquired, they sent someone to help us.  Well, long story short, they didn't have a door to fit our measurements, and they don't cut or custom make doors, so we just wasted a whole week with them, damn.  I found another place that has a web-site and advertises just what we need.  Hope this one doesn't do the same as Home Depot!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm so disappointed with* Home Depot*.....we were trying to get a bi-fold door to go between our den and our sunroom so we checked with them.  Had a guy come out and measure, and told us that Home Depot would be able to cut if need be, one of the many bi-fold doors they carry.  After waiting for 3 days and not hearing from them, we called, they couldn't find the paperwork they started on us, but finally the guy was able to find the "measurements" that one of their workers took 3 days before!!!  So, we went in, and had to wait for a while as no one was in the "door" area.  Finally, after Mr. Mertex went up to customer service and inquired, they sent someone to help us.  Well, long story short, they didn't have a door to fit our measurements, and they don't cut or custom make doors, so we just wasted a whole week with them, damn.  I found another place that has a web-site and advertises just what we need.  Hope this one doesn't do the same as Home Depot!



Oh, Lord, I forgot completely that Home Depot even exists......

In Germany, when you go to a hardware store (there is one about 4 blocks from my place), you are on your own.  Cold shoulder.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, the weather got down to 5 celcius last night, so, against my inclinations, I may even have to turn the heating on early this year. Brrrrr...... or get a new girlfriend.  Just trying to figure out which one is cheaper and less of a headache.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, the weather got down to 5 celcius last night, so, against my inclinations, I may even have to turn the heating on early this year. Brrrrr...... or get a new girlfriend.  Just trying to figure out which one is cheaper and less of a headache.



What if the GF wants you to turn on the heat?

Now a fluffy puppy that curled up on the foot of your bed would be a third option.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the weather got down to 5 celcius last night, so, against my inclinations, I may even have to turn the heating on early this year. Brrrrr...... or get a new girlfriend.  Just trying to figure out which one is cheaper and less of a headache.
> ...




Oh, how I miss my Klia, but that puppy is just outstanding!!!  So sweet.

Thanks Deri, that was really nice of you, it warmed my heart, bud.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 24, 2014)

I think a distraction will help get everyone's mind off politics. So...

Next Tuesday I'll start the signups for my Bastard Mafia game. Yay!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds like a plan....


----------



## pepperpot (Oct 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm so disappointed with Home Depot.....we were trying to get a bi-fold door to go between our den and our sunroom so we checked with them.  Had a guy come out and measure, and told us that Home Depot would be able to cut if need be, one of the many bi-fold doors they carry.  After waiting for 3 days and not hearing from them, we called, they couldn't find the paperwork they started on us, but finally the guy was able to find the "measurements" that one of their workers took 3 days before!!!  So, we went in, and had to wait for a while as no one was in the "door" area.  Finally, after Mr. Mertex went up to customer service and inquired, they sent someone to help us.  Well, long story short, they didn't have a door to fit our measurements, and they don't cut or custom make doors, so we just wasted a whole week with them, damn.  I found another place that has a web-site and advertises just what we need.  Hope this one doesn't do the same as Home Depot!


I have had a lot of trouble there recently as well.  They have screwed up several orders for us.  I wish we had the old fashioned local hardware stores here but they all went out when HD and Lowes opened.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Just wanted to stop by and say hi. I am super busy with work but I will try to stop by as often as I can. Do I have to be a coffee drinker to join? 

I drink plenty of Caffeine otherwise, LOL.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so disappointed with* Home Depot*.....we were trying to get a bi-fold door to go between our den and our sunroom so we checked with them.  Had a guy come out and measure, and told us that Home Depot would be able to cut if need be, one of the many bi-fold doors they carry.  After waiting for 3 days and not hearing from them, we called, they couldn't find the paperwork they started on us, but finally the guy was able to find the "measurements" that one of their workers took 3 days before!!!  So, we went in, and had to wait for a while as no one was in the "door" area.  Finally, after Mr. Mertex went up to customer service and inquired, they sent someone to help us.  Well, long story short, they didn't have a door to fit our measurements, and they don't cut or custom make doors, so we just wasted a whole week with them, damn.  I found another place that has a web-site and advertises just what we need.  Hope this one doesn't do the same as Home Depot!
> ...




I'll use them for whatever things I need that they sell, but I'm crossing them off my list for big projects.   It's not the first time that we've had to go elsewhere because Home Depot didn't deliver like they claim they do.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 24, 2014)

who took all the butter milk bars?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2014)

wo sind die Dummköpfe ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi. I am super busy with work but I will try to stop by as often as I can. Do I have to be a coffee drinker to join?
> 
> I drink plenty of Caffeine otherwise, LOL.




Drink anything you way, Wolfsister77 . Here we don't discriminate against people based on what they drink. In fact, we don't discriminate at all, like (cough, cough, cough) some other places do....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> wo sind die Dummköpfe ?




Die machen grad Urlaub. Kommst Du damit klar, Schatziputzi???


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2014)

What a drag....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> What a drag....




Wieso denn?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, did y'allz hear the one about the 100 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean???


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2014)

not yet...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so disappointed with Home Depot.....we were trying to get a bi-fold door to go between our den and our sunroom so we checked with them.  Had a guy come out and measure, and told us that Home Depot would be able to cut if need be, one of the many bi-fold doors they carry.  After waiting for 3 days and not hearing from them, we called, they couldn't find the paperwork they started on us, but finally the guy was able to find the "measurements" that one of their workers took 3 days before!!!  So, we went in, and had to wait for a while as no one was in the "door" area.  Finally, after Mr. Mertex went up to customer service and inquired, they sent someone to help us.  Well, long story short, they didn't have a door to fit our measurements, and they don't cut or custom make doors, so we just wasted a whole week with them, damn.  I found another place that has a web-site and advertises just what we need.  Hope this one doesn't do the same as Home Depot!
> ...




I guess they are okay for plants, tools, and other things they carry, but not so sure about major jobs, unless you have a lot of patience and don't mind dealing with people that may not be experts in that particular field.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so disappointed with Home Depot.....we were trying to get a bi-fold door to go between our den and our sunroom so we checked with them.  Had a guy come out and measure, and told us that Home Depot would be able to cut if need be, one of the many bi-fold doors they carry.  After waiting for 3 days and not hearing from them, we called, they couldn't find the paperwork they started on us, but finally the guy was able to find the "measurements" that one of their workers took 3 days before!!!  So, we went in, and had to wait for a while as no one was in the "door" area.  Finally, after Mr. Mertex went up to customer service and inquired, they sent someone to help us.  Well, long story short, they didn't have a door to fit our measurements, and they don't cut or custom make doors, so we just wasted a whole week with them, damn.  I found another place that has a web-site and advertises just what we need.  Hope this one doesn't do the same as Home Depot!
> ...




Oh, and welcome to the Forum pepperpot.  I believe you are new.  Hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi. I am super busy with work but I will try to stop by as often as I can. Do I have to be a coffee drinker to join?
> 
> I drink plenty of Caffeine otherwise, LOL.




If you drink beer or wine, you're still welcomed.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 24, 2014)

daws101 said:


> who took all the butter milk bars?




Not me....don't like buttermilk except in biscuits.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to stop by and say hi. I am super busy with work but I will try to stop by as often as I can. Do I have to be a coffee drinker to join?
> ...



I like wine. Love a good margarita. Beer, I'm pickier about.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 25, 2014)

I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.

For some reason white wine gives me a headache. Vodka gives me terrible hangovers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.
> 
> For some reason white wine gives me a headache. Vodka gives me terrible hangovers.




Me too, no white wine for me. Is it an Ohio thing???


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.
> 
> For some reason white wine gives me a headache. Vodka gives me terrible hangovers.



I stick to tequila and don't get hangovers.

If I am drinking red wine then I will drink a lot of water too and stops it from dehydrating me and that means no hangover from that either.

BTW I read an article that after 60 alcohol protects the hippocampus. Essentially people who stick to the recommended drink limits per day have better memory retention than those that don't.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.
> ...


Oh,  I forgot what you just said. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...


----------



## mdk (Oct 25, 2014)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning. I hosted a dinner party last night for our parents and I feel like a had five Manhattans. Homemade gnocchi, two bottles of red, and many hands of spades. I would consider the evening a smashing success. 

Costume party tonight! Yay!


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope it's okay to drink beer and post in here. 


Right now I'm drinking a Qingdao (can), and working on a novel. 


It's 10:15 PM in Shenzhen, China, on a Saturday night.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 25, 2014)

tonight's the night our 23rd annual Halloween party!


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 25, 2014)

daws101 said:


> tonight's the night our 23rd annual Halloween party!


I started a new teaching job about a month ago. 

Today is our Halloween party. 


I'm going as a Native American.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello, fellow Cappucinis of the world!

Busy weekend for me this weekend. If people do come to congregate some here and you think I'm online, you can always tag me....

TAG!!!


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 26, 2014)

This happened.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.
> ...



Now that you mention it, I don't know a lot of people around here that are into white wine...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...




Don't know for sure, but I know I can't handle white wine.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hello, fellow Cappucinis of the world!
> 
> Busy weekend for me this weekend. If people do come to congregate some here and you think I'm online, you can always tag me....
> 
> TAG!!!



Isn't the proper term Cappucinista?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 26, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> This happened.
> 
> 
> View attachment 33377



You should have shaved before you put on the blond wig, Truman!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 26, 2014)

LOL!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



I have a problem with both white wine and champagne giving me a headache.

I have zero problem with red wine however as I have proven many times over. 

I remember a camping trip once, we took up a big jug of mixed margaritas and I was half drunk the entire time, those were strong but yummy. 

One thing I will never touch again is Schnapps of any kind. I got so sick on Schnapps up in college once that my stomach revolts to even think about it.

I realize with my above two stories I sound like a total lush but I really don't do more than just socially drink on occasion now and can't remember the last time I got drunk. Buzzed yes. Tipsy yes. Drunk, not so much.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 26, 2014)

You should try really good polish vodka with a little bit of leaf gold in it. Great stuff!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2014)

The only green leaf I ever get is before the bud season...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 26, 2014)

Ah yes, the weekends at USMB, when the really cranky rwer's show up


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Ah yes, the weekends at USMB, when the really cranky rwer's show up




*No politics!* We are cool to all here.  I know some lwers who can also be cranky, but we love em all here in the Cappucino Corral.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



The only white wine I like is Mescato.........


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

I can hardly wait for my show "Homeland" to come on tonight.....it is sooooooo good!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 26, 2014)

Enjoy your Homeland.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

I will.....I thought they were done with it when they ended it last year....and I didn't think they could come back with a "just as exciting as the first go-round" program, but they actually have.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm. 

Ive been looking for a place to shoot the shit........about stuff. 

Is this it? 

My lovely.....almost perfect in every way....daughter has entered into a very serious relationship with a West Point Cadet. 

I wonder if the cadet will be able to keep up?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Ive been looking for a place to shoot the shit........about stuff.
> 
> ...



Yep, this is it. I hope things go well with your daughter and her new relationship.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Ive been looking for a place to shoot the shit........about stuff.
> 
> ...




Trust your daughter to have good judgment and pick someone that she knows her dad would approve of.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm.
> ...



She knows I approve. But.......I don't think she would think twice if I didn't. She's got a very pronounced independent streak. 

I will admit.....being called "sir" by someone other than a customer service rep is kind of endearing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm.
> ...



Thanks.  It's likely  the biggest decision she will ever make. 

That thought makes me wonder........if she were given a choice when it came to who would raise her.......her parents....................?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 26, 2014)

Alpha House is back! 

Going to watch that this evening.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You are very fortunate.  That she has chosen a cadet is a good thing.....some parents have to deal with their daughters choosing someone they totally do not agree on, who doesn't hold the same values or maybe even worse.....unemployed and on drugs.  Count your blessings.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Interesting question.

I suspect that 99.999% of all kids would still opt for the parents they have. 

Speaking for myself I would have preferred some of my friend's mothers who were more rational than my own.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



My family is somewhat dysfunctional but yeah, I'd still say yes here.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



That percentage is high, I think. 

When I stop to think about my experience as a parent.....I always end up thinking......."How the fuck did that happen?"  

My kids are better people than I am. It isn't even close.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I want the dog in that picture.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



That's not a dog....it's a wolf!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



You just blew my mind!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 26, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yep, I always try to put wolf avi's of wolves in a friendly light. That one wants to play, LOL.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 26, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



We had a couple of Siberian Huskies, and one of them, gray with blue eyes could have passed for a wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Yep, Huskies or Malamutes. Hard to tell the difference. Beautiful dogs but they can have a headstrong personality. My friend had one that you could not keep with a cat-she would chase it everywhere.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Ive been looking for a place to shoot the shit........about stuff.
> 
> ...




You are super welcome to be here, LoneLaugher , that is a joy for me!

Join the Cappucinistas of the world!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm.
> ...





From the viewpoint of a dad, yes, that is very important!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> *My family is somewhat dysfunctional *but yeah, I'd still say yes here.




Welcome to my world....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


>


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and a good start to your week!

Some pretty serious things are going on in my life, will generally be on less than usual, but with you all in spirit and will comment when I can.

Enjoy your cappuccini!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and a good start to your week!
> 
> Some pretty serious things are going on in my life, will generally be on less than usual, but with you all in spirit and will comment when I can.
> 
> Enjoy your cappuccini!!



Good luck with everything.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, LL.


----------



## mdk (Oct 27, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Happy Monday!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Good morning, mdk!  And welcome again to the Cappucino Corral.

Before you know it, you become one of the Cappucinistas in our Cappucino Barrista!!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 27, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Go Giants!



Mad Bum was Great last night.  Let's hope we put KC away on Tuesday Evening.  I wonder who Alex Smith (the Chiefs QB) will root for, he's in a tough spot, a Giants fan when he played for the 9ers, he was even sanctioned by the NFL for wearing a Giants Cap in a post Niner Game Press Conference?


----------



## pepperpot (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Another  big issue is they contract out work.  So you never know what you will get.  A friend of ours had her kitchen done by them and it was beautiful, another did as well and it looked like a high school shop class built it.  It was awful.  Of course its warrantied by the Home Depot so they do come back and fix it but its a hassle.


----------



## pepperpot (Oct 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > who took all the butter milk bars?
> ...



Its also really good in German chocolate cake!  The recipe on the back of Ghiradelli sweet chocolate bars is awesome!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...



That's true.  We hired Home Depot about 8 years ago to replace the siding on our house with hardi-plank and they did a great job.  We were very pleased with the work and it still looks great.  However, lately, we've had several things that we have been disappointed with.  We went to them to tile our master bath, and they dropped the ball on that.  We ended up going to another company who did an outstanding job.  I suppose it can be a luck of the draw with Home Depot.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a great day...


----------



## toxicmedia (Oct 27, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Go Giants!
> ...


Well...we'll see how old "Mr Personality" Peavy pitches, and the KC pitchers last night were not their best.

I'm resisting getting too happy. It wouldn't be the first time KC wins at home, _against us_.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello to our newest Cappucinistas, pepperpot, toxicmedia  and Wry Catcher .

Feel free to make this like a home away from home, glad you folks are here.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 27, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...



I went through Lowes for my kitchen and they did a great job. I spent a lot of time hands on supervising which might have made a difference but I knew exactly what I wanted and that is what I ended up with. I have had friends comment that it looks like we spent 3 or 4 times what it actually cost. 

Speaking of Lowes I had to take back an outdoor lamp that failed. They swapped it out without any hassle at all. In that respect they are better than HD in my opinion.


----------



## pepperpot (Oct 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I have known people that worked at both HD and Lowes.  Lowes pays way better and is very good to their employees.  A local Lowes up here in New England was paying $14 an hour to start.  It kind of hurt the local hardware stores though they ended up closing.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I'm going to have to try it.  I love Ghirardelli chocolate and visited one of their stores in San Francisco and German chocolate cake is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I think some of their personnel are not that well trained and don't realize that they are not being attentive to the customer.  When we went there to see about tiling our master bath, we had one lady working with us and I kept getting the feeling that she was not an expert based on some of her questions.  My husband thought I was just being overly cautious and didn't feel the same.  Well, they were supposed to call us back about how much it was going to cost after they did the measurements, and we didn't hear from them for a few days.  After a while we thought, what the hey, so we called them.  The lady was on sick leave (in the hospital) and nobody else knew about our project and they couldn't find any paperwork.  They said we had to wait for her to come back!!!  We were really pissed after having waited that long so we went to another place.  They came out, measured, told us how much and had the work done before the lady even returned from sick leave.  She then called us to tell us how much it was going to cost.  I told her, I'm so sorry, but we've already got someone else to do the job. 

The problem we were having with the bi-fold doors apparently is the same thing.  The fellow that waited on us originally wasn't there when we went back after they measured, and the guy that ended up helping us obviously didn't know what to suggest,  but just kept telling us what Home Depot wouldn't do.  The problem was that the opening was too wide for their ready made bi-fold doors.  He said they made some that were wider but since they don't cut them, he was looking for the exact size, which they didn't have.  Fortunately, when the other guy came back and he told him that we had walked away, he was a little perturbed because he happens to be a contractor on the side, and knew that we had other options.  He called us and said that he would be able to cut the wider door the few inches that needed to be cut and that he would be happy to come and install it (apart from Home Depot) as HD doesn't cut the doors.  We were so glad that he called us back, because I was not having any luck finding any door company to do a custom bi-fold. 

So, I guess it just depends on who waits on you and how much they really know whether you'll do well on a big project.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

Cat torture at our house. Our Maine coon, The Great Catsby aka Tommy Terrific Big Buns aka Dammit Catsby aka Buffalo Butt managed to get a severe ear infection so, of course I had to record his misery. 








This was last Monday. Poor big baby is not brave and you can see that he's saying "don't look at me, don't touch me. We used our famous, patented knee-in-the-chest method to get the drops in and, happily, his shell-like ear is back to normal.

I joke about it but I can hardly stand to see a sick or hurt animal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow - that icky ear photo is really big. Sorry if its too graphic. If so, I'll delete it.

And weird the way the video looks. Must be something about Tapatalk.

We really love our vet. She's so good with the animals and knows her stuff.

How insulting is it that there's a DAWG ear poster on that wall? Hope Catsby didn't notice but I don't think he was paying any attention to anything but his own unhappiness and hurty ear.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

True Home Depot story ... 

We were looking for a squirrel proof bird feeder.  Bubba (yes, really) showed us a feeder and said that if a squirrel stuck his head in, he would be decapitated. He said, 

"So, you eat, the birds eat, its all good". 

I had to go around to the next aisle because I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've had several dogs with ear infections, never in any of our cats. Long time ago, adopted a shelter kitten with ear mites. That was disgusting. 

We have a Home Depot near us. They have a great garden center for plants but we don't buy anything else from them. I know enough about gardening that I know what I'm looking for and don't need to ask questions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

The smell of ear mites ... eeeuuuwwwwww.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful Indian summer day here. I took the wine photo last night - dinner on the deck. And I liked the green hangers on up high in the tree







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2014)

It's after 10pm, went out to our screened in porch to check that both cats are in. Heard rustling in the fallen leaves and chittering on the deck. Saw our twin raccoon youngsters looking for fallen bird seed. They took off but cool to see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandma (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm feeling almost energetic today. Halloween's over here, so I get a break from the madness until Thanksgiving week.

This house is like freaking Grand Central Station around a holiday. People are running in and out from 6am to 2am the next morning.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 28, 2014)

Grandma said:


> I'm feeling almost energetic today. Halloween's over here, so I get a break from the madness until Thanksgiving week.
> 
> This house is like freaking Grand Central Station around a holiday. People are running in and out from 6am to 2am the next morning.




Oh, Lord, I forgot that Halloween exists. There is no Halloween in Germany.

Oops.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 28, 2014)

Good Morning, dear Cappucinistas!

Einen schön guten Morgen, liebe Cappucinistas!!

Today, *let's play a game and write down two ingredients:*  one that you would definitely add to a Cappuccino, like, for instance, Vanilla syrup, and one that you would never put in your Cappuccino, like, say, Chili Powder!!

Then, give your Cappuccino drink a new brand name.

Here's mine:

Cappuccino + Grand Marnier = *French Mindbender* 
Cappuccino + bay leaves = *Martian torture drink*.

*Let's see who can be the most creative!*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Derideo_Te Mertex Wolfsister77 Grandma Luddly Neddite pepperpot toxicmedia Wry Catcher mdk Bloodrock44 Hossfly Moonglow LoneLaugher Pogo Truman123 daws101 aaronleland rightwinger Valerie kiwiman127 Synthaholic mudwhistle CrusaderFrank bodecea Syriusly LiberalMedia Delta4Embassy AceRothstein edthecynic MarcATL C_Clayton_Jones drifter Lipush JoeB131 Bleipriester Dot Com David Kraljic bendog guno Camp G.T. Mac1958 Dreadnaught1968 JakeStarkey candycorn Geaux4it Old Rocks Vastator DriftingSand Lumpy 1 Dana7360 norwegen Vandalshandle Nyvin occupied Dad2three NoTeaPartyPleez WinterBorn Saigon NoNukes auditor0007 Borillar AntiParty Plasmaball Missourian Disir NYcarbineer Skylar Nosmo King tinydancer Seawytch boedicca DigitalDrifter cereal_killer AVG-JOE jon_berzerk 



Now, that is a pretty colorful, very mixed tag list of many people with whom I have contact in the last days and if you haven't already spent some time in the newly founded Cappuccino Corral, you're invited to stop by often and shoot the shit with the rest of us!!!

If you quote this posting, please don't copy the tag list.




When everyone has made their submissions, I'll made a big list and we can vote on our favs.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2014)

Good morning all....a fine Navy day here in San Diego Co.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

It's so cool here this morning.....and I've been sneezing up a storm.  I hope I'm not coming down with something...I hate being sick.  It's so nice to talk to all of you.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

Cappuccino + Alka Seltzer Plus = *Cold Terminator*
Cappuccino + NoDoz = *Eye Opener*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Cappuccino + Alka Seltzer Plus = *Cold Terminator*
> Cappuccino + NoDoz = *Eye Opener*


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

I wouldn't drink either one.............


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 28, 2014)

Cappacino and Amorosa liquor =Brown Elephant!

Cappuccino and Kerosine = Early Morning Jet Fuel!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow, I am not that creative!!

Busy day today. On Friday I'm taking my daughter trick or treating as a Princess-her costume, not mine. LOL

Should be fun. She's at the perfect age-5.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 28, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Cappacino and Amorosa liquor =Brown Elephant!
> 
> Cappuccino and Kerosine = Early Morning Jet Fuel!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2014)

never liked coffee dr. pepper on the other hand.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 28, 2014)

daws101 said:


> never liked coffee dr. pepper on the other hand.



One of my favs, also like Cherry Coke. I get my Caffeine from soft drinks rather than Coffee.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > never liked coffee dr. pepper on the other hand.
> ...


same here!
I always wondered if coffee is so good why do you need to put all that crap in it..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 28, 2014)

You guys are way too creative.  I'm sitting at my dental specialists office and can't think of any thing but that. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You guys are way too creative.  I'm sitting at my dental specialists office and can't think of any thing but that. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cleaning or drilling?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 28, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are way too creative.  I'm sitting at my dental specialists office and can't think of any thing but that. [emoji16]
> ...


I sometimes like drilling. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


me too,  just not in my teeth!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

It looks like it might rain here......but it seldom does.....


----------



## daws101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It looks like it might rain here......but it seldom does.....


it needs to rain here a lot!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 28, 2014)

Well, I must admit....I'm having a Blast batting Mal and Bootlicker around today.


----------



## Nosmo King (Oct 28, 2014)

Another Red Letter Day in the housing inspection business! 

I completed an inspection of a home with two children under six and a mother who is more preoccupied with whether that dude on Skinner really did screw his girlfriend's sister.  The menu from last night's dinner must have included eggs, mayonnaise, barbeque sauce and American cheese. All those ingredients were still on the kitchen counter rather than the refrigerator.  Two, count 'em, two bedroom doors were knocked from their hinges, the basement floor had laundry that was scheduled to be done during the Carter administration, and the walls have become canvasses for the magic marker wielding wee bairn.

And this family is getting free money for rent.  The only effort they have to exude is provide our office with proof of income, rent receipts and have their units inspected for health and safety purposes.  But she has refused to come in with all her verifications and today she tried to weasel out of the inspection.

Sometimes, I had to really check my Liberal bona fides in this job!

Eleven years ago I was working at an Environmental Engineering firm.  I was a field engineer, the guy they would give a roll of plans, a contract and an airline ticket to and say "build it!" as I left for the airport.  Contractors toed the line, regulations were met and surpassed, labor unions dealt responsibly and the clients were always, ALWAYS happy with the result.

But this public sector work, while allowing me to actually live in the house I bought, gives more headaches than I can solve.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Well, I must admit....I'm having a Blast batting Mal and Bootlicker around today.




I'm having a one-on-one with Muddy.....can't believe the nonsense so many believe.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 28, 2014)

My husband's Uncle has a house on Lake Superior. Or at least, close enough to see the lake from the deck. We went up there a few weekends ago when the leaves were turning. Took my daughter, our dogs and just had a blast. It was truly beautiful. Visited the Great Lakes Aquarium in Duluth. Next year, we are going on the train tours that goes right through Two Harbors where my Uncle in law lives. The train goes right by his house. It is so peaceful up there and quiet.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> My husband's Uncle has a house on Lake Superior. Or at least, close enough to see the lake from the deck. We went up there a few weekends ago when the leaves were turning. Took my daughter, our dogs and just had a blast. It was truly beautiful. Visited the Great Lakes Aquarium in Duluth. Next year, we are going on the train tours that goes right through Two Harbors where my Uncle in law lives. The train goes right by his house. It is so peaceful up there and quiet.




That sounds like a neat experience.  Those lakes are beautiful....the first time I flew into Chicago, I looked out the window and thought the plane had gone astray.....I thought I was looking at the shore of the Atlantic....I didn't realize that Lake Michigan was that humongous........and it's smaller than Lake Superior!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 28, 2014)

I wonder if things will settle down in 2015?  Me thinks not.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I wonder if things will settle down in 2015?  Me thinks not.



Not here in the forums. Cuz 2016 is right around the corner. Expect totes craziness!!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I must admit....I'm having a Blast batting Mal and Bootlicker around today.
> ...



This isn't the place for it....

Correct, it's not.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 28, 2014)

My oldest dropped in today for a haircut. He likes the way his mom does it. I can't brag enough about this kid. He's a police officer....in his third year. Works the 8pm to 6am shift Wednesday to Saturday. Tough gig. 

But...he is right there coaching kids for free on Sundays and Mondays. And....in order to keep his benefits alive....works at his old job ( Publix Supermarkets ) for 8 hours every Tuesday. 

He's 26.  Just asked me to help him look for a house next year. 

No coffee..........martini's are in order.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 28, 2014)

Rained hard here last night. Poor Czar, our dog. He just hates storms and this thunder was huge loud BOOMS right over our heads. 

So, I'm waking up from the thunder and talking to Czar, telling him we're okay, it can't get us. But dogs know things we don't and he doesn't believe a word.

There's never a morning that I don't look out over our lake and feel deep gratitude to be living in such an incredibly beautiful place. There are other houses but most are empty vacation homes. On long weekends, there are a few boats on the lake but mostly, its ours alone and we love it. 

More than 4 hours at the dental specialist today. Way less invasive procedure but still miserable. I go back tomorrow for Part 3 and Thursday for Part 4. 

Pooped. The cleaning woman was here today and left her cigs and Frito's. Surely it wouldn't hurt to munch a few, right? Left over spaghetti squash casserole for dinner. Really good. With Pim's/ginger beer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 28, 2014)

Uh, how about some clarification ... 

_Pooped. The cleaning woman was here today and left her cigs and Frito's. Surely it wouldn't hurt to munch a few, right? _

I meant that I'm tired and thought I might munch Frito's - not cigarettes!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah....I thought you were having bowel issues that were resolved.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 28, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Yeah....I thought you were having bowel issues that were resolved.



... caused by munching cigarettes ...


----------



## bodecea (Oct 29, 2014)

Morning all....Tonight's the night!   Game 7!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 29, 2014)

The lake at dawn this morning. The fog crept in on little cat feet. With apologies to Carl Sanders. Beautiful, still and quiet. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Oct 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Rained hard here last night. Poor Czar, our dog. He just hates storms and this thunder was huge loud BOOMS right over our heads.
> 
> So, I'm waking up from the thunder and talking to Czar, telling him we're okay, it can't get us. But dogs know things we don't and he doesn't believe a word.
> 
> ...



Wow, we had a dog named Czar......he was a Siberian Husky.  I always like to name our pets a name that tells something about them.  Siberia was colonized by Russians in the early 1500's and I thought a Russian name would be proper.  We had two huskies, the other we named Argus, because of his beautiful blue eyes.  They were like two teenagers that never grew up.....the rascals.

I envy your living near that beautiful lake.  It looks so peaceful and inviting....and I'm envying your cleaning woman the most.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2014)

Wassup peeps?

Quite a day. In sound bites.........

Paid under $3 for gas. 
Son cut grass without being asked. 
Sold a diamond tipped cutter for $9,000. 
Ran out of bleu cheese stuffed olives. 
Got a nail in a tire. 
Got a text from my daughter that just said "I miss you". 
Realized that my tangerine crop will be HUGE this year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey folks, it was a very busy day here. I'm tuckered out. See yallz tomorrow!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, my day wasn't quite the same.

My daughter gave me a hug and told me she loved me. She's 5 and that made my whole day.

Walked my dogs.

Worked on a huge work project.

And am just chilling out right now.

Speaking of cool dog names. Growing up we had a German Shepherd names Cesar. Loved that dog. He was so well mannered. And very protective of the family. Great dog. I'll never forget him.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Rained hard here last night. Poor Czar, our dog. He just hates storms and this thunder was huge loud BOOMS right over our heads.
> ...



I want a dog named Czar. Our daughter named her ( my ) dog "Teddy". The cat is named "Oreo". 

I want a big....mean looking but gentle.....beast named Czar.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh yeah, fun pet names.

Our last 2 dogs-Buddy and Stanley. Cats-Pixie and Sunny. All 4 RIP.

Now we have Rallo and Otto-dogs and 3 cats-Oliver-Ollie for short, Peanut, and Delilah.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *There has to be a place in USMB where every member can hang his hat and be himself.*
> 
> If you are a Conservative, you are heartily welcomed here.
> If you are Liberal, you are heartily welcomed here.
> ...



Gee no politics and conservatives are welcome?  NOT


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 29, 2014)

I also paid under $3 for gas after spending another lovely day having my mouth worked on. I'm tried and cranky and hungry but it hurts too much to even think about eating.  And its costing a bundle. Back again tomorrow for more.

LoneLaugher send tangerines and money.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 29, 2014)

Pet names -

Does anyone else give their animals nicknames?

I already posted that The Great Catsby is aka Buffalo Butt, Dammit Bratsby and Tommy Terrific Big Buns.

Brodie is our little tiny rescue cat  we found on a huge bridge where someone evidently tried to throw her over into the water. Her name, Brodie, comes from Steve Brodie who jumped from the Brooklyn bridge and lived. She was maybe 6 weeks, her face was horribly lacerated from hitting the concrete bridge and she was malnourished and terrified. Her nicks are HRH and Miss Queen because, even though she had very inauspicious start in life, she is indeed royalty and don't you forget it.

Czar, adopted from a shelter, shepherd/collie mix, the dearest, sweetest, smartest dog of all time, is aka Mr. GoodWoof.

Anyone else?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pet names -
> 
> Does anyone else give their animals nicknames?
> 
> ...



Absolutely. 

The aforementioned Teddy is known as "T-rock". She brings me rocks to throw at palm trees when I'm hanging out on the deck with her. 

The cat.....Oreo......is known as "Fat Cat". He's HUGE!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, every one of our pets is a rescue but surprisingly enough, no nicknames. Considering how many pets we've had, I'm surprised by that.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 29, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *There has to be a place in USMB where every member can hang his hat and be himself.*
> ...



Hi Save, I like your fun posts in the CS and elsewhere and I hope you continue to post here. All are welcome. I have not said anything political. 

Welcome!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi Save, I like your fun posts in the CS and elsewhere and I hope you continue to post here. All are welcome. I have not said anything political.
> 
> Welcome!!



As I said Wolfsister, it is a little hostile here at the moment.  It is understandable due to the reasons this thread was established and it may take time for that to settle down.  I just wanted to point out some were not following the premise and if having conservatives here too was a goal, try harder to make them feel comfortable?  Thank you for your kind words and let me say I enjoy reading your posts too.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Save, I like your fun posts in the CS and elsewhere and I hope you continue to post here. All are welcome. I have not said anything political.
> ...



I hope you come back. Some comments have been removed.

Hey guys-Let's not talk politics o.k?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *There has to be a place in USMB where every member can hang his hat and be himself.*
> ...




Yes, saveliberty  - ALL are welcome. 

You are heartily welcome to also enjoy a cup of sweet cappuccino and shoot the shit with whomever is here. Here we are just human beings, not cons, not libs - just plain old human beings.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




Both Wolfsister77  and saveliberty 


Correct. Absolutely no politics and if some slipped through, it's only because due to a massive family crisis, I am barely on. This means that it is up to members of goodwill from all over to make sure to help to moderate the place and make sure that politics and the like does NOT creep in.

Ok?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pet names -
> 
> Does anyone else give their animals nicknames?
> 
> ...




I had a number of pets with very, uh, unusual names.

My first poodle:

Tuni

A family of siamese cats:

Mother - Sasha
Father - Yo-Yo
boy - Mazeltov
girl - Sundar

Then, two dogs:

Irish setter - Tischa
big black retriever - Duke

Then, a cat:

Franz (named after the composer Franz Liszt)

Then another cat:

Biko

Then, a dog:

Pepper (died in a car wreck)

Then, a dog:

Salami

And my last dog:

Klia


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 30, 2014)

For Stat and all the rest of us who have lost much loved dogs -


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 30, 2014)

And for those of us who are owned by cats -


----------



## bodecea (Oct 30, 2014)

Love the cat pic above.....my cats and dogs seem to think we have a secret exit out the back of our bathroom....they hover at the door until we come out.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 30, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Love the cat pic above.....my cats and dogs seem to think we have a secret exit out the back of our bathroom....they hover at the door until we come out.



Yeah, its like having toddlers. You never again go to the bathroom alone!

The original part of our house has a bathroom and bedroom connected by a door and then both rooms have doors out to the hall. Catsby loves to scoot into that bedroom so when I come out, I often go via the bathroom. 

I love the look on his face. He's sitting at the bedroom door, ready to rush in when I come out and then I come out the bathroom door. Cracks me up because the little squirt can't quite figure it out.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)

We've had so many pets, I'm not sure I can remember all their names.  One that was funny, when we got the kitten we thought it was a male and since it was dark gray, we named it Umo (means Smoke in Spanish).....of course as it grew, we were able to tell it was not a male but a female, so we changed its name to Umette.

We had one red Chow dog that we named Mao.  He was such a good watch dog.  We wanted him to have company so we got a female "white" chow and named her Tasha.  She was the only dog that we ever owned that we could keep around the house without a leash.  Whenever she started walking down the driveway to go out the yard, all we had to do was yell "Tasha, come back here" - she would stop, look back, then hang her head down and start walking back.  Most of our dogs have been male except for her and Sushi, our last dog, which was an Akita and either ran away or got stolen.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a lot of history with the Coffee Shop and will post there more often.  I also wish to know the liberal element of USMB better and this may be a good way to do that.  I hope your family crisis resolves itself in a positive manner soon Stat.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Hope things get better for you Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I have a lot of history with the Coffee Shop and will post there more often.  I also wish to know the liberal element of USMB better and this may be a good way to do that.  I hope your family crisis resolves itself in a positive manner soon Stat.


Although your post is kind and well meant,  you are still missing the point.  We don't use such labels here.  Here,  ALL are welcome,  regardless how rough and tumble it is on the outside.  No "cons",  no "libs",  no labels and no politics.  It's really that simple.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bodecea (Oct 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pet names -
> 
> Does anyone else give their animals nicknames?
> 
> ...


One of our cats is named Fox Muldur from X files....and the other Brian Boru from the brave Irish king....tho he's a chicken cat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

The Münster (Cathedral) in Bonn, Germany, about 2 hours ago:



 

Somehow appropriate for the evening before Halloween....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

I miss her:



(Warning: somewhat nude statues in the vid, but no nipples. So, we're safe.....)


*Widmung*, von Robert Schumann

Du meine Seele, du mein Herz,
Du meine Wonn', o du mein Schmerz,
Du meine Welt, in der ich lebe,
Mein Himmel du, darin ich schwebe,
O du mein Grab, in das hinab
Ich ewig meinen Kummer gab!
Du bist die Ruh, du bist der Frieden,
Du bist vom Himmel, mir beschieden.
Daß du mich liebst, macht mich mir wert,
Dein Blick hat mich vor mir verklärt,
Du hebst mich liebend über mich,
Mein guter Geist, mein beßres Ich!


You my soul, you my heart,
you my bliss, o you my pain,
you the world in which I live;
you have been sent to me from heaven,
o you my grave, into which
I eternally cast my grief.
You are rest, you are peace,
you are bestowed upon me from heaven.
That you love me makes me worthy of you;
your gaze transfigures me;
you raise me lovingly above myself,
my good spirit, my better self!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

Mertex  -  a good friend of mine and his wife, they stopped by yesterday and brought me DVDs of the 1. Staffel (Season) of HOMELAND, which I am now watching (auf Deutsch).

*Amazing* series. And the actress who plays Brody's wife is unbelievably beautiful.  She is just drop-dead georgeous. My jaw hit the floor when I saw her. Wow. This alone makes the series worth watching for me, but the plot, I suspect, is going to get very, very thick. Who knows what all happened to that guy during his 8 years of captivity.  So, I'm gonna check out episode 3 right now and enjoy.... 12 episodes or so in the 1st season.....  I think I could get hooked on this stuff.


----------



## Grandma (Oct 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> There is no Halloween in Germany.



 I can't imagine no Halloween. It's one of the year's best holidays!



Mertex said:


> I wonder if things will settle down in 2015?  Me thinks not.



Don't expect life to improve much next year. I've been following the assorted Fashion Weeks... Can you guess what the top colors are for Spring and Summer 2015? Remember, Spring and Summer...

Give up?

Grey, white, and navy blue. Not cheerful or happy in the world of haute couture. Skirts trend towards knee-length or longer, pants are at or just above the ankle. Tops, usually white, are stiff and boxy, the skirts are sort of A-line.

I'm not expecting a lot of major feelgood times ahead.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex  -  a good friend of mine and his wife, they stopped by yesterday and brought me DVDs of the 1. Staffel (Season) of HOMELAND, which I am now watching (auf Deutsch).
> 
> *Amazing* series. And the actress who plays Brody's wife is unbelievably beautiful.  She is just drop-dead georgeous. My jaw hit the floor when I saw her. Wow. This alone makes the series worth watching for me, but the plot, I suspect, is going to get very, very thick. Who knows what all happened to that guy during his 8 years of captivity.  So, I'm gonna check out episode 3 right now and enjoy.... 12 episodes or so in the 1st season.....  I think I could get hooked on this stuff.



The actress that played Brody's wife was in another series V (visitors from space) which I didn't watch but Mr. Mertex thought it was good....it didn't come back after only two seasons.  Her name is Morena Baccarin, and she is beautiful.  You'll find Carrie (Claire Danes) to be a very interesting character that Danes plays exceptionally well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex  -  a good friend of mine and his wife, they stopped by yesterday and brought me DVDs of the 1. Staffel (Season) of HOMELAND, which I am now watching (auf Deutsch).
> ...




I just caught episodes III and IV. Wow. Good series!!!  After the stress of the last 12 days, it's nice to kind of go into my mancave and just sink into another world. And yes, she is incredibly beautiful, absolutely my type. I'm a brunette man, have always been so, will always be so...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Homeland is a lot like Breaking Bad in that it keeps you wanting to see the next episode right away - if you have the whole series at hand, you might be tempted to see 3 and 4 episodes.  We did that on the first series of Breaking Bad when our son in California introduced us to it.....it was already on it's 3rd season, (I think), but he had series 1 on Hulu, and we didn't know if we could get it back home...so we watched like 4 episodes one right after the other......we started in the afternoon and it was like 2 am when we finished!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 31, 2014)

Good morning and welcome to a good TGIF at the CC!!!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello......TGIF is right!


----------



## mdk (Oct 31, 2014)

Good morning everyone! I am gearing up for a spooky evening. I've loads of big candy-bars to hand out and a full bottle of bourbon. Woot!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, I almost forgot...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 31, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I am gearing up for a spooky evening. I've loads of big candy-bars to hand out and a full bottle of bourbon. Woot!




I especially like the bourbon part.

I have 7 clients today, then a dress-rehearsal for a concert.

Afterwards, a date with a lovely lady who knows thai massage.  Amen.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Oct 31, 2014)

Taking my daughter out trick or treating tonight. She's got her Princess costume all ready to go. 

Happy Halloween all!!


----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I am gearing up for a spooky evening. I've loads of big candy-bars to hand out and *a full bottle of bourbon.* Woot!



Sounds like you're ready for them critters..........


----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm going to go see "The Judge" today.....hope it's as good as they claim.  See y'all later.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 31, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> View attachment 33667



Some people love and enjoy cold coffee.....did ya ever think of that?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 1, 2014)

I like mine hot and sweet, like my women!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

Good morning everyone.....


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Beer and writing tomorrow!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Beer and writing tomorrow!




Sounds like an interesting combination.  Can hardly wait to see some results....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

The movie "The Judge" was really good.  I recommend it highly.  Duvall does a top-notch job, wouldn't be surprised if he gets nominated for an Oscar for this one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 1, 2014)

Between appointments, I just caught two more epsides of Homeland.

Good stuff.


----------



## mdk (Nov 1, 2014)

Afternoon everyone! I hope the day finds everyone well. I've been working my tookus off all day preparing for a large dinner party we are holding this evening. It is annual event and it is my favorite day of the year. Nothing like good friends, fine bourbon, and card games all night to ring the harvest season. I've got two turkey smoking in the back yard. Woot!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Going out tonight. Music, dancing, seeing old friends. Something I haven't done in a long time. Daughter is staying overnight with family. I am looking forward to it. I have to dress up. It's a Halloween party-a day late but is usually done on a Sat regardless. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## mdk (Nov 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Going out tonight. Music, dancing, seeing old friends. Something I haven't done in a long time. Daughter is staying overnight with family. I am looking forward to it. I have to dress up. It's a Halloween party-a day late but is usually done on a Sat regardless. I am looking forward to it.



That sounds like a fun time. Do you have your costume together yet?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

We're going over to friends for Lasagna.....I'm sure it will be great because she just happens to be a really good cook.  They have a pool table, too,  so I'm sure we're going to be playing some after dinner.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Going out tonight. Music, dancing, seeing old friends. Something I haven't done in a long time. Daughter is staying overnight with family. I am looking forward to it. I have to dress up. It's a Halloween party-a day late but is usually done on a Sat regardless. I am looking forward to it.




Sounds like you'll be having some great fun.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 1, 2014)

mdk said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Going out tonight. Music, dancing, seeing old friends. Something I haven't done in a long time. Daughter is staying overnight with family. I am looking forward to it. I have to dress up. It's a Halloween party-a day late but is usually done on a Sat regardless. I am looking forward to it.
> ...



Black Cat or Bumblebee. Probably the cat.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




You have to go as a Wolf.......


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I wish I had a good costume for that but I don't. LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 1, 2014)

Just had a hard, hard, hard workout at the gym, on the way home, noticed a couple of dog-hairs on my sweatpants.

Sigh.

Memories.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just had a hard, hard, hard workout at the gym, on the way home, noticed a couple of dog-hairs on my sweatpants.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Memories.



I hope they brought a smile to your face.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a hard, hard, hard workout at the gym, on the way home, noticed a couple of dog-hairs on my sweatpants.
> ...




Bittersweet.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 2, 2014)

Hope everyone has a great day......it's actually cold here, today....brrrrr....


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 2, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Drat! I was coming upstairs with a hot mug of coffee and I stumbled. I managed to spill the coffee on my hand. It was not a pleasant experience!



I see a lawsuit, Stats could be in big trouble.


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 2, 2014)

The first cool winds have reached the bare arms of the wrongly-short-sleeved in Shenzhen, China. 


Fall has arrived. 


There are no rules to this thing.


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Boastful Wordsmith*

Sit back, as I

charge my word

laser.


Watch closely while I

sharpen my prose

saber.


Take notes as I

invent the proverb

taser.


I conjure up dictionaries

from the thinnest air.

I don’t wait for words;

I put them there.


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 2, 2014)

It is not easy to die, but it is not that hard either. It is but one thing. Quite another matter entirely is to throw oneself against the unforgiving machinery of all that encompasses. Nationalism, patriotism, and religion are all easily rewarded, and without risk.

Give me the dissident over the soldier. Give me the one who speaks loudly against the waterfall over the one who goes with the tide. Them big in the easy stream are but small when put beside those who swim against it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 2, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Drat! I was coming upstairs with a hot mug of coffee and I stumbled. I managed to spill the coffee on my hand. It was not a pleasant experience!
> ...






Papageorgio  - good to see you here, you are always welcome to enjoy a nice, hot Cappuccino and shoot the shit with the rest of us!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 2, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> It is not easy to die, but it is not that hard either. It is but one thing. Quite another matter entirely is to throw oneself against the unforgiving machinery of all that encompasses. Nationalism, patriotism, and religion are all easily rewarded, and without risk.
> 
> Give me the dissident over the soldier. Give me the one who speaks loudly against the waterfall over the one who goes with the tide. Them big in the easy stream are but small when put beside those who swim against it.




Interesting and thought provoking-prose.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 2, 2014)

Got back from my trip last night, went swimming this morning, watched the qualifying over breakfast.

Going to give a driving lesson shortly and then take the afternoon off and watch the US GP.

Have a nice Sunday everyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm tired. I was out late last night but had a great time. I rarely go out and party like that and I'm feeling it now. I'm too old for that. My daughter is trying to get me to take her to the park. It's 56, I guess we can do that. 

Have a good Sunday folks!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 2, 2014)

Late to me is 9 pm. LOL! If I go out drinking I'm out at 5 and back by 7.

Going out for drinks after 7 is going out in my backyard.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 2, 2014)

Driving lesson was cool. US GP was great.

Mrs Te is making Shrimp Scampi (or an approximation thereof) for supper tonight so all is good.

Going to be looonnnngggg day at work tomorrow because of Daylight Savings. /sigh

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Monday morning to everyone.

Enjoy some Cappuccino.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, I gave away 48 glowsticks in 45 minutes during Trick-or-Treat Saturday evening.  I thought the weather was going to tamp down the revelry, but, as it turned out, it did not rain and the temperature hovered around 40.

Next year I had better buy 100 glowsticks.


----------



## mdk (Nov 3, 2014)

Good morning folks! It's another lovely day here in the Steel City. Even lovelier since my Steeler beat the hell out of the Ravens last night. Yay!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Well, I gave away 48 glowsticks in 45 minutes during Trick-or-Treat Saturday evening.  I thought the weather was going to tamp down the revelry, but, as it turned out, it did not rain and the temperature hovered around 40.
> 
> Next year I had better buy 100 glowsticks.




You can never have too many glowsticks, I always say.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 3, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> It is not easy to die, but it is not that hard either. It is but one thing. Quite another matter entirely is to throw oneself against the unforgiving machinery of all that encompasses. Nationalism, patriotism, and religion are all easily rewarded, and without risk.
> 
> Give me the dissident over the soldier. Give me the one who speaks loudly against the waterfall over the one who goes with the tide. Them big in the easy stream are but small when put beside those who swim against it.




Do not go gentle into that good night,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I gave away 48 glowsticks in 45 minutes during Trick-or-Treat Saturday evening.  I thought the weather was going to tamp down the revelry, but, as it turned out, it did not rain and the temperature hovered around 40.
> ...



My daughter had 4-all different colors. Glosticks are something she absolutely loves. It was pretty cute.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I gave away 48 glowsticks in 45 minutes during Trick-or-Treat Saturday evening.  I thought the weather was going to tamp down the revelry, but, as it turned out, it did not rain and the temperature hovered around 40.
> ...


After monkeying around with a couple of them last weekend, I have to agree!

And I'll go one better than that!  YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH GLOWSTICKS is now short listed for my epitaph.

The list includes:

I DIDN'T GET WELL SOON IN SPITE OF THE CARD

ONWARD THROUGH THE FOG!

WHEW!  THAT WAS FREAKY!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 3, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...


I found Tri-color 22" necklaces.  One kid pit his in his Trick-or-Treat poke.  Another squealed and danced and giggled!  It was a boatload of fun!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



These would be my candidates:


PISSING UPWIND DIDN'T WORK OUT SO WELL FOR ME.

NO MORE ROLLING STOPS FOR ME, NOSIREE!

FROM THIS SIDE, GALLOWS HUMOR HAS AN ENTIRELY DIFFERENT TILT...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 3, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




My little one LOVES glowsticks. I always keep a sortiment of them here. Pink is her favorite color. I am totally surprised.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It was so cute, how many had glowsticks. My daughter had them all as necklaces-purple, pink, green, red, yellow. She was lit up like a Christmas tree but she had so much fun it was soooooo worth it. That's a Halloween tradition we are going to continue every year until she outgrows it. Although I still haven't outgrown glosticks yet.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



My own epitaph shortlist;

I BEAT THE RUSH BY BEING CREMATED!

NO, THE GRASS ISN'T GREENER FROM THIS SIDE!


----------



## Grandma (Nov 4, 2014)

Two things:

You're never too old for glowsticks.

There's no such thing as too many glowsticks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 4, 2014)

Evening all! Happy Election Day!

I've been having my own election this week. With sub 70 degree temperatures hitting our region....I needed to select a winter cocktail. The martini's are being put on hold until spring. 

I wanted something new...to me. Something to warm the bones....but not hot. 

It was a tight race between the Rusty Nail and the Godfather. Really tight. 

There will be a runoff! Even days....the Rusty Nail. Odd days...the Godfather! 

Good times.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2014)

Rained all night and much of the day and now its just plain cold. Beautiful though.

I'm not feeling very ready for winter. 

I really love all the fresh fruit and veggies of summer and, in the winter, I miss buying from the farmer's markets and Mennonite farmers. The produce that's picked green and shipped from gawd knows where just isn't the same.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2014)

I woke to heavy fog on the lake this morning. Its all the way up to the house, making it feel like I'm sitting inside a cloud. Blue sky is peeking through up high and I can hear Gilbert squawking about something down on our dock.

More nicknames:

Gilbert is any and all great blue herons. The females are, of course, Sullivan, but since you can't tell one from the other, they're all Gilbert. "Ours" is very possessive of our dock and squawks loudly if anyone comes near. We have a fox who likes to sit on the dock and they have a very uneasy truce. We've seen tracks in the snow that indicated a squabble between them but the fox always comes back.

Turtles are all Mitch as in McConnell. No need to explain that one.If you haven't seen Jon Stewart do Mitch McConnell - its hysterical. 

Chipmonks are Braveheart because those little stinkers really are.

There are more but for some reason, I can't think of them right now.

Time to feed our critters their breakfast.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 5, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Evening all! Happy Election Day!
> 
> I've been having my own election this week. With sub 70 degree temperatures hitting our region....I needed to select a winter cocktail. The martini's are being put on hold until spring.
> 
> ...



Winter, though we rarely see sub 32 degrees in my backyard mean Irish Coffee or Brandy Old Fashions (we get oranges for the latter off our tree from late December until April).

Your posts describing the lake and critters make me green with envy.  Our McNab Border Collie/cattle dog mix has only squirrels to chase as she guards our backyard and they and the birds (Crows and Blue Jays) yell at her as do the squirrels who chatter high up in the trees.

It will be in the high 70's today, so we'll take Roxy to the dog park, she has a number of friends to wrestle with when she is not fetching the Frisbee.  Dog people are better socialized and more interesting then little league people, a lesson learned by spending years with both demographics.  My message for the day.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2014)

Just took this -





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

Good morning friends! It is a wonderfully chilly morning here and it makes for great running weather. I feel 10k in my future today. Cheers!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Evening all! Happy Election Day!
> ...



There's never a day that I'm not in awe of where I live. That view ^^ is the first thing we see every morning and I love the way it changes with the seasons. Coming from so many years in the desert outside Tucson, seasons are something that still seems new and wonderful to me. I loved that desert but love it here too. 

Dogs and their friends - I love that about dogs. Our Czar is instant BFFs with every dog he meets. He loves going to the vet, loves going to the kennel, loves when people come to visit, loves just about everything except storms.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning friends! It is a wonderfully chilly morning here and it makes for great running weather. I feel 10k in my future today. Cheers!



Happy running with no shin splints!


----------



## mdk (Nov 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning friends! It is a wonderfully chilly morning here and it makes for great running weather. I feel 10k in my future today. Cheers!
> ...



Thanks. Sadly, I had to cut back on my running early this year due to stress fractures in my foot. I wasn't able to run and for a couple days barely even able to walk.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 5, 2014)

mdk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



That, I really understand. 

I broke three bones in my foot and the fibula when I was accidentally pushed down some steps in Puerto Rico in June. It was the night before we were due to fly home so I walked through three airports on broken bones. Not fun. 

I still have pain. I don't run anymore but injuries can really slow you down.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 5, 2014)

The backyards here in 'burbworld are all small and they all look the same. The view is... pleasant, but not spectacular.

The critters, on the other hand, the chipmunks, squirrels (grey, red, black), bluejays, cardinals, robins, wrens, chimney swifts, pidgeons, red-tailed hawks, the owl, the Canadian geese, the ducks, the snowy owls, the deer, the beavers, the groundhogs, the rabbits, ... it's a zoo out there. You never know what you'll see walking past the shed or perched on the swing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 6, 2014)

Good morning, everyone. I was, uh, busy the last couple of days.



Hope you all are well and prospering.  Enjoying my Cappuccino!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 6, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Just took this -
> View attachment 33826
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome, just awesome.  Thanks for sharing, Luddly.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

We've had a great two days of beautiful, wonderful rain.  It actually started Tuesday night and has been steady through all day Wednesday and last night and even this morning.....I'm not complaining, we've needed this kind of rain all summer and I'm glad that we're finally getting it.  The aquifer should do really well with all this rain, and our well should fill up!

I'm going to the dentist this morning, going to have another of my molars crowned.....I still have one more to go.....lots of $$$ going to that dentist just in time for Christmas..

(My dentist told me I need a crown. I was like I KNOW, RIGHT?)


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

Grandma said:


> The backyards here in 'burbworld are all small and they all look the same. The view is... pleasant, but not spectacular.
> 
> The critters, on the other hand, the chipmunks, squirrels (grey, red, black), bluejays, cardinals, robins, wrens, chimney swifts, pidgeons, red-tailed hawks, the owl, the Canadian geese, the ducks, the snowy owls, the deer, the beavers, the groundhogs, the rabbits, ... it's a zoo out there. You never know what you'll see walking past the shed or perched on the swing.



We don't have a beautiful lake backdrop like Luddly, but I've planted so many trees and plants that any window you look out from, the view is nice.  And now with all this rain, it should make everything look great before winter comes and makes everything look bleak again!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

Our pyracanthas that we planted along the fence are really showing off this year.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2014)

Good morning all.  Light rain and 43 here.  This is the good weather, because the words Polar Vortex are being used for Sunday through Friday next week.

Sales have been slow the last two weeks.  If not for the young lady who jumped the curb with her parent's van and almost took out a light pole here Tuesday, I'd  be completely bored.  Pretty expensive entertainment.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Good morning all.  Light rain and 43 here.  This is the good weather, because the words Polar Vortex are being used for Sunday through Friday next week.
> 
> Sales have been slow the last two weeks.  If not for the young lady who jumped the curb with her parent's van and almost took out a light pole here Tuesday, I'd  be completely bored.  Pretty expensive entertainment.



Winter is definitely just around the corner.........brrrrrr.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all.  Light rain and 43 here.  This is the good weather, because the words Polar Vortex are being used for Sunday through Friday next week.
> ...


 
Yep, and it is carrying a baseball bat.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 6, 2014)

Polar Vortex to Plunge Toward Central US Next Week

Damn, I am going to have to bundle up if I want to go swimming next week!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 6, 2014)

Brrr.......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Polar Vortex to Plunge Toward Central US Next Week
> 
> Damn, I am going to have to bundle up if I want to go swimming next week!


Doesn't look like that cold air is going to reach Texas.....it probably won't even freeze.  We don't get the really cold weather until January and February....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 6, 2014)

Got my new crown.....didn't take but about 30 minutes to get it put in....I still have one more to go....that has a temp crown on it right now, but I'm going to wait until after Christmas, I'm tired of spending so much time in that dentist chair!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world!  Wishing you a great TGIF and lots of fun at your weekend.

My little one is with me this weekend, so my jaunts in the interweebs will be sporadic, will post some when she is zzzzzzzzzz'ing.....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2014)

Being divorced stinks, I always felt like I was cheated out of half my time with my kids.  Though I was probably better off than most, I saw them almost half of the week.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

Full moon over Drachenburg Castle,  Königswinter,  Germany,  02 Nov., 2014,  evening. 

Cool pic. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

I pick up Princess Statalina in 10 minutes.  We are going bowling. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Just took this -
> ...



Thank you Stat. 

Have a terrific birthday with your daughter.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Our pyracanthas that we planted along the fence are really showing off this year.



A southwestern plant I'm very familiar with. I always did love the way they cling to walls and the orange berries make them beautiful. 

Do you also have bougainvillea?

Is that oleander on the right?

One time, chasing a hawk with a fractured wing, I ducked through a huge hedge of oleander. One of the leaves sliced right across my eyeball. For those who don't know, all parts of the oleander are toxic so I thought I was in for trouble. It really stung but only for a little while and that was that. 

Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Got my new crown.....didn't take but about 30 minutes to get it put in....I still have one more to go....that has a temp crown on it right now, but I'm going to wait until after Christmas, I'm tired of spending so much time in that dentist chair!



Lucky you. 

The last couple of weeks have been miserable - though not as bad or as expensive I thought it would be. $2000, lots of pain, going back for more today. 

Not being able to eat is a heck of a weight loss plan.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Our pyracanthas that we planted along the fence are really showing off this year.
> ...



Yes, they are a beautiful plant.  These by the fence we got at a nursery but we also have a few wild ones that have sprouted up throughout our yard.  And yes, those on the right are oleanders.  They are very poisonous, probably the only plant the deer don't bother.  Glad you didn't get the sap in your eyes, could have been very bad for you.  

 I love bougainvilleas but they require a much warmer winter to make it outside and they are thorny and like a vine, hard to bring in the house, so I don't have one.   This rain we got has really been beneficial plus it has kept me from having to spend a lot of time watering.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Got my new crown.....didn't take but about 30 minutes to get it put in....I still have one more to go....that has a temp crown on it right now, but I'm going to wait until after Christmas, I'm tired of spending so much time in that dentist chair!
> ...



Yeah, it's been a long haul, though.  I had the implant surgery for two molars back in April, then when they finally healed, I had both of them plus an upper molar crowned.  That was a lot of $$$ out the window.  I still had two left that needed to be crowned, and this one was one of them.  I will go back after Christmas and have the other one done.  After that, I hope I can hold off for a while.  

I wish it could have worked as a weight loss for me, but I was able to chew with the other side, so I didn't miss many meals....lol!


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex  -  a good friend of mine and his wife, they stopped by yesterday and brought me DVDs of the 1. Staffel (Season) of HOMELAND, which I am now watching (auf Deutsch).
> ...


She was also in Firefly a short lived sci fi show.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Don't remember that one....I guess she's getting more and more roles.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Thanks!  My birthday is on Sunday but I have a major concert to sing.  The little one wants to bake my favorite cake for me. ...

This is her first weekend with me since our dog died.  Lots of adjustment will go on this weekend. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Good.  She's hot! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey pepperpot - you indicated that you are from Vermont.  Ever been to the granite quarry in Barre? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 7, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> bougainvillea



Pruning a bougainvillea is like fighting with cats. You always end up with scratches all over your hands and arms.

Actually had a mutant one that had a mixture of flower colors from the familiar purple through to orange. It was a monster that needed frequent attacks to keep it in check. It would have happily taken over the entire courtyard if it was left alone.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > bougainvillea
> ...


have that problem too no matter how careful you are they always stab you ..bastards!
btw it a bone chilling 83 degrees here in so cal
makes you feel all autumnly and stuff ....


----------



## kiwiman127 (Nov 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > I love coffee and tea and am partial to whiskey. I won't refuse red wine.
> ...



What did I just read?  I can't remember.

OK, I reread the post,,what am I posting about?

One moment. 

Ok, all is right with the world.
Hmmm, I just had a flashback about when I was six years old and was wearing my favorite shirt, which was a red plaid, with hints if blue and green.  I liked it because it reminded me of Grizzly Adams.  Anyway, I was riding my bike when a tiny little turtle started crossing the sidewalk and then,,,,,,,,,,,.  Whoops I was getting carried away with my memories.
Hmmmm, this works pretty good but 
What am I doing here again?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 7, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...





TGIF


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 7, 2014)

Trink, trink, Brüderlein trink!


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 7, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> View attachment 33923



Dat cat be Toonces!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I'll have to start a Happy Birthday thread just for you......Sunday.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > bougainvillea
> ...



I love them, but that's why I don't have any.  They are thorny and have to be brought inside in the winter, and I don't want to have to struggle with one.  I had one once, brought it in, but it didn't do well inside.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> View attachment 33923




That cat needs to be in my "Cat Lovers Thread"........with all his/her friends!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



That's hot!  We're enjoying a 67 degrees and the rain finally stopped.....just cool enough to make it comfortable under the blankets!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 7, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma said:
> ...



Hey Kiwiman.......so good to hear from you and glad to know that you're still around.  Seems like a lot of people have left and we have a whole lot of new ones....some I think are recycles....  And be sure and let us know the end of your story about the little turtle....sounds interesting...


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Hawthorn trees are a similar experience.  I have planted 14 of them over the years.  How do I know its fourteen?  Because everyone of them has drawn blood at least once during planting.  Great trees for birds, not tree installers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2014)

I heard that Pogo has a cat who is not doing very well. 

Anyone know anything more than that? 

Pogo - come tell us how your cat is.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> View attachment 33923



Cats are quite sure they could drive if we would just let them. 

They're probably right.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 8, 2014)

Wishing all a great weekend.  Not much time to post,  Princess Statalina keeps Papa Statalicious hopping.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Nov 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I heard that Pogo has a cat who is not doing very well.
> 
> Anyone know anything more than that?
> 
> Pogo - come tell us how your cat is.


The last I heard was that he had gotten up a tree again.....and wouldn't come down.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 8, 2014)

*Everyone!*


----------



## Mertex (Nov 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I never heard of a Hawthorn tree....I looked them up and they are beautiful, do they grow wild?





We have Hawthorne bushes, and they are not thorny at all and have beautiful flowers, I wonder if they are related to the Hawthorn tree?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Truman123 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 33923
> ...



What do you mean they could drive if we let them?  Mine do.........lol!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


 
Hawthorns are also called hawberries or thornapples too.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hawthorns are also called hawberries or thornapples too.



I knew it...I checked and they are only good up to zone 7.....it probably gets too hot here in zone 8 for them to do well.  I'd love to have one.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 8, 2014)

You guys are lucky. I live in zone 4 so I can't grow some of the more exotic plants and flowers unless I do them as annuals over the summer or maybe bring them in, in the winter.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 8, 2014)

Fun weekend happening. I managed to wear my daughter out by letting her roller skate for an hour this evening. Fun, fun, fun.

I had a gig early this evening and so I brought her to a babysitter, one who has her own garden. And my little one helped to pull vegetables out of the garden for a delicious dinner of red beets, carrots and wheat bread with almond paste.  Best beets I have ever eaten in my life. Wow.

When we got home, little Statalina, after the hour of roller skating, looked at her fingernails and said, in English, "Papa, my fingnernails have dört in zhem" (chuckle, chuckle) and I said "honey, did you have fun in the garden", to which she replied with a huge smile, "of course", to which I replied, "then that little bit of dirt was worth it. Who knows, maybe a mini universe is under your fingernail right now."

Five minutes later, she is still staring at her fingernail, considering the possibilities.

Apple - tree - fall -  not far.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Truman123 said:
> ...



"Hey, that driver in front of me just called me a pussy! Why, I am gonna steal his milk bowl!!!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 8, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Hey,daws101 - good to see you hear. Come back every day and shoot the shit with us!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 8, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> View attachment 33923






AKA, pussy rules!!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 8, 2014)

Ah, the joys of being a father teaching his daughter to drive a car. 

Yes, she made me a gluten free pancake with honey!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that Pogo has a cat who is not doing very well.
> ...



"But the cat came back -- he just couldn't stay a-way..."  

Hobbes is fine, all.  Got him down last Wednesday.

The action scene:
After trying to entice him down, scare him down by throwing things and shaking/banging on the tree, and then contacting the Sheriff's office, the fire department, fire and rescue, the utilities, the animal shelter, the newspaper, and a local company that actually _makes _cherry-pickers in search of somebody with the equipment to go up there, nobody had any (the electric company does but wouldn't do it).  Also called a construction worker friend and every tree service in the book (no answer from any) but finally a tree service from another town agreed to make the trip.  They drove up and got the bucket truck in place and started to set up the anchor legs...

Wellsir, this created a lot of big-truck motor noise, and that and all the activity spooked the cat, he jumped, lost his balance in his fatigue (six days he was up there) and started to free-fall.  Then he caught his balance as cats always do and started to run -- straight down.  This cat that had been so terrified of the ground being fifty feet away was now _running toward it_ at full tilt.  When he reached the bottom he just did a quick right-angle from the vertical to the horizontal and darted up the hill toward the woods.  No impact, no injury.  I was concerned in his freak-out moment he would run up another tree, but he didn't --- he had stopped in a clearing and just sat there.  I think he completely ran out of gas by then.  So I picked him up, got him inside and gave him a nice (small) meal and a place to rest.  Since then he's been mostly eating frequently and sleeping, but he's OK.

So long story short -- I went to a lot of trouble to bring a truck in from out of town and all I needed was sound effects.  

Thanks for everybody's concern.  I got pretty spooked the other day when he was still up there and I called his name and woke him up with a start.  The idea that he had been sleeping on a thin branch and might fall over was pretty worrisome.  Glad it's over.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

Happy Geburtstag, Schtat!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



How many lives does Hobbes have left now?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 8, 2014)

Hiya!

Every once in a while.....a plan just doesn't materialize. 

My lovely and talented wife is working a pair of 12 hour shifts this weekend. So....it was supposed to be a great opportunity to get all the books in order for year end. Early...for a change. 

Well....I was on track. Up early......made us a nice breakfast....and saw my love off for the day. Washed the car and then went to the PO box to pick up the mail. 

Pulled into the driveway and noticed that one of our trees had grown to become entangled in the electrical wires that feed the house. MOTHERF......ER! 

A few hours later.........that tree looked like a sapling. And....there was some collateral damage. Several other trees also got a haircut. Good news! I still have all of my fingers! 

Not a moment of paperwork done! 

Showered....spent some time annoying USMB nutters......and was ready get to work...when my son sent me a text asking me if I had ever watched "Archer". I hadn't. 

I checked it out. I am now an Archer addict. Damn you Netflix!

So...here I am...almost 6pm and two martini's deep. Wondering how I'm going to prep dinner before my hungry wife gets home in 90 minutes. 

Weeeeeeee!


----------



## Grandma (Nov 8, 2014)

Pogo, I'm so happy that Hobbes is okay. Now that winter is coming, will he stay indoors more?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Well this was his fifth tree so I make it four left.  Over the hill!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 8, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Pogo, I'm so happy that Hobbes is okay. Now that winter is coming, will he stay indoors more?



I suspect so, although based on his Tarzanic experiences he's seemingly undeterred by the cold if he does get out.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 8, 2014)

Coat the trees with water after it gets below freezing Pogo.  Hobbes, there are better ways to go on a diet.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



That Hobbes needs a good spanking.....  The little rascal, worrying you like that!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Every once in a while.....a plan just doesn't materialize.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you had an interesting day.  I spent the day bringing all my potted plants inside.  I had to clean the pots on some of them since we had rain a few days ago, they were kinda muddy.  I only have 3 left outside that I need to get drip pans for, and I will be done....I didn't realize I had so many plants in pots....I need to cut back instead of making new ones.  But once they get so big, I end up pruning them and making more...I need to quit doing that.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Maybe you were driving too slow?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm glad I decided to do the tree work yesterday. Woke up to cold rain this morning. I'm going to gain a few hours from cancelled baseball lessons. So...I might just get around to that paperwork. 

As I went to grab the paper....there was a box of knives at my doorstep. The first of many. I'm the neighborhood holiday knife sharpener. My little contribution to community harmony. So.....I'll have another distraction.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, they are predicting 8 in. of snow here Mon. I guess it had to happen sooner or later. Winter is here. I went shopping yesterday with my daughter. All the Christmas stuff was out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 9, 2014)

Wishing all a good Sunday in the CC.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 9, 2014)

Did a personal best of 32 laps in the pool today which is the equivalent of 1 mile. Got to admit that I am feeling that I have had a serious workout. Bizarre part of all this is that I appear to be putting on weight instead of losing it. Go figure!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 9, 2014)

nice sunny day here in the metro area.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 9, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Did a personal best of 32 laps in the pool today which is the equivalent of 1 mile. Got to admit that I am feeling that I have had a serious workout. Bizarre part of all this is that I appear to be putting on weight instead of losing it. Go figure!



Don't despair.

Muscle is more dense than fat giving you the illusion that it weighs more. 

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)

This day went so fast.....we're supposed to get really cold on Tuesday.....thank goodness I only have 3 pants left to bring inside.  I don't know where I'm going to put them, most of the windows are taken already.......


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 9, 2014)

got my motorbike all ready to ride tomorrow if weather permits (fingers crossed)


----------



## Mertex (Nov 9, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> got my motorbike all ready to ride tomorrow if weather permits (fingers crossed)




Today would have been a great day to ride.......breezy, cool, and sun shiny....


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 10, 2014)

Insomnia hit again. I want to be like this guy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> thank goodness I only have 3 pants left to bring inside. I don't know where I'm going to put them, most of the windows are taken already.......



You leave your "pants" outside?  

Have you considered buying a chest of drawers instead of hanging them in the windows for your neighbors to admire? 

SCNR!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > got my motorbike all ready to ride tomorrow if weather permits (fingers crossed)
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Nov 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > thank goodness I only have 3 pants left to bring inside. I don't know where I'm going to put them, most of the windows are taken already.......
> ...





I should know better than to let a typo get by -  cause you would find it and sure enough you have...........  that was pretty funny though.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 10, 2014)

I hope everyone has a great one......


----------



## Pogo (Nov 10, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Yeah I get that reference.


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey pepperpot - you indicated that you are from Vermont.  Ever been to the granite quarry in Barre?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


The Rock of Ages one in Barre?  Yes.  Quite awhile ago though.  It is both beautiful and amazing.  The guided tour is well worth it, then they have a family area afterwards where you can sandblast the granite and work with it.  It really is amazing.  Are you planning a trip there?  If so there are some other sites as well to see.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 10, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey pepperpot - you indicated that you are from Vermont.  Ever been to the granite quarry in Barre?
> ...




I visited it as a kid on vacation in NH and VT, even brought home some granite pieces that had been hewn, but had some mis-formations. They were great bookstops and doorstops!


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Ha Ha I know!  We have a few too.  It is amazing when you stop and think how heavy a tiny piece of it is and then you see the home builders carrying big countertops in made of it.  It is beautiful stuff.  There actually was talk a bit back of the quarry closing because so much comes from Central and South America but it managed to survive because its so heavy and the transportation costs are high for simple granite things like steps, lightposts and mailbox posts.  There are even buildings and monuments in NYC and DC that has Vermont granite in their construction.  That must have been a trip!


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Shenzhen Medley - 


In the back of a taxi, the broad boulevards and thin alleys fly by the eye like matchsticks thrown at you. There is no history here. These forms are new. Everyone here is from somewhere not here, and they will let you know it. From London to Wuhan, everyone’s got a story.

On the left and in a flash, you can catch a small alley and it makes a mind reel. There is history, says the open eye. It is a new history with a known nexus, says the retinal nerve. The flow of it all reaches the brain of the unspoken and unknown and it is recorded for prosperity. It is a whisper in the wind. History is the wind which whips through the window, flags flying.

Two blocks on there is an argument. The cabbie has the window down and that’s how you catch it, but you won’t understand what’s being said for a hundred years. But you get the tone. And you see what you see. A middle-aged couple, restaurant owners you assume, are nearly at blows, but the light changes. They’re married, right?

Next you focus on the lights running up the building in unison. And then you see the LED screens, on this building and that, offering ads. The ads are competing with each other and for your attention and both companies are state-owned. Why all the fuss?

A horn blares, from the back and to the right, and you realize one taxi driver is as crazy as the next. If you’ve been blessed or cursed to have lived here a while, you get used to all the things you’ve gotten used to. It was a hundred years ago that your blood quickened in a taxi, and that makes your blood race again.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 10, 2014)

You know I have this as a watched thread and post in it and for some reason, I stopped getting alerts. It has happened in other threads too. I've seen others say the same thing. Is it happening to you guys? I'm thinking of adding it to the help and bug thread. It's weird. I have my alerts on too.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> You know I have this as a watched thread and post in it and for some reason, I stopped getting alerts. It has happened in other threads too. I've seen others say the same thing. Is it happening to you guys? I'm thinking of adding it to the help and bug thread. It's weird. I have my alerts on too.



Yes, it happens to me too.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 10, 2014)

just got back from my first spin on the motorbike. Took a turn in too high of a gear (thought i was still in first) and came close to hitting the curb on a 500 lb bike whilst negotiating a turn. That won't happen again.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 10, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > You know I have this as a watched thread and post in it and for some reason, I stopped getting alerts. It has happened in other threads too. I've seen others say the same thing. Is it happening to you guys? I'm thinking of adding it to the help and bug thread. It's weird. I have my alerts on too.
> ...


for a while there I was receiving no alerts at all, no email notification either .


----------



## daws101 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> just got back from my first spin on the motorbike. Took a turn in too high of a gear (thought i was still in first) and came close to hitting the curb on a 500 lb bike whilst negotiating a turn. That won't happen again.


riding or taking a turn too fast?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 10, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > just got back from my first spin on the motorbike. Took a turn in too high of a gear (thought i was still in first) and came close to hitting the curb on a 500 lb bike whilst negotiating a turn. That won't happen again.
> ...


riding my kz750 ltd and trying to take a last minute turn. Was able to just come out of it. My feet weren't solidly on the pegs like they're supposed to be. A teachable moment for me. Again ,othing happened but it was close to a lay down because I threw precaution to the wind. Started riding again after a 25 year hiatus.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


out of practice
/ that's ok !


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 10, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



We used to call the Kawasaki 750 and 900 the snakes because their frames twisted in the corners 35 years ago. Presumably that is no longer the case and they have better handling. Suzuki was the first to come up with a better handling bike when they introduced the Katana. Still couldn't stay with the Italian and Brit bikes in the corners but at least you didn't feel that it wanted to kill you if you tried to take corners at the legal speed limit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 10, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> You know I have this as a watched thread and post in it and for some reason, I stopped getting alerts. It has happened in other threads too. I've seen others say the same thing. Is it happening to you guys? I'm thinking of adding it to the help and bug thread. It's weird. I have my alerts on too.



Yes, it's happened to me, too.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 10, 2014)

I put a post about this issue in the help and but thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 10, 2014)

*bug*

funny typo, I'm going to leave for chuckles


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 10, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I put a post about this issue in the help and but thread.


Love those buts!  



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 10, 2014)

time to head out to my "IRL" coffee shop


----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> You know I have this as a watched thread and post in it and for some reason, I stopped getting alerts. It has happened in other threads too. I've seen others say the same thing. Is it happening to you guys? I'm thinking of adding it to the help and bug thread. It's weird. I have my alerts on too.




I always get an alert...in fact, while I'm in the thread a little box appears on the bottom left of screen telling me I have 1 or 2 (or however many new alerts).  You can always double click on the Alert up on the upper right,  and the whole page will show up, in case you missed one or more.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm sitting here in a t-shirt, not my usual sweatshirt. It's been a nice Indian summer day, and tomorrow's going to be even warmer.

Then Wednesday afternoon it's going to get cold and snowy.

I hate winter.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




Glad you didn't have a serious accident.....be careful, those bike accidents can be deadly.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2014)

Well, it's about bedtime for me..............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 11, 2014)

I am really glad to see that the CC is starting to take off. That is very, very heartwarming.

Folks, I am going to be pretty much away from most things internet for the next number of days. Things going on in my life right now.

When I do get on, will try my best to catch up on the finest of chit-chat.



-Stat


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > You know I have this as a watched thread and post in it and for some reason, I stopped getting alerts. It has happened in other threads too. I've seen others say the same thing. Is it happening to you guys? I'm thinking of adding it to the help and bug thread. It's weird. I have my alerts on too.
> ...



For anyone that was wondering, here is the answer.

Hi, Is there some reason why alerts don't show up for threads you are watching and when you have your alert preferences to show you alerts? I will be watching, posting in a thread and suddenly will stop getting alerts. Is there something going on that would cause this that I can fix?

If you're in a thread you shouldn't get the red alerts after a few minutes. The alerts change to an alert that show up in the left side of the browser window. If you are away from the keyboard and miss that alert, you won't be alerted even if you leave the thread. Make sense?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 11, 2014)

vetrans day  I'm a vet but its the internetz so i don't expect anyone to believe me.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2014)

Happy vets day! I have been given the gift of fat by a local diner giving free veterans day meals.....I wish they would have just given out toilet paper instead...like in "C" rations...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2014)

You coffee fanatics still doing the coffee enema still?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't drink coffee, it gives me more gas than a refinery....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 11, 2014)

Just enjoy the delicious Cappuccino...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm munching a salad that includes the last of my home grown tomatoes.  In mid-_November._ 

Mostly because I brought some green fruits in a while back and let them ripen inside.  They're too soft, but for a salad...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 11, 2014)

Brrrrr. The beginning of winter always brings out the Desert Rat in me. 

I've been painting all day. I'm working in oils again and very happy with the results. 

I'm starving. If a painting is going well, I forget everything, including eating. [emoji15]

In my kitchen window, this -








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 11, 2014)

I grow peppers in the spring/summer


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I grow peppers in the spring/summer



I wish I could get peppers to grow.  I eat so many.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 11, 2014)

hardest part is germinating them. If you can do that, some will survive. i always plant 3 seeds in one small container to get them started. At least one should survive, Just keep the dirt at a steady moderate temp


Pogo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I grow peppers in the spring/summer
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 11, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hardest part is germinating them. If you can do that, some will survive. i always plant 3 seeds in one small container to get them started. At least one should survive, Just keep the dirt at a steady moderate temp
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



I've been able to get 'em started.  Keeping them growing is the challenge.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Brrrrr. The beginning of winter always brings out the Desert Rat in me.
> 
> I've been painting all day. I'm working in oils again and very happy with the results.
> 
> ...



That's beautiful, Luddly.   Be sure and let us see the end result of your labor.

 I paint in watercolors, well, I used to, I haven't picked up a brush in a long time, and the last time I got the urge I noticed that some of my paints had dried out!  Ever since I got hooked on these forums, I seem to have lost my desire to paint.  Maybe I'll get it back one day.....when I can't remember how to type or what I'm doing....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I grow peppers in the spring/summer
> ...



Are you talking about "bell peppers"?  Last year my bell peppers were prolific....I was so tired of harvesting them.  I gave so many away and the rest I cut up and froze to use later.  This year, they didn't do all that well.  I rotate them, so maybe the place I planted them this year didn't have as good dirt as the other bed.  I love bell peppers, too.....in salads and even sliced on sandwiches.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hardest part is germinating them. If you can do that, some will survive. i always plant 3 seeds in one small container to get them started. At least one should survive, Just keep the dirt at a steady moderate temp



You're a real farmer.  I buy mine when they are already growing and about 6 inches tall.....I tried germinating tomato seeds once, and it was just too much trouble, plus they took over the entire floor in one of my bedrooms.....  My problem is trying to start my garden until all possibility of frost is gone.....I get anxious and start too soon only to lose them to a late freeze.  This year I think I waited too long.....it was April before I started planting!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

I just buy little pepper plants in the Spring and by the end of summer, I have more than I know what do do with. I learned my lesson to only buy one or two. Same with tomatoes. I also grow herbs and tons of annuals and perennials. Gardening is one of my favorite things to do. I love digging in the dirt. It's a good stress reliever too. And looking at a garden in bloom is so peaceful.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 12, 2014)

watched part of the concert on the National Mall last night. Fun stuff.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Brrrrr. The beginning of winter always brings out the Desert Rat in me.
> ...



I mostly work in watercolor and used to teach both w/c and oil. Nice thing about w/c is you can just add water to dried out paint and you're good to go again. 

I find if I don't paint, I get a little nutty, restless. Its just something I need to to do for my own peace of mind. And, I still sell a few pieces. Not like I used to but I did just deliver a commissioned piece. 

About stopping and starting, getting involved in other things - I think we just need to follow our heart.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

All this gardening talk ... some years we grow a lot, other years, not so much and then we depend on the farmer's market and the Mennonites. But, thinking its time to start more kitchen window veggies for the winter. I really like starting plants from scraps and have had really good luck with it in the past.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I just buy little pepper plants in the Spring and by the end of summer, I have more than I know what do do with. I learned my lesson to only buy one or two. Same with tomatoes. I also grow herbs and tons of annuals and perennials. Gardening is one of my favorite things to do. I love digging in the dirt. It's a good stress reliever too. And looking at a garden in bloom is so peaceful.




But how can you resist the urge to buy a dozen?  I end up with too many, then I feel guilty about not harvesting them, so I end up with a ton of vegetables I can't use, so I give them away, freeze some and then either the deer or raccoons get the overkill.....I throw them over the fence one day and they are gone the next, someone's eating them!....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I just buy little pepper plants in the Spring and by the end of summer, I have more than I know what do do with. I learned my lesson to only buy one or two. Same with tomatoes. I also grow herbs and tons of annuals and perennials. Gardening is one of my favorite things to do. I love digging in the dirt. It's a good stress reliever too. And looking at a garden in bloom is so peaceful.
> ...



Been there, done that.  There's something about spring that makes me go nuts with our favorite seed catalog. We buy heirloom seeds from here -

Heirloom Seeds Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Co

Their catalog is pure food porn. Its so beautifully photographed, you wanna lick the pages!

But in looking, I found these two lists as well.

The Best Seed Catalogs Out There
10 Best Heirloom Seed Companies as Selected By Readers TreeHugger

My idea of nirvana is standing out in the yard, brushing the dirt off the tomatoes and plopping them in my mouth!

We also have fruit trees - which the birds and squirrels get to before we do! And, we grow grapes, supposedly for wine making but what we get is deer droppings under the bare vines.

Do you get the sense that I'm really not ready for winter?


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I am afraid I stopped painting about ten years ago. I just lost the spark. But I recently did a google search for an old friend who's name is Aidan Shingler and I found he has done amazing things. He has created sculptures in public places and written a book called 'one in a hundred' which is about his experiences as a schizophrenic, and how he uses them for inspiration. Do a search for him and you will see what I mean, there is a lot about him on the web.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I try not to beat myself up if I don't stay with a particular hobby or activity. I tend to feel guilty for having a gazillion dollars tied up in materials, books, supplies and then not use them. In the past, I've sold things on Ebay and Amazon and then regretted getting rid of them. 

Maybe you'll get the urge again. You never know. Or maybe you'll go in a completely different direction. 

I used to sell painting packets and I really would like to get back to doing those again ... So many things I'm interested in and so little time. 

Considering that he's schizophrenic, your friend's work is even more amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Brrrrr. The beginning of winter always brings out the Desert Rat in me.
> 
> I've been painting all day. I'm working in oils again and very happy with the results.
> 
> ...


amazingly realistic!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


had the same problem with model building ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 12, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I just buy little pepper plants in the Spring and by the end of summer, I have more than I know what do do with. I learned my lesson to only buy one or two. Same with tomatoes. I also grow herbs and tons of annuals and perennials. Gardening is one of my favorite things to do. I love digging in the dirt. It's a good stress reliever too. And looking at a garden in bloom is so peaceful.



When you have too many tomatoes the solution is to puree then and put them into those old fashioned ice cube makers. Once frozen decant into a plastic bag. Repeat until all of the spare tomatoes are frozen. Then during the Fall and Winter you can drop them into soups and stews as "fresh" tomatoes instead of using the canned variety.

Not sure if this would work for peppers. Might be worth the experiment though.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 12, 2014)

over-the-hump day taken care of


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Thrilled to see you in the CC,  Dajjal! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> over-the-hump day taken care of


And what got humped?  [emoji13] 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.

We addressed the issue and you are welcome to post, but not attack as has been the normal course of your actions these past two days in particular.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> 
> We addressed the issue and you are welcome to post, but not attack as has been the normal course of your actions these past two days in particular.


somebody's bitching because they weren't invited to the party.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> 
> We addressed the issue and you are welcome to post, but not attack as has been the normal course of your actions these past two days in particular.


"Our".

Fascinating. 

You yourself just pointed out the difference,  with your very own choice of words. 

The other difference is that ALL are welcome here. 

Glad you stopped by.  Post more often. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> ...



Our as in all who choose to post in the CS.  I understand you have reason to want it to mean anything but that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> ...


We are always kind to people here in the CC.  Save is as welcome as you or I.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> ...



"Our" as in all who post in the CS.  Your thread however, actually mentions the CS as a virtual declaration of war from yourself.  It looks to me like this thread is the one who secretly dislikes opposing points of view.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I know that.. but save and some others seem to need to rant...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


I believe I have addressed a number of concerns already,  both on this thread and at the CS.  Exchange of opinions?  Fine with me.  Trolling?  Not interested. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Not in the least. You are more than welcome to your point of view but you don't get to express what violates the Lounge rules in a Lounge thread. Neither do I. My post was not "crapping on the CS" in the least. It was lamenting what has been lost because all of us failed in our collective responsibility to discipline our own ranks. 

Partisanship is left at the door according to the rules and that is what failed to happen in the CS. 

Everyone is welcome here but the rules are to be obeyed. There are no exceptions.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And that's okay too,  to a certain point,  I would think. Life is short. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Right.  The same rules apply to all of us.  That includes me as well,  of course. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello all!

Got a pleasant surprise today. A little background.....

Our second son is the quiet type. He's a student with a job at a sub shop. Goes about his business calmly and quietly. He's a gamer. He's into anime as well. He doesn't care about what he wears. He doesn't stress out about his hair....or his style. He's......in a word.......a nerd.

Well...yesterday...he announces that he's dating a girl. He's not much of a talker....so all we got out of him is that the girl is a fellow employee and also into anime.....as well as video games....and we got her first name and age.

That's all I needed. A quick Facebook search reveals that this girl is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! I'm talking movie star/model type looks.

Yeah.....dad can be shallow. Sue me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Brrrrr. The beginning of winter always brings out the Desert Rat in me.
> ...



Not a painting. It's a photo of a Xmas cactus in bloom in my kitchen window. Sorry for the misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatal


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

The cactus now that flower has opened. I don't think it got above 30 today. I spent most of the day painting. Catsby - the real reason for a bed in the guest room. Look at those eyes. He's trouble in a fur coat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Got a pleasant surprise today. A little background.....
> 
> ...



No need to feel apologetic about wanting the best for your son. Nothing shallow about it either. Just makes you a loving father. Glad for you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatal


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Your thread - your rules. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatal


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> 
> We addressed the issue and you are welcome to post, but not attack as has been the normal course of your actions these past two days in particular.



Do you feel better now? Got that all out of your system? I hope so. I hope it helped you in some way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2014)

If I concentrate real hard, I can levitate ...


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> 
> We addressed the issue and you are welcome to post, but not attack as has been the normal course of your actions these past two days in particular.


here you go saveliberty 


Ravi said:


> Why does the Coffee Shop still exist? It appears to be full of whining cons.



glad to help


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 12, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a thought.  What real difference is there from this place to the CS?  So far the only one I see is you folks feel it is your right to come crap on our thread.  You all are a bunch of hypocrites.  Your false sincere overtures are of no avail.
> ...



It does Dot, thank you.  It illustrates the partisanship of this place.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Excellent. It illustrates that you came here to start an argument to make it look partisan instead of being the bigger person and letting things die down. 

Again, I hope you feel better and you got something out of this.

This whole CS dramafest and now you trying to bring it here makes me wonder about messageboard mentality when grown adults still act like they are in high school.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I am afraid I stopped painting about ten years ago. I just lost the spark. But I recently did a google search for an old friend who's name is Aidan Shingler and I found he has done amazing things. He has created sculptures in public places and written a book called 'one in a hundred' which is about his experiences as a schizophrenic, and how he uses them for inspiration. Do a search for him and you will see what I mean, there is a lot about him on the web.



You're right, I googled your friend's name and there are a lot of links with his name.  He must be very well recognized as to have Tricia Harrison do a sculpture of him. 

I feel the same way you do, I used to have a passion for painting, could spend hours doing it and now I can't get motivated to bother with it.  I've done several paintings and friends think they are really good.....but the spark is gone!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Tell me about it.  I have a couple of persimmon trees, have had them for several years (they don't grow at a very fast pace), but they are both rather prolific.  I've had trouble with raccoons getting to the fruit before they actually ripen, and so this year I took the time to wrap  a net around the tree to make sure they couldn't get to the fruit.  One of the trees had about 50 persimmons......I was savoring the time when I would harvest them and eat them all myself.  My husband doesn't like them, in fact I haven't met a person who likes them, yet.  Anyway, I was keeping my eyes on the tree, watering and even did harvest about 20 of them and brought them inside before they were fully ripe and put them in the freezer.  Well, about a week ago I was watering and imagine my shock when I looked at the one tree and every single persimmon was gone.  The damn raccoons figured out how to undo the net and took every single one.  It must have been a family cause I can't imagine one raccoon sitting there all night eating that many and there was nary a piece of one on the ground.  Damn, was I pissed.  Next year I'm going to have to do better at securing them!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I just buy little pepper plants in the Spring and by the end of summer, I have more than I know what do do with. I learned my lesson to only buy one or two. Same with tomatoes. I also grow herbs and tons of annuals and perennials. Gardening is one of my favorite things to do. I love digging in the dirt. It's a good stress reliever too. And looking at a garden in bloom is so peaceful.
> ...



I don't think that would work with peppers either.  I just dice them up and put them in a  Freezer type Zip Log bags......then I take as much as I need to put into soups and other dishes that call for bell pepper.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Got a pleasant surprise today. A little background.....
> 
> ...



There's nothing wrong with being proud of your kids and their good choices.  Kudos to your son.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex - Try putting a bunch of mothballs in a circle around the tree. You don't want to ruin the fruit, so make it at least 5 feet from the edge of the furthest out branch.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 13, 2014)

The snow should be here soon, it's in northwest Ohio now.


----------



## westwall (Nov 13, 2014)

Valerie said:


> typo in your title, fyi...  two Cs in cappuccino!




*Fixed it.*


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 13, 2014)

Sometimes we take what is handed us and make object lessons of them Wolf.  Lesson done.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sometimes we take what is handed us and make object lessons of them Wolf.  Lesson done.



Peace to you and have a beautiful day!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 13, 2014)

OK, It's only 20 here and I'm cold. brrrrrr

I always think I'm ready for Winter but I never am.


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


How well do they freeze?  We grew quite an abundance of jalapeno peppers this year and we canned a bunch.  But we still have quite a few more.  Do you think they could be frozen as well?


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

Good morning everyone. It is chilly outside today. We leave for the cabin in several hours and I hope to see my first flakes in the sky this weekend. I hope ya'll have a wonderful morning. Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Peppers do quite well frozen.  They are no longer useful in salads or any other recipe where you use fresh bell peppers, but any recipe that calls for peppers to be cooked, they are excellent.  The same with tomatoes.  With peppers, it might be a good idea to first spread them out on a cookie sheet and freeze them, that way each piece is frozen individually and then when put into a bag, you are able to take as much as you need, otherwise they may clump together.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Mertex - Try putting a bunch of mothballs in a circle around the tree. You don't want to ruin the fruit, so make it at least 5 feet from the edge of the furthest out branch.



I would, but we have outdoor cats and I wouldn't want them to end up eating them......  I think I'll just have to do a better job next year of attaching the net.  This year I figured they weren't smart enough to take it off and I didn't fasten the ends, just kinda hooked them to the branches.  Well, those critters are pretty smart!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Hoping everyone has one:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



We do the same with bell peppers and onions but have never tried it with hot peppers. 




Grandma said:


> Mertex - Try putting a bunch of mothballs in a circle around the tree. You don't want to ruin the fruit, so make it at least 5 feet from the edge of the furthest out branch.



Mothballs - argh. I am so allergic to them. But, I've never seen bird netting work. 

We had some bird netting rolled up in a big ball under our deck. Doing some cleaning out, we discovered the tail of a snake sticking out of the ball. We started cutting and clipping because the poor thing was really stuck. It was a huge black rat snake, known for being very bitey so I found his head and held onto it while we worked to cut him free. 

Then, we saw that there was another black rat snake stuck in there. We suspect they were in the mood for some snake loving and somehow got stuck in all that netting.

So, we kept cutting and clipping until we got the first one free, me holding tight to his head so we didn't get bitten. His skin just hung on him but the netting hadn't broken the skin so I didn't do any doctoring. Knowing he'd likely been stuck in there for quite a while, we put him in a bucket with about about an inch of water in it so he could rest, drink and get re-hydrated and then went back to cutting the second one free. 

When we got "her" free, we opened the bucket to put her in there as well and the first one, obviously feeling a bit better, came straight up out of the bucket, mouth wide open, ticked off and really wanting to bite. He missed and we put her in there with him. 

We left the two of them in the bucket for a while, then turned it on its side for them to leave when they wanted to. We came back later to an empty bucket but, very cool was that the next day, I happened to be leaning over the deck railing, just sort of looking and daydreaming and what do I spy but a big black rat snake down below. 

We've seen black rat snakes around the house since then and we like to think they were our rescues.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, It's only 20 here and I'm cold. brrrrrr
> 
> I always think I'm ready for Winter but I never am.



I really love where I live and would not want to live anyplace else but the cold weather always brings out the Desert Rat in me. 

The best thing about winter is the eagles are back on the lake. 

A week or so ago, I had the very lucky sighting of an adult eagle cruising past at eye level, with a huge fish in his talons. A few minutes later, I could hear eagle screams from very nearby so I wondered if they were squabbling over the catch. 

We have a huge eagle nest near our house where we always watch the new hatches grow and fledge. Last year, it fell from the tree. We've found two other nests though so will be watching to see who moves in. 

Also back are the pelicans. Every year, they arrive here, in the cold, stay a while and then leave. I was watching them this morning, all huddled together on a sand bar part way across the lake from us.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone. It is chilly outside today. We leave for the cabin in several hours and I hope to see my first flakes in the sky this weekend. I hope ya'll have a wonderful morning. Cheers!



If it snows here, I'd be more than happy to send it to you. 

J/K ... I like the snow. Just don't want to shovel it or drive on ice.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



 That would have freaked me out completely!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. It is chilly outside today. We leave for the cabin in several hours and I hope to see my first flakes in the sky this weekend. I hope ya'll have a wonderful morning. Cheers!
> ...




We're having a mini winter here in south Texas.  It went down to near freezing....fortunately I had all my plants inside already.  It is still cold, so I'm fixing to go get me some coffee and maybe some biscuits with sausage gravy over them...........will talk to you all later.  Have a great day!


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. It is chilly outside today. We leave for the cabin in several hours and I hope to see my first flakes in the sky this weekend. I hope ya'll have a wonderful morning. Cheers!
> ...



I am cool with the first several snow falls but once January rolls along I really start to think spring. Its a very brief love affair. lol


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

cold w/ expectations of rain here. Glad i went out to play around in the 60+ degree weather yesterday


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I knew, that we have some of those too..
I was just having some fun with you.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

mdk said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


the last time it snowed here was in the 1950's
however there are some week in fall /winter the temp drops to freezing ,kinda cool to see the morning sun making the frosted grass shine.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

we might even get a dusting of snow but no accumulation expected. That would be good for me & my motorbike if theres no accumulation


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Smarty pants. 




daws101 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Sounds like Tucson. They get "snow" but its hardly noticeable.  One year, it really snowed hard and people were pouring out to the desert to photograph it. Including me. I still have some really cool photos of snow on the cactus. 

But, I lived outside Tucson and it gets really cold on the desert floor. I mean, really cold. Maybe its because its unexpected and homes aren't built for it. There are still older adobe homes that have no heating or cooling and we put central air and heating into our place. 

I'm with mdk - my appreciation of snow and cold is a lot shorter than the season.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 13, 2014)

Suppose to snow here this weekend..time for bonfires...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

On another subject - I started the book, Cold Mountain last night. Its really excellent although, so far, it doesn't seem to really follow the movie. Or vice versa. 

One description was of a soldier forgetting to remove the ramrod from his rifle and actually firing it. The ramrod ended up in the chest of his enemy. 

Another book I read talked about how they could fire those rifles only about 14 times before they became too hot to hold.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> we might even get a dusting of snow but no accumulation expected. That would be good for me & my motorbike if theres no accumulation



I remember riding on icy highways and roads. Be careful. 



Moonglow said:


> Suppose to snow here this weekend..time for bonfires...



See my post above about indoor heating ............................................


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

I read that book many years ago.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...



You notice I said I held on to his head. I've been bitten by snakes while trying to save them. They're just not very appreciative.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I read that book many years ago.



What did you think of it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Also waiting on my kindle is the new Stephen King. I don't know why exactly but I bought Cold Mountain in an actual print book.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I read that book many years ago.
> ...


I liked it well enough. I also read, about that time, Michael Shaara's "Killer Angels". I highly recommend that book plus 1 or 2 others by him. Luddly Neddite


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


 if we want to be in the snow it's about a 20min drive  to the ski resort.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



That's the way it was in Tucson. The city sits in the middle of four mountain ranges and there's a ski area on Mt Lemmon in the Catalina Mountains.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > I am afraid I stopped painting about ten years ago. I just lost the spark. But I recently did a google search for an old friend who's name is Aidan Shingler and I found he has done amazing things. He has created sculptures in public places and written a book called 'one in a hundred' which is about his experiences as a schizophrenic, and how he uses them for inspiration. Do a search for him and you will see what I mean, there is a lot about him on the web.
> ...



I only met Aidan once at the royal college of art where he organized an exhibition of art for the mentally ill. I exhibited a painting, as I too have had schizophrenia for fifty years. I sold the painting for £350 and was quite pleased with that. I then corresponded with Aidan for a number of years before loosing touch. I did a search for him in the hope of finding him on twitter or facebook but he does not seem to have accounts with them. I wanted to compliment him on his book which is quite an achievement. He persevered with his art work, but I gave up.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'

My paintings US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The cactus now that flower has opened. I don't think it got above 30 today. I spent most of the day painting. Catsby - the real reason for a bed in the guest room. Look at those eyes. He's trouble in a fur coat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34017View attachment 34018
> ...



Cactus blooms are awesome.

Catsby looks like he needs something to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'
> 
> My paintings US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum





You should take up painting again, Dajjal, because you are really good in my opinion.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The cactus now that flower has opened. I don't think it got above 30 today. I spent most of the day painting. Catsby - the real reason for a bed in the guest room. Look at those eyes. He's trouble in a fur coat.
> ...


we've had many a cat at our house over the years .
there is no need to spend lots of money on toys for them ribbon ,paper bags and a laser pointer is all you need.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex - Try putting a bunch of mothballs in a circle around the tree. You don't want to ruin the fruit, so make it at least 5 feet from the edge of the furthest out branch.
> ...



Put the mothballs in plastic bottles and punch some holes in them. The smell gets out but the cats won't be able to eat them.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'
> ...



I was quite pleased to see my old paintings when I looked up the link to the thread I posted them on. But most of my efforts remain unfinished, and cluttering up my flat. I tend to think they are all third rate and what I was trying to do has been done far better by the likes of Burne Jones. So I don't need to add to the clutter in my flat with more unfinished works.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'
> 
> My paintings US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Very nice, Dajjal......you should give painting another try!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought this was funny....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Did you also remember to bring in your pants?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Every cat we've ever had is perfectly content with boxes, paper bags, or wrapping paper left over from X-mas. Much more so than any fancy cat toy. Cats can't resist chasing the red dot, LOL. It's great exercise for them and hilarious to watch.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yup, they love boxes and paper bags.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



Have you thought about trying to finish them instead? Or just painting over them with something else?


----------



## mdk (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I thought this was funny....



I miss having goats. They are a riot when they are kids. So vibrant and bouncy.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...




I think most of us that paint are too hard on ourselves.  I feel embarrassed when my husband points out that I'm a good artist.....when I tell him not to do that, he looks at me funny, like, "but you are!"........I have framed several, and they hang in my home, but there is only a couple that am I really pleased with.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yes.....I pulled them up.........

I also brought in my P L A N T S......


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

here's a cat story for you :
we found a stray black and white stray and named it Felix (found out later Felix is a guy's name he she ,well she was not.)
anyway she was a most secret cat spent most of her time under the bed or in the closet..
for dinner one night I baked a whole chicken, This is important because Felix was even for a cat, tiny and very light 6lbs maybe .
I had taken the bird out of the oven and was waiting for my wife to get home from work. when she did we got to talking like people do after a long day.
then crash!   
the unmistakable sound of a baking sheet hitting the floor.
to our total shock, this tiny quiet cat was carrying a chicken that weighed more then she did in her jaws trying to make a break for the closet.
she almost made it.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


frozen PANTS are hard to fold.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> here's a cat story for you :
> we found a stray black and white stray and named it Felix (found out later Felix is a guy's name he she ,well she was not.)
> anyway she was a most secret cat spent most of her time under the bed or in the closet..
> for dinner one night I baked a whole chicken, This is important because Felix was even for a cat, tiny and very light 6lbs maybe .
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



That explains why Mertex hangs them in her windows instead.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I'm usually pleased by my painting, until my wife comes by and tells me, "you left a holiday there, and over there and the brushes haven't been properly cleaned and when are you going to ...."


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> here's a cat story for you :
> we found a stray black and white stray and named it Felix (found out later Felix is a guy's name he she ,well she was not.)
> anyway she was a most secret cat spent most of her time under the bed or in the closet..
> for dinner one night I baked a whole chicken, This is important because Felix was even for a cat, tiny and very light 6lbs maybe .
> ...



Too funny!! We had a couple cats that knocked over a box of cereal all over the kitchen floor and were playing with it and it was like 2:00 in the morning and I could not figure out what the noise was all about. I went in there and they just froze and looked at me and went running. I wasn't even mad. I was laughing too hard. They were covered in Rice Krispees. LOL


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like I'll be wearing my Mad Bomber hat out tonight. Low-30's here now.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 13, 2014)

One of my cats, when a kitten straight from the Humane Society, took a large steak off the kitchen counter and was trying to be off with it....I picked the steak up and the kitten was hanging from the other end.....by god!  he wasn't gonna give that steak up for anything!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

We're going out to dinner tonight, to the Chart House (Landry's restaurant) in the Hemisfair Tower in San Antonio.  It's an annual thing that we do with these friends of ours....have been doing it for the past 4 years.

The food is excellent and the view is spectacular....it spins, slowly....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Wouldn't let me post this picture......with the other one...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We're going out to dinner tonight, to the Chart House (Landry's restaurant) in the Hemisfair Tower in San Antonio.  It's an annual thing that we do with these friends of ours....have been doing it for the past 4 years.
> 
> The food is excellent and the view is spectacular....it spins, slowly....




Mertex , that is an awesome pic!

I am *thrilled* to see that folks are starting to just come to the CC, grab a cup of Cappuccino and shoot the shit with other fine folks. I see that the number of regulars is growing and hope to see many, many guests in the coming weeks.

I am deep in a family issue right now, so I just can't respond to all postings, but in about 10 days, I should be back into a pretty normal rhythm.

I"m thinking about having an "invite your opposite" day here, meaning that everyone would specifically invite one or two members who are diametrically opposite to them to come over and just enjoy one's company.

What do you all think of this idea?


----------



## Grandma (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'
> 
> My paintings US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Those are great! I wish I were that talented.



daws101 said:


> we've had many a cat at our house over the years .
> there is no need to spend lots of money on toys for them ribbon ,paper bags and a laser pointer is all you need.



Our cat _loves_ those little plastic cap rings from milk containers. And bugs. She'll chirp at the bugs while she's killing them. She's more eco-friendly than bug spray. 



Statistikhengst said:


> I"m thinking about having an "invite your opposite" day here, meaning that everyone would specifically invite one or two members who are diametrically opposite to them to come over and just enjoy one's company.
> 
> What do you all think of this idea?



My "opposite" has his messages turned off.  I'll find someone _sort of_ opposite.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 13, 2014)

Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wouldn't let me post this picture......with the other one...


looks like more fun than a run 'o the mill restaurant. Something you will remember.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..



Here, if you like scones you'll love...






​


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'
> 
> My paintings US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



I just posted to that thread. 

Thanks very much for sharing these. You really are quite good and I do hope you decide to paint again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Bring in her WHAT?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I agree with you all. 

Catsby does need things to keep him out of trouble but nothing works. He's like a toddler/puppy. He chews plastic so we're constantly Catsby-proofing. He picks on his sister. She's older but she half his size and he drives her crazy. 

You could spend $50 on a toy for them but they'll always prefer the box it came in.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was funny....
> ...



I've known a few goats and yes - they're charming and at times, difficult. 

And so darn cute.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



That's true. We don't give ourselves permission to be artists rather than cameras. My work is ultra-realistic and I wish I could work looser. 

I also have my work hanging in our home and it drives me nuts. Its all I can do not to rip them out of their frames and "fix" this or that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> here's a cat story for you :
> we found a stray black and white stray and named it Felix (found out later Felix is a guy's name he she ,well she was not.)
> anyway she was a most secret cat spent most of her time under the bed or in the closet..
> for dinner one night I baked a whole chicken, This is important because Felix was even for a cat, tiny and very light 6lbs maybe .
> ...



Hey, she figured she caught it, she killed and it was hers!

When I was a kid, I had a cat who we would watch in her stealth mode. Just her tiny paw would come up from the chair, feel around until she found her prey and then ZOOM - she'd nab it and take off. We would actually give her food just so we could watch her do that. And she never figured out that it was a set-up. 

Or maybe she just let us think we were fooling her. Cats are like that. 

But, as an adult on my own, I had a cat who would stretch out on my table and watch me eat. He would never ever go near my food. Bless his heart - I just adored that cat. 

OTOH, I've adored all the cats who have shared my life.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And I'm sure you'll be telling us how you know that ...................



With photos.

In full color.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Wry Catcher said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



hmmmm 

That's bad. 

We need to paint for ourselves first and others last. 

Does it bother you?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > here's a cat story for you :
> ...



Yeah, that's the thing about cats.  

All those "shaming" photos of dogs. Cats don't even bother to pretend to be sorry.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wouldn't let me post this picture......with the other one...



ooooh ... Looks very nice, yummy. 

Hope you love it all.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..



Hey Bonita Louise

Belly up to the bar, pick your poison and dig in. 

That's my crude way of saying Welcome!

Do you make scones? I've never met a scone I liked. Too heavy. I'd love to find a recipe that made a lighter end result. Maybe that would be called a muffin?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..
> ...



Pogo 

You making these to go with our coffee tomorrow morning?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We're going out to dinner tonight, to the Chart House (Landry's restaurant) in the Hemisfair Tower in San Antonio.  It's an annual thing that we do with these friends of ours....have been doing it for the past 4 years.
> ...



You really are one of the most kind hearted posters here.

Yes, I would be willing to invite my opposite but dang! There are so many!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2014)

mac and cheese night with ham


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..



Hello Bonita Louise and welcome/Bienvenue/Herzlich Willkommen to the Cappucino Corral!

Here we shoot the shit with the best of them, so pick your shit and start to shoot!

But remember:

-no politics
-no religion
-no trolling

Have a good time!!

-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I miss having goats. They are a riot when they are kids. So vibrant and bouncy.



*I've known a few goats and yes - they're charming and at times, difficult. 
*
And so darn cute.[/QUOTE]


Errr, uhmmmmm....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Well, then, invite them all!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 13, 2014)

daws101 said:


> mac and cheese night with ham




I can do two of three!!!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link to my paintings, the one I sold at the royal college of art is called, 'the eclipse'
> ...



I'll have to post pictures of some of my paintings.  I can't seem to get a good picture....the one I took with the flash on had a reflection, then I turned the flash off and the picture seemed blurry.....I'll have to try again....maybe my phone camera will do a better job.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..



Hello and Welcome to USMB Bonita....and nice of you to drop in.  Hope you'll visit again, soon and we can get to know you better.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



My husband is naughty.....he got the cats a new scratching board and it came with a package of catnip.....he spread the catnip on the board and on their sleeping post....you should have seen Dolly.....she was rolling and flipping on it, I was afraid she was going to fall out of the top spot and land on one of my plants.  She was higher than a kite!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 13, 2014)

turning in for the night :eusa_yawn:


----------



## Mertex (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, our dinner was spectacular.  I would have taken a picture of my plate but my husband hates for me to bring my camera out when we are with friends, so I was nice and didn't.  I had the filet mignon with baked potato and sizzling mushrooms on the side.  I also had a glass of Rosa Regale, and their Kale and Butternut squash Salad with goat cheeze and candied walnuts.......for dessert I ordered a Souffle (vanilla) that was delicious....but it was so big I had to let everyone dig in.  I ended up bringing some of my steak, potato and mushrooms home.....yummmm, they'll be so good tomorrow for lunch.

Well, it's late and I'm going to bed....see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



On the advice of my lawyer I have decided that I will plead the 5th. 

Nah! 

What harm can one little picture do?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 14, 2014)

Woke up to a nice sunny day but its 36  Good thing I stocked-up on cold weather gear


----------



## mdk (Nov 14, 2014)

Good morning! It's terribly chilly here in the PA Highlands. We have a fire roaring and a giant pot of tea on the stove. I feel some board games and cocktails in my life around noon. Nothing like a weekend at the cabin. Cheers!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Okay ... 

@Luddly Opposites

You're all invited to coffee and scones here, any and all mornings!

Y'all come!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 14, 2014)

It's only 12 here right now. The average is usually 45. That does not bode well for what this winter is going to be like. 

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Many years ago, friends arrived with gifts, including one for the cats, which they hung on the tree. Then we all went out to dinner. 

The cats' gift contained catnip. When we got home, the tree was demolished and spread from one end of the house to the other. And the cats were exhausted and hungover.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



O
M
G

Wait till Mertex sees this.

Man oh man, Derideo_Te  - YOU are in BIG trouble.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 14, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Woke up to a nice sunny day but its 36  Good thing I stocked-up on cold weather gear



36?

That would feel like a heat wave here. 

Its so cold here the weather app on my phone has stopped working. 

Beautiful mist over the lake at dawn and the sky was streaked blue and pink. I saw a V of geese go over and the brave ducks have quacked across the lake a couple of times. I put out bird seed and the rascally Blue jays are out there squabbling over their favorites.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I wish my kitchen counter would look that neat...........


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning! It's terribly chilly here in the PA Highlands. We have a fire roaring and a giant pot of tea on the stove. I feel some board games and cocktails in my life around noon. Nothing like a weekend at the cabin. Cheers!



Can I come over?  I love fireplace fires, and board games......I can brew me own coffee......tea doesn't do much for me unless it is iced....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I'm not big on scones.....I'd rather have an English Muffin with butter and jelly.....and coffee....you gotta have coffee!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Would you say that catnip is Cat's idea of pot?


----------



## mdk (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning! It's terribly chilly here in the PA Highlands. We have a fire roaring and a giant pot of tea on the stove. I feel some board games and cocktails in my life around noon. Nothing like a weekend at the cabin. Cheers!
> ...



How fast can you make it to the Laurel Highlands? lol. To be fair, the tea had a hardy dash of Disaronno. I am on holiday so a little morning cocktail is a must. Cheers!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Excuse moi?

Who was it that demanded full color photos? 

Incitement and conspiracy makes you just as guilty as me! 

I hope you brought enough popcorn for the both of us!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Both of you - to the corner............didn't Stat mention in the rules no sassiness?


Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Both of you.....to the corner......didn't Stat mention in the rules "No Sassiness?"........


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




My private jet can be ready in minutes....is there a place near you it can land?  And, in that case, I'll take the tea.  What kind of board games?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Both of you.....to the corner......didn't Stat mention in the rules "No Sassiness?"........



Nope!

Sassiness is allowed! 

Looks like we got off scot-free, Luddly!



Sassiness Rules!!!


----------



## mdk (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It may be wiser to take a boat. Do have a yacht? You can sail up the Allegheny in style. lol

Our first game is going to be Settlers of Catan and Agricola. I brought a whole giant tub filled with games. I live for it. Yay!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm having a cappuccino as we speak 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..
> ...


Thanks for the welcome! No don't do a lot of baking anymore just bakery bought. These are small and really not to heavy..lighter in texture than old fashions. I never met a muffin i didn't like, get mine at Costco.
Gave up alcoholic beverages about 25 years ago but love virgin bloody mary's made with V8, black olives and celery.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Both of you.....to the corner......didn't Stat mention in the rules "No Sassiness?"........
> ...



Okay, maybe this time............


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



I like those too....., especially on a hot day when I've been working out.....with pepper sprinkled heavily on top!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



We're so dry here in Texas....no point in having a yacht.  I've never heard of that game....is it easy enough to learn?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 14, 2014)

Another windy day here making the wind chill in the low 30's


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

We are having a "New Hampshire in January" type of day here.........brrrrr.....already have a fire in the fireplace....now for some cocoa.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2014)

Here too -- teakettle's whistling on the wood stove, ready for tea or cocoa at a moment's notice 
Didn't even get above 30 today.  Now it's into the teens.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Here too -- teakettle's whistling on the wood stove, ready for tea or cocoa at a moment's notice
> Didn't even get above 30 today.  Now it's into the teens.



I hope Hobbes is inside where it's warm.....our silly Cali, who loves to go outside most days decided today was not a good one to go outside.....


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Just notice this thread after i posted in The Coffee Shop. Mocha Cappuccino and scones are my latest favorite afternoon pick me up, so maybe i'll double fist it today, lol. Hey there everyone..
> ...



Thank you!  ..I love kitties too!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Here too -- teakettle's whistling on the wood stove, ready for tea or cocoa at a moment's notice
> ...



Hobbes loves this weather.  He lounges by the wood stove for as long as it's cooking.  Not too keen on the outside world -- he goes out but doesn't stay real long.

Looking forward to Tuesday -- when the HIGH will be 23.  But do I get snow?  Hmph.  I get a warm front the next day that brings rain.  Phooey.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Nope. Sassiness is ok.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 14, 2014)

Where I am right now the weather has turned quite cold. Brrrrr....


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 14, 2014)

Pogo, put a nice* tall* cat scratching post indoors for Hobbes...

...like a seven footer...


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 14, 2014)

This thread rocks!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 15, 2014)

Wishing all a good Saturday.

-Stat


----------



## Truman123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Shenzhen Medley 

In the back of a taxi, the broad boulevards and thin alleys fly by the eye like matchsticks thrown at you. There is no history here. These forms are new. Everyone here is from somewhere not here, and they will let you know it. From London to Wuhan, everyone’s got a story.

On the left and in a flash, you can catch a small alley and it makes a mind reel. There is history, says the open eye. It is a new history with a known nexus, says the retinal nerve. The flow of it all reaches the brain of the unspoken and unknown and it is recorded for prosperity. It is a whisper in the wind. History is the wind which whips through the window, flags flying.

Two blocks on there is an argument. The cabbie has the window down and that’s how you catch it, but you won’t understand what’s being said for a hundred years. You get the tone, though. And you see what you see. A middle-aged couple, restaurant owners you assume, are nearly at blows, but the light changes. They’re married, right?

Next you focus on the lights running up the building in unison. And then you see the LED screens, on this building and that, offering ads. The ads are competing with each other and for your attention and both companies are state-owned. Why all the fuss?

A horn blares from the back and to the right and you realize one taxi driver is as crazy as the next. If you’ve been blessed or cursed to have lived here a while, you get used to all the things you’ve gotten used to. It was a hundred years ago that your blood quickened in a taxi, and that makes your blood race again.

The traffic lights show the red numbers counting down as you wait. It’s a strange moment of near-silence and non-movement. A driver on the right bites his nails and a passenger on your left litters as if no one could see. When the clock shows a red ten, the windows go back up. There is air-conditioning to be saved.

The light turns green but everyone holds for five more seconds as the intersection clears out. ‘Me first’ screams an entire nation of socialists, and it all makes a perfect kind of oxymoronic sense to the initiated. We speak from this side of the mouth when we talk of our gilded intentions, but rubber must meet the road out the other.

The wind picks back up but is now filled with an odor beyond the innocence of night and car fumes. Shades of the metallic play on your tongue and dance in your nostrils for twenty seconds. Then they get serious and attack your brain in overwhelming formation. There is a factory nearby and whatever is being burned includes metal. In your head, you should be able to see the bribe passing hands that allows this to continue. If not, you can read it about it tomorrow or next month, for eventually the weak are caught. But you know the guilty won’t really be expunged. The guilty are scabs, and are replaced by scars, and the scars never make the news.

When the air gets back to acceptable you see the sign to your house. It is blue with white, reflective characters, letters. The top is Chinese and the bottom is pinyin and English but none of that has mattered for a long time because you know both. For fun, you imagine a family member you haven’t seen in three years sitting beside you. You wax knowledgeable through the translation and the explanation thereof, even though you know it is a moment that will never come. You’ve known that since you lived here, but it’s always kept you going. It is a dance the mind does alone because it can. This is the Shenzhen medley, and it keeps one sane.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 15, 2014)

Ah, Saturdy. May head out to the foothills of the blueridge then back.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

Off to the Airport Advisory Committee organizational meeting.  I already had to threaten political consequences in order to get the document we are suppose to initially advise them on.  Sometimes it is hard to help people when they are afraid.

Hoping to convince them to change the pricing structure on fuel, so we can sell more and get more traffic at the airport.  For a little airport we are lucky to have a relatively new runway that can land corporate jets.  Hoping for some industrial development that likes the upgrades.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > typo in your title, fyi...  two Cs in cappuccino!
> ...


You must have some feline in you, cuz cats are like that too.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 15, 2014)

Morning Everyone,  Nice thread.  I've been reading the posts here from time to time and wanted to post so you show up under Watched Threads.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 15, 2014)

Good to see you here Sarah G. Have a good Saturday. 

- Stat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2014)

It is in the 30's today and I have a head and chest cold. I bent down to pick up a piece of paper that had fallen on the floor and I was out of breath!  I won't be going to my abs class at the gym today since I can barely breathe I am so clogged up. This is the weekend, you are not supposed to be sick in the weekend. Sheesh!!!

Made myself a cheese, onion and tomato omelette for breakfast with a cup of strong tea. I feel a little better but I think that a long soak in a steaming bathtub is in order later on. 

Hope y'all have a better Saturday than mine.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 15, 2014)

Morning All..(stretch and yawn). Hope you All have a lovely Saturday whatever it may bring. Shopping and some hobby sewing are my plans. Just finished organizing my sewing and craft room yesterday.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Both of you.....to the corner......didn't Stat mention in the rules "No Sassiness?"........
> ...



If you want to shut me up, just make a rule about no sass. 

I'd be mute.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo, put a nice* tall* cat scratching post indoors for Hobbes...
> 
> ...like a seven footer...



Actually 7' would be easy.  No prop needed, I'd just wedge a post between the floor and ceiling.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



How many beds ya got?

Can I bring my dog?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Bring them with you to the party at mdk 's cabin.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Hear that folks?

mdk should we bring our cats too? Or do you have some we can share?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today. 

Here it is - secret to the best soup, as well as the best spaghetti/tomato/pizza sauce on the planet: 

But first, where I learned it ... While living in Tucson, loved to go to an Italian, mostly pizza, place called Magpies. They were always voted "Best of Tucson". Every year, others would try for it but Magpies always won. 

One day, sitting out on their patio, gorging on their killer pizza, I asked what their secret was. Next thing I knew, the chef had pulled up a chair and was holding forth on his sauce secrets. After that, I changed the way I cook and it never fails. 

Ready? 

Basil. Gobs and gobs and gobs of basil. When you would normally put in, oh say, a teaspoon of basil, make it a quarter cup or more. My spaghetti sauce is almost black with basil and its to die for. 

Then, just slightly less oregano but gobs of garlic. 

He also said his secret is to always use dried basil but only fresh oregano and garlic. Rub the dried basil between your palms as you're adding it.  Saute it in water or olive oil with the onions, peppers before you add the other ingredients. And never let either soup or sauce boil.

That's it. 

People who watch me cook just shudder at how much dried basil I put in soup and tomato sauce. They're just sure it will be awful - until they taste it. 

Be brave. Give it a try. 

Leftover soup and fresh garlic bread for dinner tonight. Yummmm.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



While I am sure there are those who would want to shut you up I enjoy your sassiness.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> 
> Here it is - secret to the best soup, as well as the best spaghetti/tomato/pizza sauce on the planet:
> 
> ...



What time is dinner and I hope you made enough for the entire corral?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

The alternative to sassy would be bland.  Really, like that is even under consideration?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> ...



I don't think there's any such thing as _enough_. 

Hope y'all try my basil trick and tell what you think.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> ...



I was so lazy today....well sorta.....I was actually trying to really clean my kitchen, so I said, all we're having for lunch is plain hot dogs....mustard and relish  just like you get at the football game, since Mr. Mertex has a bunch of games he wants to watch today.  He thought they were very good....

Looks like Alabama is showing Mississippi State how it's done..........


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> ...



Yeah, how dare Luddly post that yummy post, tell us she is making minestrone and then just leaves us hanging.....for shame!  That soup would have been so much better than our plain hot dogs, but I just cleaned my glass-top stove and not about to cook anything on it for at least two days.  I just never see the top of that stove clean....anything I cook on it splatters and then I have to wipe the whole thing down and the stuff to make it shiny again!  

Tomorrow we've been invited to a luncheon....so I don't have to make lunch, and I'm opting for reheating some left over pizza from Friday for Sunday night.  You have to be creative to keep from having to cook so much.........


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The alternative to sassy would be bland.  Really, like that is even under consideration?



If you ask me, they were being more than sassy, but I couldn't think of the word.....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Okie Dokie.  I grew some basil over the summer.....like two huge plants, but only used a few leaves....I should have taken a bunch of the leaves and laid them out to dry, but I never have enough time to do everything I want to do.  I love basil in a sandwich instead of lettuce.  A ham and cheese sandwich with basil leaves and slices of bell pepper....really good. 

I will try using more basil....and you say dried basil is best?  I usually use a lot of oregano, but I'll try your idea.  I love to put red wine and a little brown sugar in my sauce....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I just never see the top of that stove clean....anything I cook on it splatters



I hope it doesn't get on your pants...er, kitchen drapes!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative to sassy would be bland.  Really, like that is even under consideration?
> ...



Honest, forthright, upstanding, friendly, fun loving, playful ring any bells?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I just never see the top of that stove clean....anything I cook on it splatters
> ...



They're called pantaletts..........  And, it will probably get into the ruffles.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

This got me laughing out loud, too!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Ornery.....that's the word....so glad you made me think of it.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> 
> Here it is - secret to the best soup, as well as the best spaghetti/tomato/pizza sauce on the planet:
> 
> ...


I'm with you, i put it in all my soups, sauces and on top of meat i roast. I grow it and dry it all summer long. Just put it on a tray in an out of the way place and it's dry in a couple of days. Store it in a jar with a tight lid or lock n lock container. 
I love minestrone..YUMMM!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> ...



I did that with some cherry tomatoes one year.......I planted more plants than I should have and ended up with gobs of them....too many to eat them all up.  So, I sliced them and put a whole bunch in the sun on a window screen  (left over when we had new screens put on our windows).  It didn't take long for them to dry, they shrunk, too, so even though there were many, they weren't a whole lot when they dried....I put them in jars with olive oil and they were so good in spaghetti sauce....I love minestrone, too.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'm not owned by any cats now, lol, but my daughters have some that have adopted me...


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

Evening folks! Last night at the cabin. Boo! I hope everyone is have a delightful evening!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonita Louise said:
> ...



Luddly is the "dog lady" (although she has cats, too) ......I'm the cat lady.....we used to have dogs, too, until they got too hard to deal with.  The cats, they're easy, as long as they have food and water and a place to sleep they're happy.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 15, 2014)

mdk said:


> Evening folks! Last night at the cabin. Boo! I hope everyone is have a delightful evening!



Hope you had fun.  All I did was "work" today.  I'm trying to "deep" clean my house, but I don't ever quite finish....I'll have to pick up where I left off.   But in a little while I'm going downstairs to watch "48 Hours"......don't know if there is anything else good to watch on TV tonight, so I may come back up to chat or play some computer games.....

We're having an early winter....it usually doesn't get this cold this soon, but it's been in the 30's all week........argh..........


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Evening folks! Last night at the cabin. Boo! I hope everyone is have a delightful evening!
> ...



Thanks my dear! I am having a blast. It's a more chill evening considering we played games and drank the house down last evening. 

I had my deep fall cleaning two weeks ago. It's such tedious work but I am way too cheap to hire a maid or a service. 

It is cold but slightly warmer up here today. My morning run wasn't as bitter as it was yesterday. I felt like my nose was going snap off. lol


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 15, 2014)

It's ridiculously cold for this time of year. Seriously in the 20's but overnight lows's are going to get around 7 or so the next 2 nights. This does not bode well for winter here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 15, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> The alternative to sassy would be bland.  Really, like that is even under consideration?


It's not.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 15, 2014)

howdy all!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 15, 2014)

Evening Dot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I ain't no lady. I do like dogs but I'm mostly a cat person. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatal


----------



## Pogo (Nov 15, 2014)

Sooooo ... anybody have any experience dealing with Federal Express  -- after they've lied about delivering a package?  I stand to lose a tidy sum and I think they owe me.  

So far I'm getting the runaround, which is what corporate entites do when they're trying to burn time so they can later say "duh, you should have done X, Y and Z the same day"...


----------



## mdk (Nov 15, 2014)

I must got my lunch feed to me in the shuffle board tourney. Hells bells! Maybe a shot will soften the blow of defeat. Cheers!


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh! So this is the new hangout joint? Nice place, Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks, Gracie , it's a fun place and people are starting to come over and just have fun. And that's exactly what it's there for. Strict prohibition of politics, religion and trolling here. I even installed the Q36 Immodium Space Modulator to zap any hit-and-runs...  

And I see that CHEERS! has started to pick up again, too!!

Unfortunately, because of family affairs, I've not been on very much at all, but in about at week, my activity in USMB will pick-up some again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sooooo ... anybody have any experience dealing with Federal Express  -- after they've lied about delivering a package?  I stand to lose a tidy sum and I think they owe me.
> 
> So far I'm getting the runaround, which is what corporate entites do when they're trying to burn time so they can later say "duh, you should have done X, Y and Z the same day"...




Oy, gewalt!! Was there a tracking number that you can point to?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> 
> Here it is - secret to the best soup, as well as the best spaghetti/tomato/pizza sauce on the planet:
> 
> ...




And you didn't even tell me when to come over for that minestrone soup.... I now haz the sadz....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

mdk said:


> Evening folks! Last night at the cabin. Boo! I hope everyone is have a delightful evening!



Well, as long as BOTH of you enjoy that last night at the cabin, I would say that it's worth it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's ridiculously cold for this time of year. Seriously in the 20's but overnight lows's are going to get around 7 or so the next 2 nights. This does not bode well for winter here.



Just wanted to let you know that everytime I see your sig-file, I get a smile on my face.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 16, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > It's ridiculously cold for this time of year. Seriously in the 20's but overnight lows's are going to get around 7 or so the next 2 nights. This does not bode well for winter here.
> ...



That's what it's there for and glad to hear it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 16, 2014)

OK, But 10 degrees is ridiculous for this time of year. It's like someone flipped a switch and here's winter. It light of that my daughter wants to watch the movie Frozen today for at least the 5th or 6th time and I'm going to snuggle on the couch with her and watch it again. Mommy/daughter time. Have a good day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sooooo ... anybody have any experience dealing with Federal Express  -- after they've lied about delivering a package?  I stand to lose a tidy sum and I think they owe me.
> 
> So far I'm getting the runaround, which is what corporate entites do when they're trying to burn time so they can later say "duh, you should have done X, Y and Z the same day"...



Get on the phone to customer service and demand to speak to a supervisor and have them explain exactly what went wrong and what your options are to remedy the situation. Oh, and record the conversation so that you can use that as evidence when you make your claim against them.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 16, 2014)

Good morning everyone.

Pogo, have you checked the FedEx tracker to see where the package was at any given time and whether it was marked as delivered?  Computers track the drivers consistently and that is where  they'll look when you contact them.  A family member is a UPS exec and she always said they leave nothing to chance.  

That isn't saying a mistake wasn't made or the package wasn't stolen but check the route of the package before you call them.

Have a good day, guys.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 16, 2014)

trust everyone had a good weekend, even our friends in Hawaii & Florida who didn't have to start fires to stay warm


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Pogo, have you checked the FedEx tracker to see where the package was at any given time and whether it was marked as delivered?  Computers track the drivers consistently and that is where  they'll look when you contact them.  A family member is a UPS exec and she always said they leave nothing to chance.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have the whole path.  It all makes sense except that no one came here to deliver anything.  They say the driver notes he left the box "on a truck" which is interesting since I don't own a truck, nor is there one on the property.  I told 'em that twice.  And I'm absolutely sure nobody came here because I was home at the time claimed, outside checking for my mail.  He would have had to literally drive right through me.

Seems to me this is why you get a signature on delivery, which couriers seem to have abandoned.  UPS gets here but they don't ask for a sig.  Maybe they should be taking pictures of their deliveries... this take-our-word-for-it crapola doesn't seem like a solid plan...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone.
> ...


Yeah, they never ask for signatures from me anymore either.  It seems like they left it somewhere else then.  Good luck.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone.
> ...



Fedex doesn't have your signature on file therefore they are liable. Assuming that you paid for this item via credit card I recommend that you contact the seller and tell them that you are going to challenge the charge against your card since the item was never delivered. Let the seller fight it out with Fedex since they contracted with them for the delivery. That is in on them, not you, to sort out.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sooooo ... anybody have any experience dealing with Federal Express  -- after they've lied about delivering a package?  I stand to lose a tidy sum and I think they owe me.
> 
> So far I'm getting the runaround, which is what corporate entites do when they're trying to burn time so they can later say "duh, you should have done X, Y and Z the same day"...



I don't remember ever having a problem with Fed Ex......but, I haven't used them much, but I did have a problem with UPS.  I mailed a heavy ceiling pot hanger to my son in Dallas, and because he was at work and no one was home they left a note to pick it up....well, he didn't pick it up right away, so UPS sent it back to me....WTH!  So I paid umpteen dollars (it was a heavy Calphalon one) to send the darn thing on a sightseeing roundtrip.  I usually just use the post office and go First Class if I want it there sooner than their other options.  The post office has an overnight delivery, too.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh! So this is the new hangout joint? Nice place, Stat.




Hey Gracie....good to see you here...hope your dog is doing okay, remember reading that he was having some problem.  Poor baby...... he needs to get well!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 16, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



That wolf reminds me of a dog (Siberian Husky) we used to have by the name of Argus.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sooooo ... anybody have any experience dealing with Federal Express  -- after they've lied about delivering a package?  I stand to lose a tidy sum and I think they owe me.
> ...



Yeah, lesson learned -- from now on I'm inquiring on every vendor who their courier is, and if they say FedEx I'll say find an alternative or I'll take my bidness elsewhere.  Never had a problem with the post office.


----------



## Disir (Nov 16, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



That's what I do. If it isn't through the USPS then I am not ordering anything.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

We are all prepared for the vet tomorrow and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> We are all prepared for the vet tomorrow and thanks for the welcome.




I hope all works out with the vet appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Me too, Stat. Meanwhile..how are you and Little Statalina handling Klia's passing? I know it never eases up, but at least you get number as the days,weeks, years pass.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Me too, Stat. Meanwhile..how are you and Little Statalina handling Klia's passing? I know it never eases up, but at least you get number as the days,weeks, years pass.




It has been tough and right now, other factors, equally tough, are also in play. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

I hope things get better. I really do.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

That's very kind of you.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

No. Just being human. Or trying to be. 

I think of you often. I might not show it or post about it, but I do. Koosh, too. And pixie. And a few others who have lost a furkid. Anyone that says "its just a dog/cat" never experienced love from one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

I look out the window. It is snowing. Ugh.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Go to africa. Live cam. Hippo just showed up in djuma waterhole. It is almost dawn there.
National Geographic Wild Safari Live


----------



## Gracie (Nov 16, 2014)

Or here:

Africam A LIVE 24x7 Interactive African Wildlife Safari Africam


----------



## mdk (Nov 16, 2014)

Good evening folks! I hope everyone is having a great Sunday. I was a lazy bag of bones all day. The cabin weekend was a blast but I am wiped.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

I just checked out the djuma waterhole. The streaming is very sloooooowwwwwww..... but it is nice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 16, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good evening folks! I hope everyone is having a great Sunday. I was a lazy bag of bones all day. The cabin weekend was a blast but I am wiped.




I bet you are. Good man, good man!!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 16, 2014)

Sigh...


Hobbes.

Tree.

Number six.
In the 37 degree rain.



Just figured out where he is, right in back of the house this time, yet he said nothing until now.

We're making progress.  He's only got 487 trees left to explore.
Dealing with it in the morning.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I made my Wrold Famous Atomic Minestrone soup yesterday and fresh bread today.
> ...



B-b-b-u-t

I told you how to make the best minestrone soup and tomato sauce ever. 

That should gives you a


----------



## mdk (Nov 17, 2014)

Morning ya'll. I hope the day finds everyone well. It will be an even better day if the Steelers win tonight. Cheers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Eèet duz,  eeeeet duz! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 17, 2014)

Bit of snow here this morning, then ice, now rain. Not a good day for driving.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2014)

top 'o the mornin' to all the CC denizens


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 17, 2014)

Disir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



FWIW, the only negative feedback I have selling on either Ebay or Amazon was a package that USPS showed was delivered but that the buyer said he didn't get.

So, the question is, was USPS ar fault? Was the pkge stolen? Did the buyer lie in hopes of getting a refund?

I don't know but I did not issue a refund. The negative feedback stayed for a year and just now cycled off.

Sorry for your hassles Pogo ... Have you checked with the cat about what he saw from on high?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning, we got quite a bit of snow overnight.  Maybe 3-4 inches.  I have a doctor's appt. so we'll see how the streets are but it looks so pretty right now.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good morning, we got quite a bit of snow overnight.  Maybe 3-4 inches.  I have a doctor's appt. so we'll see how the streets are but it looks so pretty right now.



Hi Sarah - same here. Cold and snowed heavily yesterday. Street in front of the house looks clear. Beautiful but happily, I don't have to go out in it until tomorrow. 

Hope your streets are clear too. B-r-r-r-r .... Stay warm.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 17, 2014)

batten down the lawn furniture and garden gnomes the Santa Ana's are back !


----------



## Mertex (Nov 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> We are all prepared for the vet tomorrow and thanks for the welcome.




I'm sure that all will go well, Gracie.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, we got quite a bit of snow overnight.  Maybe 3-4 inches.  I have a doctor's appt. so we'll see how the streets are but it looks so pretty right now.
> ...




We're having cold weather here....unusually cold for this time of year....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I look out the window. It is snowing. Ugh.




Well, snow used to bring a smile to my face....probably would if we were to get some here....all we get is "cold" - not even rain....Bah!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's something to cheer up all you "snowed" people.  Oh uh, that didn't sound right.  To you all "enjoying snow" people......that's better.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 17, 2014)

We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents. 
Do the math. Sure it tastes like crap but geez Louise I ain't going that K cup route again.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents.
> Do the math. Sure it tastes like crap but geez Louise I ain't going that K cup route again.


Imo, Maxwell House is much better than Folger's.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I heard every state but Florida is colder than normal right now.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents.
> Do the math. Sure it tastes like crap but geez Louise I ain't going that K cup route again.



You can purchase a stainless steel refillable K-cup. Mrs Te fills it up with her favorite brew from Dunkin Donuts. Much cheaper than the disposable k-cups.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents.
> Do the math. Sure it tastes like crap but geez Louise I ain't going that K cup route again.


Hey H., glad you are here. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents.
> ...


I like Yuban


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents.
> ...


I've been wanting to try Dunkin Donuts coffee.  Maybe I'll pick some up this week.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 17, 2014)

Last night my daughter comes into the room and usually if she does wake up, she'll just crawl in be with us but this time she was at the side of my bed tapping me on the shoulders and whispering mommy over and over and for whatever reason, I freaked. I don't know if I was having a bad dream or what but I screamed and scared the crap out of her and my husband. She was bawling and it took a long time to calm her down. I felt terrible. I went out in the living room with her and held her until she feel asleep, then tucked her back into bed. I have no idea what the heck freaked me out like that but it took forever to get back to sleep. 

So I'm tired today, it's super gloomy out and really cold. 

Otherwise, happy Monday all.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Last night my daughter comes into the room and usually if she does wake up, she'll just crawl in be with us but this time she was at the side of my bed tapping me on the shoulders and whispering mommy over and over and for whatever reason, I freaked. I don't know if I was having a bad dream or what but I screamed and scared the crap out of her and my husband. She was bawling and it took a long time to calm her down. I felt terrible. I went out in the living room with her and held her until she feel asleep, then tucked her back into bed. I have no idea what the heck freaked me out like that but it took forever to get back to sleep.
> 
> So I'm tired today, it's super gloomy out and really cold.
> 
> Otherwise, happy Monday all.



Bet she never does that again!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2014)

thought I had caught a cold but turns out I was mistaken thangod. Just ate some take out food and it upset my stomach.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 17, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night my daughter comes into the room and usually if she does wake up, she'll just crawl in be with us but this time she was at the side of my bed tapping me on the shoulders and whispering mommy over and over and for whatever reason, I freaked. I don't know if I was having a bad dream or what but I screamed and scared the crap out of her and my husband. She was bawling and it took a long time to calm her down. I felt terrible. I went out in the living room with her and held her until she feel asleep, then tucked her back into bed. I have no idea what the heck freaked me out like that but it took forever to get back to sleep.
> ...



I told her just to crawl in bed with us and not sneak up on me like that next time. The problem is we usually have a cat and one or two dogs up there too so if she does that, it's really crowded!! LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Last night my daughter comes into the room and usually if she does wake up, she'll just crawl in be with us but this time she was at the side of my bed tapping me on the shoulders and whispering mommy over and over and for whatever reason, I freaked. I don't know if I was having a bad dream or what but I screamed and scared the crap out of her and my husband. She was bawling and it took a long time to calm her down. I felt terrible. I went out in the living room with her and held her until she feel asleep, then tucked her back into bed. I have no idea what the heck freaked me out like that but it took forever to get back to sleep.
> 
> So I'm tired today, it's super gloomy out and really cold.
> 
> Otherwise, happy Monday all.



We are all human.  It can happen.  I bet your daughter will be more aware when she taps you on the shoulder in the middle of the night from now on.... and kids are very resilient.  I bet your daughter is just a total sweetie, like my little one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Today has been an absolute hell day, with personal issues going on. Saturday was the worst, but today comes a close second, the aftermath, so to speak.

I'll be at CHEERS! later for a double or a triple or a quadruple something...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> thought I had caught a cold but turns out I was mistaken thangod. Just ate some take out food and it upset my stomach.




Mi sh'berach.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



family love!!!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



What a great idea.  "Hobbes, as long as you're out there keep an eye out for a FedEx truck.  Big white thing".

The epilogue is that one of my neighbors came by today and had the package.  They left it in his pickup truck and fortunately somebody saw it before it rained so it didn't get soaked.  But what an idiot -- the neighbor could have easily jumped in to go to town, maybe with the tailgate down not expecting anything to be in the bed, and that would have been the end of that.  The guy's address number isn't even remotely close to my number.  UPS comes up my driveway and walks to my door.  So does the mailman if it's large.  This guy leaves it in a neighbor's pickup truck and calls it "delivered".  I guess I have to specify "deliver _to me_".

It's a glaring flaw in the system though when nobody has proof of anything.  They don't have proof they left it anywhere -- they just say so.  And I can't prove a negative.  To the seller's credit they did say they had more of that microphone and indicated they would send another if this one wasn't found.

Hobbes is still up there, watching I guess for the next delivery.  I've been out there all afternoon throwing tennis balls and sticks at him to try to knock him out.  He sat through a cold rain last night and tonight it's going down to 14.  He won't move.  I'm getting to hate this routine...


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 17, 2014)

going out to get a latte


----------



## Pogo (Nov 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



---- aaaand he's back. 

His shortest Tarzan adventure yet -- one night.  He just popped up at the kitchen window going "yo, this joint open or what?"  After trying to scare him down by yelling at him, squirting water, running a chainsaw and a barrage of projectiles, I think it was the onerous howling wind that gave him incentive.  We get serious, serious winds here in the winter.

Just in time -- now to build the fire and get all toasty while the wind chill dips to the singular digits...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Quite the adventurer he is....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander (Nov 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > typo in your title, fyi...  two Cs in cappuccino!
> ...



That's why you had it the thread title changed....to be different!! 

There's no delusion like self delusion!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 17, 2014)

Zander said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Actually,  I did not alter the thread title.  I really did only want one c. Looks like a mod altered the title.  That's the first issue. 

The second issue is that you are very welcome to be here,  but trolling or attacking is not.  Just to be very clear. 

Thanks. 

Stat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...






Statistikhengst said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



No worries Stat. I am not trolling. I just though it was funny.

But If you really didn't ask the thread to be changed you'd better report that to the forum moderators.  I find it odd that you haven't done so already?  Especially in light of your stellar reputation as one who does not hesitate in reporting and pointing out all violations of rules, no matter how minor.  In fact you cite so many rules and regulations, you're kinda like a mini-mod of sorts! 

Anyway, you really should force them to change it back to the quirky, different, albeit misspelled, version. Especially now that you've twice confirmed that was your intent.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 18, 2014)

I thought I'd sleep in this morning but n-o-o-o-o ... 6am and Catsby is scratching at the bedroom door like a dog. He's bored and wants some attention.. Nothing else to do but get up and open the door. Then he starts a battle with Brodie in the middle of the bed and they take off, running the through the house. I hear a crash. Oh great. But, whatever it is - I'll clean it up later and snuggle back down under the covers.

Next thing I hear is Czar's woofing from the other end of the house to go out the kitchen door. He could go out the bedroom door but he doesn't like that. Oh n-o-o-o-o - He's just got to out that door. And I gotta pee anyway. What the hell, I'm awake now.

So, I start the coffee and then Catsby is scratching at the sliding glass door to go out on the screened in porch.  3 seconds later and he's frantically scratching to come back in  (_WHAT? Are you crazy? Its cold out here, I'm a cat. Cats hate the cold, LET ME IN LET ME IN!!!)_ Czar was out a little longer before deciding he just had to come back in.

They will all go back to bed now and then sleep much of the day. Its like living with toddlers except I can't park them in front of cartoons or Sesame Street and go back to bed. There's something seriously wrong with this arrangement.

12 degrees and my phone app says it feels like 2 degrees.

Even though the bedroom was too warm, the house is cold. The older part of the house isn't as tight as the newer part. We have the vents closed in the bedroom and turn the heat down to 67 but it stays very warm in the bedroom. Tonight, I'll try turning it down lower - love a cool bedroom.

COFFEEEEE.

I WANT COFFEE!!

Good Frikken Morning to y'all.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I thought I'd sleep in this morning but n-o-o-o-o ... 6am and Catsby is scratching at the bedroom door like a dog. Nothing else to do but get up and open the door. Then he starts a battle with Brodie in the middle of the bed.
> 
> Next thing I hear is Czar's woofing from the other end of the house to go out the kitchen door. He could go out the bedroom door but he doesn't like that. And I gotta pee anyway. What the hell, I'm awake now.
> 
> ...


Mornin Luddy.  It is effing freezing here today too.  10 degrees.  I got up, turned up the heat and made coffee.  It's not getting much warmer here today.  Tomorrow, a balmy 34 degrees.

Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Hey Zander.  Haven't seen you in awhile.    We know you're not trolling, stop by sometime again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 18, 2014)

G'Mornin Sarah ... s'posed to get all the way up to 32 (and feel like 24) by the time I have to go in to town to see my dental surgeon later. I probably shouldn't even look at the "feels like" and I don't want to hear another report about the Polar Vortex.

I'm on my second cup now and have some good music on. The house has warmed up, the critters have breakfasted and I'm considering a banana.

Catsby is back out on the porch but probably not for long. He really loves it out there but I hate opening and closing the door every five minutes.

Hello to Zander and Yurt and welcome. Have a cuppa and join the conversation.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 18, 2014)

Mornin Stat. Cold here but the sun is out.  Better than gray w/ rain


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> Hobbes.
> ...



I think Hobbes may be part monkey.....why he likes trees so much....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mornin Stat. Cold here but the sun is out.  Better than gray w/ rain


Sun is out here too but it's still 12 degrees.  I have to go out but I'm askeered.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 18, 2014)

*Just a reminder guys - CC operates in the Lounge under Lounge rules, so play nice or you'll find a cup of hot coffee dumped in your lap.  As an fyi, with those rules in mind, the OP has been edited to remove references to the CS.  No flaming, no putting down etc.

Thanks and pass the cream please *


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> G'Mornin Sarah ... s'posed to get all the way up to 32 (and feel like 24) by the time I have to go in to town to see my dental surgeon later. I probably shouldn't even look at the "feels like" and I don't want to hear another report about the Polar Vortex.
> 
> I'm on my second cup now and have some good music on. The house has warmed up, the critters have breakfasted and I'm considering a banana.
> 
> ...




Egads..........it dropped down to below 27 degrees last night.  I had already covered some of my plants that are not the hardy type.....but it is way too early for those kind of temperatures....I can just imagine what February is going to be like!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



*As you wish *


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 18, 2014)

hey Coyote. Nice avie!!! Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hey Coyote. Nice avie!!! Haven't seen that one before.



Thank you 

I'm still in mourning for my animated popcorn eating critters but..this'll do


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 18, 2014)

Check out this icicle on the porch screen. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> We have one of those Keurig single-brew machines. Mrs. H. likes the little "K" cups, and they do make for a superior brew. But even if you buy an 80-count box at say Sam's Club they still come out to 50 cents a pop. I bought a big tub of Folger's dark brew that was on sale and figured the per-cup price at around 5 cents.
> Do the math. Sure it tastes like crap but geez Louise I ain't going that K cup route again.



I'm glad you like the Keurig coffee....I bought one for us, but couldn't ever get used to the taste, although Mr Mertex loves it.  So, I hauled out our old coffee maker.  We have both in the Kitchen now.  I buy the K cups to have on hand for when we are in a hurry (the only time I will drink it) or when we have company, they are expensive, even in the Commissary.  We use the little gadget that lets you put in your own coffee for our own use....well, for Mr Mertex's use....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



That's the kind we use.  We like Cracker Barrel's coffee....and Gevalia, too.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 18, 2014)

theres a place closer to the city that serves Illy coffee illy coffee a blend of nine of the world rsquo s finest Arabica beans


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 18, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > hey Coyote. Nice avie!!! Haven't seen that one before.
> ...



Did you take that photo at what we laughingly call our compost heap? 

Its really a feeding station for the raccoons and foxes. 

I'm sure Czar smells them and objects to their visits. He makes his feelings known about it by peeing off the edge of the deck onto where he knows the critters were last night and every night. 

I don't agree with feeding wildlife but we do want to compost ... 

And yeah, that's a very cute avie.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Last night my daughter comes into the room and usually if she does wake up, she'll just crawl in be with us but this time she was at the side of my bed tapping me on the shoulders and whispering mommy over and over and for whatever reason, I freaked. I don't know if I was having a bad dream or what but I screamed and scared the crap out of her and my husband. She was bawling and it took a long time to calm her down. I felt terrible. I went out in the living room with her and held her until she feel asleep, then tucked her back into bed. I have no idea what the heck freaked me out like that but it took forever to get back to sleep.
> 
> So I'm tired today, it's super gloomy out and really cold.
> 
> Otherwise, happy Monday all.




Awww, poor baby....you scared her!  You probably were having a bad dream.  Good thing about kids, they don't hold on to stuff....she probably doesn't remember it anymore.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Check out this icicle on the porch screen. View attachment 34146
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Neato!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I want to try Gevalia too.  I almost got it once but it's expensive and I wasn't sure I'd like it.


----------



## mdk (Nov 18, 2014)

Good morning ya'll! It is another cold day here but I am warmer after the Steelers' close win last night. lol. Cheers!


----------



## Coyote (Nov 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



No, it was just a photo I found - but we do have racoons around, rummaging under the bird feeders at night


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Last night my daughter comes into the room and usually if she does wake up, she'll just crawl in be with us but this time she was at the side of my bed tapping me on the shoulders and whispering mommy over and over and for whatever reason, I freaked. I don't know if I was having a bad dream or what but I screamed and scared the crap out of her and my husband. She was bawling and it took a long time to calm her down. I felt terrible. I went out in the living room with her and held her until she feel asleep, then tucked her back into bed. I have no idea what the heck freaked me out like that but it took forever to get back to sleep.
> 
> So I'm tired today, it's super gloomy out and really cold.
> 
> Otherwise, happy Monday all.


I wanted to respond to this one too.  I made a little boy cry once, he was trying to show me this big bug he had in a jar but he wanted me to hold the bug.  He was getting it out and walking over to me and I sort of stifled a scream and ran a little.  It scared him and he just burst out crying.  

I told him how sorry I was and I'm afraid of bugs but he was still upset.    I felt terrible, just awful.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Just remember, each time he goes up a tree and comes down or is brought down, he is learning more skills on climbing/descending.  Eventually it will be a piece of cake for him to go up a tree and come down and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> hey Coyote. Nice avie!!! Haven't seen that one before.




Yeah, except it reminds me of the family that came and ate every single persimmon on my tree......so they like pizza too?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



We buy it at the commissary, and it's only a couple of bucks more than Folgers/Maxwell House.  I like trying out different brands.  We ordered some from the internet that we had at a Mexican chain restaurant in San Antonio called "Las Palapas" - the waitress told us it was Douwe Egberts....really good but could only find it on the internet.  A tad more expensive, but it's nice for when you have company or if you just want to indulge.

Douwe Egberts Coffee


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Time for my coffee....will be back later.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 18, 2014)

OK, It's freaking 13 degrees outside.

Otherwise, I slept better last night then the night before and my daughter didn't wake me up this time.

Now, for some caffeine and getting some work done instead of posting here, LOL.

Have a good one all!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 18, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We have to bring our feeders in evvery night. 

One night last summer, we watched a juvie raccoon hanging off the hummingbird feeder, sugary nectar running down his body. I imagine he had a fun bath later. 




Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > hey Coyote. Nice avie!!! Haven't seen that one before.
> ...



I don't think there's anything they don't like. 

And, like Coyote said, they get the spilled bird seed. We try not to encourage them but its fun watching them working to scoop up loose seed in those little hands. 

What I really love is getting a glimpse of our foxes. We have a Great blue heron (Gilbert) who jealously guards our boat dock. The foxes like to lay in the sun on the dock and we can hear Gilbert (or maybe Sullivan) squawking at them. We've seen tracks in the snow that made us think they might have had a little set to over who owns the dock and it sure as heck isn't us!


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Speaking of coffee...did ya see the new Kim Kardashian Coffee maker?


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 18, 2014)

just got back from the CS IRL  Walked and it was @ 20 degrees because of the 20 MPH windchill.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Mornin Stat. Cold here but the sun is out.  Better than gray w/ rain


Morning,  Dot. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 18, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...


Thanks. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 18, 2014)

Hope all is well on the homefront Stat & thanks for your Hebrew(?) prayer the other day when I was under the weather.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> just got back from the CS IRL  Walked and it was @ 20 degrees because of the 20 MPH windchill.


I just went out and did my errand.  Same conditions here.  Omg, That wind stings your face..


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> Speaking of coffee...did ya see the new Kim Kardashian Coffee maker?



I didn't know it was a coffee maker.   I saw at a glance where they were showing her naked butt, but I hadn't been watching long enough to know what they were talking about.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > just got back from the CS IRL  Walked and it was @ 20 degrees because of the 20 MPH windchill.
> ...




I'm not trying to rub it in, but our temperatures are actually going up. It was below freezing this morning, and already the temp has gone up to the 40's, supposed to be 50 degrees by 3:00 pm......enough of this cold weather!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> Speaking of coffee...did ya see the new Kim Kardashian Coffee maker?




This is the picture I saw.....






Damn, she has a big butt.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


Great.  I really don't like it that warm in the winter but the 30s are ok for now.  We talk about that cold because it is so big and kind of scary.  I dress warm to go out but I love coming back home when it's like this.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Here in Texas, we get a few really cold days followed by warmer days, and that's the way it goes all winter....never for too long.  I remember when we lived in NH, it was cold every day, below freezing, for months....the sun would be out, but it was still freezing...and then you might get a couple of warm days in the summer...the complete opposite of what it is here.  Being in bed in the winter is the best part.....getting up the worst.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of coffee...did ya see the new Kim Kardashian Coffee maker?
> ...


Most of the family does have huge butts.  They're pretty good at keeping their weight down but if they ever let go those asses will overtake everything.  She also has huge boobs.  Anatomical freak.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

She's pretty.....and most of them are very attractive, but I still can't figure out what their talent is....I must have missed something along the way.


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of coffee...did ya see the new Kim Kardashian Coffee maker?
> ...



Not nearly as big as her ego....... 

Anyway- watch the video- it's hilarious!


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Their talent is self promotion....basically attention whoring on a grand scale!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> She's pretty.....and most of them are very attractive, but I still can't figure out what their talent is....I must have missed something along the way.


Their best asset is their mom, she manages them.  They do appearances, guest host spots on shows like the old Chelsea Lately and they have the reality show.  All of them are in it, even the babies.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I did....I would have a hard time drinking coffee coming out of that coffee maker.........


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > She's pretty.....and most of them are very attractive, but I still can't figure out what their talent is....I must have missed something along the way.
> ...



I've never watched their show and whenever one of them shows up on TV I change the channel or leave the room.   

My wife made me watch the coffee maker video......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > She's pretty.....and most of them are very attractive, but I still can't figure out what their talent is....I must have missed something along the way.
> ...



I remember their father during the OJ trial, but have never kept up with the rest of them....just little snippets here and there.  I've seen Kim  guest appear in some TV programs, doesn't seem to be very good at acting, though.


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> She's pretty.....and most of them are very attractive, but I still can't figure out what their talent is....I must have missed something along the way.



I don't think she's pretty at all. She's very masculine and swarthy looking. She probably has to shave her mustache (and back) on a daily basis...

I do know she's almost always wearing a butt-load of makeup- and when I say Butt-Load, I mean a Kim Kardashian sized BUTT-LOAD of make-up!! Here's a pic of her sans the fake-up....







Gross!!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Me neither....none of those shows (Wives of Beverly Hills/Wives of Orange County/Wives in Atlanta) interest me in the least.  (I don't even know the exact name of the shows.)



> My wife made me watch the coffee maker video......



It looks like an attachment to a coffee maker, I read Keurig on the top.  Would be fun for a party.....but who drinks coffee at a party where you would use that?


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry girls, she  just brings out the worst in me.......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > She's pretty.....and most of them are very attractive, but I still can't figure out what their talent is....I must have missed something along the way.
> ...




Most movie stars don't look as good as we see them when they are just being their regular selves, but I've seen pictures where she looks really good.  Make up can't possibly do all that....but her figure is not that great.....she seems to be a little on the heavy side.

Picture like this one:


----------



## Zander (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is what she really looks like.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Yuck....not too pretty.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 18, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Hope all is well on the homefront Stat & thanks for your Hebrew(?) prayer the other day when I was under the weather.


Working on it. "Mi sh'berach" is Ivrit for "get well! " 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 18, 2014)

Dang, wind chill is enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey out there!!! 

Dropped off my big leather coat at the tailors today. I have had it for about 20 years now and it is awesome in weather like this. The leather is like butter it is so soft but the lining was shot. Probably going to cost me about $100 to have it relined but it is worth it in my opinion. Good leather lasts forever.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Dang, wind chill is enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey out there!!!
> 
> Dropped off my big leather coat at the tailors today. I have had it for about 20 years now and it is awesome in weather like this. The leather is like butter it is so soft but the lining was shot. Probably going to cost me about $100 to have it relined but it is worth it in my opinion. Good leather lasts forever.



Probably won't be as expensive as buying a new one.  I had a pair of my boots resoled.  They were pretty expensive and were holding up so well, I couldn't bare to throw them out when the bottoms wore out.  They're good for a couple of years, now....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not used to such cold weather.  Brrrrrrr....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 18, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm not used to such cold weather.  Brrrrrrr....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Wuss!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not used to such cold weather.  Brrrrrrr....
> ...


It's a German thing.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I tried it when it first came out -- they were giving away some gift with a subscription, a coffee machine I think --- but it was probably the weakest puniest most what's-the-point coffee I ever had.    I never went back to it.  Kept the coffee maker though.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, It's freaking 13 degrees outside.
> 
> Otherwise, I slept better last night then the night before and my daughter didn't wake me up this time.
> 
> ...



18 here, but it's early yet.  I don't think we saw over 26 today.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh...
> ...




That's a thought.  Next time I'll see if I can entice him down with a banana.  

I think this time he may have been spooked by the two dogs that followed me home after a walk -- one of them was a stranger.  Big black lab from down the street, not aggressive at all, just a big sweet playful oaf.  But he is a big guy, and I suspect Hobbes is intimidated by big canines.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Well,  they can have big teeth...



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

morning everyone!!!  Got an early start off to work today. See you later!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Good Morning,  Dot.  And good morning,  all Cappuccinis of the world! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Good morning, All.  Wish I knew how to make a good cappuccino.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 19, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Once again, wanted to sleep in but instead of being awakened by cats and dog making noise, I woke up to absolute quiet -  wide awake, just sure that I had not seen Catsby before I closed the bedroom door last night and feared I had accidentally left the little blighter out on the screened in porch. So, rushed out into the cold house, stark naked, headed for the porch, only to find him sitting in the in the big front window, quietly watching a deer in our front yard. 

He ignored me, of course. Dogs do that "huh?" look really well but cats don't even turn their head. 

Sarah, I don't know how to make cappuccino either and it sounds good this morning. 

Its a veritable heat wave this morning - 38 degrees! I'm through one cup of coffee, put the bird feeders out and saw an eagle fly by.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> Hobbes.
> ...



Uh, Pogo - Have you ever thought of just keeping him in? 

Ours are inside-only and do really well. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 19, 2014)

So, what is it with people's fascination with the Kardashians? And Kanye West? 

Have to admit I've never heard him sing so maybe he's really talented and I just don't know it. But, they have some brilliant publicists because, as far as I have seen, they don't really do anything worthwhile. I've read you can buy apps for your phone that tell you exactly what they're wearing, eating and doing so you can copy them. 

Another one I've seen advertised is Tori Spelling. WTH?

Why do we idolize such useless people?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> So, what is it with people's fascination with the Kardashians? And Kanye West?
> 
> Have to admit I've never heard him sing so maybe he's really talented and I just don't know it. But, they have some brilliant publicists because, as far as I have seen, they don't really do anything worthwhile. I've read you can buy apps for your phone that tell you exactly what they're wearing, eating and doing so you can copy them.
> 
> ...


I don't think many people idolize them.  Tori Spelling is like a train wreck, the Kardashians are too.  Unfortunately she got her father's looks and his wife got all his money.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good morning, All.  Wish I knew how to make a good cappuccino.




There is a cafe down the corner from my place (in Germany), an italian cafe, that makes the best cappuccino I've ever had. The stuff has more calories than normal coffee, to be sure. And there is a special form of biscotti that goes with the drink that is most excellent.

I have seen that there are some very good and affordable cappuccino/espresso machines in the USA these days.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, All.  Wish I knew how to make a good cappuccino.
> ...


Ahh you need a machine.  Doh..


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 19, 2014)

When I was as kid I asked my Mom why she watched soap operas and she said "People like to see that others have problems too". Of course it didn't occur to me at that time that my Mom was having problems.

As far as the Kardashians are concerned, I think they're a richer, less intelligent version of Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> When I was as kid I asked my Mom why she watched soap operas and she said "People like to see that others have problems too". Of course it didn't occur to me at that time that my Mom was having problems.
> 
> As far as the Kardashians are concerned, I think they're a richer, less intelligent version of Honey Boo Boo.


All of those Kardashian girls are rich.  They all have really nice houses, anything else they'd ever want..


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> When I was as kid I asked my Mom why she watched soap operas and she said "People like to see that others have problems too". Of course it didn't occur to me at that time that my Mom was having problems.
> 
> As far as the Kardashians are concerned, I think they're a richer, less intelligent version of Honey Boo Boo.




The Kardashians are pretty unkown in Germany, but I saw a pic of Kim and was pretty unimpressed. 

Hey, Mad, glad to see you here, hope you stop by often!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




There is a way to do it by hand, but frankly, it's more effort than it is worth.

3 Ways to Make a Cappuccino - wikiHow

I have one of those small espresso pots and have made my own cappuccino at home, but it's hard to get it just right.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 19, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, All.  Wish I knew how to make a good cappuccino.
> ...



BTW, I just read someplace that Germany is considered the best country to live in. Wish I'd kept the link but I don't remember where I saw that.

We have friends both in Paris and Brussels ... Sometimes we're a little tempted. But, we love our lake house so much that we can't imagine ever leaving it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 19, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> When I was as kid I asked my Mom why she watched soap operas and she said "People like to see that others have problems too". Of course it didn't occur to me at that time that my Mom was having problems.
> 
> As far as the Kardashians are concerned, I think they're a richer, less intelligent version of Honey Boo Boo.



Have you ever heard the "suitcase" story? That if we all packed our troubles up in a suitcase, went down to the corner and exchanged our suitcases with other people's suitcase, we'd all end up bringing our own suitcases back home with us.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don"t think there is any one best place to live in the world. Some places are obviously maybe somewhat more desirable, but I think you can find good and bad pretty much anywhere. And I think that perspective plays a role as well.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > When I was as kid I asked my Mom why she watched soap operas and she said "People like to see that others have problems too". Of course it didn't occur to me at that time that my Mom was having problems.
> ...


Did you ever see that movie Up in the Air?  George Clooney gave motivational speeches in it and he had a story about packing your life into suitcases.  I love those.    I love speeches generally.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

Just got back & now time for my Cappuccino & relax & get caught-up w/ current events 

.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Okay, Pogo, you're one of those people that likes coffee so strong you have to spoon it out of your cup     .....Gevalia  has different strengths.  I always get the weakest because I don't like very strong coffee.  I don't like it really weak, either, but Mr Mertex thinks my coffee is weak.........is that a Keurig you are talking about?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



He also might have gotten jealous....decided to give you another lesson.....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Good morning everyone! Once again, wanted to sleep in but instead of being awakened by cats and dog making noise, I woke up to absolute quiet -  wide awake, just sure that I had not seen Catsby before I closed the bedroom door last night and feared I had accidentally left the little blighter out on the screened in porch. So, rushed out into the cold house, stark naked, headed for the porch, only to find him sitting in the in the big front window, quietly watching a deer in our front yard.
> 
> He ignored me, of course. Dogs do that "huh?" look really well but cats don't even turn their head.
> 
> ...




I think you have to have a special kind of coffee maker, don't you?  Seems I recall having one some years back and it finally gave out (probably because we didn't use it much)......you could make different kinds, but as I recall....the cappuccino was always very strong....not something I would like.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

going to go out do some thanksgiving food shopping & put gas in my motorcycle. 

bbl


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> going to go out do some thanksgiving food shopping & put gas in my motorcycle.
> 
> bbl


We're going out to dinner on Thanksgiving.  I love doing that, beautiful restaurant.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Here are some photos of the massive snowfall in Buffalo.

Massive lake-effect snowstorm pummels Buffalo area closes New York State Thruway - AOL.com


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > going to go out do some thanksgiving food shopping & put gas in my motorcycle.
> ...



That's great....you won't have to bother with cooking and cleaning up afterwards......  We're going over to friends....their kids also are doing their own thing (except for one), so it will be nice.  I'm bringing over a side and a pecan pie, also some wine!  We did that with them 2 years ago and it was nice to just be responsible with helping clean up afterwards. I can do that....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Here are some photos of the massive snowfall in Buffalo.
> 
> Massive lake-effect snowstorm pummels Buffalo area closes New York State Thruway - AOL.com




OMG!  Some of those pictures remind me of that scene in Dr. Zhivago when Lara and Yury escape to the Zhivago's summer retreat, only it's winter!  Sure hope you weren't caught in that  traffic jam.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some photos of the massive snowfall in Buffalo.
> ...


I live in NW Ohio but we share Lake Erie with Buffalo, NY.  This snowfall could happen to us, it is Lake effect snow.  Scary stuff.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't know how the indians coped w/ 6 ft of snowfall.Helps to have pemmican stored-up and a good stout teepee.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Don't know how the indians coped w/ 6 ft of snowfall.Helps to have pemmican stored-up and a good stout teepee.


Wonder how they're gonna play football in this Sunday in Buffalo.  They'll never have this cleaned up by then.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Buffalo Bills in race against time and snow, but game will go on

Buffalo Bills in race against time and snow but game will go on Toronto Star


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how the indians coped w/ 6 ft of snowfall.Helps to have pemmican stored-up and a good stout teepee.
> ...



Well at least no new snow will be falling on them.....


----------



## mdk (Nov 19, 2014)

Afternoon folks! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am having a pretty lazy afternoon intermixed with some light chores around the house. Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going over to my hair stylist.....having an inch cut all the way around.....tired of messing with it


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 19, 2014)

Sunday, 46 degrees and showers.  Crazy.


----------



## mdk (Nov 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm going over to my hair stylist.....having an inch cut all the way around.....tired of messing with it



I desperately need a haircut. This is the longest my hair has been in the last several years. It has been almost 7 months since my last visit. I am getting a little shaggy looking but I wear it very well.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 19, 2014)

I just had an idea for a new thread in badlands. I was thinking we need a drinking house where swearing and fighting is allowed by the definition of the badlands  forum. It would take all the heat off the coffee shop and the cappuccino coral. I would start the thread myself but I do not want to have to be the host. But maybe someone else will.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I just had an idea for a new thread in badlands. I was thinking we need a drinking house where swearing and fighting is allowed by the definition of the badlands  forum. It would take all the heat off the coffee shop and the cappuccino coral. I would start the thread myself but I do not want to have to be the host. But maybe someone else will.




I can just picture it....hilarious....you should start it, Dajjal, then just let it take off.  I bet it would be funny.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel guilty....it went all the way up to 63 degrees today.  We're supposed to have rain on Saturday, too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 19, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> I just had an idea for a new thread in badlands. I was thinking we need a drinking house where swearing and fighting is allowed by the definition of the badlands  forum. It would take all the heat off the coffee shop and the cappuccino coral. I would start the thread myself but I do not want to have to be the host. But maybe someone else will.


I think there is already a tavern down there. ... a good one,  too.  boedicca started it. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 20, 2014)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the world! Wishing you a snow-free, easy Thursday. Not on very much, but maybe on Saturday, I will have more time.  

*I'm really glad that people are coming here just to chill out. That's great.*

Remember, *EVERYONE* is welcome, so long as they obey the rules of the Lounge that cereal_killer  put into place. His site, his rules, and I think they are good rules. That's the standard (and very correct, I might add) disclaimer. 


Have a good one.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> *I desperately need a haircut.* This is the longest my hair has been in the last several years. It has been almost 7 months since my last visit. I am getting a little shaggy looking but I wear it very well.



This is a problem that I will never have.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Have a Happy Thursday, everyone............


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2014)

Morning Everyone.  I braved the cold weather this morning and went to the store, got gas and went to the pharmacy.  Home now and finally have my coffee.

Hope you're all staying safe and warm.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

I went to


mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going over to my hair stylist.....having an inch cut all the way around.....tired of messing with it
> ...


the barber ain't seen me in 4 years...It's past my shoulders..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning Everyone.  I braved the cold weather this morning and went to the store, got gas and went to the pharmacy.  Home now and finally have my coffee.
> 
> Hope you're all staying safe and warm.


It will be 53 here today...ahhhh


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I feel guilty....it went all the way up to 63 degrees today.  We're supposed to have rain on Saturday, too.


But it stinks, it's Texass...


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I went to
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> ...



I want to let it grow long, I've had it short for a while now.....but it needs trimming every 2 or 3 months.  It was down to my shoulders yesterday, but I think she cut more than I wanted her to.  I never like the way my hair looks when I first get it cut.....it'll be a couple of weeks before I start feeling good about it......argh............


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I feel guilty....it went all the way up to 63 degrees today.  We're supposed to have rain on Saturday, too.
> ...



You're thinking of Amarillo........it doesn't stink down here in the SA area.....


----------



## mdk (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I went to
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> ...



Several years ago my hair reached to the middle of my back. I ended up donating it to Locks of Love when I got my hair cut short. Man alive did my mother hate my hair, she was overjoyed when I told her it had been cut. lol


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Everyone.  I braved the cold weather this morning and went to the store, got gas and went to the pharmacy.  Home now and finally have my coffee.
> ...


A warmup for us this weekend.  44 - 46..  Tropical.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I went to
> ...





I don't think I've ever had it that long......maybe just below my shoulders.  It was too much trouble, why I had it cut short, short....but then I got tired of that, so now it's long again!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





It was 63 degrees yesterday....probably will inch up even farther today.  It's already 59 degrees, right now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

home sick today, sleeping off and on.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I went to
> ...



Longest mine was when it reached my waist and given that I am 6'3" you can imagine how long it was. 

Looking forward to retirement when I can pick up the sex, drugs and rock & roll where I left it off to play at being a responsible adult member of society. Won't cut my hair ever again!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> home sick today, sleeping off and on.



Hope you feel better soon, Drifter!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

mdk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I went to
> ...


My mother does the same....


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 20, 2014)

I had a latte today. Nice change of pace.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Everyone.  I braved the cold weather this morning and went to the store, got gas and went to the pharmacy.  Home now and finally have my coffee.
> ...




Well, I'm so glad you mentioned it..........


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I had a latte today. Nice change of pace.




Now, I can handle a Latte.....they're so good.......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Wow!  That is pretty long.........and I don't believe you! - maybe the rock and roll, and the sex.......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> home sick today, sleeping off and on.




Here's something to make you feel better, Drifter.........hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I thought you said "I will be 53 today"........damn, I was already getting ready to bake you a cake!


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


53 degrees.....I am 53 years old.............damn, get me the *laudanum*....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



There is a picture of me when I was still growing my hair and it was longer than yours in that picture.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 20, 2014)

Who has started Christmas shopping?  I bought one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  I'm going to buy her a new wireless doorbell that can add motion detectors, window and door alerts and even a camera.  Those two gifts should make her feel safer.

My Brother and Sister-in-law tore up their wall to wall carpeting and exposed beautiful hardwood floor.  They are getting a new area rug.  My girlfriend likes homemade stuff, so I'll make her some Reindeer noses (little square pretzels topped with a Rollo (chocolate and caramel) with a roasted pecan on top.  Assemble them, put them in a 325 oven for five minutes until the chocolate is soft and apply pressure to the pecan so everything mushes down into the pretzel.  She also gets some pieces of World Famous Fiestaware china from the factory outlet store (it's right here in my hometown).

My dog Daisy the Mutt will get a 'stocking' full of dog toys because the number of dog toys she has now is still insufficient even though she has dozens of toys.

But Black Friday is a week from tomorrow.  My intention is to be finished with Christmas shopping before that.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Maybe I'll put some in your cake.........


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Who has started Christmas shopping?  I bought one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  I'm going to buy her a new wireless doorbell that can add motion detectors, window and door alerts and even a camera.  Those two gifts should make her feel safer.
> 
> My Brother and Sister-in-law tore up their wall to wall carpeting and exposed beautiful hardwood floor.  They are getting a new area rug.  My girlfriend likes homemade stuff, so I'll make her some Reindeer noses (little square pretzels topped with a Rollo (chocolate and caramel) with a roasted pecan on top.  Assemble them, put them in a 325 oven for five minutes until the chocolate is soft and apply pressure to the pecan so everything mushes down into the pretzel.  She also gets some pieces of World Famous Fiestaware china from the factory outlet store (it's right here in my hometown).
> 
> ...



You get all the nice stuff for your GF and Daisy but your dear old Mom has to make do with utilitarian tools, doorbells and a security system? 

Wouldn't surprise me if she hijacks your GF's candies and tells you to give her the Cobra JumPack instead!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Who has started Christmas shopping?  I bought one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  I'm going to buy her a new wireless doorbell that can add motion detectors, window and door alerts and even a camera.  Those two gifts should make her feel safer.


I have........but I've only gotten like 10......I don't know what to get my husband.  Usually we decide what we want, go get it and then wrap it up.  Last year I got a stationary bicycle, couldn't hardly wrap it.  He got some Harley flooring for his Harley.  This time he doesn't know.....argh.



> My Brother and Sister-in-law tore up their wall to wall carpeting and exposed beautiful hardwood floor.  They are getting a new area rug.  My girlfriend likes homemade stuff, so I'll make her some Reindeer noses (little square pretzels topped with a Rollo (chocolate and caramel) with a roasted pecan on top.  Assemble them, put them in a 325 oven for five minutes until the chocolate is soft and apply pressure to the pecan so everything mushes down into the pretzel.  She also gets some pieces of World Famous Fiestaware china from the factory outlet store (it's right here in my hometown).


That sounds like fun and not too difficult.  I like the fiestaware but I already have 3 sets of dishes....one for daily use, one for company and one for special occassions, like Christmas, Easter, etc....



> My dog Daisy the Mutt will get a 'stocking' full of dog toys because the number of dog toys she has now is still insufficient even though she has dozens of toys.


I suppose we should get something for the cats....they'll be staying home when we ride up to Alabama.



> But Black Friday is a week from tomorrow.  My intention is to be finished with Christmas shopping before that.


Gawd!  I did that two or three years ago....it was awful...came home and tried to sleep after being up all night and couldn't do it with all the noise going on....I'll never do it again!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



post it up


----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Who has started Christmas shopping?  I bought one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  I'm going to buy her a new wireless doorbell that can add motion detectors, window and door alerts and even a camera.  Those two gifts should make her feel safer.
> ...




Hey, sometimes those are the best gifts.  I need a nice set of knives.....our son gave us a KitchenAid set 2 years ago.....I keep sharpening them and they still don't seem sharp enough for me.....that sounds like a good idea for a gift.  Thanks, Deri.....for making me think of it....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I already did in the thread for pictures of yourself.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



ahh well let me go look again, I have probably seen it then


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Who has started Christmas shopping?  I bought one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  I'm going to buy her a new wireless doorbell that can add motion detectors, window and door alerts and even a camera.  Those two gifts should make her feel safer.
> ...


We're talking about an 81 year old widow still living inthe Big House all alone.  If Hand Wringing in anxiety were an Olympic sport, Mom would be the Michael Phelps of that event (without the bong action of course!)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



I think you just solved your problem of what to get your Mom for Christmas!

A different one for every room in the Big House!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 20, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Mom would have to know if these bongs are dishwasher safe, made without PVC and if they are breakable, and if so do they shatter into shards or safe, wee pieces.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grandma (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning the Fiestaware, Nosmo!

My everday set of dishes has been broken up over the years, I swear plates should come with safety-grip handles for some users. 

Fiestaware pieces would make great replacements.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 21, 2014)

Good Morning, All.  I don't have to go out this morning so lounging around in my robe and drinking coffee.  I'll leave the cold outside for now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world. Wishing you also TGIF.


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend? I am going to a board game tourny at best friend's house tomorrow. It starts at 10am. Mimosas and games! I am hoping to walking away with the most wins but I expect stiff competition.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Who has started Christmas shopping?  I bought one of those Cobra JumPacks for Mom.  I'm going to buy her a new wireless doorbell that can add motion detectors, window and door alerts and even a camera.  Those two gifts should make her feel safer.
> 
> My Brother and Sister-in-law tore up their wall to wall carpeting and exposed beautiful hardwood floor.  They are getting a new area rug.  My girlfriend likes homemade stuff, so I'll make her some Reindeer noses (little square pretzels topped with a Rollo (chocolate and caramel) with a roasted pecan on top.  Assemble them, put them in a 325 oven for five minutes until the chocolate is soft and apply pressure to the pecan so everything mushes down into the pretzel.  She also gets some pieces of World Famous Fiestaware china from the factory outlet store (it's right here in my hometown).
> 
> ...



Is it too late for me to get on your Christmas list ... ?

We're done. We mostly buy for our grand kids. I hate shopping but do love shopping for them. 

Does anyone else buy for their pets?

We don't dare have gifts for people but none for Czar - the dog. He knows and understands gift wrap, that you must rip the paper to shreds to get to the good stuff inside. If there's nothing for him, his feelings get hurt so we have gifts hidden in the closet so we never forget.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Hmmm ... My mother's long lost twin sister?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend? I am going to a board game tourny at best friend's house tomorrow. It starts at 10am. Mimosas and games! I am hoping to walking away with the most wins but I expect stiff competition.



Gotta say - you really know how to live. 

What board games do you play?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



W-a-a-a- I wanna see it too and ain't no way I'll wade through that thread. 

C'mon Derideo_Te 

Post it again ... 

Pleeeeeze?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning, All.  I don't have to go out this morning so lounging around in my robe and drinking coffee.  I'll leave the cold outside for now.



Sounds perfect and that's what it looks like at my house too. 

The pelicans have left the lake but yesterday, I saw a flock of Snow geese and a couple of eagles. 

Nice. 

And really nice that the weather has warmed up a bit.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like 53 and steady rain on Suinday for Buffalo, NY.  When all that melts, there is going to be some serious flooding.  Those poor people.  The Bills are going to be sad too playing in the rain and leftover snow.


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend? I am going to a board game tourny at best friend's house tomorrow. It starts at 10am. Mimosas and games! I am hoping to walking away with the most wins but I expect stiff competition.
> ...



Thanks mate. My friends and I know how to have a good time. 

We play all sorts of games from easy and carefree to difficult and immersive. My new favorites are Galaxy Trucker, Risk Legacy, Small World, and Lords of Water Deep. I kid you not, we have about 5k worth of board games in this house. If included PC and console games that number would skyrocket. lol.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend? I am going to a board game tourny at best friend's house tomorrow. It starts at 10am. Mimosas and games! I am hoping to walking away with the most wins but I expect stiff competition.



Saturday is our Christmas Bunco Party.  I play Bunco every month with 11 gals from my neighborhood.  We take turns hosting it and the hostess prepares dinner for everyone.  At Christmas we invite the husbands, and everyone brings a dish.  We usually have the Xmas one in early December but this year the hostess couldn't fit it in her calendar.   We usually skip November due to Thanksgiving.  We also each bring a gift to do a Chinese Gift exchange....which turns out to be hilarious, sometimes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...




And only organically grown mary-jane?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Looks like 53 and steady rain on Suinday for Buffalo, NY.  When all that melts, there is going to be some serious flooding.  Those poor people.  The Bills are going to be sad too playing in the rain and leftover snow.




I thought I read/saw on TV that they had rescheduled the game at another site?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2014)

The only game our family plays when we get together is cards against humanity.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 21, 2014)

An old favorite game of mine is Pictionary but haven't played any games in years.

I used to love playing Uno with my grand daughters. Much hooting and hollering and giggling.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> An old favorite game of mine is Pictionary but haven't played any games in years.
> 
> I used to love playing Uno with my grand daughters. Much hooting and hollering and giggling.



Both are fun games


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


She would not be so concerned about organically grown as much as the nation of origin.  If it's Northern California Sensimillia harvested from the East Slope of the mountains just before the rainy season, she might accept it.  But any imports from Mexico?  Fuggedaboudit!


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! Happy Friday! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend? I am going to a board game tourny at best friend's house tomorrow. It starts at 10am. Mimosas and games! I am hoping to walking away with the most wins but I expect stiff competition.
> ...



That sounds super fun! I absolutely love Bunco, we used to play all the time several years ago and as kids. I completely forgot it to be honest and I think you just inspired me to play tomorrow. You have no idea how excited you just made me. Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> An old favorite game of mine is Pictionary but haven't played any games in years.
> 
> I used to love playing Uno with my grand daughters. Much hooting and hollering and giggling.



I'll never forget one of the times we played Pictionary, my husband, poor guy, can't draw anything was on my team.....we were so upset cause he was having such a hard time with it, he kept starting to draw something, then he would erase it, till finally he ran out of time.....we almost clobbered him when we found out the object he had to draw was a "fish"!  On the other team, one of my sons, who is a graphic artist, would take up too much time because he would try to include too much detail!  One of our favorite games is Balderdash and Mexican Train.


----------



## mdk (Nov 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> The only game our family plays when we get together is cards against humanity.



That is not a game for the weak of heart or the easily offended. It is a riot. The first time we played we were laughing so hard our neighbors came by to see what the fuss was all about and ended up playing with us for the rest of the night. Good times.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



It's really popular here in Texas.  I've lived in several other states and nobody ever mentioned Bunco.  I was one of the original players in this club I'm in now, then left it for a while, and came back to it about 4 years ago....only two of the original players are still members....and of course, now me.  I very seldom win....but last month I won most Buncos...that's the biggest prize, $20 bucks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2014)

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The only game our family plays when we get together is cards against humanity.
> ...



I am usually the quiet introvert and so when we played it, it was especially funny because everyone kept picking my answers which were.....well you know....._offensive _


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> An old favorite game of mine is Pictionary but haven't played any games in years.
> 
> I used to love playing Uno with my grand daughters. Much hooting and hollering and giggling.



Uno is a packaged game based on a card game called "Blackjack" (which is completely unrelated to casino "21" Blackjack).  I learned it in England about 35 years ago, stayed up all night playing it with some newfound friends, and when I came back to the States started passing it around to older friends.  Not long after that, Uno came out as a package.

"Blackjack" is the same game except the original has a very interesting twist -- when one particular card is thrown (I think it was a red Jack but pick one), everybody has to pass their entire hand to the next player.  This can completely upset strategies and positioning, especially if somebody was down to one or two cards -- plus you now know what the next player has in his hand, as does the previous player know what's in yours.  Gives a whole new surprise factor.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 21, 2014)

another blustery day @ here but I can't complain given what Buffalo is going through!!!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

It is pouring down rain here.  We have been awaiting it, it was forecast....but more rain is in the forecast for tomorrow, too.  Hope this will help our aquifers.....especially the one that feeds my well......


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> It is pouring down rain here.  We have been awaiting it, it was forecast....but more rain is in the forecast for tomorrow, too.  Hope this will help our aquifers.....especially the one that feeds my well......


Hope it does too.  

I just got done cleaning and decking the halls.  It looks pretty actually.  Now for the shopping part...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 21, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Here you go!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threa...hy-pictorial-nsfw.258643/page-47#post-8646456


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 53 and steady rain on Suinday for Buffalo, NY.  When all that melts, there is going to be some serious flooding.  Those poor people.  The Bills are going to be sad too playing in the rain and leftover snow.
> ...



You're right.

Jets-Bills now Monday in Detroit
ESPN‎ - 21 hours ago
The NFL has moved the New York Jets-Buffalo Bills game to 7 p.m. ET Monday at Ford Field in Detroit. ... The NFL said the game could have been played Sunday in Detroit ...


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Your link doesn't take me to your picture....but I've seen it.....very nice, I must say.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Hmmm, it does for me. It is post #1397 if that helps.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Hmmm, it does for me. It is post #1397 if that helps.




That's funny....it takes me to post #461.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, it does for me. It is post #1397 if that helps.
> ...



Takes me to his picture.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I wonder what the deal is?  I know we each have the ability to choose how many posts to a page, but when you capture the post # it should take you directly to it!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah that's weird. 

Both him and his wife are cute.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It takes me to a page that begins with post 921.  Looks like the URL the site gives on the post number includes "page 47" in the address, which defeats the whole purpose of the permalink.  With my posts per page set to 20, page 47 would have to begin with post #921, which makes the specific post number impossible to find.  There would need to be a way to permalink without the page number in the address interfering, because unless both the linker and the link user have their posts per page set the same, it's going to return a random result.

cereal_killer


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 22, 2014)

up a little earlier than usual for a Saturday so


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 22, 2014)

Morning!  Daughter came for coffee this morning, we had a nice chat.  Raining here today, the high will be in the mid 40s.  Thinking about breakfast, I had pancakes yesterday so maybe eggs today.

What are you guys doing today?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 22, 2014)

So I woke up early and was watching the qualifying session for the final F1 GP of the year when my daughter asks me to take her to an event 40 miles away!  I check my watch and if we leave immediately and don't run into traffic we can make it there and I can get back in time for my class at the gym. 

On the way back the TPM sensor comes on so when I get home I check all the tire pressures and pump up 3 of them which are a bit low. Then I have to go through the reset process and that means a drive around the block to get it reset itself. Then it is off to the gym.

Finally back home and just waiting for Mrs Te to head on out to have a hair cut so that I can finally get to watch the qualifying in peace and quiet!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2014)

*Firestorm of feelings, or simply the worst of Kismet.*​
Hello, everyone, and a good Saturday to you.

You might want to grab a Cappuccino before you read this.

I have decided to announce to the USMB community what has just happened in my life and with my family in the USA. It's hard to write this and not get tears in my eyes. I will only be reporting this here and then that's that.

On October 20th, my dog died. That was two or three days before the Cappucino Corral came into being.

Siox days later, on October 26th, my sister called me from Ohio. Her husband, my brother-in-law, was taken to the hospital. My BIL never had to go the hospital for anything in his life. Apparently, in the summer of 2014, he was beginning to have some back pain, but took Tylenol and Co. to ease the symptoms. 

3 hours after my brother in law was admitted, after a number of scans, he was diagnosed with cancer inside every major organ of his body, already fully metastasized. It was already wrapped around his spinal cord. The doctor told him that outside of radical chemo, which he thought would kill my BIL instantly, there was nothing to do. He was given between 3-4 months to live, but one specialist who had seen a number of these cases told my sister right then and there that it was likely 3 to 4 weeks, and not months. 

7 days later, my BIL had to go through emergency surgery because his intestines essentially exploded. 5 days after that, once the hospital had set up a hospice bed at my sister's house, he was brought home. During that time, I telephoned with my sister about 50 times. 2 days later, on November 8th in the USA, late evening, November 9th in the AM my time (and that day was also my birthday), he died in his wife's arms. Just 15 days after such a horrifying diagnosis, he was already dead. It should be noted that my sister's line of work in the last 10 years was that of private hospice worker. She went into the homes of people in home-hospice care and tended to them in their last months or even weeks. And now, she had to do this with her own husband.

I flew home with the next available flight, getting in to Dayton on November 12th, to assist in preparing his funeral and all of the many unpleasant and very sad tasks that go with it. When I got through the door of my sister's house in the Dayton, OH area, she fell to pieces. They had been married 20 years and had been together almost 25 years - and it was a true love story in every way.Seated on the couch, I held my sister in my arms for almost 4 hours and let her cry herself slowly to sleep. And over the last 10 days, I spent pretty much every waking moment with her.

The funeral was one week ago, on November 15th. About 300 people were there: family, friends, work colleagues, etc.

I want to tell you something about my BIL: he was the most decent man I ever knew. He never missed a day of work in 42 years, until the week he was admitted to the hospital. Sam (no, that is not his real name, but I am going to call him that here in USMB) always said to me and my sister and to their 5 kids: *"work hard, really hard. And when you do go on vacation, make it count."*  And he decided to do that with his own funeral. 

In the 2 weeks between the diagnosis and his tragic death, he made his wishes known for the funeral and the immediate aftermath: he explicitly wished for a knock-down, drag-out, racous party in his honor instead of the usual staid and subdued reception. So, I ordered a boatload of catering and since his one daughter lived down the block from the funeral home, we threw a party there, for about 3 hours. He wanted people to drink his famous "Sam-Special" (Rum, Coke and a special spice, which I am not going to divulge), dance to 70s music and toast to him.  And that's _exactly_ what we did. We celebrated his life the way he wanted to be remembered.

My BIL and my sister moved into a new home in the Dayton area in 2008, one with a huge backyard, and immediately, my BIL planted two gardens: one for vegetables, and one for roses. And when the roses were in bloom, my BIL cut roses for my sister every single day and put them in a vase on the dining room table. He even kept a yearly count on a pad on the refrigerator. In 2012, he brought his wife almost 500 roses from the garden! So, for the funeral, I ordered almost 300 roses so that each participant could take a rose home in memory of Sam's loving act for his wife. Pretty much everyone who was there understood the significance of those roses.

Now, I am sure that all of us have suffered loss and tragedy, so in no way should anyone think that somehow I think that this is an isolated case. But I did want to, in the presence of a number of USMB friends and acquantances, bear witness to a man who was more like a brother to me than "just" a BIL. He was a great man, a great brother and a great friend:  I miss him terribly, but even more so, my heart breaks into about a thousand pieces for my sister, for he was truly her A and O. Now, in her mid-fifties, she must go on alone, without him. They worked all these years to live the American dream of a home paid-off, kids off to college and finally, some fun in their golden years. But he didn't live to see those golden years.

Between the funeral and the party, I also transported all of the flower arrangements from the funeral home to my sister's house. There were *40* floral arrangements. It was an amazing sight. Thank goodness the rental car company ugraded me from compact to a big mini-van. Good Kismet.

In the five days following the funeral, my sister and I did a ton of paperwork for things she will be needing in the years to come, financial and legal things and such.

Yesterday afternoon, I flew back to Germany and landed just this morning. The last 10 days I just spent in Ohio, at my old "stomping grounds", have been without a doubt the darkest, saddest days of my entire life. So, now you know why I've been scarce most of the time in USMB in the last weeks. And also why I was so subdued on the kind birthday thread that Mertex made for me. Thanks still, Mertex!

In closing, I  want to bear witness to an amazing phenomenon concerning my sister's neighbors. She is surrounded by six of the kindest, most caring neighbors I have ever seen. The entire street was in mourning for my BIL, who died at the age of only  61, just three months away from early retirement.  I got to know those neighbors in the last ten days and I know they will be visiting my sister quite often and helping her around the house.

I ask of you to keep my sister in your prayers. I would be deeply appreciative of the support for her.

In closing, many thanks to Hossfly , who greeted me at the airport in Charlotte, NC, during my layover. We drank coffee together and talked. What a fine, fine gentleman, a truly kind and decent human being. He took the time out of his day to do this for me. That was just awesome.

Equally awesome was Derideo_Te , who greeted me at the airport in Philadephia during that layover as well. Also a fine, fine, fine gentleman, a truly kind and decent human being who also took time out of his day to do this. What a pleasure it was to get to meet both of you, two very different individuals, but very much alike in your kindness and humanity.

I wish you all a good weekend.

-Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> So I woke up early and was watching the qualifying session for the final F1 GP of the year when my daughter asks me to take her to an event 40 miles away!  I check my watch and if we leave immediately and don't run into traffic we can make it there and I can get back in time for my class at the gym.
> 
> On the way back the TPM sensor comes on so when I get home I check all the tire pressures and pump up 3 of them which are a bit low. Then I have to go through the reset process and that means a drive around the block to get it reset itself. Then it is off to the gym.
> 
> Finally back home and just waiting for Mrs Te to head on out to have a hair cut so that I can finally get to watch the qualifying in peace and quiet!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2014)

aww cute little puppy


----------



## Mertex (Nov 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning!  Daughter came for coffee this morning, we had a nice chat.  Raining here today, the high will be in the mid 40s.  Thinking about breakfast, I had pancakes yesterday so maybe eggs today.
> 
> What are you guys doing today?



How nice.....all my kids live so far away, we only get to see them on special occasions....humbug!

On the bright side.....we are getting more rain.  My front yard has puddles.....something I hadn't seen in a long time....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 22, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning!  Daughter came for coffee this morning, we had a nice chat.  Raining here today, the high will be in the mid 40s.  Thinking about breakfast, I had pancakes yesterday so maybe eggs today.
> ...


It's so nice now, I lived about an hour away for 10 years then moved back to my hometown.  She lives right around the corner.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 22, 2014)

drifter said:


> aww cute little puppy





Statistikhengst said:


> *Firestorm of feelings, or simply the worst of Kismet.*​
> Hello, everyone, and a good Saturday to you.
> 
> You might want to grab a Cappuccino before you read this.
> ...



Thanks, Stat, for sharing with us.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Looks like 53 and steady rain on Suinday for Buffalo, NY.  When all that melts, there is going to be some serious flooding.  Those poor people.  The Bills are going to be sad too playing in the rain and leftover snow.



It's too bad they can't load all that snow into rail cars and ship it out west to the drought areas. It wouldn't melt much along the way if they did it while everywhere was still cold.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2014)

holiday lights in some city


----------



## Grandma (Nov 22, 2014)

Stat, thanks for sharing. I hope it helps with the healing process. My thoughts are with your sister.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2014)

Wishing all of our Cappucinistas a fine Sunday. It's cold here, but the sun is shining. That alone is progress.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

Good morning, Everyone.  Warm here, downright tropical, around 45 now and will be 53.  

I've been waking up everyday at around 6:30 maybe once during the night but all in all, I've been sleeping very well.  So, coffee's on, I'm getting ready for whatever the day brings.

What are you guys doing today?


----------



## mdk (Nov 23, 2014)

Good morning folks! It's starting to warm up today and should nice tomorrow as well. I have some yard work on my list now that the 3 giant oak trees across the street dropped their leaves. The wind blows all of them into my yard. lol

I won the board game tourney yesterday with 5 victories and 1 loss. Woot!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks! It's starting to warm up today and should nice tomorrow as well. I have some yard work on my list now that the 3 giant oak trees across the street dropped their leaves. The wind blows all of them into my yard. lol
> 
> I won the board game tourney yesterday with 5 victories and 1 loss. Woot!


Congrats!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, the weather has done a complete turnaround. It was so cold last week it got down to 2 overnight one night. Now it is 50 degrees!!

Of course, the dogs run around in the melting snow in the yard and get muddy feet so I have to deal with that all day but that's the price you pay for having dogs and it's worth it.

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

It's beautiful here today.  In fact, it's colder inside my house than it is outside.  75 degrees, the sun is shining and we got about 3 1/2 inches of rain Friday/Saturday.....woohoo!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't win anything last night at our Xmas Bunco party, but the food was good, we all had a good time.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I didn't win anything last night at our Xmas Bunco party, but the food was good, we all had a good time.


I've only played a couple of times but it was fun!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 23, 2014)

fat guy's got groove who woulda thunk


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

Another hefty guy shakin it up.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't win anything last night at our Xmas Bunco party, but the food was good, we all had a good time.
> ...





Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't win anything last night at our Xmas Bunco party, but the food was good, we all had a good time.
> ...



Are you still watching Homeland?  I can hardly wait for tonight's episode.  Also, we started watching "The Affair" - that's another one that is really good.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

drifter said:


> fat guy's got groove who woulda thunk





Reminds me of the movie "Silver Lining Playbook."


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I just got done watching a dvr of State of Affairs that's replacing Blacklist for their winter hiatus.  I like it.  

I like Homeland, Carrie drives me nuts sometimes.  She is so animated and bobs her head all over the place and that voice...  Did you see her morphing that guy into Brodey the epi before last?  I thought they had better not bring him back, he's dead, leave him that way.  

Now Saul's gone, I has a sad.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Stat, thanks for sharing. I hope it helps with the healing process. My thoughts are with your sister.


^ my sentiments as well


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Yeah, we started watching State of Affairs, too.  At first I was biased thinking it couldn't be as good as Homeland (based on similar type), but after watching the first episode I decided I would continue to watch it.  I love Homeland.....that was crazy, last week, I was like....oh no, don't tell me they're bringing Brody back....but she was just hallucinating.  And Carrie really gets into her role.....she's good.

I don't think Saul's gone.....remember, the Muslims wanted to use him to trade for Muslim prisoners.  It will be interesting to see what they do with that.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


my sil thought they'd behead Saul.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well, if it was RL they probably would, but they were wanting the US to release some Muslim prisoners and Saul was their bargaining chip.  I wish Carrie would have let him commit suicide....that way they would have been sh*t out of luck.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 23, 2014)

nice.  Sounds like something I'd say.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> nice.  Sounds like something I'd say.



OMG!  I never would have imagined they would do what they did.....it was over the top.  Now we have to wait 2 weeks for the next episode!  Dang.....that program is just as exciting as Breaking Bad was....we can imagine all kinds of things that happened, and it probably won't be what actually did....argh..............


----------



## Grandma (Nov 23, 2014)

It's been raining here all day. Which is fine, I'd much rather it were all rain than snow - we'd be as bad off as Buffalo!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> It's been raining here all day. Which is fine, I'd much rather it were all rain than snow - we'd be as bad off as Buffalo!




They showed a picture of the stadium there in Buffalo where they were supposed to play the game, it's so snowed in, you can't tell where the field ends and the seats begin....wonder how long it'll take to get all that snow out of there?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > It's been raining here all day. Which is fine, I'd much rather it were all rain than snow - we'd be as bad off as Buffalo!
> ...



Can you say "Springtime"?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world. Wishing you all a good Monday and a fine start into your week.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > It's been raining here all day. Which is fine, I'd much rather it were all rain than snow - we'd be as bad off as Buffalo!
> ...


It was supposed to be rainy for them yesterday, I didn't check if it happened.  Today around 55 for Buffalo so they should get some relief with the melting.  The leaves and all that water could play havoc with their drainage and cause some flooding.  We'll see how it goes today.

We're getting a lot of rain and wind right now and all of our snow is completely gone.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 24, 2014)

Good morning All.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2014)

raining all last night w/ high winds. Woke up to sun and mild weather.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Quite warm close to Cologne today. Unusually warm.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Firestorm of feelings, or simply the worst of Kismet.*​
> Hello, everyone, and a good Saturday to you.
> 
> You might want to grab a Cappuccino before you read this.
> ...



Thank you for sharing this, Stat. 

You're very lucky to have a close, loving family and your sister is very lucky to have you.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2014)

buffalo NY might be in for epic flooding and evacuations after the snow melt. They say they have an evacuation plan if it gets to that


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It was also the most liked country, topping the US for the first time.

BBC News - BBC poll Germany most popular country in the world


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 24, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> raining all last night w/ high winds. Woke up to sun and mild weather.


now its sprinkling!!!   I was planning on taking my Big Twin for a spin later today


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Stat...prayers ascending for your BIL and his family and friends.  for you..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Funny that I've never gotten into Homeland. Everyone says its great but I've never seen it. 

But, love Masters of Sex and The Knick.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Stat...prayers ascending for your BIL and his family and friends.  for you..




Bonita Louise  - thank you for the kind words. I believe you joined USMB right as this all was happening with me and so I have not had time to welcome you to USMB, so let me do that now:

Welcome to USMB!

The Cappucino Corral is for *everyone* here. A person's ideology or party preference, religion, gender or sexuality are all irrelevant here in terms of how we treat each other. Here is a place for people to park their hats and shoot the shit with the best of them, without worry of any attacks at all. So, just as a reminder to all of us: *no politics, no religion, no trolling, no attacks*. This is my standard disclaimer and it has nothing to do with you personally at all. It's just a friendly reminder to us all, nothing less and nothing more. 

I hope you stop by very often. There are a great many very good people from all over the spectrum who often stop by for some Cappuccino and chat.

By the way, I liked the phrase "prayers ascending". That was very, very kind of you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Just caught a CSI: New York episode where a pro voice-teacher was murdered. Got a chuckle out of that one. 



You know, I could get hooked on CSI.  The funny part is that I had never seen CSI in English until I was home in Ohio last week and caught one episode on the telly while my sister was sleeping - I am used to the German synchronization. The original voices all sounded thin and nasal. The gal who does Bonisera's voice sounds totally sexy in German


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I haven't shopped at Lowe's since they displayed their religious intolerance towards Americans.

However...I haven't stopped going to Chik-fil-A as planned. I love those sandwiches.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> I haven't shopped at Lowe's since they displayed their religious intolerance towards Americans.
> 
> However...I haven't stopped going to Chik-fil-A as planned. I love those sandwiches.



toxicmedia - a hearty welcome to you at the Cappucino Corral!

Please read the OP to this thread again: *no politics, no religion, no trolling, no attacks*.  Talking about religious intolerance as you worded it is an invitiation for us to go down that path.  That path is not an option here at the CC. Though I respect your feelings and your opinions (probably more than you realize), the CC is not the place for this kind of stuff.  I think that most of us can live with subtle innuendo now and again, but that is anything but subtle. Can you tone it down? 

I hope you come by very often, but please remember: *no politics, no religion, no trolling, no attacks.* This is my standard disclaimer for all here, so it is in no way meant personally. Those are cereal_killer 's rules and we abide by them here.

Hope that information helps.

best,

Stat


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...



 I love their sandwiches too!

But it's ok a lot of my gay friends eat there also


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

We've had hard rains too but the temperature is back up. I took these yesterday. The lake is always changing and always beautiful. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

drifter said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Oh, you mean they are happy!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> buffalo NY might be in for epic flooding and evacuations after the snow melt. They say they have an evacuation plan if it gets to that



I saw some footage of the area - they're gearing up for the worst. They showed a river that just looked horrible, filthy. Ugh.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > buffalo NY might be in for epic flooding and evacuations after the snow melt. They say they have an evacuation plan if it gets to that
> ...




Mother Nature can really be a bitch, but Buffalo is used to really heavy snows. What Buffalo is NOT used to is such extreme snow within only about 96 hours and then a quick melt.  That is guaranteed to wreak havoc. Plus, it is then likely to freeze again. Ugh.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 24, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...




This was pretty cool -

Note that although he talks about problems he had with the VA, I'm posting this because I think its a good example of people helping people. Good stuff.

*Lowe's employees come to the rescue of disabled vet with broken wheelchair
(UPDATE: The VA has given a brand new wheelchair to Michael Sulsona)*


_*By Michael Sulsona of Graniteville*_


In 1971, I stepped on a land mine in Vietnam and lost both legs above the knee.


For the past two years, I have been waiting to receive a new wheelchair from the Veterans Administration. In addition, I have been told that I am not entitled to a spare wheelchair.


On the evening of July 7, my wheelchair fell apart again, while shopping at Lowe's Home Improvement Center in on Forest Avenue in Mariners Harbor.


Three employees, David, Marcus and Souleyman jumped to my assistance immediately. They placed me in another chair while they went to work.


They took the wheelchair apart and replaced the broken parts and told me, "We're going to make this chair like new." 


*SEND YOUR STORY*

Are you a veteran and had problems dealing with the Department of Veterans Affairs concerning health issues or other services?


If so, post your experience in the comment section below this story, or read the follow-up report posted Tuesday by clicking here, and post your experience in that comment section.


I left 45 minutes after closing hours in my wheelchair that was like new.


I kept thanking them and all they could say was, "It was our honor."


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Stat...prayers ascending for your BIL and his family and friends.  for you..
> ...


Thank you for the warm welcome. I wasn't sure if prayers might be considered out of boundaries but it is a big part of my life and just comes naturally, so i figured someone would tell me if they are unwelcome here as they are a reference to spirituality and/or religion. Please let me know if you would rather i didn't use that wording as i can adjust my vocabulary accordingly. I am not easily offended and strive to not offend others.
Be well Stat..


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I love listening to people talking German and wish i had taken the time to learn from my Gramms. I'm almost full blooded German with just a fraction of French on my other Gramma's side. My people have been in America since about 1860 and settled in Nebraska by 1890. Gramps and Gramms moved to California after they married in 1925.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 24, 2014)

The wind was crazy here today. One gust actually shook our house. This house is solid, the last time it shook was during an earthquake. I've never known wind to do that here in NE Ohio, short of a tornado.

The power went off, then came back on, then went off, back and forth, for a couple hours. 

Looks like winter's coming.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome. I wasn't sure if prayers might be considered out of boundaries but it is a big part of my life and just comes naturally, so i figured someone would tell me if they are unwelcome here as they are a reference to spirituality and/or religion. Please let me know if you would rather i didn't use that wording as i can adjust my vocabulary accordingly. I am not easily offended and strive to not offend others.
> Be well Stat..



I'm speaking just for myself here, but I don't mind the offering of prayers. During my several hospital stays some very nice people would go through the whole building, stopping in each room to offer a prayer for the patients.

I'm a pagan, so my beliefs are very different, but their kindness and thoughtfulness did wonders for me. I always felt a little bit better after a visit.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## mdk (Nov 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> The wind was crazy here today. One gust actually shook our house. This house is solid, the last time it shook was during an earthquake. I've never known wind to do that here in NE Ohio, short of a tornado.
> 
> The power went off, then came back on, then went off, back and forth, for a couple hours.
> 
> Looks like winter's coming.



It was very windy here today as well. Still windy in fact. I spent most of the day in the yard finishing up the last bit of stubborn leaves that finally fell over the last two days. It was quite a challenge raking and bagging with the wind. 

I didn't know you are from NE Ohio. I am from Western PA. We're practically neighbors. Cheers!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > It's been raining here all day. Which is fine, I'd much rather it were all rain than snow - we'd be as bad off as Buffalo!
> ...



I think that's a _perfect_ setting for football.  

Unless you're a referee.  But everybody else -- players, spectators... yee hah!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Firestorm of feelings, or simply the worst of Kismet.*​
> ...



You got served quite a plateful Stat.  How you holding up?

Prayer flags awind, for you and your sister...


----------



## Mertex (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I kept hearing people mention Homeland, so I told my husband we needed to watch it.  I don't remember how we were able to get the previous episodes, whether it was thru NetFlix or On Demand....but we started from the beginning and I got hooked right away.  Every episode leaves you hanging and wanting to see the next one.....same as with Breaking Bad and Dexter.  Very few programs do that for me.  We watched Master of Sex, but sometimes I feel like it just drags on and the episodes don't leave you hanging....I guess I like excitement.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 24, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





Well, an update on my Home Depot episode.....I posted where I tried to find some other company and was unsuccessful as all the door companies that I called, don't seem to do bi-fold doors, even though their web-sites say they do.  So, Mr Mertex and I were talking and I said, if they only make a certain size door, why can't we hire a carpenter to come and do whatever he has to do to our door frame to make it the size that is needed.  So we went back, and this time the other employee, (John, contractor on the side) was really happy to have us come back.  He was disappointed that the other employee just let us go without suggesting other possible solutions.....he said we could buy the wider doors and he can cut them to fit, but he's going to do it outside of Home Depot....on his own time and we pay him separately.  Anyway, we got a call the other day from him, and he was very apologetic, said Home Depot messed up the order and didn't send it when it was supposed to, but that he had resubmitted it and was checking on it and doors should be here next week.  I tell you, if it wasn't for employees like John,  Home Depot would probably go out of business....and some employees would help that with their lack of knowledge or interest.  Anyway, we think John is going to do a good job....fingers crossed.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We've had hard rains too but the temperature is back up. I took these yesterday. The lake is always changing and always beautiful. View attachment 34281View attachment 34282
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I can't see the lake!.......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 24, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.* I wasn't sure if prayers might be considered out of boundaries* but it is a big part of my life and just comes naturally, so i figured someone would tell me if they are unwelcome here as they are a reference to spirituality and/or religion. Please let me know if you would rather i didn't use that wording as i can adjust my vocabulary accordingly. I am not easily offended and strive to not offend others.
> Be well Stat..




Not at all.  I think what they mean is they don't want people discussing religion, because it is such a personal thing and people disagreeing with one's religion or making critical remarks about it just pushes buttons.  I pray all the time, mostly for forgiveness as I tend to stick my foot in my mouth too often!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 24, 2014)

Stat, I keep forgetting to tell you.  One of the ladies in my Bunco club is from Germany.  She has such a cute accent....anyway, for some reason I always thought that she was a war bride/GI bride.  At the Bunco I was fortunate to sit by her husband and through our conversation I found out that he was from Germany as well.  So, I asked him, if he had been in the military and he said no, they are both from Germany and they decided to come here because he is a cook and he knew there were a lot more restaurants here in the US than where he lived.  He said they first came to Cleveland, Ohio,  then moved to Cincinnati, then some other place and then finally ended up  in San Antonio.  He just retired a few years ago and moved out here to the Hill Country.  He speaks good English, which he learned on his own!  I need to find out what part of Germany....I forgot to ask.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

My daughter bought me a christmas door hanging that looks like a bow and has some metal parts to it.  Anyway the wind got so bad here I t had to take it off the door.  It didn't fly off but it kept sounding like someone was knocking.    .Seems to have died down npw but it was bad here today.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 25, 2014)

I almost needed some prayers after encountering a pothole on my motorsickle last night. I was/am fuming over that episode. The reason is it was apparently "fixed" but they didn't fill it enough. Its still deep enough to wreak havoc on motor vehicles & cause accidents. I'm going to report it to have it addressed.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Bonita Louise said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the warm welcome. I wasn't sure if prayers might be considered out of boundaries but it is a big part of my life and just comes naturally, so i figured someone would tell me if they are unwelcome here as they are a reference to spirituality and/or religion. Please let me know if you would rather i didn't use that wording as i can adjust my vocabulary accordingly. I am not easily offended and strive to not offend others.
> ...


Tis the power of positive thinking ..eventually i'll get to know the people here and that will help me adjust my words. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I almost needed some prayers after encountering a pothole on my moptorsickle last night. I was/am fuming over that episode. The reason is it was apparently "fixed" but they didn't fill it enough. Its still deep enough to wreak havoc on motor vehicles & cause accidents. I'm going to report it to have it addressed.


Love your avatar..my daughter has a dog that looks like that..without the pie of course, lol.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...


We replaced all our doors the beginning of last summer. I choose six panel bi folds for all the closets. Two were an odd size but Lowes had a manufacture that made them special order..twice as much moola though.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



As far as I am concerned 'homeland' ended at the finish of series two. I struggled to watch series 3 and 4 but gave up because it clashes with premiers of good new films at 9pm on a Sunday night.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I almost needed some prayers after encountering a pothole on my moptorsickle last night. I was/am fuming over that episode. The reason is it was apparently "fixed" but they didn't fill it enough. Its still deep enough to wreak havoc on motor vehicles & cause accidents. I'm going to report it to have it addressed.



Do you have alloy wheels? because that can buckle them.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > We've had hard rains too but the temperature is back up. I took these yesterday. The lake is always changing and always beautiful. View attachment 34281View attachment 34282
> ...



I KNOWSS!!

But this morning is clear and cold and blue, no fog and just beautiful. As always. 

As usual, I wanted to sleep in a bit but the critters woke me at 5 just so I could watch the sunrise. They're very sweet and considerate that way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> I almost needed some prayers after encountering a pothole on my moptorsickle last night. I was/am fuming over that episode. The reason is it was apparently "fixed" but they didn't fill it enough. Its still deep enough to wreak havoc on motor vehicles & cause accidents. I'm going to report it to have it addressed.



Yikes. 

Are you okay?

And your bike?


----------



## toxicmedia (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't shopped at Lowe's since they displayed their religious intolerance towards Americans.
> ...


You know what...you're right....my bad.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yay!! The sun is out. Boo it's cold again. 14 degrees. And everything that melted is now frozen. 

I'm off work tomorrow and my daughter is off school. Got to get ready for Thanksgiving and yes, we foolishly are going shopping this weekend too. Gluttons for punishment. LOL

Have a good one.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 25, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Cute as a bug's ear.

And she's very pretty.

Thanks for indulging me.

Edited to add - I noticed that others said the link didn't take them to the photo. It didn't for me either but I hunted around the general vicinity and found it.


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I almost needed some prayers after encountering a pothole on my moptorsickle last night. I was/am fuming over that episode. The reason is it was apparently "fixed" but they didn't fill it enough. Its still deep enough to wreak havoc on motor vehicles & cause accidents. I'm going to report it to have it addressed.
> ...


I just reported it to highway dept. maintenance. I have aluminum mags I believe. Not the spoke-type rims.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



You want to have your wheels checked then, because a buckled alloy wheel can be dangerous. I had alloy wheels on one of my bikes and the previous owner warned me not to go up kerbs because it buckles them. Previously I had always had spoked wheels and they will take some punishment, But you have to be carefull with alloy wheels.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

toxicmedia said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




No biggie the first time around. The disclaimer is for everyone, to be totally fair.

At the same time, that shouldn't keep you from having fun here. 

Hope you are well and prospering.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Stat, I keep forgetting to tell you.  One of the ladies in my Bunco club is from Germany.  She has such a cute accent....anyway, for some reason I always thought that she was a war bride/GI bride.  At the Bunco I was fortunate to sit by her husband and through our conversation I found out that he was from Germany as well.  So, I asked him, if he had been in the military and he said no, they are both from Germany and they decided to come here because he is a cook and he knew there were a lot more restaurants here in the US than where he lived.  He said they first came to Cleveland, Ohio,  then moved to Cincinnati, then some other place and then finally ended up  in San Antonio.  He just retired a few years ago and moved out here to the Hill Country.  He speaks good English, which he learned on his own!  I need to find out what part of Germany....I forgot to ask.




Well, feel free to give them a way to reach me.... and we can chat it up auf Deutsch!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

Good (late) Morning, Cappucinistas of the world!

Sorry, backlogged with a log of make-up work since I was in the USA for 10 days.  Got up at 7 to dig in and just now, I have about 20 minutes to be online.

Hope you all are enjoying a fine Tuesday.

-Stat


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...


I took a quick look last night but I will take a closer look today & have a mechanic give them a look as well. Thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Bonita Louise said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




The place where we are having them installed is between our den and sunroom.  When we had the sunroom built, that area was the outdoor patio, so there were French doors leading out to it.  Four Seasons didn't mention the doors and we didn't think about it, but once the sun room was built, if you opened the doors, they would take a lot of room and looked awkward in the den, so we paid someone to come remove them and make the frame one that looks like any going from room to room.  However, we have an AC/heating unit in there, and with the opening, it is hard to keep the sunroom warm/cool in the winter/summer.  Bi-folds wouldn't take up that much room and when open would be flush with the frame....closing them would keep the warm/cool air in......


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Oh, no, not at all.  There are 4 Seasons, each one has 12 series/episodes.  If you were watching Season 1 you ended it way too soon.....Season 4 just started in October 2014, and it is still as exciting as the first 3 Seasons.  Most everyone thought it had ended at the end of Season 3, with the way it ended....but I was surprised to see it come back and thought they surely can't surpass Season 3, but they actually have.   I've never seen a Homeland episode that I thought was boring.

And, if it clashes with other programs, you can always record it and watch it later.  There's no way I'm going to miss an episode.  I'll watch it on my computer if for some reason I miss one and I don't have it taped.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yeah, I happen to know where it is too, and I had already seen it.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Good morning folks.....I'm all dressed up and going shopping today.  Gotta get it done, even though I sure don't like it.  

Came in to USMB this morning, I had over 25 alerts, but I don't have time to go and respond to them....I'll do it tonight, if I'm not exhausted from all that shopping!


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Mertex, I can't record anything now as Britain has gone digital and does not transmit analogue signals and my video recorder only works on analogue so it is obsolete. I have not got around to getting a digital system yet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

Dajjal  -really glad to see you here in the CC. Stop by often, you are more than welcome here, as is everyone.

Good to see that the CC is really taking off. That's great.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Thank you, Pogo .

I am exhausted, but back to work as usual. Being an independent contractor means that if I don't work, I don't eat. So, back at it I am.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I just got done watching this week's.  It was pretty intense.  Good grief.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 25, 2014)

I just saw a promo for another favorite series, House of Lies.  Showtime, starts January 11.  Omg, I love that series.  House of Cards also starts in January on Netflix.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Good morning folks.....I'm all dressed up and going shopping today.  Gotta get it done, even though I sure don't like it.
> 
> Came in to USMB this morning, I had over 25 alerts, but I don't have time to go and respond to them....I'll do it tonight, if I'm not exhausted from all that shopping!



Gotta say, I never look at the alerts. Just don't have the time. They pile up and then zero out. And then start over again. 

Have fun shopping. ARGH. I hate shopping and do most by catalog and Amazon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 25, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I kind of agree about Masters of Sex. 

Uh, what does it say about a program about sex that its not exciting ... ?

I wish we could get Netflix or On Demand but that's part of the price we pay for seeing that wonderful lake every morning. We're still in the Dark Ages when it comes to streaming.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

After four weeks of massive stress, it's nice to come home, cook a nice, hot tea and come to the Cappucino Corral and put my feet up....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

So, where are all the hot babes with big bra sizes???


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, where are all the hot babes with big bra sizes???



That's for Cheers where the drinks are.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, uhm, er.... uhm....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

So, I told you all I was going shopping.....had an interesting experience.  After going to several stores and spending some money, I had only bought two gifts to mark off my gift list.  I still had about ten more to get so I decided to drive over to the mall that's closest to my area.  I went into Macy's, got my husband a nice gift, then I strolled on over to Dillards.    I wandered into the women's area and thought, maybe I should get me a Christmasy sweater or shirt, so I was looking around, when one of the sales ladies approached me and asked me if she could help me find something.  I smiled and said "I was just looking" and she mumbled something like "if you find something let me know and I'll be glad to help you"......I continued looking and then I saw the coats....I'm thinking maybe I should buy me a new coat as the one I have is a couple of years old.  It doesn't really get that cold here in Texas, and I probably only wear it 10 times total, but, I thought if I find a good deal I may just buy me a new one.  I was checking out all the different ones, when the same lady approached me and asked me "Are you looking for a specific color?" - to which I replied, "No, not really, I don't even know what I want, yet".....so again she said she'd be happy to help me....I was still looking at the coats and the prices, when she came back and said "You still haven't found anything?  You've been here for 30 minutes" - which kinda took me by surprise.  I thought that was rather rude but thought maybe she didn't mean it the way I took it so I just said,  "No, I haven't found what I want" - After a while I talked myself out of buying a coat, so I went back to the other area where I had seen some neat sweaters.  I had just started to check one out, when here comes that same saleslady.....and with a big smile said "You're still here?" - by this time I found her comment really annoying, so I responded,  "Are you timing me"?  To which she replied "Oh no, not at all, I was just going to the bathroom, but I'll be back" - (didn't really know why she was telling me this), but by then I had enough of her following me around and her questions seemed like she wanted me to hurry and buy something.  I  was so annoyed, I decided I didn't really want the sweater and left.  I told my husband about it, and he thought that was weird of her to say that to me....maybe she really doesn't know how she comes across?


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Hi Mertex, I can't record anything now as Britain has gone digital and does not transmit analogue signals and my video recorder only works on analogue so it is obsolete. I have not got around to getting a digital system yet.




Oh, that's too bad, Dajjal.....it really helps because many times we are gone when the programs air, and recording them sure helps.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 25, 2014)

Pogo   saw this, reminded me of Hobbes....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 26, 2014)

Guten Morgen,  Bon Matin,  Dobre Utra,  Boker Tov,  GOOD MORNING cappucinistas of the world and a good and humpy Hump Day to all! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 26, 2014)

getting an early start today.

bbl


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> getting an early start today.
> 
> bbl


Me too but not as early as you.    I'm waiting for the sunrise at least.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning Everyone,

I like this one:






Hope all you believers have those trees and stars ready.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 26, 2014)

Good morning. Snowing here. 3-4 inches expected. Just enough to make those poor, unfortunate souls who have to work have a rough drive. Luckily, I have the day off. My daughter is off of school too. Mommy, daughter day. I love those. Have a good one.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

Good morning folks.....really busy today, hope I have time to come by later....enjoy the day.


----------



## mdk (Nov 26, 2014)

Good morning everyone! Safe travel for those of you hitting the road to tomorrow to be with your nearest and dearest. Happy Thansgiving!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 26, 2014)

heavy/wet snow just started here around the D.C. metro area.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 26, 2014)

Got up to 18 Celsius today and it rained.  Ugh. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 26, 2014)

Finally slept in this morning and woke to a cold rain. We were supposed to be on the road today but changed our minds and will be staying home. YAY!

Just finished my 3rd cup of coffee and circling in on getting some more stuff listed on Ebay and Amazon. 

Hope y'all have a terrific day. Stay warm and dry!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Finally slept in this morning and woke to a cold rain. We were supposed to be on the road today but changed our minds and will be staying home. YAY!
> 
> Just finished my 3rd cup of coffee and circling in on getting some more stuff listed on Ebay and Amazon.
> 
> Hope y'all have a terrific day. Stay warm and dry!


Have fun!  No snow or rain expected here until sometime over the weekend.  Feel sorry for people who have to travel over the holidays.  I did it for many years, it can get rough.


----------



## pepperpot (Nov 26, 2014)

Snow and lots of it for us here in the mountains of New England!!  So glad I am not traveling this year!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 26, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Snow and lots of it for us here in the mountains of New England!!  So glad I am not traveling this year!


Settle in, have some good food, snuggle up and get some rest.  

Doesn't that sound perfect?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 26, 2014)

My little one is sleeping here tonight.  Her mom had to work late.  After she whipped me at memory three times and we made some nice music together (voice,  piano), she is now sleeping like a bear.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! Safe travel for those of you hitting the road to tomorrow to be with your nearest and dearest. Happy Thansgiving!



I'm only going about 27 miles, but the way traffic has been lately, I need all the thoughts and prayers for a safe trip.....


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

pepperpot said:


> Snow and lots of it for us here in the mountains of New England!!  So glad I am not traveling this year!




How nice.....it was always so beautiful looking out my window when I lived in NH.....but you're right, traveling in it is not much fun.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pepperpot said:
> 
> 
> > Snow and lots of it for us here in the mountains of New England!!  So glad I am not traveling this year!
> ...



It used to be. Flying used to be so much fun. Now its a huge chore. 

But I still love it.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm fixing a pecan pie, then I'm going to whip up a green bean casserole and a cranberry relish.....raw cranberries, apples, celery, pecans and gelatin, .....it's delicious.  Then I can relax the rest of the evening.....tomorrow all I have to do is ride over with my culinary contribution....along with a couple of bottles of wine, should be fun.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 26, 2014)

Does anyone else cook with their spouse/partner/family? We really enjoy it and usually end up doing as much laughing as cooking. 

Today we made bread and a big pot of potato, leek, garlic soup that turned out SO good. No recipe and its different every time. 

And fresh hot bread was perfect with it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I'm fixing a pecan pie, then I'm going to whip up a green bean casserole and a cranberry relish.....raw cranberries, apples, celery, pecans and gelatin, .....it's delicious.  Then I can relax the rest of the evening.....tomorrow all I have to do is ride over with my culinary contribution....along with a couple of bottles of wine, should be fun.



We're going to try a creme brulee pumpkin pie tomorrow. 

Sounds yummy and I'll let you know. 

Also sounds so rich and calorific that we won't be able to eat anything else!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > pepperpot said:
> ...




I hate flying.....the last time we went to California in 2013, we flew and it wasn't too bad, but it was a direct flight.  I hate stopovers and having to navigate crowded airports and sometimes run to make the connection....if it's in the continental US, I'd rather drive, no matter how far.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does anyone else cook with their spouse/partner/family? We really enjoy it and usually end up doing as much laughing as cooking.
> 
> Today we made bread and a big pot of potato, leek, garlic soup that turned out SO good. No recipe and its different every time.
> 
> And fresh hot bread was perfect with it.




The extent of my husband's culinary expertise is heating water/soup and spreading peanut butter and jelly on bread.....outside of that forget about it.  He hates when I tell people this story:

When we first married, I was going to go get my hair done, but I was going to make spaghetti that evening and I thought how much quicker if he would brown the meat for me while I was at the beauty shop.  He said, sure! When I got home, he was busy outside, so I headed for the kitchen looking for the meat, which I thought would be in a frying pan on top of the stove.  No, it wasn't.  I looked in the fridge, thought it would probably be in a bowl....no luck.  I finally had to go outside and ask him where he put it.  "It's in the fridge", he said, "on a plate"....on a plate?.....well I looked and looked and finally my eyes landed on this perfectly brown square piece of ground meat.  He browned it on both sides....so now you get the picture?


----------



## Grandma (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

And now we must sing our Thanksgiving carol - everyone join in:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 27, 2014)

Gobble, gobble!!

Gobble, gobble, gobble!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Yeah, I do understand. 

I wish our the US had the train service they have in Europe and GB. Its fast, reliable, clean, great food, very comfortable and just nice to look out the window and watch the gorgeous scenery go by. 

The best train trip ever was from Paris to the south of France, wine country. We stayed a week at Carcassonne - an incredible medieval walled city - and then took the train north, all the way to Brussels. I don't remember how much the tickets were but I do remember thinking that it was very reasonable. 

Flying has gotten so expensive and uncomfortable. Love watching old movies that show a mile of leg room and an actual edible meal being served. Now you eat your bag of nuts of your knees that are up under your chin.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2014)

I love the train trips we've taken.  One 9 hour trip to Montreal was especially great.  The food is served like they do on airplanes now and I prefer the dining car like in Europe but there's always lots of conversation and pretty scenery.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 27, 2014)

Morning and Happy Thanksgiving, Guys.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I love the train trips we've taken.  One 9 hour trip to Montreal was especially great.  The food is served like they do on airplanes now and I prefer the dining car like in Europe but there's always lots of conversation and pretty scenery.



We really loved talking to others on train trips. Its all very open and friendly. One young man had his toddler age son and was going from France to Belgium to pick up his wife from work. Like we would do in the car.

And we had the choice of going to the dining car or having food served in our compartment or seat. One trip, we didn't know what to expect so we took a picnic lunch. Some others had done the same thing and we all shared. Just spread it all out along with a couple of bottles of wine and ate and talked and looked out the window. Great fun and much more enjoyable than if we had rented a car.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving All! 
May the nation find peace and thankfulness!


----------



## Dot Com (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy day to all in the CC


----------



## Mertex (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy eating....everyone..


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 27, 2014)

It's not Thanksgiving in Germany. Three of my workout partners just took me to the Christmas Market (Weihnachtsmarkt) where I live and we just drank Glühwein (Christmas Wine) for about 2 hours. Four glasses. I'm plastered........ wonderful..... schööööön..... LOL.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 27, 2014)

The creme brulee pumpkin pie is incredible. 

I don't gorge on Thanksgiving but I may have another tiny sliver of that pie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

Tiny?   Gimme that pie!  Lol

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

Long but fun posting. Grab your Cappuccino first! And TGIF....

Wow, it just occurred to me, with all the crazy things that had been going on in my life, that I missed my 1-year anniversary in USMB.  LOL. Duh, Stat, doh....

I joined on November 21, 2013 and was flying back to Germany from the USA on November 21, 2014.

Where did the "year" go to, anyhoo......???

Here's to my first year in USMB, Champagne for everyone:




*A toast to the many new acquaintances I have made this last "year" in USMB!*

A special toast to cereal_killer , who went out of his way to make me feel welcome here and has often given very good input to me in convos. You don't always find that in a site-administrator.

Many have been asking in PM (convos) how I am doing. I am quite sad because it has been a truly shitty month for me and my family in just so many ways, but I am ok.  That being said, I've always been a strong believer in hard work and that that time, work and concentration on the task at hand can heal many wounds. As my mentor always said to me: "there's no substitute for a good work ethic".  

The trip to the USA triggered a weekend switch with my daughter and so she is going to be with me both this weekend (in lieu of last weekend) AND next weekend (which would be the normally scheduled weekend, anyway). Wohoo!!!!

 Tonight we are going to a vocal comedy at a small but very fun theater in the city where I live.   

Tomorrow I have just a little bit of work and then the little one and I will go for a long hike. We may also clean out the cellar since Monday in my neighborhood is a day called *SPERRMÜLLTAG*. This day happens four times a year in most cities in Germany, where people can put old furniture, electronics and stuff on the curb for free pick-up and such and well, it's been 5 years since I have thought to clean out my cellar compartment. It's time, it really is.... and I am thinking that the little one (soon to be 8, I had better start calling her 3/4 pint instead of 1/2 pint!!) might like to help. If you put this kind of large and bulky stuff out on any other day other than the one specifically assigned for this task, then you get a bill for the pick-up. Most people put out their stuff one the night before SPERRMÜLLTAG, or even the night before, so that the other people can come by and pick-up anything they want before the city comes and hauls the stuff away. I found a perfectly good bedroom chest for my daughter's room this way: most of her books fit into it. 

On Sunday, as usual, swimming is on the plan. And I plan to play every single game that she has in her bedroom, from memory to happy hippo to go fish to you name it, to find out what games she is willing to sort out of the mix because her room is SO full of stuff, I have no idea how she is going to fit in new stuff this coming Christmas!!  One of the unexpected things I have experienced as a divorced person whose child comes to visit every two weeks is that her toys stay in perfect condition. In fact, she has never once broken a toy or game or puzzle even once, which is now leading to a clutter problem. But I cannot remove anything on my own - that kid has a perfect, almost photographic memory, of where everything is in her room. 

Any parents out there with helpful suggestions?  

Have a good TGIF, folks!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Long but fun posting. Grab your Cappuccino first! And TGIF....
> 
> Wow, it just occurred to me, with all the crazy things that had been going on in my life, that I missed my 1-year anniversary in USMB.  LOL. Duh, Stat, doh....
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're in for a fun weekend....about suggestions, you might ask her (daughter) if she would like to donate one or more of her toys to a needy child....don't know if they do that in Germany, but here in the US, there are many places where you can donate  toys for children....or take them to the Goodwill, where they will be resold for less and some poor family may be able to afford it.


----------



## mdk (Nov 28, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol


----------



## Mertex (Nov 28, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol



Good morning mdk.....I'm up, bright and early, feeling great.  Said I wouldn't do Black Friday, and here I am getting ready to go over to Bjorn's to get a sound system for one of our TV's....I don't think this store had people camping out waiting for the doors to open, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

Ever had a day where every little step is a battle? Well, today was one of those days. 

The public transit where I live had massive problems with the tram line that goes through my neighborhood, and so there are substitute busses that they set up for a certain distance. So, what should have been a maximum fourty minute trip to pick up my daughter for the weekend turned into an *hour and fourty minute trip* because when the busses finally got to a tram stop where the line was working, the damned tram was already long gone.  Since there are three tram changes to go through, per the fucking domino effect, there were delays at every changeover. Miss one tram, miss them all. AAARGH.  When I picked her up, we went to a cafe to get her a milkshake and me a (yes, you guessed it) Cappuccino. A lady rushed by my table and her purse hit my cappuccino cup which went flying and dashed me with hot cappuccino before crashing all over the floor into a google of pieces. She didn't even apologize and would have left had the guy who owns the place not blocked her way at the door.  Very reluctantly, she was willing to buy me another cappuccino but then ruined the moment by letting out a particular type of slur that I cannot repeat here, a slur that is going to cost her about €1.500 before the judge since my phone recorder was on the very moment she did what she did - I was recording a memo to myself about a part of my business. In Germany, certain slurs violate §130 of the German Civil Code (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch - BGB, for short), under the category of "Volksverhetzung". Here you can read it in ENGLISH. Those are slurs that have to do with the after effects of WWII, if you get my drift. Lovely.


Then, on the way home, both bus lines from where my daughter lives had 30 minute delays and on the way down the hill, there was a wreck. All said and told, that usual 40 minute trip to get there or back took *2 hours*, so we got home at 6 pm instead of 4 pm. I cooked her newest favorite meal: penne rigate with salmon, zucchini and a nice hollandaise-like salmon sauce. She ate it up like crazy. At least that wasn't a battle. 

Then we went to get the car I use for car-sharing, that I had rented for tonight, and the damned car wasn't there. Someone else simply took it, without having booked it. So, the guy who owns the car sharing place called the cops, who will be waiting until that person comes back. That person will get a €500 fine for illegally taking a car and must reimburse my rental costs AND the costs for the taxi trips we had to take in lieu of a car from car sharing.  With car sharing, I can drive much more often than many in the USA, but for less costs and since I am saving for little one's college expenses, it's usually worth the headache. 


The comedy show at the theatre was great. 

But when we got home, I opened a cabinet to get some red beets out for my daughter (she loves red beets in a green salad) and a can flew out of the overhead cabinet and smashed a teapot that was an inheritance piece from my mother's estate. This was a moment where I finally flipped out and slammed the goddamned door so hard that the walls shook. My daughter looked terrified but I told her right away it had nothing to do with her, that sometimes, you just gotta let it all out! After that moment, I felt much, much better!

So, we ended the day with a very healthy meal, one hour of Garfield and Odie and then my little one decided to learn the Androidify program installed on my smart phone. This is her 7th creation:



 


LOL!!!  So, at least battle-day ended on a happy note.


----------



## mdk (Nov 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol
> ...



I hope you fun shopping. I am enjoying the day by being lazy, having shots of Maker's Mark, and playing board/games. A typical Friday indeed. lol. Cheers to you my dear!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 28, 2014)

There. Now I feel much better!!!


----------



## Bonita Louise (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Long but fun posting. Grab your Cappuccino first! And TGIF....
> 
> Wow, it just occurred to me, with all the crazy things that had been going on in my life, that I missed my 1-year anniversary in USMB.  LOL. Duh, Stat, doh....
> 
> ...


 Congrats on your anniversary! Our family donate to the woman's shelter and/or the rescue center for the homeless. Another thought is the foster children's dept. That is if you have the equivalent to those there where you are. 
The little ones feel good helping others too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and here's to a good Saturday for y'all:


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and here's to a good Saturday for y'all:


Community Cappuccino?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 29, 2014)

Good Morning All and buy something from your community today.  Small Business Saturday today.


----------



## Dajjal (Nov 29, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol



Black Friday has now migrated to Britain, but we were not ready for it as stores did not anticipate the scrum, and there were not enough security guards. So people ran amok fighting for TV's. One store had to call the police to restore order.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 29, 2014)

Scrum??


----------



## Zander (Nov 29, 2014)

Damn those scrumbags!!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ever had a day where every little step is a battle? Well, today was one of those days.
> 
> The public transit where I live had massive problems with the tram line that goes through my neighborhood, and so there are substitute busses that they set up for a certain distance. So, what should have been a maximum fourty minute trip to pick up my daughter for the weekend turned into an *hour and fourty minute trip* because when the busses finally got to a tram stop where the line was working, the damned tram was already long gone.  Since there are three tram changes to go through, per the fucking domino effect, there were delays at every changeover. Miss one tram, miss them all. AAARGH.  When I picked her up, we went to a cafe to get her a milkshake and me a (yes, you guessed it) Cappuccino. A lady rushed by my table and her purse hit my cappuccino cup which went flying and dashed me with hot cappuccino before crashing all over the floor into a google of pieces. She didn't even apologize and would have left had the guy who owns the place not blocked her way at the door.  Very reluctantly, she was willing to buy me another cappuccino but then ruined the moment by letting out a particular type of slur that I cannot repeat here, a slur that is going to cost her about €1.500 before the judge since my phone recorder was on the very moment she did what she did - I was recording a memo to myself about a part of my business. In Germany, certain slurs violate §130 of the German Civil Code (Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch - BGB, for short), under the category of "Volksverhetzung". Here you can read it in ENGLISH. Those are slurs that have to do with the after effects of WWII, if you get my drift. Lovely.
> 
> ...



Man, that was a rough day for you.  I guess we all have them at one time or another.  Glad the day ended well....and you're having fun with your daughter, that's priority #1.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 29, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Well, the place wasn't crowded, although lots of people decided to check out their Black Friday sales.  It didn't take more than 30 minutes for us to decide on a new Bose sound system that will enhance the clarity in the sound of our game room TV.  The only problem was that they told us we would get a call Friday night to set up a Saturday install, and we never did get a call.  We called this morning, and they had some sort of misunderstanding, thought we lived in the immediate area...anyway, now we have to wait until Wednesday....they're supposed to call Monday...I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mdk (Nov 29, 2014)

Evening folks! I hope everyone had a wonderful day.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 29, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol
> ...



It's a mess.......IMHO.


----------



## mdk (Nov 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


How fun. I am looking at getting a new sound system but I think I want a new laptop first. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, to everyone


----------



## Mertex (Nov 30, 2014)

Hope everyone will:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Nov 30, 2014)

Apart from swimming a mile this morning it has been a very laid back Sunday.

Just two more weeks of turning up at the office and then I am off for the rest of the year.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 30, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Apart from swimming a mile this morning it has been a very laid back Sunday.
> 
> Just two more weeks of turning up at the office and then *I am off for the rest of the year.*



Woohoo!  Sounds like some fun time.....


----------



## Grandma (Nov 30, 2014)

I slept all day. There was just me, the hubs, and 1 grandkid. Nice and quiet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Good morning,  Cappucinistas of the world and welcome to Monday.  I feel quite sick today,  with a cold/ bronchitis.  On my way home from taking my daughter to school,  feeling worse by the minute.  Ugh. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh NOES Stat. Not surprising though, considering what you've been through lately. Can you stay in, sip tea and relax?

Very cold here. Night before last, we had dinner on the deck and watched the bats. And, yesterday morning, breakfast out on deck, just beautiful. This morning, a light dusting of frozen snow on the deck. 

I would have slept in but of course, the dog and cats had something different in mind - so I was up before dawn. 

But, I did get to see a pair of adult eagles fly by. 

Hope y'all have a great day.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol



Same here. 

You couldn't pay me to go to stores during the shopping frenzy. There's nothing I want badly enough to go through that. Apparently, the prices aren't all that great anyway.

Our rule is, if its not done by Thanksgiving, its probably not going to happen. We shop throughout the year. If we see something for the kids, we'll nab it and put it away. I just can't stand to shop so buy most from catalogs or on line. 

The only problem with that is that we get gazillions of catalogs that mostly go from the mailbox to the recycle bin.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 1, 2014)

happy cyber-monday cappuccino members


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and here's to a good Saturday for y'all:
> ...



Sorry I missed your response, was a long weekend with my daughter. Actually, I think it was part of a major Cappuccino competition.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oh NOES Stat. Not surprising though, considering what you've been through lately. Can you stay in, sip tea and relax?
> 
> Very cold here. Night before last, we had dinner on the deck and watched the bats. And, yesterday morning, breakfast out on deck, just beautiful. This morning, a light dusting of frozen snow on the deck.
> 
> ...




My work day starts in 50 minutes, from 17:30 to 22:30.  I just slept about 7.5 hours, from 9 to 4:30, and slept like a rock, fully medicated with stuff to release mucus, to free the nose, the relieve aches and pains, the usual.

Yeah, I do think that the stresses of the last 5 weeks are taking a toll on my body. I will be sleeping a LOT extra this week in between business appointments.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I hope all of you had a wonderful and meaningful Thanksgiving. Stay safe and warm all you Black Friday shoppers. I'll be doing my shopping online. lol
> ...



I used to buy my Christmas presents from a television shopping channel called, 'bid TV' but it went bust. So I too now get my stuff from catalogues. They give your address to other companies, so I keep getting more.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning All and buy something from your community today.  Small Business Saturday today.



Agree completely but its tough when you live in a small town but when we do need something we can get from a small business, we go out of our way to buy from them. 

We need to support the American dream of the little guy being able to own a business.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



I'm just really grateful to be able to recycle all those catalogs but I feel bad for our mail carrier who has to sort and load them into his truck.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning All and buy something from your community today.  Small Business Saturday today.
> ...




I got to the Weihnachstmarkt right here where I live and look for smaller companies from the surrounding areas who work all year long to sell their wares at this market.  I've started a tradition that my daughter gets one exotic musical instrument per holiday season.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 1, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Aw, what a really nice tradition. One of the things we do every year is make a handmade xmas ornament for each grand kid and kid. Many of them incorporate a photo of something important that happened that year as well as the date. 

We subscribe to magazines for our grand kids. It SHOULD be easy to renew those subscriptions but Cricket makes it into a huge ordeal. Finally just got them renewed after trying unsuccessfully online several times and after several phones calls. 

We also subscribe to both Highlights and Ranger Rick and neither are as difficult as Cricket makes it. 

Oh well, its done for another year ...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice Avi Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nice Avi Stat.




Thanks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

As I cough and hack my way through the evening. Not even Penthouse can cheer me up today. Ugh.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 1, 2014)

There is so much crap going around right now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh.... sniffle, sniffle. cough, cough. Ugh.


----------



## Grandma (Dec 1, 2014)

Get well soon, Stat. I hate that you feel so crappy.

The excessive catalogues - you guys can get on a No Mail List and reduce the junk mail.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning,  Cappucinistas of the world and welcome to Monday.  I feel quite sick today,  with a cold/ bronchitis.  On my way home from taking my daughter to school,  feeling worse by the minute.  Ugh.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk




Oh no......please don't sneeze into your computer....I sure don't want to catch your cold....  Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

Now that the cooler weather is here, I decided it was time for me to start doing my daily stationary bike exercise.  I was able to stomach 15 minutes this morning....hopefully I will get back into the habit of doing it for longer periods until I'm doing at least 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the world!!!

Since Christmas is not far away, and in Germany, St. Nikolaus Tag is just 4 days away:








Just for a quick explanation: in Germany, the gift-giving is spread over 2 different days.  In the night from December 5th to December 6th, "St. Nikolaus" visits homes where children have put out stockings and those stockings are then filled with small gifts and goodies. And of course, some gifts are given on the 24th or the 25th, but they are from the "Christkind". My little one has her regular weekend visit with me this weekend and so this time, I am responsible for the "Nikolausies", as adults call them around here. 

A number of years back, when she was very small and I had a performance to sing that evening (the 5th), the babysitter reported to me that my little one took one complete hour getting her shoes perfectly lined up on the mat to the door, with a stocking perfectly draped over said shoes. She also WILLINGLY went to bed at 6 PM. Well, I got home at midnight, relieved the babysitter and filled her stocking. No sooner had I laid down to sleep (1 am) did the little one burst into my bedroom, jump on my stomach, and ask if Nikolaus was there. I told her to sleep some more, otherwise Nikolaus would know she was awake and would skip over our house. One year, I engaged a good friend of mine to come by, dressed up as Nikolaus (it was freezing cold that day). As he came in, her eyes were big as silver dollars. He read from his "book" of all the things she had done in the last year (things I reported to him, lol...). As he reported over some of her mischief, you could see how she literally shrank in her seat, but as he praised her good deeds, she was as happy as a lark. Now that she is in the 2nd grade, I have no idea how long I can still uphold the legend. Wait and see. 

BTW, the bronchitis is starting to exit - finally. I've been fighting it for more than three weeks, it happened when I flew to the USA for my BIL's funeral. Within a couple of days, I should be humming along again. Slept like a bear in the night.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 2, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I was buying a lot one year from QVC which I really like to do.  I like it too much, spend too much.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


I know, I get so many catalogs and now that I am living in a bigger city that has all of those stores, I just throw them in the recycling bin.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ugh.... sniffle, sniffle. cough, cough. Ugh.


Recipie for a hot toddy (I'm sure you've already thought of it):

Hot Toddy Recipe And Cold Remedy - Food.com


2 ounces whiskey (we use Jack Daniels)
1 tablespoon honey
4 ounces water (hot from the tap)
1 teaspoon lemon juice (we use the stuff in the plastic lemon)
1 slice fresh lemon (if we don't have this we don't use it) (optional)
*Directions:*

Place the whisky in a large microwave safe mug.
Add the honey.
Pour the hot water into the mug over the spoon you used for the honey to get off the last little drops.
Add the lemon juice and stir well.
Place the mug in the microwave for 1 minute or until it is piping hot, but not boiling.
Add the lemon slice and serve.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh.... sniffle, sniffle. cough, cough. Ugh.
> ...




Sounds good.....I'm going to have to copy it and use it for sure in the near future.....right now I'm doing great, but this weather has been yoyo-ing.....perfect for catching cold.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

Getting read to go ride my bike...........


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 2, 2014)

Been sneezing on and off myself for the last couple of days. Not an actual cold but something has got to me!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 3, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Been sneezing on and off myself for the last couple of days. Not an actual cold but something has got to me!




Maybe you picked up what Stat had....maybe he sneezed into the computer while you were on the other end?


----------



## daws101 (Dec 3, 2014)

holiday humor
warning this will make you spit your morning beverage !


----------



## Mertex (Dec 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> holiday humor
> warning this will make you spit your morning beverage !



Yuckk.....it's bad enough to have to see some of that on TV!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 3, 2014)

Did 30 minutes on my stationary bike.......I'm working toward 1 hr....gonna take a while.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Did 30 minutes on my stationary bike.......I'm working toward 1 hr....gonna take a while.


good what level?


----------



## Mertex (Dec 3, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Did 30 minutes on my stationary bike.......I'm working toward 1 hr....gonna take a while.
> ...




My bike has 12 levels.  Last winter I started with 1 and worked up to level 7.....but then I quit riding it during the summer and now I have to go read the instructions again, cause I forgot what each level does, so right now I'm just going with level 1 and trying to increase my time every time I get on it.


----------



## mdk (Dec 3, 2014)

Good afternoon folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I spent the majority of the afternoon putting out Christmas decorations. I love this time of year.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 3, 2014)

mdk said:


> Good afternoon folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I spent the majority of the afternoon putting out Christmas decorations. I love this time of year.




Good for you.  I love the Christmas decorations everywhere, but, this year I'm not decorating.  We're going out of state for Christmas and my husband and I both agree that there won't be anyone here to see them the whole week of Christmas, and I hate all the work, anyway!  I love decorations and when my kids were little I went all out....now I am glad I don't have to do it but maybe every other year.    I also love playing Christmas music throughout the month of December, but hubby gets tired of it pretty quick....


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Did 30 minutes on my stationary bike.......I'm working toward 1 hr....gonna take a while.



With that amount of time, you could get a real bike and go places. I have an exercise bike that is gathering dust, and I really need to use it because I am terribly unfit.


----------



## mdk (Dec 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I spent the majority of the afternoon putting out Christmas decorations. I love this time of year.
> ...



All of our family is in state and very close. We never have to leave the state for any major holiday. 

I have decorations everywhere. I have some for every room and on all 4 floors. I play some James Brown Christmas and make Grandma's egg nog.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm so glad for my stationary bike. I have it sitting where it looks out over the lake but its cold out there on the screen in porch so will drag it into the living room. Then it stares at me so if I don't feel like riding, it nags me until I do. I have this rule about the bike in front of the TV - all commercials have to be spent cycling. 

I have other machines too but the bike is always my favorite and once its in the living room, I'd have to move out furniture to fit anything more in. We have a separate building where all the gym and weight lifting stuff is. Its heated so its okay.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 4, 2014)

Awakened at 5.30 this morning by red lights and siren. Stumbled out of the bedroom, starkers, to look out the front window, wondering if I had died and didn't know it. There was an ambulance sitting on the street, in front of my house, apparently having come from farther down the peninsula. They sat there for a few minutes and then drove off up the hill.

I can't remember the last time I heard a siren. Living out in the middle of nowhere, its a very rare occurrence. And, not another car for miles around - did they really have to use their siren then and there? I s'pose it scared the deer away. 

It was clear this morning but now fog is rolling in and I saw an eagle fly by earlier.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 4, 2014)

Good (late) Morning, Cappucinistas of the World!!  Wishing you all a good Thursday.  Have fun out there.
And remember, engage in safe-foruming.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


my bike is like that too.
I'm at level 5 "rolling hills" and it's a work out!


----------



## daws101 (Dec 4, 2014)

still wet after two full days of rain (the most we've had in 3 years! you may find this odd but here in so cal  rain and clouds make it feel like Christmas
last year it was 80 degrees on Christmas


----------



## Mertex (Dec 4, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Did 30 minutes on my stationary bike.......I'm working toward 1 hr....gonna take a while.
> ...




I used to have a bike....but I live in the Hill Country......a simple ride around the block was arduous, only did it once.  My real bike is now "garden art" after it sat in the shed for years gathering dust.   I'm also allergic to the sun....so riding outside for the purpose of getting fit just creates more problems for me.  When I ride with my hub on his Harley, I wear a jacket, so I don't get too much sun, then.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 4, 2014)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



A friend of mine puts a Christmas tree in every room (except the kitchen)......her boxes of decorations take up almost the entire garage!  Mine take up a good chunk of the attic.  I have a Dicken's "village" that is a lot of work to set up, but really nice to view.

You're lucky to have everyone close by.  My sister and her family are the only ones that live in this area, and one of my nieces (my brother's daughter) ....everyone else is at least 150 miles or more away!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Mine is in one of our bedrooms, and we have a TV in there, so I do watch the morning shows which makes the time go fast.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 4, 2014)

daws101 said:


> still wet after two full days of rain (the most we've had in 3 years! you may find this odd but here in so cal  rain and clouds make it feel like Christmas
> last year it was 80 degrees on Christmas




It's been muggy almost all week here.  It drizzles some, but nothing that you can actually record.  

We're getting our bi-fold doors put in, right now, this very moment....can hardly wait for the installer to finish.  They are going to look so nice....I'll have to post a picture.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 4, 2014)

Ta-DA.......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ta-DA.......



Those look awesome!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 4, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ta-DA.......
> ...



He did an awesome job.....outside of Home Depot, too.  Home Depot provided the doors, and he had to cut them down to fit the door frame....we are really pleased.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ta-DA.......


cool


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 5, 2014)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and a good TGIF to you!

Today is December 5th, a critical day for German children, who are on especially good behavior today, knowing that St. Nikolaus should be coming tonight to fill their stockings, for tomorrow, December 6th, is "St. Nikolaus Tag":





I, St. Statilaus (  ), just wrapped my little one's "Nikolausies" and then hid them in a bag in the kitchen in a place I am sure my little one will not look (where the heavy pots and pans are LOL).  She gives a school concert in about 90 minutes, so I am just on long enough to say HI to all:

HI!

And then get on my way to her school concert and then bring her home for her weekend visit. She will be cleaning her room tonight and setting out a stocking for St. Niko(Stati)laus to fill!!!  Tomorrow, after she has played with her new toys and colored in her new books and such, we will go any buy a nice yugoslavian pine and Papa will "schlepp" it home like a woodsman. Then, we will decorate said tree with cool things.

Even got our favorite Christmas shows from the portable drive over to the hard-drive again. Time to fire up Rudolph and Frosty and Co!!

By the way, Sarah G., I tried your drink recipe (Toddy). It was excellent. Thanks for the recipe tip. A friend of mine came over yesterday and she and I made it together. It was quite delicious. I already got my St. Nikolaus gift last night 

So, hope you all have a good day. I'll jump back on later, once Princess Statalina is sleeping and her stocking is quietly filled.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 5, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Ta-DA.......



ooooo - Really nice. 

I really like that look. We've got a collection of stained glass and leaded glass and have them in some windows instead of curtains or drapes.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good morning. It's a balmy 32 degrees here and my daughter is off school today. I think I'm taking her sledding. It should be fun. Have a good one!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and a good TGIF to you!
> 
> Today is December 5th, a critical day for German children, who are on especially good behavior today, knowing that St. Nikolaus should be coming tonight to fill their stockings, for tomorrow, December 6th, is "St. Nikolaus Tag":
> 
> ...




Awww, sounds like a fun and charming custom. Have fun.


Wolfsister77 You have SNOW??

Warm (47) and raining here. Beautiful fog on the far hills and watched an argument between blue jays and crows earlier.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wolfsister77 You have SNOW??



Yep, although not a lot.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Good morning. It's a balmy 32 degrees here and my daughter is off school today. I think I'm taking her sledding. It should be fun. Have a good one!!



Finally started needing to use heating since the beginning of December. It has been the warmest year on record.
It used to get cold in September.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 5, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 5, 2014)

Tonight, 9 PM, my time. 

Princess Statalina: "Papa, weißt Du was? Ich glaube, der ECHTE St. Nikolaus ist längst tot." (Papa, you know what? I believe that the REAL St. Nikolaus is long dead.)

Papa Stat: "Aha..."

Princess Statalina: "Und Papa, entweder bringt der Geist des Nikolaus allen guten Kindern Geschenke" (And Papa, either St. Nick's spirit brings gifts to good kids)

Papa Stat: "Wirklich?" (Really?)

Princess Statalina: "Oder DU bringst mir Geschenke, Papa, während ich schlafe" (Or YOU bring me gifts, Papa, while I'm sleeping)

Papa Stat: "Ach, was!" (Oh, pshaw....)

Princess Statalina: "Du würdest es mir sagen, wenn dem so wäre, ja Papa?!?!" (You would tell me if that's that case, right, Papa?!?!?)

Papa Stat: "Na sicher, mein Kind" (Surely, my child)

Princess Statallina: "Naja, egal, Hauptsache die sind gute Geschenke!" (Oh, well, it's all the same, main thing, they are good gifts!)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can see the conversation next year already forming....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 You have SNOW??
> ...



Today it was 70 degrees, here......muggy, too.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Tonight, 9 PM, my time.
> 
> Princess Statalina: "Papa, weißt Du was? Ich glaube, der ECHTE St. Nikolaus ist längst tot." (Papa, you know what? I believe that the REAL St. Nikolaus is long dead.)
> 
> ...




*Stat, have a very:*


----------



## Mertex (Dec 5, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Ta-DA.......
> ...


We are so pleased with the work he did and how they look......now when it is freezing cold, we'll be able to keep the Sunroom warmer.....


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh.... sniffle, sniffle. cough, cough. Ugh.
> ...




We used to drink something like that in France when people got colds, except it was made with rum.
The French call it "grog".  For me rum is much more amicable than whisky, which I can't stand.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I don't know if I missed it but what exotic instrument did you get her this time?

I have a ton of exotic musical instruments...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 6, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





She'll get the instrument at Christmas, probably a chilean mouth flute.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight, 9 PM, my time.
> ...




Thanks, Mertex 


So, 8 AM on the dot, the little one busts into my room, jumps on Papa's stomach (it was cute when she was three, it is hard on the stomach when she is almost 8....) and says in German, "Well, was St. Nikolaus there?", to which I replied, "well, open the house door and see for yourself". Of course, she whelped with joy, brought the entire stocking into my bedroom, plopped down on Papa's bed and started to open her gifts. She loved them. And then she said, "yes, Papa, these must really be from St. Nikolaus, because you can't wrap gifts that well"  



Oh, if only she knew...

I got her one of those slimy feeling squid like things that you throw against walls, and the thing crawls down the wall.  She is testing every wall at my place... LOL.  And she got a set of top-model stickers, which she loves. And two Dagobert comic books (in German), glitter, glue and fun construction paper, a make it yourself gingerbread house and a softball mitt. (She loves to throw ball with Papa). The fact that I am crazy about baseball is living proof that I, St. Statilaus, am still a 100% red blooded American!!  

We are off in one hour to a local market to pick out a Christmas tree and schlepp it home. I have my eyes on a certain type of blue-green color of yugoslavian pine that usually lasts 4 good weeks if you water it well.

Just got the standard Christmas shows transferred over to the hard drive: tonight is Frosty, Rudolph and Co.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 6, 2014)

And a wonderful, wooly good morning to all you Cappucinistas of the world!

How to make your own Cappuccino:



(The title is in German, but no words are spoken)


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey folks! Hope you have All been well..busy busy busy and haven't had time to get here lately. Had my grandson a lot lately and he turns 5 this month and keeps me hopping. Next week should slow down a bit. Have a lovely weekend All!


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 6, 2014)

just prepared my coffee


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Your princess is just about the right age to introduce her to TinTin and Asterix. I loved those books as a child and special ordered them for my own daughter since they weren't available here when she was 8.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 6, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> just prepared my coffee


Hi Dot!  WHASSUP? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Dec 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Sounds like you two are having a great time.  All this talk about Christmas trees is making me sad that we opted not to decorate this year.....I'm sure I'll get over it....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 7, 2014)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World, and a peaceful Sunday morning to you.

Off with my little one for a bike tour along the Rhine River. 3-4 hours. Will be fun.

Enjoy your Cappuccino!

-Stat


----------



## Mertex (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, this Sunday came by so quick.....hope everyone enjoys the day off.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 7, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And why not get them in French versions to broaden her linguistic prowess (or Spanish, whatever).  Perfect "sponge" age for that.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 7, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Absolutely agree. Expanding language vocabulary is always a good thing and the earlier the better.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 7, 2014)

Hope everyone is having a good day.  








I'm going off to volunteer this afternoon.....our church does a benefit dinner for under resourced families...they get dinner, coats for every member of the family, # of bags of groceries depending on how many in the family, including a ham and 2 brand new toys for each kid under 16......

We've been doing it for over 6 years now, and it is always a lot of fun to see the happy expressions on these kids' faces who don't have much, come in and get to pick their two presents.   About 10 kids will receive brand new bikes (they are pre-selected) but the kids don't know who is getting them.  Wish we could do this every month of the year.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 7, 2014)

Two Close Enounters of the Wildlife Kind this morning -

Someone has been gnawing at the door of the small building where we keep our workout equipment so we set a homemade live trap last night. First thing this morning, we released a very fat and furry raccoon. 

Then later, quiet coffee after breakfast, talking about xmas plans for our g-kids. We had been planning a trip to Boston for xmas but other things have interferred so we'll go after the first of the year. 

Suddenly, a loud THUMP - a bird hit the glass door. Poor little downy woodpecker, one of my favorite birds, sitting on the deck looking very dazed and as we watched, he keeled over, out cold. 

I thought he was a goner but brought him him and was preparing an ICU box for him but he started coming to in my hand, pecking me and squawking so we took him outside where I could examine him safely. My thinking was that if he was okay, I would just release him and I'd rather that happen outside than in the house with two cats and a dog in happy attendance. 

Sure nuff - more squawking and pecking at my hand and then he took off. 

Two for two. 

All's well that end's well.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a busy day and am beat now. Took my daughter to her cousins birthday party where they have an indoor arcade, mini golf, bowling, laser tag, trampolines, etc. Everyone had a great time in the arcade and the trampolines-which are just a big padded room where kids can bounce around and have fun. But my poor daughter freaked out during laser tag. She was bawling and didn't like that everyone was shooting at her and it was dark in there with lots of weird lights and music and she just did not like it at all. Everyone else had a blast but her. I felt so bad for her. I think she was just so overstimulated and she's only 5 and her the other kids were a couple years older. But wow, is it exhausting to sit there with so much activity going on and all these screaming kids running around. I'm already ready for bed.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 7, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, Mertex 

I LOVE reading this. 

We're doing our usual for the homeless center and have adopted a family. Its not as much as what you're doing but it gives us great joy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 7, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I had a busy day and am beat now. Took my daughter to her cousins birthday party where they have an indoor arcade, mini golf, bowling, laser tag, trampolines, etc. Everyone had a great time in the arcade and the trampolines-which are just a big padded room where kids can bounce around and have fun. But my poor daughter freaked out during laser tag. She was bawling and didn't like that everyone was shooting at her and it was dark in there with lots of weird lights and music and she just did not like it at all. Everyone else had a blast but her. I felt so bad for her. I think she was just so overstimulated and she's only 5 and her the other kids were a couple years older. But wow, is it exhausting to sit there with so much activity going on and all these screaming kids running around. I'm already ready for bed.



Reminds me of the first time I took my very young g-daughters to a "haunted house". It was at their pre-school and they were just terrified. 

Then they wanted to go again!

I used to just crash after an event with a crowd of their friends. I volunteered with their classes from kindergarten on and would be just wiped out after a day with them. 

Great fun though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 7, 2014)

Downton Abbey rerun on now ...

New season doesn't start until Jan 5th.



Edited to add - not a rerun but rather a look back at the storyline as well as teasers from season 5.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Hmmmm,  I may do that. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Downton Abbey rerun on now ...
> 
> New season doesn't start until Jan 5th.
> 
> ...


My sister,  the one in mourning,  just told me on the phone Sunday that she really likes that series. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Good Monday Morning,  fellow Cappuccinistas aaf zhe verld! Eye zeenk ewe shoot hääv eh naise deh! 




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning



Woke up, fell out of bed
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup
And looking up, I noticed I was late
Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke
And somebody spoke and I went into a dream


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning
> ...




Dude, send me some of that stuff....


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 8, 2014)

having my Irish Coffee right now (long weekend)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Dajjal (Dec 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone is having a good day.
> ...




Our church is very big, has many wealthy members, and almost everyone participates, but individually we are really not doing as much as you are.  My job was to host a family that doesn't speak English (I'm bi-lingual) and help them get to the different stations to receive the different items we give them and answer questions for them during the meal.  My husband, although he's not that fluent in Spanish (he's being doing Rosetta Stone for a couple of years now) was also a host.  He wants to improve his Spanish and this is a good way to force himself to do the best he can.  Most of the family's children speak English, so they were able to help him whenever he couldn't think of a certain word....

What you are doing is great....this is what really gives meaning to Christmas.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Monday Morning,  fellow Cappuccinistas aaf zhe verld! Eye zeenk ewe shoot hääv eh naise deh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good morning?  Your post posted at 1:00 am......just about the time I'm going to bed........


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Downton Abbey rerun on now ...
> ...


It's not only well written, well acted with such interesting characters, it is visually beautiful.  Fun to just watch.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2014)

Here I sit at the oral surgeons office. I was on time but so far, they're a half hour late. 

That's okay cuz we all know their time is worth more than ours, right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I agree. Love looking at the scenery and the interiors filmed at that old estate. And enjoy the history very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Monday Morning,  fellow Cappuccinistas aaf zhe verld! Eye zeenk ewe shoot hääv eh naise deh!
> ...



Yes I saw that too. I'll have to check the time difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Dec 8, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Are you still watching "Homeland" - I can't say anything because someone just started watching Season 1 recently, but man, that was a good episode last night!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 8, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I'm watching it right now.  Is there a Homeland thread.  Maybe that person could just stay out of there.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautiful full moon reflected across the lake tonight. 

Going to bed to read ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, and a good Tuesday to you all.

Today, something nothing less than amazing, once again shows how ingenius people can be. Wow:


Human ingenuity Carrot Clarinet made in 5 minutes. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Enjoy.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 9, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No, I don't think there's a Homeland thread...at least I've never seen one.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 9, 2014)

Thought this was funny.....














 


Questioning Authority
A DEA officer stops at a ranch in Texas, and talks with an old rancher. He tells the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher says, "Okay, but do not go in that field over there," as he points out the location.

The DEA officer verbally explodes saying, "Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me." Reaching into his rear pants pocket, he removes his badge and proudly displays it to the rancher. "See this badge? This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish... On any land... No questions asked or answers given. Have I made myself clear?" The rancher nods politely, apologizes, and goes about his chores.

A short time later, the old rancher hears loud screams and sees the DEA officer running for his life chased by the rancher's big bull. With every step, the bull is gaining ground on the officer, and it seems likely that he'll get gored before he reaches safety. The officer is clearly terrified.

The rancher throws down his tools, runs to the fence and yells at the top of his lungs: "Your badge! Show him your badge!!"


----------



## Mertex (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm up bright and early this morning.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Good Humpday,  Cappucinistas of the World!  Enjoy your Humpday duties! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guno (Dec 10, 2014)

Good morning America


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the CC,  Guno. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Dec 10, 2014)

Woohoo!  I'm getting close to posting 17k posts..........just 2 more after this one....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Humpday,  Cappucinistas of the World!  Enjoy your Humpday duties!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Hey Stat - just want to thank you again for posting this -

Epic Flash Mob Performance By The U.S. Air Force Band At The Smithsonian - The Meta Picture

Really cool, made me grin and wish I had been there.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 10, 2014)

And at my house this morning .... At 5.30 I told Czar to go lay down and I rolled over and went back to sleep until after 7. Nice but it was that heavy deep sleep that's hard to wake up from. 

Then, coffee in hand, looking out over the lake, there were Mr and Mrs Eagle, flying together, romping and frolicking, hooking talons, spiraling a little bit, breaking apart, joining up again. I watched them from one end of my line of sight over the lake, all the way as far as I could see in the opposite direction. 

Somewhere, right now, they're sharing a bit of fish and making little eaglets!

It just doesn't get better than this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> And at my house this morning .... At 5.30 I told Czar to go lay down and I rolled over and went back to sleep until after 7. Nice but it was that heavy deep sleep that's hard to wake up from.
> 
> Then, coffee in hand, looking out over the lake, there were Mr and Mrs Eagle, flying together, romping and frolicking, hooking talons, spiraling a little bit, breaking apart, joining up again. I watched them from one end of my line of sight over the lake, all the way as far as I could see in the opposite direction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

Was just on the phone with my sister from the USA, she encouraged me to get one of these for my little daughter (well, for the household):






Elf on the Shelf.

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Was just on the phone with my sister from the USA, she encouraged me to get one of these for my little daughter (well, for the household):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somewhere, someone posted a thread about these. 

Don't know who or where. 

I don't think they look very appealing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 11, 2014)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World!  I hope you all humped well on Humpday, yesterday. Today is the mighty hammer day, Thor's day, so, hammer away!!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Was just on the phone with my sister from the USA, she encouraged me to get one of these for my little daughter (well, for the household):
> ...




I agree.  Why bother with cheap imitations-- give her some real food for thought and imagination.

Meanwhile...

​


----------



## Mertex (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Was just on the phone with my sister from the USA, she encouraged me to get one of these for my little daughter (well, for the household):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're supposed to be good luck....or so the legend goes....

Be sure and get her the book, too!

Legend of Me The Elf on the Shelf


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World!  I hope you all humped well on Humpday, yesterday. Today is the mighty hammer day, Thor's day, so, hammer away!!



You gonna use that hammer on those poor little elf things? 

Cool Celtic hammer, btw.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World!  I hope you all humped well on Humpday, yesterday. Today is the mighty hammer day, Thor's day, so, hammer away!!
> ...





Well, women like a man with a big hammer...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Oh. 

I thought they liked men who carry a big stick.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Is there a difference?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Okay, okay -

You win.


----------



## mdk (Dec 11, 2014)

Evening guys and gals! I hope is having a wonderful day. I am about to spend my evening playing the board games we received during our friend  gift exchange.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 11, 2014)

Some trivia ... 

The human tooth has about 55 miles of canals in it.

Socrates, 400 BCE said -
"Children today are tyrants. They contradict their parents, gobble their food, and tyrannize their teachers. I despair for their future."

The word "robot" comes from the Czechoslovakian word _robotovat_ which means "to work hard". It was created by Karel Capek. 

A hailstone containing a carp once fell in Essen, Germany.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, did you know:

There are more than 150 species of owls in the world, and some counts indicate more than 220 species depending on how different owls are classified. Only 19 owl species are found in North America.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking to spread a little joy and peace around the day before the twelve days of Christmas.  Any takers?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Well, did you know:
> 
> There are more than 150 species of owls in the world, and some counts indicate more than 220 species depending on how different owls are classified. Only 19 owl species are found in North America.



And - there are two families of owls -
True owls and barn owls. 

An interesting factoid is that a barn owl can eat more than 11K mice in his life. Most raptors lay only about 3 eggs every year but barn owls can lay many more. For every rodent the male takes to his life-long mate, he gets to mate with her. So, he will take her a lot of dead rodents!

All raptors save us money at the grocery store because of the enormous amount of rodents they eat. Those rodents foul our grain and other food stores.

And, under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, all raptors are protected by federal law, as are about 83% of our bird species. This is why I have to carry federal permits for the raptors I rehab or use for education. 

Its illegal to have/keep eagle feathers. The National Eagle Repository in Denver keeps and distributes feathers for such things as Native American use. Imagine opening their mail every day ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Looking to spread a little joy and peace around the day before the twelve days of Christmas.  Any takers?



BRING IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

Sure!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and a good, hearty TGIF to you. Hard to believe, but in two weeks from today, it will already be the second day of Christmas.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Have the best Christmas ever Luddly!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Some trivia ...
> 
> The human tooth has about 55 miles of canals in it.
> 
> ...




That is the most ECLECTIC collection of trivia I have EVER read!


Awesome!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice to see you hear, Save. Hope you are well and prospering.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Especially hopeful for joy this Christmas for you Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Especially hopeful for joy this Christmas for you Stat.




Thank you. I can only hope that after the deaths I experienced in November, that the Holidays will be wonderful.

And I too wish you a find Christmas season, Save.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Nice to see you hear, Save. Hope you are well and prospering.


 
I was hoping  our little internet family would have healed completely by now, but I'm not going to let that stop me from visiting you guys.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see you hear, Save. Hope you are well and prospering.
> ...




I am thrilled that you are here. EVERYONE is welcome. We get some very interesting visitors now and again who chit chat wonderfully.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Sympathy for your losses Stat.  I was unaware, otherwise it would have been circle the wagons and stand together time.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Enough of the sales pitch Stat.  

The people are enough of a reason.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sympathy for your losses Stat.  I was unaware, otherwise it would have been circle the wagons and stand together time.




My brother in law died on my birthday, November 9th. I flew back to the USA for his funeral. Got back to Germany on November 22nd.

Since then, 2 colleagues of mine have died of natural causes, one of them just last night in his sleep (heart attack). Another colleague I have known for 12 years was murdered by her husband, it is all over the national news in Germany. A good sports buddy of mine from another city I once lived in, called Dessau, was killed in a car wreck three days ago.  It just doesn't end right now.

Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 12, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Enough of the sales pitch Stat.
> 
> The people are enough of a reason.







Well, I am a good capitalist, you know.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

Looks like I showed up at a good time then.  I'm not dying on anyone for a while.  You are allowed to have new people in your life and still remember the lost ones Stat.


----------



## mdk (Dec 12, 2014)

Good morning friends. I hope the day finds you all well. Happy Friday!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw a piece on NBC Today show this morning.  It showed a police officer hugging a young black child 8 or 9 years old.  The boy had been carrying a protest sign that said need a hug.  Some sort of Gardner protest.  Point being, build a bridge to others.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 12, 2014)

In case anyone missed this -

Really nice video.

Restore your faith in humanity in 4 minutes flat - YouTube


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2014)

All evil needs is for good men and women to do nothing.  Not on my watch.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 12, 2014)

If you received all of the gifts in the song "The Twelve Days of Christmas" you would end up with 364 items.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 12, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sympathy for your losses Stat.  I was unaware, otherwise it would have been circle the wagons and stand together time.
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2014)

Road trip today for shopping, it's gettin carazzy out there.  Been a busy week all around, hope you Corral guys are all good and having a good holiday season.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 12, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> If you received all of the gifts in the song "The Twelve Days of Christmas" you would end up with 364 items.



That's one for almost every day of the year.

I don't want anything else that needs feeding. 

Or cleaning up after.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 12, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Road trip today for shopping, it's gettin carazzy out there.  Been a busy week all around, hope you Corral guys are all good and having a good holiday season.



We wrapped and mailed. 

The only thing that would get me into a store right now is if we ran out of toilet paper. 

Seriously, we always try to buy ahead so we can stay home during the MasterCardMadness.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Good morning, all you Cappucinistas of the world. Wishing you a fine Saturday.

Here it is raining non-stop like crazy. Has been for almost 24 hours now.

Wet, wet, wet....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, all you Cappucinistas of the world. Wishing you a fine Saturday.
> 
> Here it is raining non-stop like crazy. Has been for almost 24 hours now.
> 
> Wet, wet, wet....


40 days and 40 nights?  

  Good morning Stat, hope you get some pretty Christmas type days soon.  Germany of all places should have that.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, all you Cappucinistas of the world. Wishing you a fine Saturday.
> ...


Thank you. 

It hasn't really snowed here in years.  Rain,  rain,  rain. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It has finally stopped raining and snowing here but still around freezing. At least the sun is out.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


We don't have any snow forcasted for the immediate future but maybe Christmas week.  I'll take it.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Morning D.  Yayy, nice to see the sun for awhile anyway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


It snowed very hard on Nov 16-17 while I was in Ohio.  I even shovelled snow. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


We have had a nice snowfall recently.  Where were you in Ohio?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I was in the Dayton area. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Oh okay, nice over there.  More hilly than here in Toledo but I love my city.  I love all of Ohio really and the Great Lakes.  I'll be here for the rest of my life now that I'm back.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Morning Sarah 

Yes, it is good to see the sun again. I will take the Mini out for a spin because that is always fun on days like today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I grew up in that area and then lived in Akron for a number of years. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


Is that the little roadster car.  I forget what the whole name of it is but I can picture it when you say mini.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The mean streets.   it can get rough in the Akron area.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I lived close to the Blossom Festival. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)

We're doing our dress rehearsal for our Christmas cantata this morning......later on tonight I'm going to our Harley Christmas party.....so many things to do, so little time.......


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Oh, closer to Cleveland?  I love all those cities, Pittsburgh Penn too.  I had a lot of fun growing up around here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> We're doing our dress rehearsal for our Christmas cantata this morning......later on tonight I'm going to our Harley Christmas party.....so many things to do, so little time.......


Title of the Cantata? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Christmas dinner with my neighbors today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


A place called Cuyahoga Falls.  Nice place. 

I spent a week in Toledo one day! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Oh yes, I know Cuyahoga Falls.  Were you there when the river caught on fire?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

I was joking, nice chatting Stat, I'll give others a chance to get a word in edgewise.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I have the 4 door model that looks like this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


No,  that was before my time.  Had lots of gigs in Cleveland,  so I was underway a lot. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We're doing our dress rehearsal for our Christmas cantata this morning......later on tonight I'm going to our Harley Christmas party.....so many things to do, so little time.......
> ...



Well, it's just Christmas songs, just our annual Christmas Cantata......we're also doing the Hallelujah Chorus.....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




Nice.....


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


That is beautiful.  So nice.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey, Mertex  - found something for you:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

And to start getting people slowly into the Christmas mood:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

The graphic above makes for a great desktop picture!!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2014)

I was born in Toledo Sarah.  Mom was in nursing school and Dad in Pharmacy.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2014)

Mini Cooper


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Incredibly talented young a capella group. Refreshing:


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 13, 2014)

It's 43 here right now which is way warm for this time of year. The snow is rapidly melting. Otherwise, it's going to be a fun day. Going to a movie with my dad and going to an exhibit by the Historical Society here which is a Christmas in the 60's exhibit and it looks like they have lots of fun activities for kids so my daughter should have fun. Looking forward to a good day. 

Happy Saturday everyone!!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I was born in Toledo Sarah.  Mom was in nursing school and Dad in Pharmacy.


Did you live here long?  My Boyfriend is a pharmacist.  They make big money now in retail pharmacy but they work ungodly hard.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2014)

Foggy and 37 here in the Hills n Dales.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2014)

Nope, moved to another Ohio town for a few years and then to Michigan.  My dad ran an independent store with a partner for 30 years, then sold to another independent and worked another 7-8 years.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

So, at least thread Ohioans on this thread.... Lol!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, at least thread Ohioans on this thread.... Lol!


Go Bucks!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2014)

A Spartan here now.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 13, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, at least thread Ohioans on this thread.... Lol!



Isn't that what the "report abuse" button is for?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > So, at least thread Ohioans on this thread.... Lol!
> ...




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 13, 2014)

So, an Andorian, a Tellarite, an Orion and a Vulcan walked into a bar together...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world!

Hope you have a very fine Sunday. I believe it is called the third Sunday of Advent.

Recovering from a bronchitis, slowly but surely.

Off to make a cappuccino, now.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Good Morning!  I'm looking for that Christmas snow but today it will be around 50 degrees here.  Suck 'o meter scale:  10.5.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning!  I'm looking for that Christmas snow but today it will be around 50 degrees here.  Suck 'o meter scale:  10.5.




Good morning, Sarah.

Yepp, with 50 F, no snow. 

Here it rained non-stop for 36 hours or so. Wet, wet, wet.

Off to buy holiday gifts on Monday. Ho ho ho.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

I really don't think it's going to happen for us this year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, Mertex  - found something for you:





HA!!!

Too late. I got here first and he's MINE, all mine!

Sorry Mertex 



GMorning all ...

Warm here too. Mid 50s yesterday and not a flake in sight.

No complaints from me about that.!


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 14, 2014)

drinking my coffee right now


----------



## Pogo (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning!  I'm looking for that Christmas snow but today it will be around 50 degrees here.  Suck 'o meter scale:  10.5.




Have faith milady.  The 25th is too far away to predict as yet.

We're promised snow next weekend -- also far away but we've been upgraded from 60% prob to 80.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning!  I'm looking for that Christmas snow but today it will be around 50 degrees here.  Suck 'o meter scale:  10.5.
> ...


Thanks for that positive response.    I'm still hoping


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



If we get any snow, I'll be sure to send it along to you. 

So far though, its not looking good ... 61 here today. 

Makes me wonder what January and February will be like.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 14, 2014)

Things don't look good here either but we'll see.

Right now I'm thinking about:

Bengals - 30
Browns  - 0

Fuck!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Good morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, rise and shine, it's a lovely Monday!

Only 10 days until the 1st day of Christmas, Chanukah begins tomorrow and lasts until December 24th, the Feast of Losar, which often happens in December, starts in February 2015 this time around, Winter Solstice is on December 21st and Kwanzaa goes from December 26th to January 1st.

Let the race to the family feasts begin!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

50 degrees here again today.  

Morning All.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 15, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, rise and shine, it's a lovely Monday!
> 
> Only 10 days until the 1st day of Christmas, Chanukah begins tomorrow and lasts until December 24th, the Feast of Losar, which often happens in December, starts in February 2015 this time around, Winter Solstice is on December 21st and Kwanzaa goes from December 26th to January 1st.
> 
> Let the race to the family feasts begin!!!


Have some good celebrations, I guess I don't really know much about how the Jewish holidays work but from what I've seen, it's beautiful and the feasts are amazing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 15, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, rise and shine, it's a lovely Monday!
> ...




Can't go into the religious, but I can say that Chanukah (hebrew: "re-dedication") is considered a minor festival in Judaism, and celebrated mostly in the home.  The thing that makes Chanukah suddenly important is it's relative proximity in time to Christmas.  But it's a fun 8 day holiday.  I like it!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautiful, quiet morning here. Temp is supposed to get up to 58. We sat out on the deck for breakfast and watched the birds. 

We heard Gilbert, a great blue heron who owns our boat dock. He throws a fit if anyone gets near. Of course, we don't know if it was Gilbert or his wife, Sullivan but they're very territorial and make it known that the dock is theirs!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Mertex  - found something for you:
> ...



He's mine, Luddly, you can't come in here and steal like that......

Here is one that needs your care.........


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oh dear ... Oh all right. I'll trade you.

Poor guy. 

They all deserve better than this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone here eat spaghetti squash? I had forgotten how versatile it is. 

We had it tonight with spaghetti sauce - SO good. 

We also make a casserole with it that I just love. 

And lunch was leftover World Famous Atomic Minestrone.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 15, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Anyone here eat spaghetti squash? I had forgotten how versatile it is.
> 
> We had it tonight with spaghetti sauce - SO good.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I love spaghetti squash.....what do you put in your casserole?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin All..






Hot Chocolate!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2014)

Not exactly breakfast time, but good morning Sarah.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 16, 2014)

Morning SL.  Overcast again here today, I'm doing laundry, not exactly fun but I hang in there by enjoying a bit of hot chocolate and a cookie every so often.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 16, 2014)

Raining here and in my kitchen!

Seems I need to seal a seam on the back roof very soon.  A little steady drip about every 20-30 seconds.

Looking forward to fixing a short list of home repairs by next summer and move to the countryside.

Better setup for the landscaping business and selling a few auction cars, along with an attached garage and less taxes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

*"Sixty Beans"!!*​

Good Morning and happy Humpday, Cappucinistas of the World!  Rise and shine, enjoy your Cappu-Day.

Last evening, I was at a Christmas Party for clients of mine and they gave me a gift:



 


Take a closer look:




 


Those are coffee beans, exactly SIXTY of them, in this case, laminated!!  

Why? Well:



 


Look closer, the story is on the package:



 


Not only did Ludwig Van Beethoven hand-count those 60 beans, in the case of visiting a cafe, he would demand that the waiter would count exactly 60 beans in his presence, crush them, and cook the coffee in his presence. This made Beethoven somewhat of a pain in the ass when it came to cafe visits, where he often composed over coffee, sketching melodies on cloth napkins, anything he could find.

Coffee was still a relatively exotic drink in Beethoven's day. Yes, coffee had been imported from Turkey for a good while, back to Bach's day (Bach even wrote a "Kaffee Kantata"), but Beethoven was one of the first Composers to use "turkish sounding" instruments in his orchestrations, most notably, the use of turkish cymbals in the 4th movement (March section, with Tenor solo) of the 9th symphony. It caused for quite a sensation back in his day.

The group that threw the annual Christmas Bash gave me this nice gift because I composed a 12-bar blues piece for them called *"Go, Ludwig, Go!"* and as a passing text within, I use "60 beans".  Well, they loved it and decided to give me this unusual gift.  In addition to what you see in the photos, I also got a small package of exactly 60 beans, freshly ground, and in the tradition of Beethoven, I made a Cappuccino this morning by first putting the exactly those 60 ground beans in a cup, poured scalding hot water over it, let it sit for 5 minutes, and in the meantime, I frothed up the milk, added it slowly and drank and exquisite Cappuccino with a tad of sugar. Only, you can't tip the cup too far or you drink the grounds!!!

And the brand of coffee they gave me is called Timur Robusta. If you can find it where you live, give it a try, it has a most incredible taste to it.

-Stat


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2014)

I have orange, apple or grape juice for breakfast....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I have orange, apple or grape juice for breakfast....



Ok. ... mix them! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *"Sixty Beans"!!*​
> 
> Good Morning and happy Humpday, Cappucinistas of the World!  Rise and shine, enjoy your Cappu-Day.
> 
> ...


Great story, Stat.....but I think I'll continue to wing it in measuring my coffee to go into the coffee pot.....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh by the way.....I'm not the only one that likes cats...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes,  many of us dudes like pussycats. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Oh by the way.....I'm not the only one that likes cats...


 
What's your opinion of typewriters?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2014)

Personally, the return carriage make me nervous.


----------



## mdk (Dec 17, 2014)

Morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day so far. Happy Hanukkah to all my Jewish friends! Cheers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Personally, the return carriage make me nervous.




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way.....I'm not the only one that likes cats...
> ...



My typing is  getting worse. I keep hitting the wrong keys and having to backspace. I would not be able to write a letter on a typewriter without mistakes. Not to mention, I need a spellchecker. Thank God for computers.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Oh by the way.....I'm not the only one that likes cats...



The pussy cat seems to be interested in the typing.  When I was typing my birdy used to climb down my arm from off my shoulder and join in, by tapping the keys with her beak. Just one of her endearing qualities.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2014)

Dajjal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Just get the cursor where the mistake occurs and backspace only once, you already know to do that right?  I wouldn't be able to handle backspacing and typing all that over again.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2014)

Overcast again here today and I guess the mid 30s but no snow.  We had some rain last night.  I've been working on a friend's laptop today, trying to get that ad blocker up that some of you like so much.  He has hundreds of pop ups and it's driving me insane because he can't remember his passwords for google and chrome.  I tried to log myself in but they want his login.  

What do you think?  Anyone?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, this is a first... the office shredder overheated LOL. 
I'm purging this place of most everything 20 years and older. Going to move the office into my home by May, then advertise a tag sale to get rid of 37 years' accumulation of... stuff.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.


I'd be glad to share a whiskey to help with that nap.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.


Omg, Lud.  Jeezus, when you feel better, I'm curious about what happened.  Take care.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Well, this is a first... the office shredder overheated LOL.
> I'm purging this place of most everything 20 years and older. Going to move the office into my home by May, then advertise a tag sale to get rid of 37 years' accumulation of... stuff.


Congrats.  Nice working from home.  Love your sig pic.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.


Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Mi sh'beyrach! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Well, this is a first... the office shredder overheated LOL.
> I'm purging this place of most everything 20 years and older. Going to move the office into my home by May, then advertise a tag sale to get rid of 37 years' accumulation of... stuff.


Good to see you here,  H-Master! !!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.
> ...




third surgery on R hand, old injuries from man handling wild animals. Badger ripped a tendon, raptors did their part. Both hands are pretty trashed. hopefully this will help.

i shouldnt type but can't do anything and i'm bored with crappy tv.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Oh my gosh, at least keep it to a minimum so you heal okay.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.



Take care of yourself and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Wow, you've led an interesting life. Do you have to do PT also? Do everything they tell you. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



ive been trying to forget that i have to do more pt. 

guess i'll call for an appoint tomorrow. its 60 miles, round trip and id rather not have to go to town so often. 

its feeling better though and activity is good for it.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oh by the way.....I'm not the only one that likes cats...
> ...



I wouldn't buy one as long as I have a computer, keyboard and printer.


However, we have an old "Brothers" manual typewriter....can't remember how we came about it....I wonder if it is worth anything.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I type so fast, for me it's faster to back space and retype......


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Overcast again here today and I guess the mid 30s but no snow.  We had some rain last night.  I've been working on a friend's laptop today, trying to get that ad blocker up that some of you like so much.  He has hundreds of pop ups and it's driving me insane because he can't remember his passwords for google and chrome.  I tried to log myself in but they want his login.
> 
> What do you think?  Anyone?




I had that problem....got Adblock off the internet for free for the Mac....ten I downloaded it, and installed it....poof, the problem went away.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.




Sorry to hear about your pain....was wondering why I hadn't seen much of you lately.....You need to quit using your hands until they heal....was it carpal tunnel syndrome?  I had that some time back....my keyboard in my office was not at a good angle.  Went for therapy and it went away....even though I use the keyboard a lot now, I've never had a recurrence.  It was very painful, when I had it.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.
> ...



Nice Siggie...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I had the tendons in my left hand torn in a car accident, and typing turned out to be my best cure.  I was told to hold an orange and squeeze it repeatedly, and I'm sure that helped,  but typing (although it was painful) was my best medicine.  I regained full control of my left hand in no time and the doctor told me that forcing myself to type when I was in pain, was the best exercise for me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > surgery on r hand, injections to both hands, horrible pain, couldnt sleep, just laid there shaking. today better but still bad pain. not doing anything, pardon hunt n peck.  this is just awful, hope its worth it. time for heating pad and maybe a nap.
> ...



never had carpel tunnel but have had friends with it. Very painful. Oh looky there, my pinkie is working. 

Good that yours hasn't returned.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Here ya go -

The Boston Typewriter Orchestra A collective endeavor which engages in rhythmic typewriter manipulation combined with elements of performance comedy and satire. BTO aims to entertain the masses while providing an outlet for the creative urges of its members. BTO promises to protect customer confidentiality with the utmost vigilance while remaining irreverent at all times.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Meant to add - I've been a wildlife rehabber and educator for a long long time. I've taken the winter off to deal with this but plan to get back to doing conditioning of raptors, necessary before they can be released.

I agree with Mertex that typing is helpful. Earlier, I really had trouble using the shift key - pinkie just didn't want to work - and its much easier now. 

Y-a-a-a-y!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That made me think of this... heard it around the house throughout my youth...

​I can't remember a time, ever, when my Mom was without her typewriter, right up to the day she died.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe you can just send the PT folks a daily typed email of 1,000 words or more Luddly?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Well, this is a first... the office shredder overheated LOL.
> I'm purging this place of most everything 20 years and older. Going to move the office into my home by May, then advertise a tag sale to get rid of 37 years' accumulation of... stuff.



I found a great little item at the thrift store yesterday -- a manual shredder.  Works with a crank.  Works well too.

Can't wait for the next power failure.  I'll be the only one shreddin'


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this is a first... the office shredder overheated LOL.
> ...



Yes, but what happens when you overheat?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2014)

Speakin' o' coffee... son #1 axed what I want for Christmas so I found North Coast Coffee Roasting Company 100 Organic Coffee and forwarded him the link. That's awfully thoughty of the critter. Last year he got me a six month beer-o-the-month subscription.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Love that.

For many years, I had a little portable in its own fabric covered case. I can still see it - the fabric looked like a man's suit, herringbone, if I remember right.  I had bought it used and it went to college with me, across country, took a beating but right on. Supposedly portable but weighed a ton. 

I like drawing in pencil and will always miss old fashioned typewriter erasers that you sharpen. They're great for erasing very small areas although I now use a razor blade (also endangered) to cut the eraser to a fine point.

I don't miss carbon paper, white out and fixing mistakes on copies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe you can just send the PT folks a daily typed email of 1,000 words or more Luddly?



I was just remember the hot wax. Feels so good. Maybe they'd deliver? Out in the middle of nowhere ... 

Probably not.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Speakin' o' coffee... son #1 axed what I want for Christmas so I found North Coast Coffee Roasting Company 100 Organic Coffee and forwarded him the link. That's awfully thoughty of the critter. Last year he got me a six month beer-o-the-month subscription.



Hmmmm - sounds like a good idea for our son.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 17, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Speakin' o' coffee... son #1 axed what I want for Christmas so I found North Coast Coffee Roasting Company 100 Organic Coffee and forwarded him the link. That's awfully thoughty of the critter. Last year he got me a six month beer-o-the-month subscription.
> ...


The coffee or the beer?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Speakin' o' coffee... son #1 axed what I want for Christmas so I found North Coast Coffee Roasting Company 100 Organic Coffee and forwarded him the link. That's awfully thoughty of the critter. Last year he got me a six month beer-o-the-month subscription.




Yo, H, what are your bluebirds doing?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2014)

_*SNOW!*_

About two inches. And before I let Czar out, I could see fox tracks on the deck. Its just getting light now and I can hear the birds waking up. 

Amazing how much better my hands are this morning. First thing yesterday, I couldn't even pour my own coffee. I think the injection sites were and are more painful than the incision. Still painful this morning but at least I'm functional! Thank you all for your concern and good wishes yesterday. 

My iPhone had gone on strike. The weather app wouldn't download latest info, e-mail didn't download. I didn't really look at other apps - I was hurting too much to care. But, this morning, I powered it off and back on and its fine. Still cracks me up that turning off gadgets "fixes" them. 

Anyone remember the old e-mail that made the rounds in the early days - compared cars on the highway with your computer and when the steering froze, recommended pulling off, turning off the ignition, counting to ten or something like that and then turning it back on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



It was the coffee that caught my eye but, come to think of it - both. Like us, he makes wine but, also like us, he does drink beer too.

Your bluebirds really are beautiful. 

I just heard the geese fly over. I've said we live on a peninsula and we have a neighbor on the front side who feeds the geese so every morning, they leave our side to fly over for breakfast. In a little while, we'll hear them fly back. Funny how the ducks and geese always talk to each other in flight. 

And just saw Mr and Mrs Eagle go by and heard Gilbert (or Sullivan), the great blue heron squawk from his place on our dock.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2014)

Getting ready to drive the four and a half blocks to work.  They are talking possible snow storm for Christmas Eve, so it may be a white one.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Getting ready to drive the four and a half blocks to work.  They are talking possible snow storm for Christmas Eve, so it may be a white one.


It's saying rain/snow showers on Christmas Eve here.  50% chance.  

I'm still hoping although the map at the Weather Channel site doesn't look too promising for my area.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 18, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



A shot of tequila will cool him off right quick.....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Speakin' o' coffee... son #1 axed what I want for Christmas so I found North Coast Coffee Roasting Company 100 Organic Coffee and forwarded him the link. That's awfully thoughty of the critter. Last year he got me a six month beer-o-the-month subscription.




We just got a "Magic Bullet" from our youngest son.....can't wait to figure out how to work the thing.  I looked at the instruction/recipe book that came with it, and it seems like I don't have many of the ingredients that some of the recipes call for....guess I better make a list and head for the store....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm going to miss Gwen Steffani and Pherell on The Voice.  The producers aren't even going to help me out by returning Shakira either.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2014)

For SarahG and anyone else wanting snow. Czar loves the snow. We were counting - he's 11 or 12 now. That's the hot tub below the deck and the lake in background. And a birdhouse on the corner of the deck. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Speakin' o' coffee... son #1 axed what I want for Christmas so I found North Coast Coffee Roasting Company 100 Organic Coffee and forwarded him the link. That's awfully thoughty of the critter. Last year he got me a six month beer-o-the-month subscription.
> ...



Let us know what you think and what all you can do with it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, we got a couple inches of snow after losing most of our snow and it is still coming down so I'm happy we are going to have a white Christmas this year.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> For SarahG and anyone else wanting snow. Czar loves the snow. We were counting - he's 11 or 12 now. That's the hot tub below the deck and the lake in background. And a birdhouse on the corner of the deck. View attachment 35093View attachment 35094
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww, he's pretty.     That snow looks light and fluffy.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> _*SNOW!*_
> 
> About two inches. And before I let Czar out, I could see fox tracks on the deck. Its just getting light now and I can hear the birds waking up.
> 
> ...



Arrgh.  I'm jealous.  We had snow predicted for Saturday, first 60%, then 80%, 1 to 3 inches, which always means more.  But the update now says just cloudy and 40s with four days of *rain* to follow.  

There is no worse weather than cold rain.   Entirely useless.  Gonna be a sucky winter.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 18, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I decided to try something.....put some spinach, green grapes, a banana, frozen raspberries and walnuts, and VOILA!......except for the color, (baby poop green) - it was great.  Next time I'll cut back on the spinach leaves....it was a pretty good smoothie...  I'm eager to try some with more fruit...but they really recommend the leafy green vegetables.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 18, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, we got a couple inches of snow after losing most of our snow and it is still coming down so I'm happy we are going to have a white Christmas this year.




Bah Humbug.....we're having 72 degree weather, drizzly.....doesn't even feel like Christmas....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 18, 2014)

Funny.....


Eager Student
A student comes to a young professor's office hours. She glances down the hall, closes his door, kneels pleadingly.
"I would do anything to pass this exam." She leans closer to him, flips back her hair, gazes meaningfully into his eyes. "I mean..." she whispers, "I would do...anything."
He returns her gaze. "Anything?"
"Anything."
His voice softens. "Anything??"
"Absolutely anything."
His voice turns to a whisper. "Would you...study?"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 19, 2014)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the world and TGIF to you all. It's the last Friday before Christmastide.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 19, 2014)

Driving home today, we pass a huge high meadow. Our pair of eagles were sitting in a tree, side by side, shoulder to shoulder, very companionable. We stopped to watch them for a while.

We've always been able to watch them raise their kids but their old nest fell and we don't know for sure where the new one is.

We're really going to miss watching them fledge.

Tonight, I can hear an owl just outside.

Warmer here, snow has all but melted and forecast is for that cold yukky rain Pogo mentioned.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 19, 2014)

Several inches of snow expected here Tues.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 19, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Several inches of snow expected here Tues.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 19, 2014)

Man I'm sore. Spent the whole afternoon helping to get the nursing home ready for their Christmas dinner. After everyone was served, I slipped away and donned my Santa outfit. Loads of fun but I'm beat and it's  time!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 20, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Several inches of snow expected here Tues.


Lucky!  50 here Tue. but my daughter swears snow by Wednesdsy night!


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 20, 2014)

My coffee maker broke! I'm pissed.  Looks like I'll be sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, it looks as if my daugher is going to meet her Santa-Chocolate ration for this year:





Damn, that thing is heavy!!

The little cup is her hot chocolate from yesterday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

And a good Saturday morning to all the Cappucinistas of the world!  Enjoy your Saturday. I plan to.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Man I'm sore. Spent the whole afternoon helping to get the nursing home ready for their Christmas dinner. After everyone was served, I slipped away and donned my Santa outfit. Loads of fun but I'm beat and it's  time!



Sounds like fun - good for you for spreading xmas cheer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Several inches of snow expected here Tues.



We're also expecting snow on Tuesday. Maybe if we all send you a little of ours .... ?

@SarahG Did you ever get even a dusting of the white stuff? 

I hafta say that after more than 25 years of living in Tucson, I'm still not all that thrilled with snow.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

Judicial review said:


> My coffee maker broke! I'm pissed.  Looks like I'll be sleeping in tomorrow.



Sounds like you'll be going shopping.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, it looks as if my daugher is going to meet her Santa-Chocolate ration for this year:
> 
> View attachment 35160
> 
> ...



Aww, that's way cute and love the two-fisted mug.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

You sort of undersold the fudge Stat.  With walnuts?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

My job is fun some days.  Normally I help run the preowned side of the street.  Every once in a while I visit the new side and sell a difficult customer.  Yesterday was such a day.  Delivering a $50,000 truck this morning.  It was a risk, because the sales process took most of the day.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 20, 2014)

had a reeal kewl day ystrdy. Now having some Jamaican Blue Mountain


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

"Our" Canada geese just flew over. I think I said that we have a neighbor on the other side of the peninsula who feeds them so every morning, they fly over to gorge themselves and then fly back to our side. 

This isn't my photo but does anyone know the highly scientifical reason why one side of the V is longer than the other? 








































~~ More geese on one side. 



















I know, I know ... Bad joke. 
But still -


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> My job is fun some days.  Normally I help run the preowned side of the street.  Every once in a while I visit the new side and sell a difficult customer.  Yesterday was such a day.  Delivering a $50,000 truck this morning.  It was a risk, because the sales process took most of the day.



$50K!

You mean the truck or product in the truck?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> had a reeal kewl day ystrdy. Now having some Jamaican Blue Mountain



We mixed some Kaluha flavor coffee in our regular this morning. Tastes good.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > had a reeal kewl day ystrdy. Now having some Jamaican Blue Mountain
> ...


I put a spoonful of leftover whipping cream in my coffee today.  It was gooood.  

Morning Everybody.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 20, 2014)

Going shopping again today because we are insane and like to wait until the last minute to finish our Christmas shopping. We are almost done but still,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> "Our" Canada geese just flew over. I think I said that we have a neighbor on the other side of the peninsula who feeds them so every morning, they fly over to gorge themselves and then fly back to our side.
> 
> This isn't my photo but does anyone know the highly scientifical reason why one side of the V is longer than the other?
> 
> ...



Because it's not a Vee.....but a checkmark?


----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)

All that talk about snow.....checked the weather for the time that we're going to be gone and it's suppose to be sunny and clear on Wednesday Dec 24 and Thurs Dec 25 here at home.....the temps will be 66 on Wed and 71 on Thurs.  I wanted to know if I should cover my plants that could freeze, just in case.....doesn't look likely, but you never know....we could have a cold front come in on Friday!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 20, 2014)

Mertex said:


> All that talk about snow.....checked the weather for the time that we're going to be gone and it's suppose to be sunny and clear on Wednesday Dec 24 and Thurs Dec 25 here at home.....the temps will be 66 on Wed and 71 on Thurs.  I wanted to know if I should cover my plants that could freeze, just in case.....doesn't look likely, but you never know....we could have a cold front come in on Friday!


Nah, just a light sweater should work.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> You sort of undersold the fudge Stat.  With walnuts?




LOL!!!!

It was a gift for myself and some of my clients. I will soon be performing a Santa Claus dissection and putting chunks of the jolly old man into little ziploc bags.  It has kind of a Jeffrey Dahmer feeling to it...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > You sort of undersold the fudge Stat.  With walnuts?
> ...




Eating the head first?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Not like its a bunny and you can start with the ears Luddly...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)

Sounds about right....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Bringing booty back...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 20, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > All that talk about snow.....checked the weather for the time that we're going to be gone and it's suppose to be sunny and clear on Wednesday Dec 24 and Thurs Dec 25 here at home.....the temps will be 66 on Wed and 71 on Thurs.  I wanted to know if I should cover my plants that could freeze, just in case.....doesn't look likely, but you never know....we could have a cold front come in on Friday!
> ...



I guess my plants would look cute in Christmas sweaters.....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 20, 2014)

Try a vaporizer, then if they do catch a cold, they can still breathe okay...


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Morning everybody, I'm so ready for Christmas and today is the official start of Christmas week.






I'm making these cute things for Thursday.  It's a brownie, whipping cream and a strawberry.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Morning everybody, I'm so ready for Christmas and today is the official start of Christmas week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are really cute....I bet they'll be a big hit!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everybody, I'm so ready for Christmas and today is the official start of Christmas week.
> ...


Thanks!  They seem easy enough like something I could do.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Looks like even I could do it.....   Is that whipped cream or icing?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I'm using whipping cream with cream cheese, I like it better than icing.

Last year I made these cute things:






You remember those.  I do what I can but I'm not a fabulous cook.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Those are cute, too.   And, yeah, the cream cheese would make it not as sweet as icing....sounds better.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Been doing the "magic bullet" almost every morning......using cucumber, apple, banana, grapes, carrots, and strawberries.....getting a pretty good smoothie that is not too sweet and full of good nutrients.  I need to get some other kinds of fruits and try some other combinations.....I'm really liking it.

Luddly Neddite


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Been doing the "magic bullet" almost every morning......using cucumber, apple, banana, grapes, carrots, and strawberries.....getting a pretty good smoothie that is not too sweet and full of good nutrients.  I need to get some other kinds of fruits and try some other combinations.....I'm really liking it.
> 
> Luddly Neddite


Sounds really healthy.  Tasty too!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty claims Christmas cookies are missing with only two of us in the house.  She works today, so I have half a mind to bake.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty claims Christmas cookies are missing with only two of us in the house.  She works today, so I have half a mind to bake.




I was going to bake some and never got around to it.......ah....maybe next year?


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Argh.......I need to start packing.....don't feel like it....


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mrs. Liberty claims Christmas cookies are missing with only two of us in the house.  She works today, so I have half a mind to bake.


I make cookies so you probably could do it.  I like those pecan balls that you just roll in powdered sugar when it's done baking.  My mom used to do that one and they look pretty fancy.  The sugar cookies are fun but I like them with the Hershey kisses in the middle.  

There's this stuff too:

Puppy Chow Recipe - Allrecipes.com

There's a video.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 21, 2014)

Daughter safely home for semester break. 
Haven't seen her since we dropped her off at college almost four months ago.
Our home is once again complete.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Daughter safely home for semester break.
> Haven't seen her since we dropped her off at college almost four months ago.
> Our home is once again complete.


Great!  Happy Holidays, Mr. H.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Liberty claims Christmas cookies are missing with only two of us in the house.  She works today, so I have half a mind to bake.
> ...



Oh I helped make cut out cookies and chocolate chip last weekend.  Also made the dough for peanut butter kiss cookies.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Nice.  I'd like to get some more baking in but we'll see.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 21, 2014)

We're painting plain white tennies with Sharpie markers for our grand kids. So far, looking good.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...



Thanks.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...
> ...


I guarantee 100% if I had said Merry Christmas to you, you'd have said it back.  I've just noticed some changes in posters who were previously friends, lately.  That's all.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I would.  Just being the usual smartass.  I never let a straight line go unpunched.  

Happy Solstice!!  Today's da day!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe a you're welcome?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...





Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello, Cappucinstas of the world, hope you are enjoying a great Sunday. Was busy with my little one all day and also had extra work this weekend. Tuckered out.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...
> ...


Merry Christmas, Stat.    I'm probably too emotional at Christmastime.  I love it tho...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Hey, nothing wrong with that. It's one of the two most important holidays in the Christian yearly cycle. I think it's wonderful and wish all of my Christian frends the happiest and most peaceful of Christmases ever.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...



Yeah....that happens....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you love it when you extend a greeting like Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy NY, etc and that person just says thanks?  No greeting back, just a thanks...
> ...


  I'm wishing everyone a Merry Christmas....


         ...................


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Merry Christmas, Mertex.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Been doing the "magic bullet" almost every morning......using cucumber, apple, banana, grapes, carrots, and strawberries.....getting a pretty good smoothie that is not too sweet and full of good nutrients.  I need to get some other kinds of fruits and try some other combinations.....I'm really liking it.
> ...




The recipe book contains recipes for vitality, energy, sound sleeping and other health issues.....I'm going to be so wired!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thank you, same to you.......getting all my last minute things done...we're getting up at 4:00 a.m. and heading for Alabama, tomorrow....it should be fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Have a great time!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 22, 2014)

Monday chuckle with your coffee!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 22, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone!!

47 degrees at 7 this morning.

Its downright balmy out there.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)

Good Morning All.

It's true, Christmas can feel like a lot of work, particularly for mothers. But when you look back on all the Christmases in your life, you'll find you've created family traditions and lasting memories. Those memories, good and bad, are really what help to keep a family together over the long haul.

Caroline Kennedy


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2014)

Off to an awkward day at work.  One of my salesperson friends thinks I sold his customer an expensive truck.  Thing is the person was working with my boss and he was sick, so I took over for him when the customer asked for me by name.  I spent a long time with them and the owner admits no one else was going to close them but me.  Now I think someone wants half my pay.  Not going to happen.  Normally I try to keep the peace on things like this, but this time it just doesn't fit the unwritten rules we have around here.

I already have a half deal with this person, because one of my customers came in during lunch last week and he closed them for me.  That customer also asked for me by name.  I consider this a fair deal.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> 47 degrees at 7 this morning.
> 
> Its downright balmy out there.


We'll get to about 42 today.  Blah...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Monday chuckle with your coffee!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Off to an awkward day at work.  One of my salesperson friends thinks I sold his customer an expensive truck.  Thing is the person was working with my boss and he was sick, so I took over for him when the customer asked for me by name.  I spent a long time with them and the owner admits no one else was going to close them but me.  Now I think someone wants half my pay.  Not going to happen.  Normally I try to keep the peace on things like this, but this time it just doesn't fit the unwritten rules we have around here.
> 
> I already have a half deal with this person, because one of my customers came in during lunch last week and he closed them for me.  That customer also asked for me by name.  I consider this a fair deal.




I hope that all works out well for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

In memory of my pooch, I have to say, this one is my favorite for Weihnachten 2014:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

And I am thinking to myself, this may win the prize for holiday sweater FAIL of 2014:






Poor, poor dude.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Off to an awkward day at work.  One of my salesperson friends thinks I sold his customer an expensive truck.  Thing is the person was working with my boss and he was sick, so I took over for him when the customer asked for me by name.  I spent a long time with them and the owner admits no one else was going to close them but me.  Now I think someone wants half my pay.  Not going to happen.  Normally I try to keep the peace on things like this, but this time it just doesn't fit the unwritten rules we have around here.
> 
> I already have a half deal with this person, because one of my customers came in during lunch last week and he closed them for me.  That customer also asked for me by name.  I consider this a fair deal.


Congrats on selling the big truck.  You can't give your money away though, you can reason with the guy, I'm sure.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In memory of my pooch, I have to say, this one is my favorite for Weihnachten 2014:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 22, 2014)

Now, it's time for the Cappucinistas of the world to be creative and also to tire out google, bing and co:

Gaudy green things at Yuletide US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Have at it.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Off to an awkward day at work.  One of my salesperson friends thinks I sold his customer an expensive truck.  Thing is the person was working with my boss and he was sick, so I took over for him when the customer asked for me by name.  I spent a long time with them and the owner admits no one else was going to close them but me.  Now I think someone wants half my pay.  Not going to happen.  Normally I try to keep the peace on things like this, but this time it just doesn't fit the unwritten rules we have around here.
> ...


 
I have another big deal next week lined up.  Told him I'll split that one, if he helps out.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 22, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I once had dealings with a cement and block manufacturer's truck decision to lease or buy. I was just astounded at what those trucks cost to buy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 22, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



There is a lot of engineering above the chassis in those vehicles.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 22, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



That weight must require some amazing mechanics. 

There's a cement truck in a nearby river bed. Right where it landed when it slid off the road - full.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 23, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



It would take a very large crane to lift it back out and the salvage value would be worth less than the cost of the crane. The big concern is when the fuel tanks rust through and that pollutes the river water. If those can be removed then the rest can probably just stay there and rust away over the next century or so.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi everyone.....we made it to Alabama in record time.  Got here around 6:30 pm....the weather is wet and the temp is about the same as we had in Texas.  I'm using a borrowed PC and am having a time getting used to it.  When I pulled he charger out of the plug of our Mac laptop, I didn't notice that the part that plugs in stayed behind.  Got here, tried to set up my laptop and realized that I only have whatever power is left on it.  I'll probably have to buy another charger if I want to be able to use my laptop.....argh.........never fails.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Off to an awkward day at work.  One of my salesperson friends thinks I sold his customer an expensive truck.  Thing is the person was working with my boss and he was sick, so I took over for him when the customer asked for me by name.  I spent a long time with them and the owner admits no one else was going to close them but me.  Now I think someone wants half my pay.  Not going to happen.  Normally I try to keep the peace on things like this, but this time it just doesn't fit the unwritten rules we have around here.
> 
> I already have a half deal with this person, because one of my customers came in during lunch last week and he closed them for me.  That customer also asked for me by name.  I consider this a fair deal.




Too bad for your friend....it isn't like you tricked the customer into buying the truck from you..  The customer could have asked for him, if he really cared for him to get the credit....


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

If you torch the cement bucket off, the rest should be pretty easy to right and pull out of the river on its wheels.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Off to an awkward day at work.  One of my salesperson friends thinks I sold his customer an expensive truck.  Thing is the person was working with my boss and he was sick, so I took over for him when the customer asked for me by name.  I spent a long time with them and the owner admits no one else was going to close them but me.  Now I think someone wants half my pay.  Not going to happen.  Normally I try to keep the peace on things like this, but this time it just doesn't fit the unwritten rules we have around here.
> ...


 
It matters to salespeople who work on strict commission like I do.  Everyone here knows I'll take good care of them in the long run.  Fortuantely, I have about three witnesses to what happened.

I get to have a little fun on Christmas.  A neighbor bought a used car from me, so I'm going to get up early on Christmas and stick it in their driveway with a big bow on it.

Glad you had safe travels Mertex.  Same to all who have a busy schedule on the roads or in the air this season.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 23, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




This is the way I look at it.   When I go to a Department store and some salesperson approaches me and asks if they can help me....and I'm not ready to make a purchase....and later, in another area of the store, when I'm ready to buy something and another salesperson approaches me, I don't feel allegiance to the first person, and I'm not going to go hunt them down...I just go with whoever is handy and ready to help me.  Of course, you're working for big bucks....but in that case, it's up to the buyer to ask for who they want to help them.  If the buyer didn't mind you waiting on him, then he probably didn't feel allegiance to your friend.  Your friend might not have made an impression on the buyer....he's fault.

Thank you, we were happy to meet up with no delays on the trip.   That is going to be fun for your neighbor....to see their new used car with a Big Bow in their driveway.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 23, 2014)

Good Tuesday to all our Cappucinistas out there, and a very blessed, safe and delicious  holiday season I wish you.

I helped a client (who is also a friend) completely clean out his mother's apartment. She has now moved to a retirement home. That took 10 straight hours, my arms are falling off my body and the shower I just took may just be the most needed shower of my life.  I also just received some new furniture today as a result. LOL.

Hope to see you all a lot LESS here over the next days, because that means that people are in the loving arms of their family members and enjoying what this time is all about.



My little one comes to Papa's place on 25.12, stays until 27.12 and then I have her with me from 31.12-05.01. Happy days ahead for me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 23, 2014)

We just got home from our 'secret santa' trip. We always find a family who is really down and out and put together a good xmas for them. This was really heartbreaking. No fault of their own, some bad luck, a death in the family and illness. 

They had a tiny little scrawny tree and one gift for each kid - underwear and socks. We left them a huge amount of food and gifts for all of them. They don't know us and will likely never see us again. Good time had by all and we left quietly.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

I like this Luddly I have witnessed here in the CC.  Seems many of us here practice what we feel or say  Strength of character is very good.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 23, 2014)

Anyone here ever try illy coffee? Good stuff. Roasted in the mother country (Italy  )and sent here vacuum packed in canisters. illy coffee a blend of nine of the world rsquo s finest Arabica beans


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2014)

So where do Arabica beans come from?  Doesn't sound like they start out in Italy.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 24, 2014)

Didn't have any luck finding just the part that plugs into the outlet for my charger....the apple store doesn't sell it by itself and the whole charger was $80...didn't really need to get another one.  I have been using a PC, but I'm not very good with it, couldn't ever figure out how to post pictures....and now, tomorrow we're heading for Gatlinburg, don't know if the cabin we rented even has wifi...so I will probably not be here til I get home....Sunday night...

Have a very Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Didn't have any luck finding just the part that plugs into the outlet for my charger....the apple store doesn't sell it by itself and the whole charger was $80...didn't really need to get another one.  I have been using a PC, but I'm not very good with it, couldn't ever figure out how to post pictures....and now, tomorrow we're heading for Gatlinburg, don't know if the cabin we rented even has wifi...so I will probably not be here til I get home....Sunday night...
> 
> Have a very Merry Christmas, everyone.



Aww...
thrift store?  Shot in the dark...
I don't have a Mac but I'll bet it's a proprietary kind of plug only they sell right?

Gatlinburg?  That's almost here.  Well, a few hours away... weather doesn't look good though.  We've had fifties and rain all day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

Twas the night before Christmas and all through the enternet,
the message board addicts were getting all antsy.... cuz....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

And for those with more melancholy in their funny bones:


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 24, 2014)

Good Morning Everybody,  Happy Christmas Eve. 






_No effing snow here._


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 24, 2014)

Have a wonderful Christmas Eve, everyone.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 24, 2014)

up early as well drinking my java juice


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 24, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> up early as well drinking my java juice


I'm running out to the store this morning, coffee has to wait just a bit,


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning Everybody,  Happy Christmas Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's an "effing"?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm up early too. S'posed to get freezing mix today - which I could do without. I really love where I live now but more than 25 years in Tucson turned me into a Desert Rat. 


_*FLEAS NAVIDOG!!*_


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> So where do Arabica beans come from?  Doesn't sound like they start out in Italy.



Beautiful downtown Arabica?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I like this Luddly I have witnessed here in the CC.  Seems many of us here practice what we feel or say  Strength of character is very good.



Thank you but this sounds like a lot more than it really is. We don't like to shop and its hard to know what we'll need until we're very close to the holiday, so we buy bits and pieces all year. We buy generic gifts for the adults and try to make it things they wouldn't buy for themselves. 

This is always the source of much conversation between us - do we buy things people need or things they want? Luxury or necessity? We go with luxury and want because, if you're really down and out, maybe what you really need is to just feel a bit of happiness on xmas morning. That and we have no way of knowing what necessity they might need. Its very possible that the adults look at their gifts and roll their eyes because they feel they need to be practical but I think they still appreciate the thought and the gesture. Or at least, we hope so.

Some of the toys go to our own grand kids, some to Toys for Tots and, when we find out the ages/sex of the kids, some to who ever the adopted family is. This also keeps us from having to spend it all in December. This year we really cleaned out our stash and took a whole lot to the homeless shelter. 

We got very lucky last year and talked a hotel into giving us two cases - one of small individual soaps and the other of little shampoos. Brand new but they were bought by another company and changed the brand. Our thinking is that people in the homeless shelter probably have to use community soap/shampoo so they might appreciate having their own. 

Not a big deal really but this year, we're planning to get to work on it earlier and maybe be able to do more. Its very satisfying for us and we like knowing that some kids are opening gifts and that the food goes to a good cause. 

Honestly, I think we get as much or more out of doing this than the recipients do.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I'm up early too. S'posed to get freezing mix today - which I could do without. I really love where I live now but more than 25 years in Tucson turned me into a Desert Rat.
> 
> 
> _*FLEAS NAVIDOG!!*_


Cool dogs!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel the same way about giving to folks in trouble Luddly.  Definitely get more out of it than whatever was actually given or done.

Thing is, it is a big deal, kindness is sort of contagious.  Hope is always in short supply.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 24, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> I feel the same way about giving to folks in trouble Luddly.  Definitely get more out of it than whatever was actually given or done.
> 
> Thing is, it is a big deal, kindness is sort of contagious.  Hope is always in short supply.


You guys are in a Christmas state of mind.  Thanks for being you.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you Sarah.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 24, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I'm up early too. S'posed to get freezing mix today - which I could do without. I really love where I live now but more than 25 years in Tucson turned me into a Desert Rat.
> 
> 
> _*FLEAS NAVIDOG!!*_


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 24, 2014)

There will be a small nuclear explosion in Southern Michigan tomorrow just before dusk.  No worries, just me disposing of faulty outdoor tree lights.  Grrr....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Cappucinistas of the world!!!!

For your listening pleasure, a jazz-improv arrangement of a German Christmas motet called "O Heiland, reiß den Himmel auf" (Oh, Saviour, rip open the gates of Heaven):



He is a good friend and colleague of mine and a darned fine player. Enjoy!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

Looky, looky what "Santa" sent me in the mail!




 


Thanks, "Santa"!!!!

I would also like to note, just for the record, that that Santa has not been bitten into - yet - but my little one comes for Christmas later today and then I fear that Santa may lose his cap!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, All!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope that everyone has a wonderful Christmas day with their nearest and dearest.

Peace
DT


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Looky, looky what "Santa" sent me in the mail!
> 
> View attachment 35327
> 
> ...


That's a very expensive piece of chocolate.  Prepare to give some to friends and neighbors, it's enormous..


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 25, 2014)

feliz navidad compadres y companeras.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 25, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> feliz navidad compadres y companeras.


Happy Holidays, Dot Com.


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Looky, looky what "Santa" sent me in the mail!
> ...



I s'pose its too late to ask him to share ............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Looky, looky what "Santa" sent me in the mail!
> ...


That's the plan.  My daughter and I,  we just lobotomized it! 








Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Nope,  not too late! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Whew.

For a moment there, I thought you meant the girl on the calendar.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Cool.

Send me his left foot.

Boot and all.

You think you have a big chocolate Santa? 

A Houston hotel has created a half-ton dark chocolate sculpture of Santa Claus in a chair, complete with elves.

Pastry experts at the Hilton Americas in downtown Houston used dark chocolate and a special chocolate dough to fashion the exhibit, which is on display until Dec. 30.

Hotel spokeswoman Tere Perry says the project cost about $5,000 worth of chocolate and 400 hours in work.

Officials estimate the chocolate adds up to more than 2.4 million calories.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 25, 2014)

Inspected my outdoor lights in detail today.  Someone decided tearing apart a string of lights and placing them on the stop sign down the street was more artistic.  Once I found that, I just removed the broken strand and rerouted some lights.  Fixed!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 26, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Inspected my outdoor lights in detail today.  Someone decided tearing apart a string of lights and placing them on the stop sign down the street was more artistic.  Once I found that, I just removed the broken strand and rerouted some lights.  Fixed!



I think that if I ever did put lights, I'd be real tempted to just leave them there - forever.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 26, 2014)

43 degrees at sunrise and supposed to get to 54. What happened to that "wintry mix" we were promised?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Inspected my outdoor lights in detail today.  Someone decided tearing apart a string of lights and placing them on the stop sign down the street was more artistic.  Once I found that, I just removed the broken strand and rerouted some lights.  Fixed!
> ...


It's a lot of work.  My SIL does it and it is exhausting to watch.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 26, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> 43 degrees at sunrise and supposed to get to 54. What happened to that "wintry mix" we were promised?


The sun is shining here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 26, 2014)

In Germany, Christmas is essentially celebrated for three days:

Heiliger Abend (Christmas Eve), 24.12
Erster Weihnachtstag (1st day of Christmas), 25.12
Zweiter Weihnachtstag (2nd day of Christmas), 26.12

So, today is still a national holiday in Germany. Busses, trams, trains, etc. all run on a Sunday-like schedule and of course, all businesses are closed.  This is why Germans love it when the 25th falls on a Thursday, because they essentially get a 5 day weekend. 

My little one and I just had a delightful meal of lamb, duck, mashed potatoes, corn and some carrot salad.  We are now off for a bike tour for the next hours.

Hope you all are having a good Friday the 26th!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 26, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> In Germany, Christmas is essentially celebrated for three days:
> 
> Heiliger Abend (Christmas Eve), 24.12
> Erster Weihnachtstag (1st day of Christmas), 25.12
> ...


Have a fun day!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 26, 2014)

*51 Pieces of Latte Art That Are Actually Pretty Cool *
 Latte art is the practice of baristas drawing awesome portraits, landscapes or pictures using milk foam. These are the best examples of latte art on the internet -- ranging from photos of kitten/cat latte foam art, to nerdy, video game latte art done with both frothy foam and chocolate syrup on occasion, to works of art like The Scream recreated into coffee art. And yeah, I know, most people think that coffee art is really lame and only belongs on places like Instagram and that only hipsters like it, but that's why this list exists. 

This isn't a bunch of flowers or swirls, it's accurate-looking faces. It's foam animals taken to the next level: the face of John Lennon in latte art, the famous stick-out-tongue portrait of Einstein in milk foam and even a 3D giraffe made to jump out of the cup. This is some seriously awesome stuff.

Here's the first one ... 50 more at the link.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 26, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > In Germany, Christmas is essentially celebrated for three days:
> ...



Thanks, Sarah.

We just got back from a 100 minute bike-ride. And Lord, the temperature has dropped really fast. The little one is taking her bath, then there will be hot chocolate and a couple of Christmas shows and I suspect that Statalina will want to drop off to sleep. Longest bike-ride she ever had. She loved it.


----------



## Bonita Louise (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey there cappuccino lovers! Wishing you All a Happy New Year! Stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 26, 2014)

No white Christmas here in Southern Michigan.  Sold a new little SUV today to someone from Tennessee, work is sometimes unpredictable.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 27, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> No white Christmas here in Southern Michigan.  Sold a new little SUV today to someone from Tennessee, work is sometimes unpredictable.



Indeed it is. I went car shopping with my daughter yesterday with the expectation that the dealer who had quoted her a price close to her budget would honor his commitment to work with her and see what could be arranged. Instead he plays hardball and refuses to budge so we leave. On the way home we pass another dealership and I suggest that she check out the vehicles even though she isn't particularly interested since they don't have what she wanted on their website. 

Told the salesman we were just browsing and what our budget was. He was quite frank and said yes, he didn't have exactly what we were looking for but instead offered to show us something else. It was a pretty blue sedan and it checked all the boxes. Then as we were about to leave he asked the standard question about buying it today so I threw out a really lowball number inclusive of all taxes, tags, fees, the whole package. After a little bit of bargaining we ended up just $700 above the lowball figure I quoted and a couple of thousand below the sticker. Got a great interest rate of 2.4% and there were no add ons in the financing although they did try to sell her an extended warranty.  

It was a whole lot better deal than the original dealer had quoted and she is thrilled to be in a shiny new 2015 that fits her budget. Sometimes you just get lucky. Probably in for some sticker shock in the insurance dept but not more than a couple of hundred over where she was going to be with the other dealer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No white Christmas here in Southern Michigan.  Sold a new little SUV today to someone from Tennessee, work is sometimes unpredictable.
> ...



Cool. 

We're talking about buying a new car .........................................


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2014)

I would have preferred to sleep later but woke up. No reason, just wide awake. Sun isn't up yet, warm and rained much of the night. Feels like spring. 

Just now saw deer in the front yard. The cats are in the screened in porch, waiting for the birds to wake up. The squawk at the cats and the cats chitter their teeth and waggle their butts in that "I WANT" they do. In the house, they'll sit at the glass door and stare longingly at the area where we feed the birds. 

Wide screen TV for cats. 

I've been trying to post a video but keep getting a "network error" message. Tried it from town yesterday and got the same message so its not our system. And, got the same message when I tried to download new software to my phone.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 27, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wide screen TV for cats.



AKA as Squirrel TV for Dogs.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 27, 2014)

Just to show that Santa really IS everywhere:






That jolly old man really gets around! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just to show that Santa really IS everywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Coca Cola..


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No white Christmas here in Southern Michigan.  Sold a new little SUV today to someone from Tennessee, work is sometimes unpredictable.
> ...



Two schools of thought on talking on the phone with a prospect.  Some say to get them to the lot regardless of whether the car can be sold for the price given by the customer or even if the car is still there or not.  For me, I want the customer to know what they can expect ahead of time, that way if they show up, I know I must be at least close to their expectations.  Websites take a lot of time to keep current.  Often we have additional vehicles that just haven't reached the stage where we can post them.

I like GAP insurance for those with no equity in their car or truck purchase.  I also like credit life insurance on the young person who has a cosigner on the hook.  Personally, I have always bought good cars that didn't have major problems, so extended warranties never really appealed to me.  Others swear by them.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 27, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just to show that Santa really IS everywhere:
> ...


Yepp. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Wide screen TV for cats.
> ...



Yep. Our poor Czar never loses hope that one day he'll catch one. I should post a photo of the gouges in our hardwood floor from him launching himself out onto the deck. 

We figure it gives both him and the squirrels a little work out, get their blood pressure up and bit, pulse going - probably good for all of them.

We're actually a little concerned that Czar will come face to face with a raccoon or fox on the deck. That could be a real disaster.

I spoke too soon about our warm weather. The temp plummeted so maybe our wintry mix is here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just to show that Santa really IS everywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's got fast and cheap transportation in those 8 tiny reindeer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 27, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just to show that Santa really IS everywhere:
> ...


The man is just amazing! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 27, 2014)

Well folks, it's 2:16 here. Bedtime. Tuckered out. Till tomorrow.


----------



## mdk (Dec 27, 2014)

Evening folks. We're making loads of hand-made perogies tonight and having cocktails. Cheers!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 27, 2014)

mdk said:


> Evening folks. We're making loads of hand-made perogies tonight and having cocktails. Cheers!



LOVE pierogi.

Our son makes the best I've ever had but you can hear your coronary arteries slamming shut as you eat them.

He starts by reducing about a gazillion red onions in butter. He lets them cook forever - tastes SO good but GAH! All that butter. 

BTW, we just watched Julie and Julia, or at least part of it. I remembered again that Julia Childs and her husband both practically lived on really fatty meat, butter and smoked like chimneys and both lived into their 90s. 

Seems fat may not be the killer we've been led to believe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 28, 2014)

Good Sunday Morning, Cappucinistas of the world! Arise and shine!

The temps dropped from +11 (Celsius) to -9 (Celsius) between yesterday morning and today. Brrrrrr.......  = Celcius is the freezing point of water, 100 Celsius is the boiling point.  -9 C = 16 F, 11 C = 52 F.

Brrrrr...... drinking a delicious Cappuccino with a shot of Baileys today and enjoying a truly quiet and uneventful Sunday.

Amen.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Sunday Morning, Cappucinistas of the world! Arise and shine!
> 
> The temps dropped from +11 (Celsius) to -9 (Celsius) between yesterday morning and today. Brrrrrr.......  = Celcius is the freezing point of water, 100 Celsius is the boiling point.  -9 C = 16 F, 11 C = 52 F.
> 
> ...



I think the conversion is something like celius x 9, then divide by 5 and add 32.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 28, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sunday Morning, Cappucinistas of the world! Arise and shine!
> ...




Yepp:

convert temperature fahrenheit F and celsius C


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 28, 2014)

I have had such a good day! Worked on an art project that I'm really happy with, ate good food and did some heavy duty laying around. 

How 'bout y'all?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 28, 2014)

I am lazy today. It was necessary.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 28, 2014)

Did security visits on four properties, cut down and hauled off a tree, then removed a beaver dam.  Pretty slow day here too.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't have any luck finding just the part that plugs into the outlet for my charger....the apple store doesn't sell it by itself and the whole charger was $80...didn't really need to get another one.  I have been using a PC, but I'm not very good with it, couldn't ever figure out how to post pictures....and now, tomorrow we're heading for Gatlinburg, don't know if the cabin we rented even has wifi...so I will probably not be here til I get home....Sunday night...
> ...


No, I think Wal-Mart carries it, but when I checked, they just happened to be out.  But, it would have been the same as the Apple store....you have to buy the whole charger.



> Gatlinburg?  That's almost here.  Well, a few hours away... weather doesn't look good though.  We've had fifties and rain all day.



Ahhh.....you're so lucky.

We spent the whole day (26th) in Gatlinburg....the weather was wonderful.  There was no rain....and it wasn't all that cold.  Such a beautiful place.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Glad to see you back, Mertex!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hey, good to see you. Did you have a good Christmas? 

Warm here until yesterday when we got tiny snow flurries.  Oh, and rain. This morning, couldn't see the lake at all for the fog. It still hasn't cleared off completely - just beautiful, quiet, peaceful.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 29, 2014)

Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose. 

Hope things are going better for the rest of you. I'm gonna go lay back down.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 29, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> 
> Hope things are going better for the rest of you. I'm gonna go lay back down.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



No snow where we were.  It was so nice....the cabin we stayed in was beautiful, with beautiful views.  The trip to Gatlinburg was exciting....riding right next to the edge of an abyss...the weather cooperated, mostly rained at night when we were in.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 29, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> 
> Hope things are going better for the rest of you. I'm gonna go lay back down.



Awww, worse time to get sick.  Hope you get to feeling better real soon....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> 
> Hope things are going better for the rest of you. I'm gonna go lay back down.



Oh NOES!!

Is this the same thing your daughter had? Passed on to you now? 

Feel better soon.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Looks like a beautiful spot. Glad you got to take this trip.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay, so I have a real thing against using bottled salad dressings. This is my go-to for yummy and quick -

1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/4 cup each honey and olive oil and a tsp or two soy sauce.

Its really good. I don't eat meat but it would probably be a good marinade as well.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello, Cappucinistas of the world, hoping you are having a good Monday.

Today I took down all the holiday paraphenalia and cleaned. 5 hours of appointments, 8 hours of cleaning. Ugh.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 29, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> 
> Hope things are going better for the rest of you. I'm gonna go lay back down.




Gute Besserung, Wolfsister77 !!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> ...



No, she had a stomach virus, this is a respiratory thing. There's Norovirus going around here-intestinal and also some respiratory flu that isn't covered by the flu shot. It's just no fun but thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hello, Cappucinistas of the world, hoping you are having a good Monday.
> 
> Today I took down all the holiday paraphenalia and cleaned. 5 hours of appointments, 8 hours of cleaning. Ugh.



If I had known you were in THAT mood, I would have invited you over for a visit ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 29, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



His mom still loves him...

...can you imagine the embarassing pictures his mom has from when he was little?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 30, 2014)

Good Tuesday morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world. I woke up with a massive headache today. Could be last night's whiskey, though.  It's all her fault.... women absolutely make us do things we don't want to do, honest!!!!!!!!!  

I think I'll make a Cappuccino now....

*burp*


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 30, 2014)

HaHa  All those doughnuts and one cuppa coffee?  Sheesh.

Good Morning.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2014)

C-c-c-c-o-l-d this morning. We slept in for a change. Nice. 

Whatchoo all up to today? 

I'm gonna finish my painting and possibly start another. 

And there's a marathon of The Walking Dead on AMC. There are still some early episodes I didn't see to might tune in for a while. Like the internet, TV is a time killer, so maybe not.

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 30, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Heavens to mergatroids! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> C-c-c-c-o-l-d this morning. We slept in for a change. Nice.
> 
> Whatchoo all up to today?
> 
> ...



Swam another mile in the pool but I upped the pace.

Prepared some work stuff for 2015.

Going to give driving lessons this afternoon.

Probably try and get in a couple of hours of reading on my Nexus 7.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> 
> Hope things are going better for the rest of you. I'm gonna go lay back down.



Find some good movies and stay in bed all day, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 30, 2014)

drifter said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky me. I woke up with a fever, painful cough, sore throat and can't breath through my nose.
> ...



Thanks I was in bed all day yesterday but today I have to go out to the store and I feel worse than yesterday. It's also -2. I have my daughter with me also.

Pretty sure it's this flu virus going around that isn't covered by the flu shot I got. Every time I cough, it hurts. I'm just whining. This sucks. Everyone feel sorry for me now but don't give me a hug or you'll get sick. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I do feel bad for you, nothing worse than being sick.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




I feel sory for you. Now, hug me when you are well.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 30, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Okay, so I have a real thing against using bottled salad dressings. This is my go-to for yummy and quick -
> 
> 1/2 cup balsamic vinegar, 1/4 cup each honey and olive oil and a tsp or two soy sauce.
> 
> Its really good. I don't eat meat but it would probably be a good marinade as well.



I could probably survive on "oil and vinegar".....but there are a few that I really like.  I especially like Marie Callendar's "Spinach salad" dressing....it's really thick so I use it with Italian dressing.....a little of both splattered on the salad and then mixed.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Tuesday morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world. I woke up with a massive headache today. Could be last night's whiskey, though.  It's all her fault.... women absolutely make us do things we don't want to do, honest!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think I'll make a Cappuccino now....
> 
> *burp*



Funny you should mention "headache"......I fell on my ass this morning trying to put my sweat pants on....I should sit down for that, but I was standing up on one leg, had my other leg halfway into my sweat when I started to lose my balance.....couldn't save myself....hit my head on the edge of the hamper/medicine wood cabinet.  I hit it hard....I now have a bump in my head and my whole head is sore....even my neck.   Damn, I'm glad you all didn't see that!......


----------



## Mertex (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



Boohoo.....I know you feel awful.....I hate colds and I've only had the flu once.....wanted to just die.....ached all over and my head felt like it was stuffed with cotton, couldn't breathe through my nose and I was shivering all over.  Get well, soon!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world. I woke up with a massive headache today. Could be last night's whiskey, though.  It's all her fault.... women absolutely make us do things we don't want to do, honest!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen.

Video recreations are acceptable.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world. I woke up with a massive headache today. Could be last night's whiskey, though.  It's all her fault.... women absolutely make us do things we don't want to do, honest!!!!!!!!!
> ...




Well, first, Mertex  - mi sh'beyrach. (Get well). Second, that was one helluva visual. Oy, Gewalt!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world. I woke up with a massive headache today. Could be last night's whiskey, though.  It's all her fault.... women absolutely make us do things we don't want to do, honest!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Oh NOES!!

Are you okay now?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



For @Wolfsister and everyone else who wants it - We're making hot buttered rum tonight. Its 25 degrees and there's a stiff breeze blowing off the lake. B-r-r-r-r

By the cup: 

Single Cup Hot Buttered Rum Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Or the GALLON!

Hot Buttered Rum Cocktail Recipe Emeril Lagasse Food Network


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 30, 2014)

Damn. I just read "hot buttered" and then got all excited.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Sick and wounded women ... 

You two are incorrigible!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Damn. I just read "hot buttered" and then got all excited.



RUM Stat.

RUM!

And its to DIE for.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 30, 2014)

Its been years since I had hot buttered rum ... Could be very addictive. 

If I post that I've gained so much weight I can no longer get to the refrigerator, you'll know I kept going. But for now, one is enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> HaHa  All those doughnuts and one cuppa coffee?  Sheesh.
> 
> Good Morning.



I think it is toast dear one...


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world. I woke up with a massive headache today. Could be last night's whiskey, though.  It's all her fault.... women absolutely make us do things we don't want to do, honest!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Yes, good thing only some of us saw.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 31, 2014)

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year's Eve today.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > HaHa  All those doughnuts and one cuppa coffee?  Sheesh.
> ...


  Thanks SL.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 31, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year's Eve today.


HNYE to you as well, De.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey, everyone. -3 right now and I'm not feel much better but I'll get there, slowly but surely.

Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 31, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hey, everyone. -3 right now and I'm not feel much better but I'll get there, slowly but surely.
> 
> Hope everyone has a Happy New Year!!



Try to get an early night! 

Happy New Year.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Now, just my neck is sore....must have jarred it when I hit the cabinet....but all is well....thanks..


----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Darn, don't tell me you work for NSA?


----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Damn, Pogo, you're such an ideologue.....here ya go.....Happy Now?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That is photoshopped! 

You said that you had one leg halfway into your sweat pants when you fell!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 31, 2014)

Good eye,  good eye! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 31, 2014)

Boys will be boys ... 

Glad you're okay Mertex


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I quickly put my leg into the pant leg as I was falling, before I raised my hands and yelled!  Geez....it isn't rocket science, you know.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, before I go off to my New Year's party.........I did want to wish everyone a:


----------



## mdk (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years everyone! Have fun and stay safe. Cheers!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to everyone at USMB.

I am grateful to have reached an age where I don't have to stay up until midnight in freezing temperatures just to watch a silly ball drop over Times Square.

Instead I can do it from the warmth and comfort of my own living room surrounded by my family and friends.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2014)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I didn't know there was a No Sex Association.  Fortunately, I'm not a member.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2014)

Mrs. Liberty has to work tomorrow morning.  I wouldn't mind a good game of Euchre to usher in the new year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 1, 2015)

*burp*


Äähm, Hääpi Nu Yeer!!!


*burp*


Time to make a Cappuccino.

Had some Sekt after the fireworks last night. Boy, did that stuff go to my brain!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 1, 2015)

Go to this site:

Pars Fanavaran

Hold the mouse down anywhere you want, then start to move it around while still left-clicking. Enjoy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 1, 2015)

And, watch closely:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 1, 2015)

And, I gotta say, this must be some of the most spectacular fireworks I have ever seen:




Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful sunrise this morning and just saw a juvie eagle fly by. 

Hope y'all aren't too hungover.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning and just saw a juvie eagle fly by.
> 
> Hope y'all aren't too hungover.



Let me see now, walked 7,200 steps so far, swam a mile, did 24 crunches, ate breakfast and I have had 2 cups of tea.

Nope, no hangover at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 1, 2015)

Let's see, I got out of bed, made my daughter breakfast, had some cereal, went back to bed. 

But hey, I'm not quite as sick as I've been all week and the sun is out for the first time all week so maybe that's a sign the New Year will be a good one.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2015)

Hope you can run with the pack by Monday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Let's see, I got out of bed, made my daughter breakfast, had some cereal, went back to bed.
> 
> But hey, I'm not quite as sick as I've been all week and the sun is out for the first time all week so maybe that's a sign the New Year will be a good one.



 Happy New Year.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful sunrise this morning and just saw a juvie eagle fly by.
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Let's see, I got out of bed, made my daughter breakfast, had some cereal, went back to bed.
> 
> But hey, I'm not quite as sick as I've been all week and the sun is out for the first time all week so maybe that's a sign the New Year will be a good one.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



There is no "No Sex Association" - men would have voted it down..........but if you saw me in my bathroom....you have som splaining to do!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Go to this site:
> 
> Pars Fanavaran
> 
> Hold the mouse down anywhere you want, then start to move it around while still left-clicking. Enjoy.




Neat fireworks!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)

This morning, I made a Veggie omelet, Mr. Mertex made bacon and we also had a fruit smoothie made with our Magic Bullet!  Nice way to start the New Year.

Last night at friends, we had a bonfire, roasted marshmallows, and shot fireworks.....it was freezing cold Derideo_Te but it was worth staying up till midnight to shoot the New Year in....or the old year out.....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Not the first time I was asked to explain something...


----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Tsk, tsk........


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 1, 2015)

saveliberty said:


>


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> This morning, I made a Veggie omelet, Mr. Mertex made bacon and we also had a fruit smoothie made with our Magic Bullet!  Nice way to start the New Year.
> 
> Last night at friends, we had a bonfire, roasted marshmallows, and shot fireworks.....it was freezing cold Derideo_Te but it was worth staying up till midnight to shoot the New Year in....or the old year out.....



Aw - looks fun.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 2, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and welcome to the 2nd day of 2015. Only 363 more days until 2016!  

My little one spent a total of three hours yesterday, News Years Day, rollerskating, and got to the point where she didn't want to hold Papa's hand at all, but rather, just go it alone. She fell 3 times in 3 hours, got back up and went on. That's the spirit.

We also spent that day with good friends and made a traditional New Year's dinner of leftovers and meat called RACLETTE:


(I have the one with the granite-stone hot grill plate).

The Raclette grill comes out of Switzerland, but has become a real tradition in both Germany and Austria as well.

Plus, there is is longstanding German tradition of watching a short ENGLISH comedy (from the 60s) called "DINNER FOR ONE":




This is absolutely a cult-film in Germany, from which Germans love to sometimes use the phrase "Same procedure as last year?"

Watch it and laugh!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think I finally kicked the flu bugs ass. It only took 5 days. I'm finally feeling better. Yay!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 2, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I finally kicked the flu bugs ass. It only took 5 days. I'm finally feeling better. Yay!!





Now let's break out the margaritas and celebrate having you back.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 2, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I finally kicked the flu bugs ass. It only took 5 days. I'm finally feeling better. Yay!!




Congrats, and welcome back!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm better but I spoke too soon if I thought I was 100% again. I ran some errands and did a few things around the house and right now I am exhausted!! I guess I'm not fully recovered but better still. I seriously do not remember an illness kicking my ass this bad in a long, long time. I would blame my sister's kids but they are 7 and 9 so I guess, I'll give them a pass, LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 2, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm better but I spoke too soon if I thought I was 100% again. I ran some errands and did a few things around the house and right now I am exhausted!! I guess I'm not fully recovered but better still. I seriously do not remember an illness kicking my ass this bad in a long, long time. I would blame my sister's kids but they are 7 and 9 so I guess, I'll give them a pass, LOL.




Take it easy. Enjoy a quiet weekend. Right, with a small child, as if that's possible...

Ok, route no. 2: drink a lot of whiskey in your Cappuccino.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm better but I spoke too soon if I thought I was 100% again. I ran some errands and did a few things around the house and right now I am exhausted!! I guess I'm not fully recovered but better still. I seriously do not remember an illness kicking my ass this bad in a long, long time. I would blame my sister's kids but they are 7 and 9 so I guess, I'll give them a pass, LOL.
> ...



I've been downing the heavy duty Nyquil with the alcohol in it. That helps me sleep very well. I think another day or two and I'll be normal again.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 3, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...




I didn't drink alcohol for more than 30 years. Way back in the 80s, I was sick and we had gotten a sample of Nyquil in the mail. I would have taken anything to feel better. I glugged down that sample and was immediately dead drunk and passed out cold.

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 3, 2015)

G'Mornin all ... 

Winter came on a Thursday this year. Its raining and feels like spring. 40 degrees. 

The cats are playing Floor Is Lava. Every time they come by poor, long suffering Czar, he gives them a token g-r-r-r. They just ignore him and keep going.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 3, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




I hate the taste of that stuff and the way it makes you feel after you drink it.....

Glad you're feeling better, though, WS.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I haven't taken it since then but as I remember, it was sorta like a really icky ice cream topping with a lot of alcohol.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

B-r-r-r-r

Looks like our balmy weather is coming to an end. Cold and windy during the night and light snow this morning. 

Our juvie eagle was just in a tree right outside. I tried to get a photo but he wasn't having it. His head is almost all white now so pretty soon, we won't be able to tell him from his parents but that also means he'll be moving on soon. 

We had to buy a new printer and $%^&%^&* so far, I haven't been able to get the software to load on my new laptop. It gets part way through and then I get an error message. Since we sell on Ebay and Amazon, I really need to be able to print postage paid labels. 

I wish I were more of a computer nerd.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 4, 2015)

It is currently -1 and super cold outside. brrrrr................


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

And a happy Sunday to all those wonderful Cappucinistas out there!  Hope you all are enjoying a wonderful, peaceful, relaxed 1st Sunday in 2015. Only 361 days to go until 2016!!!



My little one went roller skating for two hours straight, we are now watching Bugs Bunny and the famous Marvin the Martian "Q 36 Ilonium Space Modulator" episide. Golden, I say, golden!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It is currently -1 and super cold outside. brrrrr................



By comparison, we're at a toasty +18 here. 

BUT

Hot damn and halleluja! I got the new printer software to load. Calls for a cup of hot tea in celebration. 

 Now to wade through the book to make it wireless.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a happy Sunday to all those wonderful Cappucinistas out there!  Hope you all are enjoying a wonderful, peaceful, relaxed 1st Sunday in 2015. Only 361 days to go until 2016!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My little one went roller skating for two hours straight, we are now watching Bugs Bunny and the famous Marvin the Martian "Q 36 Ilonium Space Modulator" episide. Golden, I say, golden!!



Love watching kids movies with them. You get to watch them so many times, you can recite the dialogue, word for word. 

Hot buttered rum weather ... 

Enjoy your time with your daughter and take a lot of photos for that time when she's looking for memories.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And a happy Sunday to all those wonderful Cappucinistas out there!  Hope you all are enjoying a wonderful, peaceful, relaxed 1st Sunday in 2015. Only 361 days to go until 2016!!!
> ...




Took some great film of her roller skating today, and then, she wanted to take off the skates, go down to the Rhine River and pick up seashells, which she did...


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2015)

Brrr....is right.  We woke up to freezing weather.....but by noon it was already 50 degrees.  I was able to wear my woolen turtle neck sweater....which I only wear about once a year as I can't stand turtlenecks......but it being so cold I really wanted to wear it.  Now that I'm back home.....I couldn't wait to shuck it.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Sounds like you and Statilina are having a great time.....So, you have seashells by a river?  I thought they were only found near the ocean.....that's how much I know...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey, check out the photo I just posted in the Cat Lover's thread. 

I'm not getting near as much done today as I should but wanted to share that.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 4, 2015)

Snowed for about an hour and a half here, just ended.  With all the rain and sleet we have had recently, the roads are very slippery and snow covered now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




She calls them seashells, I think they are clam-shells. She was very upset tonight, realizing this is the last night to sleep at Papa's for about 10 days. She was crying and mad and had the first fit ever, said she didn't want to go back to her mom, but I know that tomorrow, all will be ok. I held her for a long time until she snoozed away and now I am doing manly stuff like laundry and dishes.  Just caught the first two episodes of "Sleeper Cell", in German, just premiered here in Germany on Friday. I think HBO put it out. Extremely difficult plot, aroused extreme emotions within me. Can't say any more without causing a great disturbance in the force in the Lounge.  I may not watch any more of it. The Penthouse channel is better, anyway.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 4, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Snowed for about an hour and a half here, just ended.  With all the rain and sleet we have had recently, the roads are very slippery and snow covered now.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hey, check out the photo I just posted in the Cat Lover's thread.




Did already......looks like he's tired....did he do your taxes?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I hadn't heard of Sleeper Cell......will have to check it out...in English... 

Hope Statilina was okay with going back to her mom....it must be hard on little ones to go back and forth.  Life is hard....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, check out the photo I just posted in the Cat Lover's thread.
> ...



A cat? Earning his keep? Don't I wish. 

Got quite a bit done, in spite of his best efforts.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 4, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Exactly what I was going to post. 

On both. 

Hard on dad too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 5, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Yepp.  The last 5 days have been wonderful for me.  The next 11, less so.  So is life.  I need a cappuccino this morning. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey, -3 out right now and it's brutal out there. Finally getting over my illness so that's the good news. Happy Monday!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 5, 2015)

Same here Wolfie and I have my doc appt in the morning.  Brrrrrr.  Snow tonight too!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah the joys of January, frozen Yukon doors, insulated coveralls, shovels and frostbite.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 6, 2015)

Good Morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, rise and shine to a beautiful and sunshine-y Tuesday!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2015)

So I remember working out in the gym from years ago.  For some reason I can't just walk back in there and do my normal reps and jump on the treadmill for a 5k without soreness.  Weird.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> So I remember working out in the gym from years ago.  For some reason I can't just walk back in there and do my normal reps and jump on the treadmill for a 5k without soreness.  Weird.




And I thought they always said that time "heals" old wounds....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2015)

I think surgeons are needed for that Stat.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

Made it out to my Dr. appt., it was below zero and about an inch and a half of snow but I was even early.  Good checkup, went to the store and now I get to stay cozy inside for today anyway.  

Hope you all are staying safe and warm, I hear a lot of states are being affected by this latest stormy cold weather.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I think surgeons are needed for that Stat.


  Hey SL.  You having a good new year so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 6, 2015)

It's brutally cold here with a dangerous windchill. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm. I feel better except for a lingering cough that won't go away. Hopefully, that stops soon. Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So I remember working out in the gym from years ago.  For some reason I can't just walk back in there and do my normal reps and jump on the treadmill for a 5k without soreness.  Weird.
> ...


Morning Stat, Morning all.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's brutally cold here with a dangerous windchill. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm. I feel better except for a lingering cough that won't go away. Hopefully, that stops soon. Happy Tuesday!!


Forgot to post the previous one until just now.  

Feel better Wolfie.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I think surgeons are needed for that Stat.
> ...


 
No, you and Wolfsister have been sick.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Aww, I'm doing okay.  My doctor is so happy with my progress and response to medicine.  Let's just will Wolfie back to health.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 6, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's brutally cold here with a dangerous windchill. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm. I feel better except for a lingering cough that won't go away. Hopefully, that stops soon. Happy Tuesday!!



Yup, 20 here and falling to 8 by Thursday! Brrrr! Making me rethink my 5 am morning swim!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 6, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




I wish both you and Wolfsister good health.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 6, 2015)

Winter is manageable, but getting the layers on and off is no fun.  It always makes Spring a joy when you can shed all the extra clothes.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Stat.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 6, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Winter is manageable, but getting the layers on and off is no fun.  It always makes Spring a joy when you can shed all the extra clothes.


Yeah after you get the layers off you can finally move your arms and legs again   HaHa


----------



## mdk (Jan 6, 2015)

Evening folks! I hope everyone is having a great day. I've been shoveling the walks, brewing some beer, and canning some hot pickles throughout the day.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 7, 2015)

It looks really cold outside today but the thermometer says that it is actually one degree warmer than yesterday. Up to 21 from 20! I guess I had better start getting ready for work. Have a good one, everyone.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

Good morning, Everyone, 9 degrees here, feels like -12.   That's January in NW Ohio for ya.  

Stay safe and warm!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow Sarah, you are twice as warm as here.  

4


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Wow Sarah, you are twice as warm as here.
> 
> 4


We're having a heatwave!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 7, 2015)

Wishing all of our Cappucinistas a Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 7, 2015)

BRRRR! Temp is still dropping, going into single digits tonight! Thank goodness I only have one more errand to run outdoors today. 

Just had a wonderful cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

My BF works in another city, he usually comes home a couple of times a week but I told him to stay there this week.  Too cold to run back and forth.  So now I am looking out at the garbage cans that have to go up front today and wishing he was here to do it.    Omg, it's now 10 degrees and -11 chill factor.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

The wind is blowing the snow around out there.  Birds are flying really fast.  Thank god I haven't seen any doggies out.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




So, his relaxed stance is just......tired from doing nothing?  That's a cat, for sure.......


----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, rise and shine to a beautiful and sunshine-y Tuesday!




What?  No sunshine here....in fact, we're expecting the coldest front yet.....I covered some of my delicate plants, sego palms and others, but the wind is blowing and keeps blowing the blankets off...........argh..........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> So I remember working out in the gym from years ago.  For some reason I can't just walk back in there and do my normal reps and jump on the treadmill for a 5k without soreness.  Weird.




Yeah....you have to start all over again..........


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world, rise and shine to a beautiful and sunshine-y Tuesday!
> ...



You can just use your and Luddly's cats to weigh down the blankets so they don't blow off!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's brutally cold here with a dangerous windchill. Hope everyone is staying safe and warm. I feel better except for a lingering cough that won't go away. Hopefully, that stops soon. Happy Tuesday!!




Try the honey and cinnamon recipe.....suppose to work.

Cinnamon and Honey Cold and Cough Remedy


----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Except my cats are all snuggly and warm inside.....the outdoor cats are in the shed with a heater........and I have layers of clothes on....I'm not happy with cold......brrrrrr!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

The thermometer reads +25 but there's a stiff wind blowing off the lake so the wind chill is way lower than that.It was blowing hard enough there were little white caps on the lake.

My phone app says 10+ with a wind chill factor of -6. That's probably closer to the real temp.




Sarah G said:


> My BF works in another city, he usually comes home a couple of times a week but I told him to stay there this week.  Too cold to run back and forth.  So now I am looking out at the garbage cans that have to go up front today and wishing he was here to do it.    Omg, it's now 10 degrees and -11 chill factor.




Sarah, I understand how you feel. We didn't even want to walk to the mailbox.

I really hate the cold and we have to drive to the bid city tomorrow. Ugh. 

The eagles have been out though. We saw the juvie several times and just saw an adult fly by. All looking for frozen fish. 

Hot buttered rum time.  Even if I didn't drink it, I could hold it, right?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 7, 2015)

Hot buttered buns?!?!?!?!?!?

Wow!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



He's a bum. 

Actually, living with him is like having some weird hybrid toddler/puppy cat. He scratches at doors for them to be opened, chews things - especially plastic. He digs trash out of the trash cans and throws it around. He beats up on poor little Brodie. this morning they woke me when he threw against the closed bedroom door. 

And then he climbs into my lap, purrs and rubs and then off to find a sunny spot. 





Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Actually, a running joke here is that you can tell how cold it is by the number of cats on your lap.

When we used to let them in the bedroom at night, we measured called it the Cold Cat Quilt. 

I'm serious about that hot buttered rum.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hot buttered buns?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Wow!!!




Can I dunk them?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The thermometer reads +25 but there's a stiff wind blowing off the lake so the wind chill is way lower than that.It was blowing hard enough there were little white caps on the lake.
> 
> My phone app says 10+ with a wind chill factor of -6. That's probably closer to the real temp.
> 
> ...


I finally took the garbage cans up, gosh it is so cold.  I was thinking of making hot chocolate but I never did, I just got my blankie and back in my chair.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

_*HOT *_

_*BUTTERED *_

_*RUM*_

_*!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 7, 2015)

HaHa


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh and about Catsby demanding that doors get opened. You know how it is - the cat is always on the wrong side. He either wants in or out. Which ever side he's on, he wants the other side.

He loves going out on the screened in porch. He watches the birds coming to the feeders and lusts after the squirrels that run along the deck railing. Both he and Brodie put on quite the show of chittering teeth and wiggly butts. Wide screen TV for cats.

Every night, we go through this fight with him about coming in for the night while Brodie begs us to _Quick, lock the door with him on the outside_.

But, his momma cat didn't have no dumb kittens. 

He has not asked to go out on the porch even once today.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 8, 2015)

-6 actual with winds at 6-18mph for a wind chill of -24.  Snow tonight, so I'll be up at 6am to shovel for two hours or so.

I have recovered from a too intense tricep workout Monday.  I couldn't relax the right arm enough to shave or wash my hair yesterday.  Everything is back in working order today.


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2015)

Good morning folks. Brrrrrr! It is a balmy 4 degrees here with very little wind.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

I shouldn't have looked.  It's -4 but feels like -27.  I have to go bring the garbage bins back too.  Aarrggghhh!


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I shouldn't have looked.  It's -4 but feels like -27.  I have to go bring the garbage bins back too.  Aarrggghhh!



North Western Ohio is pretty flat so that winds really whips around. Luckily my area has many small mounts and hills to take the bite out of the wind. 

I love the new avie btw.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't have looked.  It's -4 but feels like -27.  I have to go bring the garbage bins back too.  Aarrggghhh!
> ...


Thanks!  Are you a Game of Thrones fan?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> -6 actual with winds at 6-18mph for a wind chill of -24.  Snow tonight, so I'll be up at 6am to shovel for two hours or so.
> 
> I have recovered from a too intense tricep workout Monday.  I couldn't relax the right arm enough to shave or wash my hair yesterday.  Everything is back in working order today.



I've always read that work outs should not leave you sore. If working out is making you that sore, you might want to take a look at what you're doing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 8, 2015)

Really cold here too and that wind off the lake doesn't help. 

Game of Thrones ... when will it be back?

And, anyone see the new Downton Abbey? 

Gotta drive to the big city today and I'm sitting here like I have nothing to do. 

Have a nice day, y'all and stay warm.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 8, 2015)

10 degrees here


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Hell yes, I've read all the books as well. I love that universe and I can't wait for the next book.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Really cold here too and that wind off the lake doesn't help.
> 
> Game of Thrones ... when will it be back?
> 
> ...


April.  Can't wait but other series I like start soon like House of Lies on Showtime, House of Cards on Netflix.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I never did read the books but I sure love the series.


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The series is wonderful but I highly recommend the books though.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh yes, HBO has one that looks particularly intriguing called The Jinx.  February 8

The Jinx:  The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst

One of the most anticipated television events of 2015, it was announced today by Michael Lombardo, president, HBO Programming. Directed and produced by Andrew Jarecki and produced and shot by Marc Smerling (the Oscar® nominees behind “Capturing the Friedmans”), the six-part documentary series exposes long-buried information discovered during their seven-year investigation of a series of unsolved crimes, and the man suspected of being at its center – Robert Durst, scion of New York’s billionaire Durst family – and was made with his full cooperation. THE JINX will debut exclusively on HBO in Feb. 2015.

Brilliant, reclusive and the subject of relentless media scrutiny, Durst has never spoken
publicly – until now. During exclusive interviews with Jarecki, he talks with startling candor, revealing secrets of a case that has baffled authorities for 30 years. Long suspected in the 1982 disappearance of his beautiful young wife in New York, the 2000 murder of the key witness in the case in Beverly Hills, and the subsequent murder and dismemberment of a neighbor in Galveston, Tex., Durst has consistently maintained his innocence, and remains a free man today.

This unprecedented documentary event tracks Jarecki as he develops a relationship with Durst, unearthing thousands of pages of hidden documents, police files, key witnesses, never-before-seen footage and private prison recordings.

“Andrew and Marc have done a brilliant job weaving a story that is both a character study and thrilling murder mystery. It literally kept me on the edge of my seat,” said Lombardo. ”I am thrilled that this amazing film has found a home on HBO.”

“What occurs in this series is so unique, there is no home for it other than HBO,” says Jarecki. “Over the seven years in which we pursued the story through all its unexpected revelations, uncovering the truth became an obsession. Now the audience can watch it unfold in front of them as it did for us.”

THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST marks Jarecki and Smerling’s second collaboration with HBO, following the landmark documentary “Capturing the Friedmans,” which was presented theatrically and televised by HBO. The series is co-produced and edited by Zac Stuart-Pontier, who previously worked with the filmmakers on “Catfish,” and executive produced by Jason Blum of Blumhouse, whose previous HBO credits include “The Normal Heart.”

HBO The Jinx The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst About the Show

Lots more at the site plus a trailer...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 8, 2015)

I love Game of Thrones. Both the series and the books. Can't wait for it to come back. House of Cards is also very good.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> 10 degrees here



My thermometer that's in the sun says it's up to 25 now 

I don't know what it dropped to last night but at one point it was 2 below zero.  I'm just stoking the wood stove all day.  Hobbes is basking in it.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > 10 degrees here
> ...


We were supposed to hit 14 today but we never did.  It's 6 with a wind chill of -11.  Lordy...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

So I can now officially tell my grandkids (assuming I ever have any) that I went swimming when the temperature was 7 degrees. Not only that but I set a personal best time for 3/4 mile. 

Do you think they will believe me?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > 10 degrees here
> ...



Whenever the temperature drops into single digits the fire alarm goes off in the wee hours of the night.

Just going to have to raise the thermostat to keep it toasty in here for the next few days.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> So I can now officially tell my grandkids (assuming I ever have any) that I went swimming when the temperature was 7 degrees. Not only that but I set a personal best time for 3/4 mile.
> 
> Do you think they will believe me?


Indoor pool right?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> So I can now officially tell my grandkids (assuming I ever have any) that I went swimming when the temperature was 7 degrees. Not only that but I set a personal best time for 3/4 mile.
> 
> Do you think they will believe me?



Actually the personal best time would seem to follow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 8, 2015)

Watching Iron Man II right now.  LOL....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 8, 2015)

mdk said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't have looked.  It's -4 but feels like -27.  I have to go bring the garbage bins back too.  Aarrggghhh!
> ...




How many Ohioans are on this thread, really???



Ok, all Ohioans, one step forward!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> _*HOT *_
> 
> _*BUTTERED *_
> 
> ...






*Ooooohhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


More Ohioans than I thought are here.  You know Teapartysami is from Ohio too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




So, you, me, mdk, Teapartysamurai (has she visited here`?) and....


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You know that new kid that keeps bragging about how smart and rich he is, JR?  He's in Columbus.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So I can now officially tell my grandkids (assuming I ever have any) that I went swimming when the temperature was 7 degrees. Not only that but I set a personal best time for 3/4 mile.
> ...



Heated indoor pool to be precise!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



My deepest condolences!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So I can now officially tell my grandkids (assuming I ever have any) that I went swimming when the temperature was 7 degrees. Not only that but I set a personal best time for 3/4 mile.
> ...





It was certainly a motivation to get moving.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


I didn't know if you were one of the polar bear club people or not but even Lake Erie is frozen solid at this point.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 8, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Sounds like something I would do!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...


The jump in the river here every January 1.  They're crazy.


----------



## mdk (Jan 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I do love me some Ohio but I am a western Pennsylvanian. I am quite familiar with the Ohio, West Virgina, and Maryland because of our families. I am sort of shocked to see so many posters are near. lol


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 8, 2015)

Twenty miles north of 80/90 in Michigan.  Twenty-five miles east of I69.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Twenty miles north of 80/90 in Michigan.  Twenty-five miles east of I69.


Oh, you're on the pretty, scenic side of Michigan.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 9, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, and a good Friday to you.

I am super tired today and also kind of lazy....

Cold, rainy, eating chicken noodle soup. Already had my cappuccino.

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




I was raised in the Dayton area, did my first degree there, then did my second degree in Akron and gigged out a lot in NE Ohio. Also lived in Youngstown for 6 years.  Ahhhh, the old stomping grounds.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 9, 2015)

Buckeye Cappucinistas of the world, unite!


----------



## mdk (Jan 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Awesome! I grew up in Beaver County which is not too far from Youngstown. My Aunt and Uncle live in Dayton. Have you ever been to King's Island? I am wild about amusement parks, mainly roller coasters.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


I never liked amusement parks but my ex husband loved them.  I have gone to both Cedar Point and King's Island but I usually made him take our daughter to stuff like that.  She loves them now too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 9, 2015)

mdk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Went to King's Island a lot as a kid!!

Small world eh?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 10, 2015)

Ice dunes take shape across Lake Erie KSN-TV

This looks bitter..  

*Ice dunes take shape across Lake Erie*

PRESQUE ISLE, Pennsylvania – (WICU) The snow and bitter cold are transforming the Lake Erie shoreline at Presque Isle.

Waves are moving large chunks of ice toward shore. And with the bitter cold, the chunks are forming an icy barrier along the peninsula.

The dunes are valuable because they protect the beaches from erosion during severe winter storms, but they are also dangerous for park visitors.

“The biggest danger is falling through. They are partly hollow. If you fall through you are hitting water, or if they are over land you are still falling,” warns Ranger Supervisor Bryan Hogan.

Read more: Ice Dunes Forming Quickly Along Presque Isle Shoreline - WICU12 HD WSEE Erie PA News Sports Weather Events


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Ice dunes take shape across Lake Erie KSN-TV
> 
> This looks bitter..
> 
> ...




Wow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 10, 2015)

Happy Weekend, fellow Cappucinistas!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 10, 2015)

What are you all doing this weekend?  Very quiet in here.

Hello...o...o...o...o


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




ooo ooo 

I LOVE roller coasters. 

I haven't been on one in years and I'd probably never walk again but, in my misspent youth, I couldn't get back in line fast enough.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Not me.

Just the thought of it makes me want to get a blanket.

Our lake is frozen solid now. The eagles fly over, probably looking for a thawed out spot for fish. But, we're not seeing the adults together which, I hope means there are eggs and we're gonna be grand parents again.

Very funny - our utility company called all of us on the peninsula to tell us they would be cutting branches along our road. We called to make sure they wouldn't be spraying again because they killed off many of our plants and trees last time.

They said they were putting off the branch cutting because they were getting dive-bombed by the eagles.

Can't imagine being up in the air on a cherry picker and having adult eagles swooping down at you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

Mayday, Mayday, orniths coming in  fast, vector  000! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

I  had  seriously considered jumping on a train to Paris for the big events today, every seat  is  sold  out  on  every  Thalyss  until 8 pm tonight.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 11, 2015)

on my way out the door but not before i have my morning


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning All.  I have to get out and get things done today, the temperature is going all the way up to 30 so strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

The critters woke we well before dawn. Czar wanted to go out but we have an outside door in the bedroom so its easy to let him out and go back to bed. Problem is, he thinks the only door he can or wants to come in is at the other side of the house. So, its not long before I hear his big _*WOOOF!!*_ calling me to the other door. 

Bad enough but Catsby, who thinks he's a puppy/toddler, was scratching and chirping (Maine coons don't "meow") at the closed bedroom door. 

I finally gave up and I'm on my second cup of coffee. 

Kids.

*... sigh ...*

G'Morning all.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Morning All.  I have to get out and get things done today, the temperature is going all the way up to 30 so strike while the iron is hot!



Warm here too. 

Back atcha.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



They are just protecting their territory which is what they are supposed to be doing when it is being attacked.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...




attached??


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe like squatters rights?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe like squatters rights?




Oy, Gewalt!

2020:
"Je suis Squatter"


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 11, 2015)

Been bitterly cold here the last few days, but a section of the lake I'm suppose to cut down cat tails on still has a few open water parts.  As you can imagine this is a tough job for me given the cold, possible water issues and cutting cat tails.  Ouch!

Probably opt out for the closet organizer shelf project for another customer today.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Good catch!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 11, 2015)

Morning, I'm placing my order


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

LOL!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



The kryptonite is really helping my eyes!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 11, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Oh absolutely. Sorry I didn't say that. 

And they're right. They were here first.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, it's 2:30 AM here and my one free day is coming to an end. I wish you all a lot of fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 12, 2015)

Have a good day.

Morning All.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 12, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world. Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

G'morning everyone -

"wintry mix" here, a sprinkling of snow after cold rain last night and the wind off the lake is just bitter raw. 

Hope y'all have a good day.

Time for another cup of coffee.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 12, 2015)

Go for it.

Afternoon here, finished with 4 appointments, must now clean.

This is now the moment when a beautiful naked brunette maid could walk through the door.

Oh, did I already mentioned that it would be ok were she naked?


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, everyone, Statistikhengst invited me to stop by.  I hope it is less cold and wet in your neck of the woods than it is in mine.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> Hi, everyone, Statistikhengst invited me to stop by.  I hope it is less cold and wet in your neck of the woods than it is in mine.


Welcome to the Cappuccino Corral! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pillars (Jan 12, 2015)

Did you sneeze?  If so, bless you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> Did you sneeze?  If so, bless you.




Hmmmm, das habe ich aber nicht so gaaaaaanz verstanden.... hmmmmmm......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok, gotta go, my naked maid is here.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 12, 2015)

This is the wettest Winter I have ever spent in S. AZ. It is more like Atlanta, my home town. Drizzly, overcast, chilly and humid. I'm afraid that the rattlesnakes may drown....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 12, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is the wettest Winter I have ever spent in S. AZ. It is more like Atlanta, my home town. Drizzly, overcast, chilly and humid. I'm afraid that the rattlesnakes may drown....




You have rattlesnakes?

Yum, tastes a lot like chicken.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the wettest Winter I have ever spent in S. AZ. It is more like Atlanta, my home town. Drizzly, overcast, chilly and humid. I'm afraid that the rattlesnakes may drown....
> ...



Bite your tongue!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

pillars said:


> Hi, everyone, Statistikhengst invited me to stop by.  I hope it is less cold and wet in your neck of the woods than it is in mine.



Welcome ... We'll join you tomorrow morning for a hot cuppa.

Right now, I'm jealous of Vandalshandle. 

Though we didn't know it, we were neighbors until I left AZ. I love where I live now but damn - the cold winter weather really brings out the Desert Rat in me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 12, 2015)

Vandalshandle

The big fair at Tumacacori was this past weekend - I think. Could have been the weekend before. Anyway, I would usually have done a day long education thingy with my owl. Apparently, the weather was miserable so I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm still playing water volleyball in an outdoor pool 3 times per week. My rule is that it has to be at least 60 degrees and not raining. So far, I have only missed three days this Winter...BUT...it has been unusually rainy this Winter. Luckily, usually not on volleyball day. 

BTW. I'm in Green Valley.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

This is too funny:


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

Was watching the Golden Globe Awards on Sunday and this cute Hispanic chick (Gina Rodriguez) got an award for Best Actress in a comedy series....."Jane The Virgin"........had never heard of the show, which was also nominated for best comedy series (or something like that)....but lost out to "Transparent" (another one I hadn't heard of).

I had just seen her appear on "The Talk" a few days ago, and had never seen or heard of her before.....so I was curious about this program and  all the attention it was getting and why I hadn't even heard about it.

It airs on CW, so Mr. Mertex and I decided to watch the Pilot (which was still being aired) and really liked it.  It is funny, with drama and the story line is hilarious.  We also watched the following episode.  It airs on Monday night, in case anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone, Statistikhengst invited me to stop by.  I hope it is less cold and wet in your neck of the woods than it is in mine.
> ...




But not a desert rattlesnake??


(Stat runs quickly from the room)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Morning, all you wonderful Cappucinistas of the world. Today is the 13th January, but not a Friday. Ok, that's one green checkmark on the list.

Any other green checkmarks? Let's see:

This Day in History mdash History.com mdash What Happened Today in History

Not the most exciting day of all of them in history, but interesting and worth one swallow of Cappuccino.
TK could probably be interested in this day in history....



And did y'all know there is a pop/rock/rap group called CAPPUCCINO?



Du fehlst mir / I miss you

I remember this one from back in 1998 at the Love Parade in Berlin.... 


Have a good Tuesday, "I Cappuccini"!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yay!! -9 today [/sarcasm] but they are predicting 30's by end of week. I'm FINALLY over this flu bug-took forever. Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 13, 2015)

had my java juice and am just heading out the door.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 13, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yay!! -9 today [/sarcasm] but they are predicting 30's by end of week. I'm FINALLY over this flu bug-took forever. Happy Tuesday!!



Compared to you, we're having a heat wave. 

Hope you all have a terrific day.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2015)

We're not so cold today........I may even be able to lift the covers of my plants....if I find out we're not having freezing weather for at least another week....


----------



## pillars (Jan 13, 2015)

hi all, 
I am home today, and we are projected to have freezing rain tomorrow which may put the kabosh on my travel plans, so I may be here tomorrow as well.  I think that would actually be okay, I could use the break.  Hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 14, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world!  

An invitation:

Stat s daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids one topic per day US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Feel free to tidbit with...



And remember, today is HUMP day!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> This is the wettest Winter I have ever spent in S. AZ. It is more like Atlanta, my home town. Drizzly, overcast, chilly and humid. I'm afraid that the rattlesnakes may drown....


 
Rattlesnakes drowning not on my list of things to be concerned about.  Rattlesnakes floating down the street into my garage, that is a concern.

The drain culvert I cleared the beaver dam out of was located in an area known as Rattlesnake Hill.
Eastern Massasauga Rattlers.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Hollywood obviously gets to preview a lot of these shows ahead of time or something.  Hope it doesn't turn out to be another Bad Slutty Judge show.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hollywood obviously gets to preview a lot of these shows ahead of time or something.  Hope it doesn't turn out to be another Bad Slutty Judge show.


Unfortunate Kate Walsh made the bad decision to do this show.  She was pretty good in Grey's Anatomy but went downhill from there.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Pardon my Kate Walsh drool.

Private Practice was okay, but your evaluation of her recent career is very good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 14, 2015)

From today :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14  January, already sprouting. Wow. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 14, 2015)

That makes me jealous. I can't wait to garden again but nothing green here until April.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

No March Crocus Wolfsister?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 14, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hollywood obviously gets to preview a lot of these shows ahead of time or something.  Hope it doesn't turn out to be another *Bad Slutty Judge show*.



I didn't like the looks of the "Judge" show even before they started airing it....never watched a single episode, the previews were enough for me to know I wasn't going to like it.  This one is actually about a really nice girl and unfortunate circumstances that she ends up in.....I'm really liking it.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 14, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood obviously gets to preview a lot of these shows ahead of time or something.  Hope it doesn't turn out to be another Bad Slutty Judge show.
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> From today :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that moss?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




It's grass sprouting over some moss.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

I was guessing a form of lichen and moss.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 14, 2015)

Just a FYI, but these ads are taking over the forum and many are not work appropriate, so I'll be scaling back quite a bit until they leave.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not seeing any ads at all....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti!!!

How about a chocolate Cappuccino today?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> No March Crocus Wolfsister?



Maybe late March. Certainly nothing earlier than that. So yeah, we have to wait. The good news is, it's in the 20's today and they are predicting 30's so that's an improvement.

Happy Thursday everyone!!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti!!!
> 
> How about a chocolate Cappuccino today?



Yum yum!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > This is the wettest Winter I have ever spent in S. AZ. It is more like Atlanta, my home town. Drizzly, overcast, chilly and humid. I'm afraid that the rattlesnakes may drown....
> ...



Among the critters I've rehabbed was a young Western diamondback who had gotten caught in cactus. That's not nearly impressive as the people who rescued and brought him in.   I wasn't there when he was brought in so I never had the chance to ask them just how in the heck they had extricated him from the cactus. 

I've rescued several animals from being impaled on cactus, including as adult great horned owl. Its not easy because they struggle and just when you get one part loose from the cactus, the struggling causes another part to get stuck. Even if there's more than one rescuer, its not easy. 

So how the heck did they get a rattlesnake loose - without getting bitten? 

Anyway, the little snake survived to be released.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm not seeing any ads at all....



I feel left out. 

I've never seen even one ad, video or pop-up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > No March Crocus Wolfsister?
> ...



7AM - 25 degrees.

It must be spring. 

Did someone say crocus?

I LOVE crocus. Actually, of course, I love all the spring flowers and never got to see them while living in Tucson. Here, we get them all, including one I had never seen before -Naked Ladies. 

And, I love the blooming trees - Dogwood and Redbud. 

Yep - I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti!!!
> 
> How about a chocolate Cappuccino today?


I'll take a grande


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti!!!
> ...




Good Morning Lipush and Welcome to the Cappuccino Cafe. Nice to see you here. Let me pour you another cuppa ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti!!!
> ...


Lipush, good to see you here!!! That's a big simcha for me!  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipush (Jan 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Hello.  breakfast of the day was Cheese buns.! great for a cold weather.

In the MidEast it's rather a warm morning, considered last week. Just 10 DC. It was even sunny this morning.

It was actually raining here yesterday. Considered we only racieve about 4-5 days of rain in a normal year, this one is actually wet and nice!

Have a great one, folks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2015)

Speaking of spring flowers - you can grow just about anything in Tucson if you put enough water on it but bulbs don't last because it doesn't get cold enough in the winter. I have heard of people digging up tulip bulbs and storing them in their refrigerator over winter and then replanting in the spring.

Vandalshandle Have you ever heard of that?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 15, 2015)

Its 7.45AM. I just turned on CNN and they're showing Oscar nominees - live. 

Huh?

It must be about 5.45 on the west coast.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I'm not seeing any ads at all....



When I use Chrome, I end up with a bunch of ads at the bottom of the page....and some, like Save says, are really not something I care to see.

I'm wondering if I go back to Safari if they'll go away?  I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not seeing any ads at all....
> ...




Are you running Chrome with Adblock as an addon to the Browser?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'm using Safari right now and I'm not getting any of those nasty ads.....


When I added Adblock, I was using Safari, so my application says "Adblock for Safari" - I guess it doesn't apply to Chrome.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2015)

A few shots of Expresso please


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> A few shots of Expresso please




Here ya go.....especially for you.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> A few shots of Expresso please




Comin up...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

See,  drifter  - people love you here!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I have tried out USMB on three computers now since the light upgrade yesterday or the day before and most definitely, I am seeing a newer, nicer looking font for the body texts of peoples's postings.

cereal_killer  was a new font installed with the upgrade?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> See,  drifter  - people love you here!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > A few shots of Expresso please
> ...



Make my shots without the Expresso diluting them! 

Been a rough day and the weekend is looking to be a busy one. *sigh*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Hey, sorry to hear that.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I just hired her, but if it cheers you up, Deri, I will send you my new maid for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I just hired her, but if it cheers you up, Deri, I will send you my new maid for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just hired her, but if it cheers you up, Deri, I will send you my new maid for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2015)

Guten Morgen, Cappuccinistas der ganzen Welt!!  Ich wünsche Euch einen richtig guten TGIF!







Ahhh, a childhood memory:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh, and Cappuccinistas, this dude is REALLY on the cutting-edge of entertainment!


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I just hired her, but if it cheers you up, Deri, I will send you my new maid for a couple of weeks.



You should see mine.  She was vacuuming with my kirby with the hose on the stairs and her tits were hanging out. She's a keeper.  I tip her very well


----------



## Mertex (Jan 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I just hired her, but if it cheers you up, Deri, I will send you my new maid for a couple of weeks.




I'm sure Mrs Deri will have something to say about that...........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 16, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just hired her, but if it cheers you up, Deri, I will send you my new maid for a couple of weeks.
> ...



Yup, she will be only too happy to have someone else doing that for her!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 16, 2015)

here comes my coffee boy just in time


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> here comes my coffee boy just in time





Ahhh, someone is happy today. Looky who brought me my cappuccino today:






I am happy.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > here comes my coffee boy just in time
> ...



So the cappuccino on the left came with two lumps...






...of sugar, that is!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2015)

Bon Matin, mes Amis! Je suis Cappuccinista!!  

Hope you all have a great weekend. In and out a lot today: my little one is getting ready to go to a long and exciting birthday party (her best friend) and is all wound up about it. I will be hitting the gym in the meantime. 

BTW, if you like linguistic tongue-twisters, try these words out:

Stat s daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids one topic per day US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

And, if you just cannot get enough Cappuccino in your life, go to Cappuccino Coast:






Cappuccino Coast is the natural foam on beach that looks like coffee froth.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)

morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> morning


Morsche, Morsche....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jan 17, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Not dressed like that, I'm sure.  Maybe Mr. Deri would...........

I think Mrs Deri would more than likely prefer this one....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> here comes my coffee boy just in time




Hmmmm, did I tell you I love coffee?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > here comes my coffee boy just in time
> ...



Dream on...........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> morning



drifter is that a bong?  OMG!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Mrs Deri is not into cross dressers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > morning
> ...





Uhhh, what's a bong....

???


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > morning
> ...



 yep


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



More disturbing is that Mertex recognizes a bong when she sees one!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jan 17, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It's not rocket science.....I've never used one, but I've seen plenty....this one ^^^^ is most ingenious...

Oh, and I have 4 sons....you'd be surprised what you can find hidden in their closets, sometimes....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Now you are admitting to snooping in your son's closets?


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 17, 2015)

Did Mertex's son pay for the closet or rent it?  I'm thinking its Mertex's closet.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 17, 2015)

Who hasn't seen a bong before? I've seen one and used one although it's been a really long time. Those were the days.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Who hasn't seen a bong before? I've seen one and used one although it's been a really long time. Those were the days.



It's been a long time for me too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, I know what bongos look like:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

Good Sunday Morning, oh Cappucinistas of the world!

Up today: Vanilla Cappuccino!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2015)

I've used bongs for pot before but I do not, for the life of me, understand how a beer bong works.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 18, 2015)

Good morning to my sweetheart and everyone else too!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2015)

morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

Little Miss Statalina did 2 straight hours of rollerskating today. Papa did 1/2 of inliners and then I walked with her while she skated. She is starting to skate down hills on her own now. Fun to watch. Then we played "soccer"  for about an hour and then afterwards, I made Stat's famous Sunday pancakes for a middle of the day meal. 

In Germany, this is common on Sunday afternoons, either pancakes or homemade waffles, but with fresh fruit on top.

She is showering right now and for the first time, will blow dry her hair all by herself seated next to me in the living room.  The deal is when she does this on her own , then she gets some Tiramisu for dessert after dinner. Bribery is a wonderful thing.

She is loaded for bear and has energy for the next 8 hours, at least that is the feeling I get. I am ready to sleep now. Little Miss Statalina is wearing Papa out!!  

LOL.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Little Miss Statalina did 2 straight hours of rollerskating today. Papa did 1/2 of inliners and then I walked with her while she skated. She is starting to skate down hills on her own now. Fun to watch. Then we played "soccer"  for about an hour and then afterwards, I made Stat's famous Sunday pancakes for a middle of the day meal.
> 
> In Germany, this is common on Sunday afternoons, either pancakes or homemade waffles, but with fresh fruit on top.
> 
> ...



Would you like to have more kids Stat? You seem like a great parent.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 18, 2015)

rainy Sunday, lazy Sunday. What to do?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Little Miss Statalina did 2 straight hours of rollerskating today. Papa did 1/2 of inliners and then I walked with her while she skated. She is starting to skate down hills on her own now. Fun to watch. Then we played "soccer"  for about an hour and then afterwards, I made Stat's famous Sunday pancakes for a middle of the day meal.
> ...


I wanted 3. The one G-d granted me is love enough for 3.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> rainy Sunday, lazy Sunday. What to do?


Drink Cappuccino!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 18, 2015)

Will you always live in Germany?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 18, 2015)

drifter said:


> Will you always live in Germany?


The universe will unfold as it should.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Damn right.....   Fortunately they are all now past voting age and have their own closets, away from me....they can keep whatever they want there........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, I know what bongos look like:




Smartass......


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I've used bongs for pot before but I do not, for the life of me, understand how a beer bong works.



Beer?  And here I thought it was a coffee mug!  My bad.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Little Miss Statalina did 2 straight hours of rollerskating today. Papa did 1/2 of inliners and then I walked with her while she skated. She is starting to skate down hills on her own now. Fun to watch. Then we played "soccer"  for about an hour and then afterwards, I made Stat's famous Sunday pancakes for a middle of the day meal.
> 
> In Germany, this is common on Sunday afternoons, either pancakes or homemade waffles, but with fresh fruit on top.
> 
> ...




Be glad you have the energy to keep up with her..........just reading about it makes me tired.........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Sunday Morning, oh Cappucinistas of the world!
> 
> Up today: Vanilla Cappuccino!



The one on the left looks yummy............


----------



## Mertex (Jan 18, 2015)

I went to see American Sniper....Wow.....that is some intense movie.  Very well done, and hunk Bradley Cooper is excellent in this movie....bring some tissues....


----------



## Lipush (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll put that one on my "to do" list


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2015)

Good Monday Morning, Cappucinistas of the world.

This pic got my funny bone today.  I am sure that Wolfsister77  will like this:






Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 19, 2015)

So after yesterday's slip and fall on the ice I was ultra careful heading out to the gym today. Yes, it was a little icy but nothing like yesterday. Fortunately my hip didn't give me a lot of pain so I was able to swim but I suspect an impending cold prevented me from doing more than my usual stint. 

Ah well, breakfast and a hot of tea makes a world of difference.

Happy MLK day everyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Monday Morning, Cappucinistas of the world.
> 
> This pic got my funny bone today.  I am sure that Wolfsister77  will like this:
> 
> ...



Hee Hee, that's a good one!!

Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 19, 2015)

Got up at 6:00 this morning......did 9 miles on my stationary bike, and about 30 sit-ups....took me almost an hour.....have been feeling good all day...


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2015)

How's the weather?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 19, 2015)

The weather is sunny and 70 degrees.....not bad for January.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> So after yesterday's slip and fall on the ice I was ultra careful heading out to the gym today. Yes, it was a little icy but nothing like yesterday. Fortunately my hip didn't give me a lot of pain so I was able to swim but I suspect an impending cold prevented me from doing more than my usual stint.
> 
> Ah well, breakfast and a hot of tea makes a world of difference.
> 
> ...



Falling sucks.  I used to be a big jogger but had someone drop something really hard on my foot and ever since then cannot run without my bones in foot hurting.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 19, 2015)

Just finished a two hour workout, about to fall asleep on the tram. .....zzzzzhzzz. .......zzzzzhzzz. ....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2015)

So my little cousin is a stroke of genius Little bundle of curly joy is now 4 years old. Her mom hit an unplanned pregnancy, again, can you imagine that, it will be her fourth. So the little munchkin puts her head on mommy's belly and asks, how did her baby get there? Now always the original one, she said "the stork put him there"

And my little cousin is all-- > 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and then she folds her arms on her chest, the adorable thing she is, saying, totally serious, "Mommy, you're not fooling me!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 20, 2015)

Lipush said:


> So my little cousin is a stroke of genius Little bundle of curly joy is now 4 years old. Her mom hit an unplanned pregnancy, again, can you imagine that, it will be her fourth. So the little munchkin puts her head on mommy's belly and asks, how did her baby get there? Now always the original one, she said "the stork put him there"
> 
> And my little cousin is all-- >
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, kids. The best thing in the world.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 20, 2015)

SOTH:
(State of the House)

We need to clean and organize several rooms.
Painting the hallway and exterior trim is necessary
Fertilizer would be helpful in the flower beds
The back porch will be removed and rebuilt
Budget adjustments must be made to fund these projects
More work less play


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 21, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world. No hot drinks for me today or tomorrow, just got a wisdom tooth pulled. Oy, Gewalt!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 22, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the world!  Wishing you all a good Thursday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Morning, I have been tired all day.

not enough coffee to deal with it, I guess I will nap ( I feel like a senior citizen)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> Morning, I have been tired all day.
> 
> not enough coffee to deal with it, I guess I will nap ( I feel like a senior citizen)



I resemble that remark!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, I have been tired all day.
> ...



I've been trying to change my habits (time management) anyway I joined the gym at my school, I want to run again, but I have this foot injury and every time I run the next day my foot just hurts so much. 

I was looking into those toe fitting foot shoes and everyone said they would be worse to run in.

Now I am doing elliptical and rowing machine.

My school is 25 miles away, and a few days I have to get up really early for classes and a couple days I can sleep in.

My sweetheart is mostly out of town for work but when they are in town it throws my whole entire schedule off sleepwise and then it effects my homework and exercise.

Today I am just tired and a little spacey n crabby.

Thanks for reading my vent (my apologies)


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Does your gym have a pool because that won't hurt your foot. 

Oh, and don't be tired and crabby with your sweetheart, he might not be as kind and forgiving as I am.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



My sweet darling is gone traveling again, just in the nick of time 

No pool, we have a bowling alley and track, treadmills, rowing machines, elliptcals, exercise rooms and spin rooms ( they have cinema fitness) and massage therapy and some weird biofeedback goggles meditation room with chairs LOL.

You know before all the deaths in my family in 2013 I was really doing well, then I got stuck ina  slump and being able to get out of bed and go to school was all I could do.

Now I am starting to feel my old self back, I want to organize my time and get back into tiptop shape again.

But I need a schedule or it all gets screwy!

I really want my foot to let me run, because running was the best feeling like euphoria!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I get forgiven an awful lot. Sometimes I wonder why I am treated so kindly, it's mind blowing really and I feel guilty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> morning



drifter

What the heck is that?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Okay ... that's what I thought.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I did too but I was gonna play it safe.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Little Miss Statalina did 2 straight hours of rollerskating today. Papa did 1/2 of inliners and then I walked with her while she skated. She is starting to skate down hills on her own now. Fun to watch. Then we played "soccer"  for about an hour and then afterwards, I made Stat's famous Sunday pancakes for a middle of the day meal.
> ...




Oh tell the truth.

You just want some of that chocolate Santa and Tiramisu.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Monday Morning, Cappucinistas of the world.
> 
> This pic got my funny bone today.  I am sure that Wolfsister77  will like this:
> 
> ...




We have a couch in the bedroom that we keep only for the dog. 

Can't expect him to sleep on the floor.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > So after yesterday's slip and fall on the ice I was ultra careful heading out to the gym today. Yes, it was a little icy but nothing like yesterday. Fortunately my hip didn't give me a lot of pain so I was able to swim but I suspect an impending cold prevented me from doing more than my usual stint.
> ...




I know what you mean. Total knee replacement, fx ankle and then last June, accidentally pushed down steps and broke bones in my foot. 

Just have to keep moving ..............


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



It sucks!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 22, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I'm terrified of water but do work out in a pool. Its really nice. The arthritis assoc says you get twice the benefit for half the work.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



 I wish I loved swimming. 

For now I will just try to stick with elliptical and rowing since it's free.

I just miss that zone you get from running. I guess those days are gone......


----------



## Mertex (Jan 23, 2015)

Yikes.....it's way past my bedtime.  Started reading a thread in the FZ and spent the whole night....it was funny and sad and they locked it.....I think they got rid of it because I couldn't find it anymore.....so I didn't have a chance to come in here and say "HI" to everyone.....

So.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 23, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World, and TGIF to all of you.

Here, a Cappuccino for you:







In and out a lot today, cold as H-E-double fiddlesticks here!!!


----------



## Judicial review (Jan 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World, and TGIF to all of you.
> 
> Here, a Cappuccino for you:
> 
> ...



Thanks I needed that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



I used to be a runner and loved racquet ball - until chronic shin splints and wear and tear on my knees. I wish I loved swimming too. 

Now its a stationary bike, elliptical and weights. And I always wear ankle weights all day long. When I'm sitting down, I always try to do a little mini leg workout and when doing other things, I try to stretch and bend and twist and turn and ................

I am so afraid of becoming that person who has "fallen and can't get up". And, I'm afraid of heart disease, cancer and diabetes. My whole family is loaded with all of them so my whole lifestyle is geared to avoid that. 

I'm the oldest surviving of my sibs ... so far, so good.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappucinistas of the World, and TGIF to all of you.
> 
> Here, a Cappuccino for you:
> 
> ...



That looks super delicious.....I'm going to have to go get me some java...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 23, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I hear ya! It sucks getting old. The exercise for me is about both physical and mental health.

Like I said before I spent a year after my families deaths just being lethargic and school was all I could do.

When I workout my mind feels better too, not just my body.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 23, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Yesterday I realized that for all that I am in pain from falling on my bad hip I am not "feeling my age" which is what used to happen to me. Now it is just pain but I know that it will pass and I just keep on going. I will be skipping the abs classes for a couple of weeks until this heals and then it will be like starting from scratch again. 

So survival means moving because when you stop moving you die. As a devout procrastinator I have decided that there are advantages to procrastinating about dying. At least I intend to give it a try, tomorrow, or maybe next week, whenever


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 23, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




A toast to procrastinating about dying!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 24, 2015)

Good Morning, Everybody!  Hungry?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 24, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning, Everybody!  Hungry?



Looks awesome, Sarah! Thank you,


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

Who sent you the roses Sarah?


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Who sent you the roses Sarah?


I get flowers occasionally.  

How's everything, SL?  I read you're doing some work on your house.  Groan, I hate that kind of thing but it's always nice after.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

Probably get most of the list done in 2015.  We would like to move into the countryside.  Planning ahead for old age with all the essentials on the same floor, attached garage, an out building for my landscape equipment and land for a tree nursery.  If I start in the next two years, I'll have a very nice collection of expensive ornamental trees to sell in semi-retirement.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 24, 2015)

Good morning, fellow Cappucinistas of the world.  Wishing you a great weekend!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I like this - procrastinate about dying. 

And yes, I'm a firm believer in 
_*
If you rest, you rust. *_


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Probably get most of the list done in 2015.  We would like to move into the countryside.  Planning ahead for old age with all the essentials on the same floor, attached garage, an out building for my landscape equipment and land for a tree nursery.  If I start in the next two years, I'll have a very nice collection of expensive ornamental trees to sell in semi-retirement.




We're retired and we're able to live well, travel, all the things you plan to do but still, we have several business enterprises going. None of them pay enough that we could live on them but we don't have to and, as posted about above, its more about keeping moving. We're both artists and its fun to make money from selling how-to's. We've talked about doing You Tube videos but we've already got a lot of irons in the fire.

The last thing I want is to sit in my easy chair watching TV.

Good luck with your trees. The other day, we drove past a xmas tree nursery. Just rows and rows of small trees.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 24, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning, Everybody!  Hungry?




I could lick them off the screen.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Probably get most of the list done in 2015.  We would like to move into the countryside.  Planning ahead for old age with all the essentials on the same floor, attached garage, an out building for my landscape equipment and land for a tree nursery.  If I start in the next two years, I'll have a very nice collection of expensive ornamental trees to sell in semi-retirement.
> ...



Spruce and Douglas Fir can make some money, but ornamentals are five to ten times more valuable.  Since I sell cars now, I'd probably also find a few lower priced vehicles to sell as well.  Sort of interested in setting up a glass blowing/stain glass tourist style shop with a resident artist.  Have thought of combining that with unique 800 sq. ft. cabins with different themes as summer rentals.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 24, 2015)

We were going to go on a bike (Harley) ride this morning because the weatherman said it was going to be a nice day.....going up to 70.....so we got up at 6:00 am, but it felt awfully cold, so I asked Mr. Mertex to go check the temperature before I got out out of bed......it was 28 degrees! OMG!  I said, I'm not going.....I didn't want to freeze my ass on the way to the club....it takes us about 45 minutes to get there.   We were going to ride to a little town close by for breakfast.....but I can't stand that much cold.....so we didn't go....

Instead, I spent the day vacuuming my kitchen....and other work...........maybe we can make the next ride.  We're supposed to have a nice weekend....it's going to be warm tomorrow, too.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm going to need scientific proof your ass can freeze off.  Before and after pics with some type of certified documentation is fine.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 24, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I'm going to need scientific proof your ass can freeze off.  Before and after pics with some type of certified documentation is fine.



Here's the after......Brrrrrr, it was so cold...







I didn't take a picture of the before............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to need scientific proof your ass can freeze off.  Before and after pics with some type of certified documentation is fine.
> ...




I must *magnify* that pic and really make sure it is REAL!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

​
Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world, and a good Sunday to you. I am lazy today, truly laaaaazy....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to need scientific proof your ass can freeze off.  Before and after pics with some type of certified documentation is fine.
> ...



Was it a potato chip, honey and mud run?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

drifter said:


>



I have a coworker that this applies to, although she usually needs two cups.


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 25, 2015)

drifter said:


>


That is so funny.    I've never been that way in the morning but I have known people...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi guys, Sorry I've been somewhat absent but I'm around, just busy. Hope all is well with everyone and I'll try to stop it more.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 25, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi guys, Sorry I've been somewhat absent but I'm around, just busy. Hope all is well with everyone and I'll try to stop it more.



I only ask that deceased posters notify us of their current condition.

Glad you are among the living once more.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks, I was so sick for so long and then had to catch up on everything I missed, LOL.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 25, 2015)

I had one of those Flat Whites at the 'buck ystrdy. Pretty good.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks, I was so sick for so long and then had to catch up on everything I missed, LOL.




Wolfsister77 - very glad that you are feeling better and welcome back!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 26, 2015)

Good morning, all you wonderful Cappuccinistas of the world!

It's Monday:




Grab some "Mondayccino" and let's get the week rolling!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 26, 2015)

According to the weather boffins we are in for anywhere from 6" to 30" of snow over the next 48 hours. 

I have opted for safety first and am going to work from home because I have no desire to slip and fall again. 

The snow was already falling at 4:30 am so time for another cuppa and I will be back with an update.

Stay safe and warm and don't travel unless you have to.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been enjoying all the variations of clowns these last few days.  The only problem I see is I often ID everyone by their avies and you all are starting to look alike.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2015)

4 more days 'til friday. 

Just funnin'


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> According to the weather boffins we are in for anywhere from 6" to 30" of snow over the next 48 hours.
> 
> I have opted for safety first and am going to work from home because I have no desire to slip and fall again.
> 
> ...



Looks like its gonna be a doozy. Talked to our son in Cambridge yesterday. He said it was already starting there. They're tough though and go out to play when its really bad. He said he was planning ahead to make a snow slide for our grand kids and already had the base built. 

To each their own ... 

Hope you all stay safe and warm.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 26, 2015)

Deri-Good luck with all the snow!!

Dot Com-that post is a painful reminder it's only Monday. LOL

Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## mdk (Jan 26, 2015)

Good morning folks. I hope the day finds everyone well thus far. I am about to go and shovel all the walks but sadly the snow looks very heavy.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't we have to experience Mondays to enjoy Fridays that much more?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I knew you would.........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning folks. I hope the day finds everyone well thus far. I am about to go and shovel all the walks but sadly the snow looks very heavy.




I hope you didn't have one of those blizzards they are telling us is going to happen in the NE!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I have been enjoying all the variations of clowns these last few days.  The only problem I see is I often ID everyone by their avies and you all are starting to look alike.




Oh no!....we really have different designs....you have to look closer.


----------



## mdk (Jan 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning folks. I hope the day finds everyone well thus far. I am about to go and shovel all the walks but sadly the snow looks very heavy.
> ...



Sadly we are not. I enjoy getting a giant snowfall and being cooped up in the house with some board games and wine. Who doesn't love a good Snow Day? We have about 4 inches right now and possibly two more in the mail. I've spoken with my family and friends in NYC and they are preparing to get thumped. lol


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




According to the weatherman, it's going to be a really bad storm.  We're having weather in the 70's right now....and all we are going to get in a few days is more rain....which we need, still, so I'm not going to complain.  I just hope people are prepared, and don't take risks.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

I had to hurry and watch episodes 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9 of Jane the Virgin....I wanted to be caught up before tonight's Episode 11.....I'm still enjoying it.

Also, we started watching "Sons of Liberty" on the History channel......really interesting and well done....it's like a mini-series....3 episodes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 27, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, a good Tuesday to you. Not on much today or tomorrow - a lot of work ahead of me.

Nose - Grindstone - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....

But first, a cuppuh cappu:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jan 27, 2015)

Day 2 of the blizzard in the north east. So far so good. Had a total of about 4" here which doesn't sound like much but it is really fine icy snow. 

Digging out from under that is going to be a real chore but since the gym is closed I guess that is just going to substitute as exercise. 

Back to work while the interwebs stays up.

EDIT: Hmmm, seems we won't be getting much more in this area. But the NE states are getting hammered. Looks like we just ended up with a "glancing blow" instead of the full force of the storm.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world, a good Tuesday to you. Not on much today or tomorrow - a lot of work ahead of me.
> 
> Nose - Grindstone - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
> 
> But first, a cuppuh cappu:



Awww, how cute.... a puppy........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 27, 2015)

*GOOD MORNING...............SWEETIES........*


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 27, 2015)

escaped the worst of #blizzardof2015


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I had to hurry and watch episodes 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9 of Jane the Virgin....I wanted to be caught up before tonight's Episode 11.....I'm still enjoying it.
> 
> Also, we started watching "Sons of Liberty" on the History channel......really interesting and well done....it's like a mini-series....3 episodes.



Watching Sons of Liberty too.  Looks like they are replaying Monday night and will do part two later tonight?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 27, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I had to hurry and watch episodes 3,4,5,6,7,8 and 9 of Jane the Virgin....I wanted to be caught up before tonight's Episode 11.....I'm still enjoying it.
> ...




Looks like a well done production....I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 27, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> escaped the worst of #blizzardof2015



Glad to hear it!  Looks like NY escaped getting as big a storm as was predicted, but Boston sure didn't.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > escaped the worst of #blizzardof2015
> ...


Yes, i wonder what the high accumulation was for MA.?  I saw where some had to abandon houses on the coast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 28, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappuccinisti!

Well, today is Wednesday, this means that we must bring the hump-mechanism on-line!!







Have a good one, folks.

I wonder if the Humpbacked Whale feels a little bit left out of this Wednesday Hump-Day bruhahah-thingy???


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the temperature is too low for posts to hatch in here.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 28, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



My brother lives near Boston and they got 30 inches.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I think the temperature is too low for posts to hatch in here.




lol.

Good morning, I cappuccinisti. Have a good day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 29, 2015)

Morning


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello Stat and Drifter.  Thin coating of ice here with more wintery mix and a sprinkle of snow on the way.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone..........I think this is going to be another beautiful day....yesterday it went up to 80 degrees!  Today it will only go up to 75 degrees and then it is supposed to get colder.....maybe even some more rain.......


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Never bought anything from Amazon before.  Got a gift card, so I hunted (not shopped) the site a little.  Waiting for the Otterbox to show up first.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Good morning everyone..........I think this is going to be another beautiful day....yesterday it went up to 80 degrees!  Today it will only go up to 75 degrees and then it is supposed to get colder.....maybe even some more rain.......



What, we are happy to hit high 20's, low 30's. I can't wait for Spring.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Never bought anything from Amazon before.  Got a gift card, so I hunted (not shopped) the site a little.  Waiting for the Otterbox to show up first.




They're pretty good.  I bought two hoodies to give away for Christmas....and got a very quick and efficient response.  The hoodies were, one for Univ. of Alabama and the other for Auburn University.....both to the same family........imagine that!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 29, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone..........I think this is going to be another beautiful day....yesterday it went up to 80 degrees!  Today it will only go up to 75 degrees and then it is supposed to get colder.....maybe even some more rain.......
> ...




I know....I went to the store today and had to turn on my AC in my car.......I feel for you all....


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

Ordered slippers on Amazon and those may take a month?  Also the LED flashlight may take about that long too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Never bought anything from Amazon before.  Got a gift card, so I hunted (not shopped) the site a little.  Waiting for the Otterbox to show up first.


 

I sell and buy a lot on  Amazon and Ebay. 

Always check both for the best price.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 29, 2015)

Weird weather here too. Very cold one day and unseasonably warm the next. 

Before it warmed up, we happened to see two adult eagles standing on the frozen over lake. It appeared they were conversing about something and then one took off in one direction and a short time later, the other went the opposite direction. 

Since they were adults, it was probably the mated pair we see all the time. We also saw the juvenile eagle today - he's huge.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

We have eagles near here too.  Nice to see them extending their ranges again.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 29, 2015)

I have started crack...

Trivia crack that is.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 29, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Ordered slippers on Amazon and those may take a month?  Also the LED flashlight may take about that long too.




Is that what they told you?  Are they having to order them from some other country?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappucinisti della Terra!

Happy TGIF to all of you. This weekend is Princess Statalina weekend. We start with bowling this afternoon and segue to pizza for dinner. No desserts this weekend, for Karneval and Miss Statalina's birthday are in about two weeks. Woohoo!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning one and all ... 

We're on our 2nd cuppa and a big bowl of fruit with nice Celtic music in the background. 

Speaking of Amazon - We have had a pretty rinky-dink set up for our recycle stuff  so I just went shopping on Amazon. Lots of choices, ranging from less than $10k on up to more than $100. Just as I was thinking I wasn't going to find what I wanted, I found one with three compartments for $13. We had some points accumulated so didn't have to pay anything for it. Nice. 

Time for breakfast.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, I Cappucinisti della Terra!
> 
> Happy TGIF to all of you. This weekend is Princess Statalina weekend. We start with bowling this afternoon and segue to pizza for dinner. No desserts this weekend, for Karneval and Miss Statalina's birthday are in about two weeks. Woohoo!!



Have fun with your little sweetheart.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes TGIF CC denizens


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, I Cappucinisti della Terra!
> ...



When I picked the little one up from school for her weekend visit; she did not look good. She looked unbelievably tired, but really, really really wanted to go bowling. Usually she is hot to bowl 3 or 4 games.  A good workout buddy of mine, whom little Miss Statalina really likes, like a good uncle, took an hour off work to go bowling with us.  All of a sudden, at the 2nd frame of the 2nd game, she really started slowing down and started looking pale. So, we finished the 2nd game and went to eat. She perked up at dinner but at the end, she told me she was freezing - grabbed for her coat and everything. So, I have her on the couch, it's 8:11 PM my time, she's wrapped up in a double blanket, drinking chamomile tea, watching Scooby Doo (of course.... lol).  I think she has slept very badly all week and is trying to tell me something, but can't yet.  So, in one hour, I will get her down to sleep and hope that she will sleep about 11 hours through until the morning. She's just not her usual perky self.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

During a visit "down-under" in USMB, I discovered some new members who I would like to welcome to the CC and hope they stop by quite often:

TyroneSlothrop 
Corky 

Welcome to the CC, gents!

Here, havacuppacappu!!


----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)

You clowns are causing great consternation with the conservatives.


----------



## mdk (Jan 30, 2015)

Afternoon folks! I hope the day finds everyone well. I am having my mom and dad (in-laws) up for board/card games tonight. There is a new Thai place that opened up right down the alley so that is where we plan to dine this evening. Not having to cook is a rare treat. I haven't decided want I want but I think I might be a piggy since I've eaten so well this week. Cheers to all of you!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> During a visit "down-under" in USMB, I discovered some new members who I would like to welcome to the CC and hope they stop by quite often:
> 
> TyroneSlothrop
> Corky
> ...



head over heels


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > During a visit "down-under" in USMB, I discovered some new members who I would like to welcome to the CC and hope they stop by quite often:
> ...




Big   !!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the cordial invitation, Stat. Nice place, and I'm sure I'll return!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

And a hearty welcome to some more new interweebs space-faring creatures whose mothership has landed recently:

Cassy Mo Wobbly IcebergSlim LVatorman SgianDubh polutropon InstantOn the professional ChesBayJJ Olde Europe cnm RhinelandCityLimits X.Onasis Eyepublius Lilah regan2

A complete description of the CC is here in the OP:

The Cappucino Corral US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

This is a great place to get away from politics/religion and such for a little bit and just hang out.  We at USMB have made the experience that often, by meeting people we consider from the "other side" at places like this, we learn to value the person and forget the politics - at least in here. And that experience makes us wiser posters on "the outside". People of ALL persuasions are welcomed here with open arms.

This thread is self-moderating: no talk of politics, no talk of religion, no flaming, no attacks. Those things are *VERBOTEN!* 

You would be amazed at some of the coolest conversations people can have here at the CC. Many come here to start their day, a kind of way of checking in. Many say good night here. It's our way of making sure that all is well with our friends. It's a way to build a bond of kindness and trust and just plain old have fun. And I hope that each and every one of you gets a chance to feel VERY welcome here in the CC. The CC is what you make of it, but an important stepping-stone into the Forum at large.

I live in the GMT +1 time-zone, which means that I am often sleeping when many people are very active on the interweebs in the late evening in most of America, but there is almost always someone here who can help; If you need assistance or just want to shoot the shit, this is a place where you can do that.  Mertex , Luddly Neddite , Derideo_Te , Wolfsister77, Dot Com   or LoneLaugher - just to name some, can also be of great assistance. They are seasoned veterans and also totally fun to chat with.

And with that in mind, the world's biggest Cappuccino to welcome a whole spaceship full of new, fine people:












Bienvenuto, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

pillars said:


> You clowns are causing great consternation with the conservatives.




I am sorry, we don't talk politics here.  And every Conservative in USMB is every bit as welcome here in the CC as every Liberal. BTW, glad you are here, hope you are doing well.

In fact, I want to re-invite one of my very favorite Conservatives, one for whom I have developed a lot of respect: CrusaderFrank

Frank, you are ALWAYS welcome here.

Here, haveacuppacappu:


----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry for transgressing the rules. It's too late for coffee, but I would enjoy a beer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

pillars said:


> Sorry for transgressing the rules. It's too late for coffee, but I would enjoy a beer.




I will hold off on the flogging, but you must now get on a table an sing a song for us really, really loud!



Oh, and here's a Cappuccino-Beer:


----------



## Lilah (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you for the invitation.  I'll have a green tea, please.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Thank you for the invitation.  I'll have a green tea, please.









welcome!


----------



## Lilah (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the invitation.  I'll have a green tea, please.
> ...



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...




De rien, Madam(oiselle).


----------



## Eyepublius (Jan 30, 2015)

I brought my fav - is that okay?


----------



## Lilah (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Je aime l'ambiance francaise.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Eyepublius said:


> I brought my fav - is that okay?





Hervorragend!!!

Glad you are here, sit back and shoot the shit. Call some of your friends over.  Don't forget to read my introductory posting for all of you, cuz the rules of the Lounge are within.

Hate to do this to you, but it's 00:30 where I live and my daughter is somewhat sick today. She's been going back and forth between chills and sweats, so I suspect that it's going to be a long night. If you go to the first page of the CC and start reading through it, you will get a good idea how we roll here. HUMOR is a very valued thing here.



Very happy that you are here, bring more from the spaceship!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Moi aussi, mais je parle allemand....


----------



## RosieS (Jan 30, 2015)

Eyepublius said:


> I brought my fav - is that okay?




Good stuff. I go cheap but very tasty  






Regards from Rosie


----------



## Lilah (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

RosieS said:


> Eyepublius said:
> 
> 
> > I brought my fav - is that okay?
> ...





Too sweet. And what's a sweet italian hottie doing with that sweet stuff??

LOL!

rosie, my dear 11001100, it is so nice to see you again.

Yours truly,

00110011  !!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...




I am a US-American, but fluent in a number of languages, first and foremost, German.

Sometimes, just to egg on my friends here, I go off on a rant auf Deutsch now and again... 

Vous parlez Francais, oui?


----------



## Lilah (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Oui monsieur


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 30, 2015)

Lilah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...



Bien. Merveilleux!!!



Ok, need to check on little Princess Statalina, she is sleeping not well. You all have a fun night tonight!!

Pleasure starting to know you.

Ciao!


----------



## RosieS (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > Eyepublius said:
> ...



Dear 00110011,

  You know it's like good pizza: sweet sweet sauce and yummy hot sausage!

  Really good to feel at home with you, too, Hon!

Fond Hugs from 11001100


----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I have started crack...
> 
> Trivia crack that is.




So, who do you play against?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Awww, poor little Statalina.....sounds like she's coming down with something....kids don't usually slow down unless they don't feel good.  Better keep an eye on her and her temp...hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'd like some coffee and a snack


----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Thanks for the cordial invitation, Stat. Nice place, and I'm sure I'll return!




Good to see you in here, Cassy.........hope to see you here more often....this is a good place to relax.....


----------



## pillars (Jan 30, 2015)

I do love a dark beer.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I have started crack...
> ...



Other trivia addicts from what I gather.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Lilah said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the invitation.  I'll have a green tea, please.
> ...




Argh..........too much green..........my eyes....I can't see..........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2015)

Eyepublius said:


> I brought my fav - is that okay?



I like Rosa Regale and Gelisi Antonio..........fruity, ice cold....  You should give it a try, too.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Good to see you in here, Cassy.........hope to see you here more often....this is a good place to relax.....



Thanks, Mertex. I think I'll like it here!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



How do you connect with them?  When I played Scrabble on Pogo, you would click on to play and then someone would click in.....but I didn't like playing against strangers because some of them were arrogant.....and not very nice.  I would always extend their time if they ran out of time, but some of them wouldn't do the same for you even after you did it for them, and then if they won they would make mean remarks.....I mostly played with robots.  You could choose the most expert robots who were very hard to beat, but I did beat them a couple of times....and I learned a lot of words I otherwise would have never known......  I like watching Jeopardy....lots of difficult trivia there.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yum 

Quanto Basta 8 Fig Goat Cheese and Balsamic Caramelized Onion Naan


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

Flat white for me, thanks, bro'.


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I mostly played with robots.  You could choose the most expert robots who were very hard to beat, but I did beat them a couple of times


This is a very good backgammon site, though I've only tried a couple. Has the meanest gammonbots I've ever encountered. I'm Blotto, if you happen to head that way. It also has blunderbots so one can get acclimatised without getting slaughtered.

FIBS the First Internet Backgammon Server

Pogo has more than its share of complete dickheads, I have to agree.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)

cnm said:


> Flat white for me, thanks, bro'.



Do you like Naan bread?

I've been craving curry for 3 days now, I just don't feel like driving to my favorite place to get it.


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes. I make a mean roti/chapatti/flat bread and not a bad curry.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)

cnm said:


> Yes. I make a mean roti/chapatti/flat bread and not a bad curry.



Mmm! 

nobody in this house cooks curry


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

Mmmmm! is right, the smell of flat bread cooking is divine.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)

cnm said:


> Mmmmm! is right, the smell of flat bread cooking is divine.



Is the bread hard to make?


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

No, very easy. Just a bit time consuming like a lot of third world cookery.

Roughly a cup of flour, say, a teaspoon of salt or so, a tablespoon or so of oil or butter. Some warm water.

Mix or crumb the oil or butter into the flour and salt until it resembles crumbs or is fully mixed in.

Add just enough warm water to make a tough dough, then knead for a good five or ten minutes or whatever on a floured surface. This kneading process traps air inside the dough.

Put it aside in a covered bowl at room temperature for twenty minutes or half an hour. In this time the gluten in the wheat will enclose the air bubbles you kneaded in, apparently.

Then roll/shape the dough into a length and cut into pieces with a floured knife. With a rolling pin and generous flouring, roll the pieces out into pan sized or smaller discs, or ragged shapes, according to your skill. About 2mm thick, give or take, maybe.

Usually I roll and cook at the same time, otherwise one ends up with every horizontal surface covered with uncooked roti. I like a good cast iron frying pan to cook them, usually on a medium low heat.

No oil is necessary in the pan, as the flour coating from rolling them stops them sticking. As they heat and cook the trapped air will bubble up and you might have to press the edges down with your turning implement. Turn when the first side is done but not crisp, then when both sides are done store on plate covered with a cloth to keep in heat and moisture while you roll and cook the rest. A team effort can pay dividends here.

Obviously you will have to experiment with every direction I have given to find what works, but by the third time at the least you should have it nailed enough to have a product you enjoy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Time consuming but worth it. Thanks for sharing that tutorial. I love naan bread.


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

No worries, that isn't quite naan bread, though it shares some of its characteristics. Naan bread is thicker, cooked in a tandoori oven and soaked in butter I believe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

RosieS said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...




You got my algorhythms all excited with that message.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




She just woke up after 10 hours of off-on sleep, bright-eyed, bushy tailed and loaded for bear. Go figure.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

cnm said:


> No worries, that isn't quite naan bread, though it shares some of its characteristics. Naan bread is thicker, cooked in a tandoori oven and soaked in butter I believe.




Yes!  And Naan bread is hollow in the middle. Goes quite well with Biryani.

Time to double check with our Bharat expert:

Vikrant


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Yepp, while I slept, the Cappucino Corral grew!

I will sleep more often!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Lilah said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I love trivia, especially statistical trivia. Go figure.

Have an interactive game on my Smartfon call QUIZDUELL and often play against two buddies of mine, one from Berlin, the other from Dresden.  I usually nail the math and science stuff and then kick my ass kicked in categories like comics or hollwood stuff.

On a radio call in show in Dayton Ohio way back in 1985, I won $1,000 because I could blitz-answer the trivia question: "What was Warren Harding's middle name?"  

Thank goodness for the angels in heaven, in this case, quite literally.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Grandma  - good to see you back, we have missed you!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

cnm said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I mostly played with robots.  You could choose the most expert robots who were very hard to beat, but I did beat them a couple of times
> ...



Hmmm, I like Backgammon but game very little.

Pogo  - blunderbot?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Grandma (Jan 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma  - good to see you back, we have missed you!!!



Thanks!

Been a long winter.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma  - good to see you back, we have missed you!!!
> ...



Spring is coming soon. I bribed Puxhatawny Phil with a nice grass garden, even some insects thrown in for fun!


----------



## Grandma (Jan 31, 2015)

It's nice to see all the new faces here. I had no idea all you new kids were stuck in the basement - stay up here where the sun shines and the air's clean!


----------



## cnm (Jan 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hmmm, I like Backgammon but game very little.


That site is very good. I use 3dfibs 4.0.79 https://s3.amazonaws.com/fibzilla/fibzip.exe as my client. If you like backgammon I'm sure you'd like both the client application and FIBS the First Internet Backgammon Server the game site. Much better than Pogo, if you've ever played there.


----------



## cnm (Jan 31, 2015)

We like the basement, it suits our purposes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

cnm said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, I like Backgammon but game very little.
> ...



Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

cnm said:


> We like the basement, it suits our purposes.




I once had a crazy cousin who was a little like that....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Grandma said:


> It's nice to see all the new faces here. I had no idea all you new kids were stuck in the basement - stay up here where the sun shines and the air's clean!




I have to admit, I am having a blast wending through the newly arrived mothership down there. Lots of gangways, some secret doors and an occasional damaged storage room, but all in all, the old bird still can do FTL.  After their 300 year journey from Andromeda to the Milky Way, they may be a tad shy, but using the onion peeling method appears to be working!!!  I have already met some very, very cool interweeberz down there.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jan 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > It's nice to see all the new faces here. I had no idea all you new kids were stuck in the basement - stay up here where the sun shines and the air's clean!
> ...



And thanks for the invite to the corral. I'll plan to stop in and visit frequently.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Jan 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Spring is coming soon. I bribed Puxhatawny Phil with a nice grass garden, even some insects thrown in for fun!



Yeah, verily. 

We will see what Phil forecasts on Monday, and about 50 packets of seeds have been ordered and received. The garden plans are well underway and indoor seed starting begins in about three weeks.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I use to like saying the answer to Do You Want to be a Millionaire questions before they put of choices.  You can play against random players or specific FB friends you have.  So far, most random players are gaming fairly.  Last night I clearly had someone who was using friends to cheat.  He went from one point short of losing to almost winning in a very short time.  He didn't get that smart all by himself.  I guess the best part of a trivia game is exercising brains, even if that means some will borrow someone else's.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Miss Statalina is drinking her first kiddie espresso today. Lots of milk and sugar, a little dab of Espresso. She likes it.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo (Jan 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




Welcome to Pogo's world of blunderbots!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 31, 2015)

ChesBayJJ said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Spring is coming soon. I bribed Puxhatawny Phil with a nice grass garden, even some insects thrown in for fun!
> ...




I'm also anxious for Spring to arrive so I can start my vegetable garden.  I love home-grown tomatoes and still have (from last year) quite a few bags of diced tomatoes in my freezer as well as bell pepper.  They do well in spaghetti sauce, but the fresh ripe tomatoes are so good, I eat them like I would an apple.

I don't do the indoor seed planting...I did once, and they took up too much room, plus my cats kept knocking them over and I had dirt all over ....I just wait until there is supposedly no more signs of a freeze, then I plant already started plants.  One time I got anxious and planted them too soon only to lose them to a late freeze.

It will be fun to discuss our gardens........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




We used to watch "Do You Want To be a Millionaire" too, and loved to shout out the answers....Jeopardy is a lot harder (I think)....and my problem is sometimes I know the answer, but can't blurt it out faster than the contestants....my husband is a lot quicker than me and I keep telling him to try out...but he won't, he doesn't think he is good enough!

That's not good, when someone cheats....I think some of the scrabble players were also using devices to help them come up with words....I guess winning was more important than actually "knowing" the words and winning honestly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So, I once did this, too, was used to saying the answers out loud, really loud.

Started watching it now and then with my then-german-wife:

"Wer wird Millionär?"

With a very respected German TV-personality: Günther Jauch.

You should have seen the look of utter shock and distress on her usually very controlled but unbelievably beautiful face the first time I got up and started yelling at the TV.

It was at this moment that I learned that Germans watch TV differently than we amis.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 31, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Oops, sorry Pogo.....forgot all about you.....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> It was at this moment that I learned that Germans watch TV differently than we amis.



Yepp! I bet my neighbors can hear my husband when his college team is playing............he tells them exactly what they need to do on each play........in a loud voice, sometimes using expletives........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 31, 2015)

Well.....friends....I haven't been up all that long....I must go get caffeinated.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Well.....friends....I haven't been up all that long....I must go get caffeinated.....





oooh, la la!!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It was at this moment that I learned that Germans watch TV differently than we amis.
> ...




It's a man-thing.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm faster than a lot of Jeopardy contestants too, but I suspect the buzzers are part of that difference.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I'm faster than a lot of Jeopardy contestants too, but I suspect the buzzers are part of that difference.




Practice with a buzzer!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 31, 2015)

man was it cold here last night!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)

Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma  - good to see you back, we have missed you!!!
> ...





Grandma said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Grandma  - good to see you back, we have missed you!!!
> ...



Welcome back Grandma


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 31, 2015)

And the winner of today's 2 hour long "Go Fish", practice Kung Fu and then dance to 6 versions of Gangnam Style tournament: Princess Statalina!

(Papa is worn out)


----------



## pillars (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me to drink my coffee!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 31, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> man was it cold here last night!!!



How cold was it?

It was so cold....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 31, 2015)

Good night!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good night!



Nite Cassy


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 1, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappucinisti della Terra! Princess Statalina decided that Papa's house was not really ready for Karneval, so she shifted into arts-n-crafts mode and made three of these:

 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Feb 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



It appears we have much in common. We also stock up on tomatoes and peppers. We have switched from freezing the tomatoes to canning, because we needed the freezer space for other things.

There must be a gardening forum we should be on to discuss such things.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 1, 2015)

ChesBayJJ said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ChesBayJJ said:
> ...


 
There is. I'm into gardening also. It's in the Hobbies section, gardening and landscaping.

Gardening and Landscaping US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 1, 2015)

The *S*tandard *S*tellar *S*tatalina *S*unday *S*aga (*S5*) continues, from arts-n-crafts (see posting above) to wanting to play goalie in soccer against Papa Stat. So, we got on our gear for muddy weather and out we went for about one hour of soccer practice. She is just bound and determined to be as good at this as the boys her age. What a hoot.  I already also packed stuff for playing in sand for afterwards, for on the the way home we always go by a public playground with a BIG sandbox, and so we built a major fortress, including moat. Here is the moment where my back reminds good ol' Stat that he's not 19 anymore.  

When we got home, I asked Princess Statalina to help make our late afternoon meal of Risotto and Salad. Yesterday and today were (are) no-dessert days, since Karneval is just around the corner and kids already get WAY too many sweets for Karneval as it is.  So, I just made an espresso in order to keep awake from all the fresh air, also considering putting toothpicks in my eyes to hold up my eyelids. 

Meanwhile, Princess Statalina has already booked Papa Stat for another famous "Go Fish" tournament after her Sunday bath. She will of course whip my butt with Go Fish and prolly a memory game where I prove that I have the memory of  a sieve these days. Uhhh, where am I, again???

Sweet little daughters, soccer balls, mud, sandcastles and card games.  The perfect Sunday. What could be better?? 

And it keeps her away from the TV. 

Now, I just need to stay awa

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, I Cappucinisti della Terra! Princess Statalina decided that Papa's house was not really ready for Karneval, so she shifted into arts-n-crafts mode and made three of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



She's so talented....that is really cute.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> The *S*tandard *S*tellar *S*tatalina *S*unday *S*aga (*S5*) continues, from arts-n-crafts (see posting above) to wanting to play goalie in soccer against Papa Stat. So, we got on our gear for muddy weather and out we went for about one hour of soccer practice. She is just bound and determined to be as good at this as the boys her age. What a hoot.  I already also packed stuff for playing in sand for afterwards, for on the the way home we always go by a public playground with a BIG sandbox, and so we built a major fortress, including moat. Here is the moment where my back reminds good ol' Stat that he's not 19 anymore.
> 
> When we got home, I asked Princess Statalina to help make our late afternoon meal of Risotto and Salad. Yesterday and today were (are) no-dessert days, since Karneval is just around the corner and kids already get WAY too many sweets for Karneval as it is.  So, I just made an espresso in order to keep awake from all the fresh air, also considering putting toothpicks in my eyes to hold up my eyelids.
> 
> ...




Sounds like both of you are having too much fun..............keep it up.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 1, 2015)

Well that was a hell of a game...........we had people over....basically half of us were for the Patriots and the other half were rooting for Seattle.....I had lost all hope at the end when the Seattle Seahawk did that magical thing in the air with the football and ended up catching it anyway.....at the 2 yard line....and then miracle of miracles.....the Patriots intercepted and that was all she wrote..........I'm going to bed happy tonight.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 2, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, and a good post-Superbowl Monday to all of you. I recorded the game, since it started at around midnight my time.  Will catch it after my daily appointments.

Have a good start to your week, folks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 2, 2015)

While y'all were watching feets-ball, we were up to our eyeballs in a dead refrigerator. 

First, I have to confess, I have never watched a football game so its not big loss but damn, the last thing we needed is to have to deal with our frig. The final decision was that it made more sense to buy a new one rather than repairing the old one -- which isn't all that old, but whatcha ya gonna do? 

Luckily, these days you can shop and buy on line so that's what we did. Otherwise, we would have had to drive to the big city and go store-hopping. We were able to give our debit card over the phone and it was delivered this morning. 

Everything out of the old one, stacked on the counters, old one out, new one in and everything stacked in the new one. Sounds easy but we're beat. 

Refrigerators cost about a gazillion dollars. Seems to me, if one spends that much money, it should be a lot more fun but again, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> While y'all were watching feets-ball, we were up to our eyeballs in a dead refrigerator.
> 
> First, I have to confess, I have never watched a football game so its not big loss but damn, the last thing we needed is to have to deal with our frig. The final decision was that it made more sense to buy a new one rather than repairing the old one -- which isn't all that old, but whatcha ya gonna do?
> 
> ...



I went through the same thing around a year ago. Came home after being gone for a couple weeks, and it wasn't running. God only knows how long it had been in that state, but fearing food poisoning, I threw just about everything out for the critters, and had a new one the next day. Oh, and the fridge had started again, in the interim, but I really didn't think I should take the chance of it doing it more than once.

Enjoy your new one. It's nice to start fresh!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 2, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > While y'all were watching feets-ball, we were up to our eyeballs in a dead refrigerator.
> ...



Hi Cassy Mo 

I don't think I've seen your posts before so welcome to the CC. 

Yeah, our food was warm so threw a lot out. The freezer lasted longer but quit too. We didn't have to throw out the frozen stuff. 

The worst was closing up our other house for 3 month vacation and having the AC quit. The house was coated with mold and mildew. Just awful. 

Incredible full moon over the lake tonight.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 2, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The worst was closing up our other house for 3 month vacation and having the AC quit. The house was coated with mold and mildew. Just awful.
> 
> Incredible full moon over the lake tonight.



Other than finding your place in cinders, having it coated with mold and mildew would be a most hideous homecoming! I can't even imagine all you had to go through to be rid of it.

Thank you for the nice welcome. I landed with a group of other posters, and we've been posting in the basement here....The Badlands. I do venture out and read other threads, though, on occasion. 

Good night, Luddly Neddite. Good night, all.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > While y'all were watching feets-ball, we were up to our eyeballs in a dead refrigerator.
> ...



When Katrina hit in New Orleans, needless to say everybody's power was knocked out for a long time, in New Orleans heat, which means 95 degrees every day.  When we were finally allowed back into the city (in October, five weeks later, with power still out) we were all told, don't even _open _your refrigerator --- just seal the door and cart it outside and the city will pick it up.  I don't know of anyone who did open one.  Nobody even wanted to know.  Everybody just junked 'em.

One wag spray-painted the outside of his, "DO NOT OPEN -- TOM BENSON INSIDE".
(Tom Benson -- the owner of the Saints and not a real popular guy).


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Here's wishing you a good Tuesday.

Did you know that Cappuccino is not just a drink?

Cappuccino - What is Cappuccino


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > The worst was closing up our other house for 3 month vacation and having the AC quit. The house was coated with mold and mildew. Just awful.
> ...




Cassy, very glad you are here. This is a great place to just relax and just shoot the shit with other people. You are doing it just right.

Feel free to invite others to come here.


----------



## RhinelandCityLimits (Feb 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I landed with a group of other posters, and we've been posting in the basement here....The Badlands. I do venture out and read other threads, though, on occasion.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Good grief, that's something I never heard covered on the news at the time, probably because they were overwhelmed with things to report, but wow! I bet the area really went through the tape, securing those refrigerators and freezers. Makes me shudder...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2015)

RhinelandCityLimits said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I landed with a group of other posters, and we've been posting in the basement here....The Badlands. I do venture out and read other threads, though, on occasion.




*WARNING!!!  GRAPHIC CONTENT!!!  WARNING!!!  AREA 51!!! WARNING!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2015)

I see that our newer members are getting the hang of this fun!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 3, 2015)

I have to share this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2015)

Glad I finally made it over here.......so many posts to read after being away all day.....

Just a funny:

A rookie police officer was out for his first ride in a cruiser with an experienced partner. A call came in telling them to disperse some people who were loitering.
The officers drove to the street and observed a small crowd standing on a corner. The rookie rolled down his window and said, “Let’s get off the corner people.”
A few glances, but no one moved, so he barked again, “Let’s get off that corner… NOW!” Intimidated, the group of people began to leave, casting puzzled stares in his direction.
Proud of his first official act, the young policeman turned to his partner and asked, “Well, how did I do?”
Pretty good,” chuckled the vet, “especially since this is a bus stop.”


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 4, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the Universe!

Have a wild, wooly, whacky Wednesday.

and remember, the real fun is here.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 4, 2015)

Cheer up everyone...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2015)

Guten Morgen, ihr Cappuccinisti der Welt!

Welcome to Terrific Thursday!

Will barely be on today, have about 11 hours of work in front of me.

Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope everyone is having a good day.........Friday is just around the corner............again!


----------



## mdk (Feb 5, 2015)

Good morning friends! I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I plan on going for a nice long run this afternoon now that my foot is feeling much better. 

Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? I am having a nice calm weekend that doesn't include guests spending the evening. (First time in two weeks) I also plan on heading to Phipps Conservatory to view the Orchid and Tropical Bonsai exhibit they currently have on display. I'll take pictures and post them here in few days.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2015)

*Simple Garlic Confit*
*We Also Recommend*



Triple Garlic Linguine
Garlic confit, a silky, spreadable condiment, relies on a French technique for gently poaching peeled whole cloves in oil or fat. The process caramelizes the cloves and concentrates their sweetness while infusing them with the oil or fat that renders them rich and creamy. Linton Hopkins of Restaurant Eugene in Atlanta taught us this simple method for making confit, perfect in dishes like garlicky skillet greens with ham. This recipe first appeared in our November 2014 issue with the story The Glories of Garlic.

Condiments and Sauces
Garlic
French
Poach
Easy
Recipes



 *341*
Save Recipe
Print
Email



Enlarge Credit: Andre Baranowski
MAKES ABOUT 2½ CUPS

*Ingredients*

2 cups canola oil, lard, or rendered chicken or duck fat
1 cup garlic cloves, peeled
*Instructions*
Simmer oil, lard, or fat with garlic cloves in a 1-qt. saucepan over medium-low; cook until garlic is tender, 35–40 minutes. Let cool. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator up to 2 weeks

Simple Garlic Confit SAVEUR

We're making French bread and this ^^. 

Except that we're not using near that much oil and its olive oil. 

No werewolves or vampires around here !


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all!! This weekend I'm taking my daughter to Underwater World at the Mall of America. It's a huge aquarium and she loves it. Have a good day!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 5, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Garlic confit, a silky, spreadable condiment, relies on a French technique for gently poaching peeled whole cloves in oil or fat. The process caramelizes the cloves and concentrates their sweetness while infusing them with the oil



I'm betting that's out of this world good, and am going to have to try it. Thank you!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning friends! I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I plan on going for a nice long run this afternoon now that my foot is feeling much better.
> 
> Does anybody have any fun plans this weekend? I am having a nice calm weekend that doesn't include guests spending the evening. (First time in two weeks) I also plan on heading to Phipps Conservatory to view the Orchid and Tropical Bonsai exhibit they currently have on display. I'll take pictures and post them here in few days.




Our Harley Club is having a fund-raiser social this weekend.....will probably spend the day there...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 5, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Simple Garlic Confit*
> *We Also Recommend*
> 
> 
> ...




I love garlic....roasted, on bread, in pasta sauce, mexican food, you name it, I've been vampire free for years.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Simple Garlic Confit*
> ...




Vampire free =


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, the 11 hours are over with.... ugh...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Yesterday was a heavy work day for me, but later today, I can have some fun on the interweebz!!

And now, it's time for


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 6, 2015)

Beautiful sunrise this morning. I say that we ever have a poor sunrise but the sun through the trees really is just incredible. Last night, the full moon over the lake is also beyond description. 

Sometime during the night, I was awake and noticed it was bright enough to actually cast a shadow indoors. 

We got a really good sighting of "our" fox this morning. He looks very good, healthy looking coat, very red with black feet. I have no idea how many foxes live near us but year before last, we had one who had severe mange. We never knew if he survived that so its especially nice to see this one so healthy. 

On my second cup of coffee ...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning. I say that we ever have a poor sunrise but the sun through the trees really is just incredible. Last night, the full moon over the lake is also beyond description.
> 
> Sometime during the night, I was awake and noticed it was bright enough to actually cast a shadow indoors.
> 
> ...


I was looking out our bedroom window at the full moon last night.  It was so white against the clear and cold sky.  Really magnificent.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2015)

I love live with Kelly & Michael, they are really cute together


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 6, 2015)

Good morning, everyone!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 6, 2015)

I like my coffee like I like my women- strong & black 

Seriously, I like all women


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 6, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women- strong & black
> 
> Seriously, I like all women




BIG THUMBS UP!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Simple Garlic Confit*
> *We Also Recommend*
> 
> 
> ...



Dinner at Luddly's house everyone!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women- strong & black
> 
> Seriously, I like all women



I like my coffee black too !


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)

drifter said:


>




Thanks, Drifter, I knew you would deliver............


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Simple Garlic Confit*
> ...



What time?  I need plenty of time..........it's not close to Texas...........


----------



## Mertex (Feb 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > I like my coffee like I like my women- strong & black
> ...




I gotta have cream and Splenda in mine..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2015)

Happy Saturday, I Cappuccini della Terra!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 7, 2015)

I just has a long, long, long, long work Saturday and now I feel sick, really sick. Sweats and chills, the whole nine yards. A client who had visited me was sick and I think I got it from her.

Off to bed with the laptop next to me..... ugh...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 7, 2015)

Bless you, and I hope you feel 100% better in the morning.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 7, 2015)

Went on a long Harley ride to our Harley Club....they were having a fund raiser and Mr. Mertex and I decided to go help.  We grilled sausages, hamburgers and hot dogs, and I helped serve customers.  It was pretty cold when we left.....around 40 degrees, but I had my long-johns on and my chaps so I wasn't uncomfortable at all.  It was a nice ride and we are back home now.....relaxing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *Simple Garlic Confit*
> ...




The garlic spread is

TO

DIE

FOR

Especially on hot, out of the oven, home made French bread ...

BUT

Not so fast.

Our new refrigerator has ISH-SHOOS.

The damn thing looks beautiful but they already had to replace a drawer.  Now its spitting out ice cubes onto the floor.  Czar, the dog, loves ice cubes and thinks they're all for him and does his best to clean them up but WTH?

So, they were gonna bring out a new one tomorrow but then we looked at more choices on line and decide on one that's a little further up the food chain.

Our anniversary is Valentine's Day and decided we're getting each other a refrigerator that costs more than my first car.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I just has a long, long, long, long work Saturday and now I feel sick, really sick. Sweats and chills, the whole nine yards. A client who had visited me was sick and I think I got it from her.
> 
> Off to bed with the laptop next to me..... ugh...



Hey, maybe you should see a doctor?

Push fluids and don't even think about getting out of that bed. 

Maybe that new girlfriend would bring you some healthy food?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I just has a long, long, long, long work Saturday and now I feel sick, really sick. Sweats and chills, the whole nine yards. A client who had visited me was sick and I think I got it from her.
> 
> Off to bed with the laptop next to me..... ugh...




Oh but I think the incubation would be longer than just one day. Likely you got it from someone else. 

Take care of yourself, wouldja?


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep lots of crud floating about.  We've been spraying Lysol on door knobs this week.  So far, no sexually transmitted diseases.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinisti.

Yesterday proved that I am not immune to things like stomach flus.

Ugh.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2015)

24 hour variety I hope, with no residual cold-like symptoms.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2015)

I will know in about 3 hours if it's the 24 hour variety...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Yep lots of crud floating about.  We've been spraying Lysol on door knobs this week.  So far, no sexually transmitted diseases.




Uh ... saveliberty ... Ya wanna tell us what the heck you're doing with DOORKNOBS??????????


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 8, 2015)

New refrigerator delivered. 

Cross your fingers.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I just has a long, long, long, long work Saturday and now I feel sick, really sick. Sweats and chills, the whole nine yards. A client who had visited me was sick and I think I got it from her.
> 
> Off to bed with the laptop next to me..... ugh...



You got too close to your client.........  Hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Maybe that new girlfriend would bring you some healthy food?



Not if she finds out Stat got "way too close" to his client!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe that new girlfriend would bring you some healthy food?
> ...




Not THAT kind of client!!!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I didn't specify any kind of client...........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 8, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




In my defense, I have been sick today, and typical man, as soon as I start to perk up, I start to think about....























































































...Cappuccino!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 8, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Yep lots of crud floating about.  We've been spraying Lysol on door knobs this week.  So far, no sexually transmitted diseases.
> ...



Mostly jumping up and grabbing them with both paws.  Ends up more like kitty chin ups.  Stoopid doors.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Er, I think maybe this..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 9, 2015)

Ooooohh la la!!!!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 9, 2015)

Sex. It always comes down to sex. 

Not saying that's a bad thing. 

Nope. Not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm off to the coffee shop  to study for a bit


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ooooohh la la!!!!!!




I knew you would like that........


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, and


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooohh la la!!!!!!
> ...




I do.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sex. It always comes down to sex.
> 
> Not saying that's a bad thing.
> 
> Nope. Not a bad thing at all.




I'm sorry, what did you say? I was thinking about sex...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 9, 2015)

Coffee is good, too..........


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 9, 2015)

bb tomorrow


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> bb tomorrow




bb?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > bb tomorrow
> ...



be back?
boo-boo?
being broke?
brewing brewski?
barely binging?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Good morning, fellow Cappuccino-slurpers of the world, and welcome to Trivial Tuesday.

Wanna learn how Cappuccino got it's name?

Well:

Cappuccino trivia - Food and Travel




Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Good morning, fellow Cappuccino-slurpers of the world, and welcome to Trivial Tuesday.

Wanna learn how Cappuccino got it's name?

Well:

Cappuccino trivia - Food and Travel




Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Have a good one, folks.



Thanks, Stat! I tend to absorb more info if I read it more than once.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 10, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Have a good one, folks.
> ...




Did I overload you with information?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all, So I go to drop my daughter off at school today and it's just straight up sleeting and pure ice on all the sidewalks and the streets and totally sucky weather.

On the bright side, we are both off next Monday and are going bowling with her cousins and she's really looking forward to it.

Have a good one!!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


"be back" as in bbl (be back later) "I M talk"


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2015)

Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful Tuesday........we're having Spring weather here.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't tried this, but would like to.

 8217 Third Date 8217 Caramel Bacon Buns Oh Bite It


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I haven't tried this, but would like to.
> 
> 8217 Third Date 8217 Caramel Bacon Buns Oh Bite It



Hmmm, they look so good.  I've had the maple bacon on hamburgers....really delicious, I bet the caramel bacon is really good with the sweetness of the buns (I'm guessing they are cinnamon buns).  

I just fixed some caramelized mushrooms/onions to put on hamburgers....they were so good and the house still smells sooooo good.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't tried this, but would like to.
> ...



You know, it calls for canned biscuits, but I think your idea of using cinnamon buns sounds a whole lot better.

I bet your house did smell yummy!


----------



## cnm (Feb 10, 2015)

Canned bisuits!

Words fail.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2015)

*Bon Matin, Les Cappucciniste du Monde!*



 



Here's to wishing you all a wild, whacky, *WOOLY* Wednesday!!

_Oh, my, I am so subtle._


----------



## cnm (Feb 11, 2015)

You will find resistance to be futile.
_
*What is a flat white? A guide for Americans on Starbucks' next hit *

Life and style The Guardian

Buying a coffee in New York City poses an interesting cultural dilemma for a Brit who has just moved to stateside after a year and a half living in Australia: how to order a flat white.

Before moving to the antipodes I was a coward when it came to caffeine, opting for the chocolatey halfway house of a mocha instead of full-strength coffee, which tasted impossibly bitter in my mind.

The flat white changed my life. Or, more precisely, slightly altered my morning routine. It is both creamy and intensely caffeinated. It is still the only coffee I really drink.

But the expression on most New York barista’s faces when I ask for one here is a mixture of confusion and mild annoyance. Some make the effort and give it a go, others point-blank refuse. A small handful have the flat white on the menu and only one coffee shop – owned by an Australian – has been able to make it right. 

All this might change now as Starbucks, the world’s largest coffee shop chain, announced it will start serving flat whites around the US from Tuesday._​


----------



## Mertex (Feb 11, 2015)

Just a bit of humor to liven up this Wednesday............


Mean Old Man
An old man and woman were married for many years, even though they hated each other. When they had a confrontation, screaming and yelling could be heard deep into the night. The old man would shout, "When I die, I will dig my way up and out of the grave and come back and haunt you for the rest of your life!"
Neighbors feared him. They believed he practiced black magic, because of the many strange occurrences that took place in their neighborhood. The old man liked the fact that he was feared. To everyone's relief, he died of a heart attack when he was 68. His wife had a closed casket at the wake. After the burial, she went straight to the local bar and began to party as if there was no tomorrow.
Her neighbors, concerned for her safety, asked, "Aren't you afraid that he may indeed be able to dig his way up and out of the grave and come back to haunt you for the rest of your life?" The wife put down her drink and said, "Let him dig. I had him buried upside down and I know he won't stop and ask for directions!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Just a bit of humor to liven up this Wednesday............
> 
> 
> Mean Old Man
> ...





Bwaaaahhhh!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 12, 2015)

Good morning, -2 here. Brrrrr.........................


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 12, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinitis!

Today is the kickoff for KARNEVAL in Germany, with the traditional WEIBERFASTNACHT festivities going on today.  Woohoo.

Have a good one.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 12, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinitis!
> 
> Today is the kickoff for KARNEVAL in Germany, with the traditional WEIBERFASTNACHT festivities going on today.  Woohoo.
> 
> Have a good one.




Have fun.....seems like only yesterday I remember you posting some pictures....must have been last year....my oh my, how time does fly!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 12, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today is the kickoff for KARNEVAL in Germany, with the traditional WEIBERFASTNACHT festivities going on today. Woohoo.
> 
> Have a good one.



I hope it was as woohoo as ever!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Have fun.....seems like only yesterday I remember you posting some pictures....must have been last year....my oh my, how time does fly!



The older a person becomes, and I'm 65, the faster it goes!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Cappuccinitis!
> ...




I did, and look where I did:

The Front Porch Swing Page 43 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Damn, time goes fast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF, oh Cappuccinisti-Brethren of the Etherweeebz!

I had a chocolate Cappuccino this morning. And little Miss Statalina also tried some, so loved it.   (Like 1 Tablespoon full).

She is playing games from a German TV program called "Die Sendung mit der Maus":

Neues von der Maus - Die Seite mit der Maus - WDR Fernsehen

Especially this game:

Schneeballspiel - MausSpiele - Spa mit der Maus - Die Seite mit der Maus - WDR Fernsehen









This Children's program has been running as a massive hit since 1971;  their main production building is in Cologne, about 16 miles away from my house:






We have visited the studio a number of times. In the background: 2 of the 4 spires of the Kölner Dom (the great Cathedral of Cologne).

And a great 5 minute "Maus" segment about KAFFEE:



(Even if you don't understand the language, you will love the 5 minutes)

More about the Maus on St. Valentine's Day, I promise.

Have a great one, folks.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 13, 2015)

G'day, y'all. I cannot but think that I have strayed into an unusual haunt. The last time I entered a "hugfest" thread there was a general feeling that I should piss off shortly thereafter. But if this is fair dinkum then I'll give it a burl...to quote the erstwhile US Pres when he visited our shores not a long time ago.

We are not far from Autumn here and I can see some of the tress starting to turn. As you hope for Spring up North I can only say that I am looking forward to cooler weather which, despite some predictions, will soon enough be upon us. It is strange but yesterday I provided my office(us workers that is) with a coffee machine; Breville...but have yet to work out what type of coffee it is able to produce. Espresso seems to be its calling but I do prefer a Cappa or Late myself...though the "best" when in need of a hit was one I bought in Bulgaria some years back...just arrived from Oz and badly jet lagged...but cured miraculously by a street vendor's brew at about 3am local time. Didn't sleep for two days!!

Greg


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> G'day, y'all. I cannot but think that I have strayed into an unusual haunt. The last time I entered a "hugfest" thread there was a general feeling that I should piss off shortly thereafter. But if this is fair dinkum then I'll give it a burl...to quote the erstwhile US Pres when he visited our shores not a long time ago.
> 
> We are not far from Autumn here and I can see some of the tress starting to turn. As you hope for Spring up North I can only say that I am looking forward to cooler weather which, despite some predictions, will soon enough be upon us. It is strange but yesterday I provided my office(us workers that is) with a coffee machine; Breville...but have yet to work out what type of coffee it is able to produce. Espresso seems to be its calling but I do prefer a Cappa or Late myself...though the "best" when in need of a hit was one I bought in Bulgaria some years back...just arrived from Oz and badly jet lagged...but cured miraculously by a street vendor's brew at about 3am local time. Didn't sleep for two days!!
> 
> Greg




And a hearty welcome to the Cappuccino Corral to gtopa1 !!

Glad you are here and hope you get a chance to relax and just shoot the shit.

Here's a delicious Cappu for you:







I remember being on tour in Chile in December, 2009, in the middle of the German winter and the Chilean summer. It was wild.  Lots of us northern Hemispherers forget that South of the Equator, interesting seasonal things happen!!!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Can I get a donut?



If you spell it correctly, yes.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get a donut?
> ...


We spell donuts here correctly. I deliberately misspelled the title so that it sticks out. .. also explained in a posting somewhere at the beginning of the CC. ...

And welcome to the CC family, mindful!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Went to a Valentine celebration last night.  Our Harley club had a Valentine's dinner at a Mexican restaurant in San Antonio.....all the gals got a beautiful rose, and my husband won one of the door prizes....we also played a game (information about our spouses) to see if the group could identify who it was....that was a hoot!  Also, Mr. Mertex bought me roses for Valentines.....they are so pretty.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 13, 2015)

This morning I paid my Cellular One bill. They are located next to Starbucks. I thought of getting myself a $3.50 cup of coffee, but Cell One had a Keurig coffeemaker with Starbucks K-Cups... for FREEEEE! 

Score.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> This morning I paid my Cellular One bill. They are located next to Starbucks. I thought of getting myself a $3.50 cup of coffee, but Cell One had a Keurig coffeemaker with Starbucks K-Cups... for FREEEEE!
> 
> Score.




Wunderbar.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

So what shall we talk about today?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

*"I am your father, Luke"*


In honor:




It's KARNEVAL time in Germany and 8-year old Miss Statalina has decided that Papa needs to be Darth Vader this time around, so I bought a Vader mask. lol.  But first, Miss Statalina, who was also roller skating before, during and after the sale  , wanted to try it on. Eh bien, voila:










Notice the elegant kneepads for roller-skating!


But, it was a short-lived existence as good old Darth as the mask quickly found it's proper owner:









BTW, anyone seen this new reality show yet?







Or is it starting on the 23rd also in the USA?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

How can one escape from it?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone know where this is from? (G)


----------



## Rawley (Feb 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> *"I am your father, Luke"*



Hey Stat.  Thanks for the kind invite.  As you can probably tell, we're not used to civility from our liberal friends in the sewer (a few exceptions)

85 degrees here in Los Angeles today.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I haven't tried this, but would like to.
> 
> 8217 Third Date 8217 Caramel Bacon Buns Oh Bite It



I am not sure what it is called but I made some "sugared bacon" last year using brown sugar and ...bacon.  Spread the sugar over the bacon and grilled. Eventually didn't burn it and was very yummy. I think they called it "candied".







Mine were slightly darker in colour...sorta charcoal.

Candied Bacon Recipe

Greg


----------



## KennyBas (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola:

Yes thank you for the invitation. 55 degrees currently in FT Worth, TX but turning cold next week so we all plan to get out and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Does anyone know where this is from? (G)





> This was composed for eight choirs allegedly for Queen Elizabeth the First's birthday. Its not performed often.



From the tube thingy.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 13, 2015)

KennyBas said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yes thank you for the invitation. 55 degrees currently in FT Worth, TX but turning cold next weeks so we all plan to get out and enjoy the weekend.



55oF isn't "cold"..????....brrrrrrrr

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where this is from? (G)
> ...



That book that's sooo in the news.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 13, 2015)

cnm said:


> You will find resistance to be futile.
> _
> *What is a flat white? A guide for Americans on Starbucks' next hit *
> 
> ...



A "flatty" is cool; not readily available in NZ?? 

Greg


----------



## KennyBas (Feb 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> 55oF isn't "cold"..????....brrrrrrrr
> 
> Greg




No it isn't, but next week as I mentioned..it is forecast to be in the 20's/30'sF


----------



## Rawley (Feb 13, 2015)

KennyBas said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yes thank you for the invitation. 55 degrees currently in FT Worth, TX but turning cold next week so we all plan to get out and enjoy the weekend.



Unseasonably warm here this week.  I am not complaining.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

Feel the love. For Valentine's Day.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> *"I am your father, Luke"*
> 
> 
> In honor:
> ...



Statalina is so adorable, even with that Darth mask........she sure has fun when she visits you, you're a a great dad, Stat...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BTW, anyone seen this new reality show yet?


Never heard of it.....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

Overcast and dreary. 1 degree centigrade. 87% humidity.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Does anyone know where this is from? (G)




I don't, but it sure is pretty music.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Overcast and dreary. 1 degree centigrade. 87% humidity.





We're having spring weather here in the Hill Country, Texas...........currently 64 degrees, but climbing to 66 degrees.....pretty near summer weather for some.....


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where this is from? (G)
> ...



Christian Grey would listen to it while he was doing his..........you know whats.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Everyone is raving about the movie "50 Shades of Grey" - now I want to go see it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> So what shall we talk about today?




Whatever fun stuff your heart desires!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Does anyone know where this is from? (G)



Tallis!!

Just one step under Monteverdi and just a couple of blocks over from Josquin de Prez!

Great pick!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

Rawley said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *"I am your father, Luke"*
> ...




And a BIG BIG BIG Cappucinoesque welcome to Rawley and Mindful for joining the CC today!






My little daughter is with me this weekend, so I post in between things like cooking dinner, playing soccer with her (yes, she loves soccer) or having a drawing contest.... right now, she gets a late night double header of GARFIELD, so I have like 10 minutes to type.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > So what shall we talk about today?
> ...



My heart desires? Walk-in wardrobes.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

I wish my little daughters were with me this weekend.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where this is from? (G)
> ...



Yes, this kind of massive antiphonal music was called CORI SPEZZATI at that time.

The Tallis is very difficult, especially intonation-wise, some consider it almost unsingable with 21st century voices ((I disagree)  but it is often transcribed for either one huge brass choir or multiple horn quartets.  I last heard it performed at the Cathedral of St. John the Divine in NYC in the summer of 1988, a concert on which I premiered an Arvo Pärt for solo Tenor.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 13, 2015)

KennyBas said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yes thank you for the invitation. 55 degrees currently in FT Worth, TX but turning cold next week so we all plan to get out and enjoy the weekend.



And a hearty welcome to KennyBas on his maiden voyage at the CC!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 13, 2015)

This, Statist:


----------



## Mertex (Feb 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> KennyBas said:
> 
> 
> > Hola:
> ...



That thing on the right of the mocha.....what is it?  It looks darn good........yummmmm!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > KennyBas said:
> ...




It's called a thigh-energizer!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2015)

Good morning, oh Cappuccino-frothers of the world!

Today's lesson: not all dogs are alike.

A, uhm, friend of mine (erm, with benefits) asked me to watch her dog last night. The dog was supposed to stay the night. The dog showed up at 7:45 PM and the little one and I took poochy for a good 75 minute walk or so. My friend was long gone to her party.

Well, after about 30 minutes, I realized that for some reason, I am allergic to something in this dog's fur. She's a big, loveable Labrador Retriever.

So, I let Miss Statalina stay up really late and play with the pooch, but by 11, I carried her off to bed and she was snoozing quite peacably before her head hit the pillow  .

However, big lab was yelping because she missed her mastress.  I endured this until about 1 AM and then I called my beautiful russian friend, who just got home from the party. She came by and picked up poochy. All said and done, it was 01:30 before I made it to bed.

Who wakes up at 06:30, bright eyed and bushy tailed, wanting to play with guest dog?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Wish I was in Paris for that croissant.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2015)

Let's have a heart-to-heart, here:

Stat s daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids one topic per day Page 2 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 14, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Excellent Croissants in the Marais Quarter....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Good name.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2015)

Hope everyone has a very:


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 14, 2015)

The same here, for everyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Wishing everyone a Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2015)

Going out to dinner tonight for Valentine's day with friends - this has been the best Valentine's yet....I haven't had to cook at least 3 times this week.....one day we had Pizza.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 14, 2015)

We are going to see a night trains exhibit this evening with our daughter. There's this huge place near us that does model train exhibits that are just absolutely fascinating and tonight it's going to be all lit up and should be a fun time.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2015)

We went to the store earlier and made the decision to go ahead and go out for dinner tonight even though it's effing freezing cold.  8 degrees right now.  We're both kind of changing our minds now that we're warm inside.  It is looking more and more like we're staying in.  Okay with me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 15, 2015)

A good Sunday morning to all Cappuccinistas of the world. It's KARNEVAL-SUNDAY in Germany, which means that for about the next 48 hours, it's like being on a different planet. Lol. On my way with 8 year old Princess Statalina to a KARNEVALSZUG (parade), dressed as Darth!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Going out to dinner tonight for Valentine's day with friends - this has been the best Valentine's yet....I haven't had to cook at least 3 times this week.....one day we had Pizza.



What?? I've cooked a few times this week...average about four per week. I enjoy it. Dad also cooked a lot. For me it's normal!!

Greg


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 16, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world.

Today is Rosentmontag in Germany. (Karneval - Monday).








Alaaaaaaaffff!!!!

Today is a good day to get rip, roaring drunk.


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world.
> 
> Today is Rosentmontag in Germany. (Karneval - Monday).
> 
> ...




huh?? in front of the childer??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> A good Sunday morning to all Cappuccinistas of the world. It's KARNEVAL-SUNDAY in Germany, which means that for about the next 48 hours, it's like being on a different planet. Lol. On my way with 8 year old Princess Statalina to a KARNEVALSZUG (parade), dressed as Darth!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk




Go on!!


You know you can do it!!

Greg


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 16, 2015)

Maybe they're singing "Kumbaya", or playing Rock, Paper, Scissors. 

What do you think?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 17, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinisti.

On the Tuesday after Karneval-Monday (Mardi Gras in the South Americas and Nawleens, of course), it's kind of hard to get out of bed...







Ok, langsam aus den Federn heraus....... lannnnngggggsssssaaaammmm....


----------



## cnm (Feb 17, 2015)

They're practising to play 'Simone says'.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world.

I am going to be away from computing for most of the next 2 weeks, so have fun here.

Will check in when I can...


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2015)

This is funny:

A 70 year old man went to his doctor’s office complaining about a pain in his private parts. The doctor gave the man a jar and said, “We will start with a sperm test. Take this jar home and bring me back a sample tomorrow.” The next day the 70 year old man reappears at the doctor’s office and gives him the jar, which is as clean and empty as on the previous day.
The doctor asked what happened and the man explains: “Well, doc, it’s like this: First I tried with my right hand, but nothing. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing. Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right hand, then her left, but nothing. She even tried with her mouth, teeth in, teeth out, and still nothing. We even called up the lady next door and she tried with both hands and her mouth too, but nothing.”
The doctor was shocked! “You asked your neighbor?” The old man replied, “Yep, but no matter what we tried we couldn’t get the darn jar open!”


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> We went to the store earlier and made the decision to go ahead and go out for dinner tonight even though it's effing freezing cold.  8 degrees right now.  We're both kind of changing our minds now that we're warm inside.  It is looking more and more like we're staying in.  Okay with me.



Can't say I blame you.  We've had a sudden change of temperature here in Texas Hill Country.......I had to scurry around and cover all my plants, again!  Now, today, we're on a warming trend again.......I wish Spring was here....I'm not a winter person.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Maybe they're singing "Kumbaya", or playing Rock, Paper, Scissors.
> 
> What do you think?



They're beautiful dogs....they look like Huskies, but I've never seen those brownish colors....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 18, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world.
> ...



On the railroad tracks?......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> This is funny:
> 
> A 70 year old man went to his doctor’s office complaining about a pain in his private parts. The doctor gave the man a jar and said, “We will start with a sperm test. Take this jar home and bring me back a sample tomorrow.” The next day the 70 year old man reappears at the doctor’s office and gives him the jar, which is as clean and empty as on the previous day.
> The doctor asked what happened and the man explains: “Well, doc, it’s like this: First I tried with my right hand, but nothing. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing. Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right hand, then her left, but nothing. She even tried with her mouth, teeth in, teeth out, and still nothing. We even called up the lady next door and she tried with both hands and her mouth too, but nothing.”
> The doctor was shocked! “You asked your neighbor?” The old man replied, “Yep, but no matter what we tried we couldn’t get the darn jar open!”




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 18, 2015)

Guess what the 'buck just announced- a tiramisu latte   Don't blame me, I'm just the messenger.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good morning. -4 here right now and I am ready for Spring!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Will check in when I can...



I hope your absence will be because of all the fun you're having, and not some type of drudgery.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Will check in when I can...
> ...




Thanks, but it is going to be a hard time. Elbow grease time.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Thanks, but it is going to be a hard time. Elbow grease time.



Ugh, I feel for you. May it go quickly!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, but it is going to be a hard time. Elbow grease time.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 18, 2015)

STRESS!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 19, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> STRESS!!!!




Oy, Gewalt!


Good morning, Cappuccinisti della Terra!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2015)

So nice to visit this place.......hope everyone is having a good time and it's not so cold today up north....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 19, 2015)

It was 0 degrees when I first got up this morning, but now it's a balmy 20. Am debating whether I should dig up my summer clothes.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 19, 2015)

It was -10 this morning and I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2015)

Something to make someone laugh.....maybe.....

This married man goes to confessional and he tells the priest, "I had an affair with a woman... almost."
The priest says, "What do you mean almost?"
The man says, "Well, we got undressed and rubbed together but then I stopped."
The priest replies, "Rubbing together is the same as putting it in. You're not to go near that woman again. Now say five Hail Marys and put $50 in the poor box."
The man leaves confessional, goes over and says his prayers, then walks over to the poor box. He pauses for a moment and then starts to leave.
The priest, who was watching him, quickly runs over to him and says, "I saw that, you didn't put any money in the poor box!"
The man replied, "Well Father, I rubbed up against it and you said it was the same as putting it in!"


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2015)

It went all the way up to 69 degrees today.......but we're supposed to get another cold front.......argh........


----------



## Pogo (Feb 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> It went all the way up to 69 degrees today.......but we're supposed to get another cold front.......argh........



It went all the way up to 6*.*9 here.  Literally.  We expect to set records today both for all-time low and for all-time low high.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 20, 2015)

maria_parmy said:


> now this looks like a fun place to be!




maria_parmy 

Welcome to the CC!

Here's a big cuppa cappu for you:










And a good Friday morning to all of our Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Today's daily tidbits may be especially interesting for Ohioans and also for people with the real name of Hugh Williams:

Stat's daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids, one topic per day!


----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> maria_parmy said:
> 
> 
> > now this looks like a fun place to be!
> ...



That looks yummy.............I'll have one, too!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 22, 2015)

A fine Sunday morning to all those wonderful Cappucinistas out there.

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2015)

We're having a change in weather.....an upside down day, if you will.  Started out nice and balmy.....around 59 degrees, but it has slowly been going down as the day progresses....tomorrow it is supposed to be freezing again........thank goodness I didn't uncover my plants....hope they're nice and cozy warm....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 23, 2015)

A good Monday to all those wonderful Cappucinistas out there. ... am "on the road" for a while. Have fun.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)

Good evening everyone............

*Dreams come true. Without that possibility, nature would not incite us to have them.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 24, 2015)

Good Tuesday morning, all you Cappucinistas!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Feb 24, 2015)

Tuesday. A roast beef bagel and coffee in Starbucks. For a moment, thought I was back in the crazy USA.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning all you fine Cappuccinistas out there, have a wild and whacky Wednesday!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning all you fine Cappuccinistas out there, have a wild and whacky Wednesday!



Great breakfast/brunch at the hotel over the road


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2015)

I just realized it is after 1:30 a.m.......so for those who are still up......me, I need to go to bed...........so goodnight!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning Statisth.

Breakfast in the bakery/coffee shop today. Another dreary overcast day. Yesterday was lovely.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 26, 2015)

All is well, here in the Ozarks.

Just had to share this.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 26, 2015)

Good Thursday, Capoucinistas of the World! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Feb 26, 2015)

We're having a beautiful day today.......only 50 degrees, and partly cloudy, but at least we're not freezing like we were a couple of days ago.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 27, 2015)

Good morning, Capoucinistas. TGIF has arrived! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 27, 2015)

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good morning!! -2 here. Did I say I needed Spring yet? Well I do!! TGIF


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 27, 2015)

suns out today. Might go riding to cycle some fluids through my motorbike.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 27, 2015)

Interesting situation near Boston. They found about 200 crows dead, and though it might be some kind of avian virus. A pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and confirmed the problem was definitely not a virus

Instead, the cause of death was vehicular impacts. It was noted that different types of of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws. By analyzing the residue, it was determined that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by an impact with a car.

The matter was studied further by ornithologists to determine the cause for the disproportionate percentage of truck kills versus car kills. They quickly found the cause. When crows eat road kill, they always have a look-out crow in a nearby tree to warn of impending danger. While all the lookout crows could shout "Cah", not a single one could shout "Truck."

Ba-dum-dum.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2015)

Sunny Saturday.

Weather has relented.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Feb 28, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas, cold here..


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > It went all the way up to 69 degrees today.......but we're supposed to get another cold front.......argh........
> ...




I know, it's crazy.  Dallas/Fort Worth got snow.....they're only like 300 miles up north from us......we were at 32 degrees all day yesterday....with drizzle.  I'm surprised it didn't turn to sleet - I was glad to be back home by the fireplace.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Morning




What a beautiful cup, Drifter.....makes the coffee taste even better....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Interesting situation near Boston. They found about 200 crows dead, and though it might be some kind of avian virus. A pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and confirmed the problem was definitely not a virus
> 
> Instead, the cause of death was vehicular impacts. It was noted that different types of of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws. By analyzing the residue, it was determined that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by an impact with a car.
> 
> ...




Damn, I thought you were serious..............that was funny.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2015)

Sarah G

How'd you like the season ending to "How to Get Away With Murder"?  You did say you were watching, didn't you?  I thought it was great.....can't wait to find out who did kill Rebecca....was it Frank?  Was it Annalise?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2015)

Is anyone here watching Survivor?  Or, the Amazing Race?  They both had a good start.....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Damn, I thought you were serious..............that was funny



I was taking it seriously, too, until the very last. Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah, that's the charm of the joke. And it's clean, non-political and non-offensive to anyone. It's safe and funny, so it will work with any audience. Tuck it away in your memory for when you can use it.

The other joke I know in that category is a little more macabre, and has a visual component. The cat joke. Goes like this.

---
So, I was driving along in <local area>, and this cat sprang into the road, and before I could even swerve, I had hit it. I stopped immediately and checked it out, of course, but the poor thing was definitely dead.

There was a house nearby, so I rang the doorbell, and asked the woman who answered if they knew whose cat that was. She said "I'm not sure. There are lots of cats around here. What did it look like?".

So I said "Kind of like this". <At this point, contort your arms and face into a sort of squished cat imitation>
---


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Is anyone here watching Survivor?  Or, the Amazing Race?  They both had a good start.....



I'm watching both, they are going to be GOOD!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

Snow all day here and supposed to continue all night. Took this from our front door. That's the lake through the trees. The light is one of four we have across the front yard. They come on automatically. Luckily, we have everything we need so snuggled down for the duration. 

Lazy day, made mushroom stroganoff for lunch and have been goofing off. 

Hope you all are safe and warm. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 28, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Snow all day here and supposed to continue all night. Took this from our front door. That's the lake through the trees. The light is one of four we have across the front yard. They come on automatically. Luckily, we have everything we need so snuggled down for the duration. Hope you all are safe and warm.
> 
> View attachment 37314
> 
> ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

The lake from our back deck. Almost too dark for a photo. Earlier, we had an amazing eagle show but silent now. 

A few days ago, we had one day of cedar waxwings. Today, pretty little bluebirds  

Is is spring yet?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Snow all day here and supposed to continue all night. Took this from our front door. That's the lake through the trees. The light is one of four we have across the front yard. They come on automatically. Luckily, we have everything we need so snuggled down for the duration. Hope you all are safe and warm.
> ...




Really nice. Thanks. 

We have one wood burning stove and one gas stove with realistic flames. I have to admit, I prefer the gas stove. Very pretty and no upkeep.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautiful view, *Luddly*! 

It snowed all day here, too. I really enjoy watching it fall, but it never fails to relax me to the point that a nap is a necessity. It's my tranquilizer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Interesting situation near Boston. They found about 200 crows dead, and though it might be some kind of avian virus. A pathologist examined the remains of all the crows, and confirmed the problem was definitely not a virus
> 
> Instead, the cause of death was vehicular impacts. It was noted that different types of of paints appeared on the bird's beaks and claws. By analyzing the residue, it was determined that 98% of the crows had been killed by impact with trucks, while only 2% were killed by an impact with a car.
> 
> ...




_*B-A-A-A-D*_ 

And I passed it on to our son in Boston - actually, Cambridge.

Thanks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Beautiful view, *Luddly*!
> 
> It snowed all day here, too. I really enjoy watching it fall, but it never fails to relax me to the point that a nap is a necessity. It's my tranquilizer.




After the mushroom stroganoff, big time carbs, I really considered a nap earlier today. 

But, working on an art project so I never did get around to it. 

Yes, so beautiful and quiet and peaceful and I'm glad I don't have to be out in it.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 28, 2015)

I need Spring badly but for now, just some pics is all I get.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 28, 2015)

A friend in Tucson said their fruit trees are budding out. 

The photo I posted above is of fruit trees. We keep them for the birds and squirrels!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful view, *Luddly*!
> ...



Yum I love stroganoff !


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone here watching Survivor?  Or, the Amazing Race?  They both had a good start.....
> ...




Great....it should be fun discussing what we like or don't like....  I was very happy with their decision to let So go home.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The lake from our back deck. Almost too dark for a photo. Earlier, we had an amazing eagle show but silent now.
> 
> A few days ago, we had one day of cedar waxwings. Today, pretty little bluebirds
> 
> ...



That's beautiful.  I don't like cold.....but that sure is a pretty setting....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I was thinking the young doctor (blind dates) was going to hate the blonde girl who talks alot but by the 2nd epsiode they were working as a team more and he mellowed out


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 1, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinistas of the world. It's snowing here, a lot.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Yeah....I thought he was getting annoyed with her....turns out she's a nurse. I was sorry for the couple that went home....they tried so hard with the dance challenge only to have to do the other one also, and were able to do it on the first try.  If they had opted for that challenge, they may have been the #1 team.  It will be interesting next week...I can already see a couple of teams that may have trouble keeping up!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 2, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappucinisti della Terra! TGIM!  Pull those covers back, make a nice cuppa cappu and tell the cold weather to go suck on some flames! 1st Monday in March, just two weeks away from the ides of March!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 3, 2015)

Good Morning, I cappuccinisti della Terra, and a happy Tuesday to all of you.

I was in the USA for 8 days, on family business. Just flew back yesterday going into today.

Jetlaggggggggggggggggggggggggg...................

Needacuppacappu....................


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I cappuccinisti della Terra, and a happy Tuesday to all of you.
> 
> I was in the USA for 8 days, on family business. Just flew back yesterday going into today.
> 
> ...



Takes me a week to get over jet lag


----------



## Mertex (Mar 3, 2015)

Argh............we're supposed to get another cold front.............when does it end?  By this time last year I'm sure I was already getting my vegetable garden ready for planting.......


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2015)

Wednesday; and another lovely bright day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Wednesday; and another lovely bright day.




Guten Morgen, Mindful !


And a good morning to all our cool Cappuccinistas out there. I will post a little more this evening (my time), but have a certain amount of backlogged work to finish since I got home and damn if I don't feel more jet-lagged than ever this time. I think that going from -10 C to +15 C overnight did not exactly help. But I do like being able to get on my bike again to get around. 

Have a good hump day, folks. Remember, if you don't hump, you don't honor the day!!!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday; and another lovely bright day.
> ...



I'm buying daffodils every day.

Is your city cycle friendly?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 4, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, very.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Mine isn't.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 4, 2015)

Yea, it's snowing! It was so warm yesterday, the 4 inches melted that had accumulated on Saturday. I hope it sticks, but it's nice to watch it fall, come what may.

Have a good day!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2015)

Cold rain last night and wind blew in a snow storm this morning. 

B-r-r-r-r ...

So, instead of the low-cal chocolate/coffee flavored sorbet recipe I've been working to perfect, I came across this. Won't be making it for us but in case anyone else wants it -


(hmmm ... I wonder if a low-cal version of this is possible ... Whatcha think?)





No Bake Coffee Balls

 Author: Jenn

 Recipe type: Dessert



 Serves: 30



These no bake coffee balls are easy to make and freeze well

Ingredients


2 cups crushed vanilla wafers
1¼ cups powdered sugar
1 cup finely chopped pecans
2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder
1½ teaspoons instant coffee crystals
¼ teaspoon cinnamon
4-5 tablespoons brewed espresso or strong coffee
½ cup powdered sugar
 
Instructions


Combine crushed cookies, the 1¼ cups powdered sugar, nuts, cocoa, coffee crystals, and cinnamon.
Add brewed coffee using just enough to moisten.
Form mixture into 1¼" balls.
Roll balls generously in the ½ cup powdered sugar.
Place balls on sheet of waxed paper and let stand until dry (about an hour)
Before serving, roll balls again in powdered sugar if desired.
 
Notes

 To store, place in layers separated by waxed paper in an airtight container. Store at room temperature for up to 3 days or freeze for up to 3 months


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2015)

Today is the calm before the storm. We might get more


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Today is the calm before the storm. We might get more




Same here. 

Hey - very nice to see some new faces here. 

Pick your poison and enjoy!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 4, 2015)

Okay ... THIS just cracks me up!






You can order yours here -

Amazon.com AutoExec Automobile Steering Wheel Attachable Work Surface Gray Office Desk Organizers Office Products

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Okay ... THIS just cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistas of the World.

Here's hoping you had a good Hump-day yesterday.

On to Thrilling Thursday!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Well, the black team sure deserved going home.  I can't believe they just missed the "last" train....they didn't really seem to be into the game.  I like Laura and Tyler, they are such a cute couple.  I haven't noticed anyone being annoyingly arrogant this time around.

I had to watch the episode on my computer....I completely forgot it was on Friday since they showed the last episode on a Wednesday....argh...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Yea, it's snowing! It was so warm yesterday, the 4 inches melted that had accumulated on Saturday. I hope it sticks, but it's nice to watch it fall, come what may.
> 
> Have a good day!




We had a cold front blow in last night......it was a neat day 70 degrees, but by 8 pm it had gone down to 36 and forecasted to get even colder.  The wind was blowing so hard, I woke up to find some of my flower pots blown over......I hope none were able to jump the fence and escape...I need them when I start bringing my plants back out...soooooon, I hope.....Brrrrr.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Okay ... THIS just cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that like a boob support?...........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistas of the World.
> 
> Here's hoping you had a good Hump-day yesterday.
> 
> On to Thrilling Thursday!



Are up and at 'em again?  Did you get enough rest?  My Wednesday was great......until evening, then it went down the drain.....it is still very cold outside, but, we'll manage to make it to our Harley social tonight at Fuddruckers.....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 5, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Is that like a boob support?...........



LOL....I wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2015)

my local coffee shop was closed today for weather. Good thing my go-to coffee shop is still open for business.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 5, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> my local coffee shop was closed today for weather. Good thing my go-to coffee shop is still open for business.




I'm glad the Cappuccino Corral doesn't close for weather.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 5, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > my local coffee shop was closed today for weather. Good thing my go-to coffee shop is still open for business.
> ...




NEVUH!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 6, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world, and TGIF!!

The weather is turning warm here.... good so...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2015)

Friday, and a brightening from the long winter. 

Equinox not far off. How time flies.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 6, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Friday, and a brightening from the long winter.
> 
> Equinox not far off. How time flies.




Indeed.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2015)

Good morning! 

Since it's almost that time of year again, guess I should start thinking about sprucing up the tornado shelter, and making sure I won't be hunkering down with creepy crawly
spiders, or whatever else that may have decided to winter there. Heavy sigh.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 6, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Is that like a boob support?...........
> ...



Mertex

Yeah, that one made me spit coffee at my 'puter screen.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 6, 2015)

Check out the really cool art on Starbuck's coffee sleeves.

Here's a sample - More at the link.





*More proof that caffeine is a good thing.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 6, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Since it's almost that time of year again, guess I should start thinking about sprucing up the tornado shelter, and making sure I won't be hunkering down with creepy crawly
> spiders, or whatever else that may have decided to winter there. Heavy sigh.




Oh noes ... 

We were hit a couple of years ago. We were in Paris at the time and got a call from our next door neighbor so that's what was waiting for us when we got home. 

Just like we always hear - odd misses. Like tree branches through the screen on our deck but hanging plants untouched. Many of the copper tiles were gone off a small building we has a gym. We found them all over the place and were able to replace all of them. Good thing cuz those tiles were really expensive. An enormous oak tree was snapped off and several smaller trees were just gone. Houses on the other side of the lake were hit much harder than we were.  

Very sad and very scary. 

Let's hope the storms miss us all this year.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Just like we always hear - odd misses. Like tree branches through the screen on our deck but hanging plants untouched. Many of the copper tiles were gone off a small building we has a gym. We found them all over the place and were able to replace all of them. Good thing cuz those tiles were really expensive. An enormous oak tree was snapped off and several smaller trees were just gone. Houses on the other side of the lake were hit much harder than we were.
> 
> Very sad and very scary.
> 
> Let's hope the storms miss us all this year.



I'm rooting for them to miss us all, too, and I think you were most blessed to have not been home when it came through. I would imagine the noise alone would be embedded in your memory forever.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 6, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Check out the really cool art on Starbuck's coffee sleeves.
> 
> Here's a sample - More at the link.
> 
> ...



That is so neat......I had to check to see if my favorite was one of their "worst".....it wasn't.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like we're headed for Spring......it was 34 degrees this morning on our way to the Apple store to get Mr Mertex's laptop looked at.  By the time they were able to fix it, and we were coming home, the temp was up to 54....and it looks like it will continue to get warmer.  Aaaaah, I should finally be able to start buying tomato plants and getting my vegetable garden ready.......woohoo!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, wishing you all a good Saturday.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Cold rain last night and wind blew in a snow storm this morning.
> 
> B-r-r-r-r ...
> 
> ...




Okay ... We made the Coffee Balls and 

If you make them, I would suggest not rolling them in pwd sugar. Its just too sweet.. Also, we substituted half of the pwd sugar with raw stevia. 

Otherwise, pretty good. 

55 here yesterday but its not spring for these eagles:

Think spring eagles. Think spring.

More photos and a link to a live cam at the link ^^ .


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 7, 2015)

For my fellow choc-o-holics -

*Enlightened Chocolate: More Than 200 Decadently Light, Lowfat, and Inspired Recipes Using Dark Chocolate and Unsweetened Cocoa Powder*

http://www.amazon.com/Enlightened-C...te+and+Unsweetened+Cocoa+Powder&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 7, 2015)

It's 42 right now and going to go take the dogs for a walk. Spring has arrived.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Cold rain last night and wind blew in a snow storm this morning.
> ...





Coffee Balls!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 7, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Cold rain last night and wind blew in a snow storm this morning.
> ...




What a beautiful picture....I hope that eagle is not too cold buried under all that snow....poor thing!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




And there are three eggs under there !!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Coffee and chocolate -  Except that dunking could be confusing, I can't think of a thing wrong with that!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 7, 2015)

Good night, everybody.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2015)

D


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 8, 2015)

Don't forget your clocks today!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning, Cappucinisti der Welt!  It's 63 Fahrenheit here, windows open, nice breeze. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2015)

Clocks not changed though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 8, 2015)

I didn't even know it was that time until I saw the bedside clock and thought I'd really slept late!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2015)

getting ready to go frequent my local coffee bar to do some reading


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2015)

Going up to 15 Celsius today.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Going up to 15 Celsius today.



Going down to 27oC today











Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Bought a nice little Breville for work today.


A slightly earlier version of this..but still currently sold in shops here.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Don't forget your clocks today!



We don't have it here. YAY!!

I'm a morning person.

Greg


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Don't forget your clocks today!




Strangely enough, the "Zeitumstellung" (time change) to "Sommerzeit" (DST) starts on March 29, 2015 in Germany....

This means that the East Coast of the USA is catching up to me, only 5 hours behind instead of the usual 6, but I still win!!!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Going up to 15 Celsius today.



It got up to 18 C in the Bonn/Köln/Koblenz area....

nice...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Going up to 15 Celsius today.
> ...




Where are you, in Hell??


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Dobre Utra, napitika Cappucciniskii v mira!!! Adliichnya!!
Доброе утро, напитка капуччино в мире! отлично!

Have a good Monday.

today pa russki in honor of these cold-assed factoids:

Stat's daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids, one topic per day!





Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....................


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Me or Greg?

He's in Oz.

And I'm down the road from you it seems.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



I've never been to Oz, cuz they told me to ignore the man behind the curtain...



Which road? B9? A3? A565?  Königswintererstraße?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 9, 2015)

finishing my coffee then off to TCB


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




A3


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




Greg


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Fantastisch! Richtung Passau, oder Oberhausen?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 9, 2015)

It is already 44 degrees here and going to hit 50. Our yard is a mud pit because the dogs have literally ruined the grass due to constant running on it so now that the snow is melted, they bring mud into the house and need to be washed every time I bring them in. LOL

Still, it's worth it to know that Spring is coming. I even hear birds singing out the window. yay!!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 9, 2015)

Had a Sumatra this morning. Indonesian is my favorite coffee region.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

Had a massive workout after taking Princess Statalina to school, then I ran some of my business and now will nap for about 30 before dashing to next appt.

Coffee cannot be strong enough today.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm trying to think of something quick and easy for dinner. Maybe a grilled cheese sandwich and a tall glass of milk. Am so not in the mood to spend time in the kitchen.

It's a beautiful day, though. Mid-50s with higher in mind.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

drifter said:


>




Yeah, but how does the Cappu taste?!?!?!?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 9, 2015)

maria_parmy said:


> If I get fat and wired I blame this thread






You just need a man chasing after you once you've eaten the coffee balls!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Pretty darn good


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



OMG...how do they keep from freezing?  I guess momma never leaves the nest during their incubation?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2015)

drifter said:


>




Not good business for the coffee shop.....wonder if they were all told it was fake?  Too funny....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2015)

Well - time for my beauty rest........I really need it......






 s.....that's supposed to be friends...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Passau.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...






It's all beautiful!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis, time for TERRRRRRIFIC TUUUUESDAY to STAAAART!


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2015)

Har! Looks like everyone in the coffee shop has gone to bed, but its time to get up in England so I thought I would pop in here for a frothy coffee.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Har! Looks like everyone in the coffee shop has gone to bed, but its time to get up in England so I thought I would pop in here for a frothy coffee.



Had mine. In a different  time zone. Might have another one later.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Via Frankfurt.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Har! Looks like everyone in the coffee shop has gone to bed, but its time to get up in England so I thought I would pop in here for a frothy coffee.




Good Morning, Dajjal, what about morning English Breakfast Tea???


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

Tetley's!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Tetley's!




Great stuff.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

PG Tips is available  in the Turkish shops.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Har! Looks like everyone in the coffee shop has gone to bed, but its time to get up in England so I thought I would pop in here for a frothy coffee.



Hello Dajjal, hadn't seen you in a spell.  How's the weather in England?  We're having some squirrely weather here in the US.  In my area it finally is getting warm...should be a beautiful day.  I'm ready to take all the covers off my plants....that's how sure I am we won't have any more freezing weather....


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Har! Looks like everyone in the coffee shop has gone to bed, but its time to get up in England so I thought I would pop in here for a frothy coffee.
> ...



 Hi ! I had a shop brought salmon sandwich for breakfast.


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Har! Looks like everyone in the coffee shop has gone to bed, but its time to get up in England so I thought I would pop in here for a frothy coffee.
> ...



You can usually find me on the religion forum. As for the weather in England I have not had to use heating since last Saturday, I think spring is on the way.


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning thus far. Cheers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 10, 2015)

The weather here is shifting immensely today - first warm, then very cool, then warm. It's giving me a headache. I think that a lady friend of mine is going to have to come over to massage my head tonight, to get that nasty headache to go away.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning thus far. Cheers!



It's turned into a moody dreary day.

So I've retreated  to red wine in a local  bar/coffee shop. 

They should play  Billie Holliday. It would be appropriate.


----------



## mdk (Mar 10, 2015)

Mindful said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone is having a wonderful morning thus far. Cheers!
> ...



I got my run in before the rain but it is an otherwise dreary day here as well.

I love Billie Holiday. Here is a treat to usher in some more pleasant weather:


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> The weather here is shifting immensely today - first warm, then very cool, then warm. It's giving me a headache. I think that a lady friend of mine is going to have to come over to massage my head tonight, to get that nasty headache to go away.



Same here. Those air pressures  in the Rhine Valley.

I get a massage twice a week from a bloke  (okay okay, don't get carried away. It's on the Krankenkasse)

He also gives me one of those warm packungs.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2015)

It's time I was off to The Levant. To smell the orange blossom.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2015)

I hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dajjal said:
> ...



That must be nice.  We don't have to use heating today, but earlier this week it was raining and it always makes it seem colder than it is.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 10, 2015)

Time for another joke..........

"The female dormitory will be out-of-bounds for all male students, so too the male dormitory to the female students. Anybody caught breaking this rule will be fined $20 the first time. Anybody caught breaking this rule the second time will be fined $60. Being caught a third time will incur a hefty fine of $180. Are there any questions?"
At this, a male student in the crowd inquires, "Er... How much for a season pass?"


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wanted to stop by and say HI!  Hope you all are okay and doing fine.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Time for another joke..........
> 
> "The female dormitory will be out-of-bounds for all male students, so too the male dormitory to the female students. Anybody caught breaking this rule will be fined $20 the first time. Anybody caught breaking this rule the second time will be fined $60. Being caught a third time will incur a hefty fine of $180. Are there any questions?"
> At this, a male student in the crowd inquires, "Er... How much for a season pass?"


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw "cappucino" and had to come in....

Who's the barista?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 11, 2015)

Freedom fries anyone....? smear with mayonnaise for cheap thrills...


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes please...stahving.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, this is absolutely helping my grumbling tummy....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 11, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Freedom fries anyone....? smear with mayonnaise for cheap thrills...



Excuse me? Ever heard of elegance? Or you just want to be a jerk?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 11, 2015)

Tyrone, I'm sure there are plenty of other threads you'd like to derail.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Nearly 5am here and time for caffeine...I don't care what type ...just pour!!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Mar 11, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> Nearly 5am here and time for caffeine...I don't care what type ...just pour
> Greg



I had mine earlier at a girlfriend's place. She has a special machine  for cappuccino. With mini croissants and baguette. Cheddar cheese from England.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 11, 2015)

We now have a funny button. Bet that will come in handy!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 11, 2015)

Diana1180 said:


> I saw "cappucino" and had to come in....
> 
> Who's the barista?




Well, let me tell you.....the barista lives in Germany, so he is usually asleep when we want our Cappuccinos....you'll have to either make your own or wait till he wakes up....which may be really late for you....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw "cappucino" and had to come in....
> ...




The Barista has arrived!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Freedom fries anyone....? smear with mayonnaise for cheap thrills...




Yes, they prove that anyone has the freedom to get very, very fat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> We now have a funny button. Bet that will come in handy!




Is that next to the belly-button?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

Ladies, Gents and intergalactic mothershippers:

I was out for a number of hours. Duty called.

So did a hot brunette.

I am now back.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Is that next to the belly-button?



Yep, that's the one!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Diana1180 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw "cappucino" and had to come in....
> ...




_"You have received 5,347,211 reputation points from Statistikhengst for this posting:

The Cappucino Corral

Please do not spend it all in one place."_


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Is that next to the belly-button?
> ...




Whew!!! Wanna make sure I identified the right orifice!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Whew!!! Wanna make sure I identified the right orifice!



Label it!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 11, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!!! Wanna make sure I identified the right orifice!
> ...




The Button of Belly

TBOB


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



It's about time.....I've had tried several times to make a cappuccino only to get some watery fluid.........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Diana1180 said:
> ...



Those were the good old days.........remember, when we rose to the very top.......


----------



## Mindful (Mar 12, 2015)

Off to the coffee shop.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2015)

Guten Morgen, Cappuccinisti der Welt!

Have a Thrilling Thursday!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Just like Cream....


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 12, 2015)

anyone ever had a Ristretto before?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> anyone ever had a Ristretto before?




Hmmmm....


very, very concentrated Espresso.

Want your heart to go 320 over 210? Drink Ristretto!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> anyone ever had a Ristretto before?




I haven't.  I don't like very strong coffee.....so unless it has a lot of milk....I'm not drinking it....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)

It's such a beautiful day out today.  I finally got all the covers off my plants and doing some other things I do in Spring.....I'm hoping that we have seen the last of Mr. Winter.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mertex which team do you like best so far, White Collar, Blue Collar or No Collar?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 12, 2015)

I have to confess that summer is most definitely not my favorite season, but do look forward to summer fruits and veggies....especially strawberries. 

I don't grow a garden, but do have a few fruit trees.

May all of you gardeners here at the Cappucino Corral have the most bountiful ever!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex which team do you like best so far, White Collar, Blue Collar or No Collar?



Well, that's a hard question.  I was liking the no-collar, but they are decimating their own team.  I didn't like Vince, he was way too controlling and paranoid, so even though I was glad he was voted off, I think Nina should have been voted off first.  She is too emotional and worries too much about how she fits in, but she doesn't try to fit in.  They only have 2 men left in the team, and Will is a weak player, so I don't see how they are going to win any more challenges.

I also like the blue-collar team, but they have a problem getting along.  Mike is too bossy trying to get everybody to work, and Rodney is a loose cannon who doesn't like to be told what to do.  Lindsey is kinda mouthy and will probably not last too long.  I like Kelly, the state trooper and hope she remains long enough for the merge.  The other gal, Sierra/Sienna seems okay, doesn't say much, probably playing it cool.  Dan Foley is disgusting.....I wouldn't mind if they voted him off.

The White collar team seemed too snotty at first, and not organized, but seems to be getting a grip and are now winning competitions.  I hope they vote Shirrin off....I don't like her attitude, running around naked in front of the guys, and some of them are married....just seems a little offensive to me.  Joaquin, I don't care for much either, he chose to lie to the group....which I know is part of the game but I think it has cost him points in the social area.

Based on my observations, I think the White-collar team will probably be the one that comes out ahead...they don't seem to be feuding as much (at least from what we are able to see).

Which team do you like best?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, and on the Amazing Race.....I was glad they didn't eliminate the two guys (one of them sang with New Kids On The Block) they seem like a real nice couple.

I was really impressed with the truckers coming in First!  I didn't think they were going to last.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Looks like another great day,weather wise.

Morning all.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Friday 13th

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 13, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistas. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Clouding over, since my last post.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2015)

Good morning, and a happy Friday the 13th to you all. We've had two this year already, and one to go, in November.

I just treat it like any other day.

Knock on wood, cross your fingers, etc. etc.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 13, 2015)

I had a date last night. Am totally wiped out today źzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I had a date last night. Am totally wiped out today źzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



A hot date?


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 13, 2015)

walking down to the store to pick up some soy milk


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex which team do you like best so far, White Collar, Blue Collar or No Collar?
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 13, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I like white collar best so far. I only like the one boy from no collar, I don't like anyone else in that group.Blue collar is mixed, some of cool some aren't. I will write more later.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I had a date last night. Am totally wiped out today źzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......
> ...


Ja!  Man doth not live by bread alone. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Past cappuccino time . So ended up in bar with a Santa Marina red.


What decadence.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Past cappuccino time . So ended up in bar with a Santa Marina red.
> 
> 
> What decadence.


Decadence can be good. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Past cappuccino time . So ended up in bar with a Santa Marina red.
> ...



Especially with a Libyan.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 13, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Hmmmm. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 13, 2015)

Started working on my planting beds in my vegetable garden.....didn't get too much done, though, it actually got too hot.  I need to get up really early and do it in the cool of the morning.  I'm getting all excited about planting tomatoes.  I haven't bought any of my plants yet, but I think it will be safe from here on out to plant them.....I do believe we are done with winter........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Low in calories, too...........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Damn, that looks good......I want some.........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Damn, that looks good......I want some...



Do computer monitors have a door?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2015)

Pi Pie...............


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Whew!!! Wanna make sure I identified the right orifice!
> ...





TyroneSlothrop said:


>






Do you make deliveries?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




You have a mean streak. 

Confession: I don't care much for cake, pie, cookies (except hot-from-the-oven chocolate chip) but I LOVE that really thick, fatty, disgusting bakery frosting. 

So, I'll just scrape off a bit and leave the rest to y'all.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You have a mean streak.
> 
> Confession: I don't care much for cake, pie, cookies (except hot-from-the-oven chocolate chip) but I LOVE that really thick, fatty, disgusting bakery frosting.
> 
> So, I'll just scrape off a bit and leave the rest to y'all.



You can have my bakery frosting, Luddly. I usually scrape off most of mine.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Started working on my planting beds in my vegetable garden.....didn't get too much done, though, it actually got too hot.  I need to get up really early and do it in the cool of the morning.  I'm getting all excited about planting tomatoes.  I haven't bought any of my plants yet, but I think it will be safe from here on out to plant them.....I do believe we are done with winter........




What a beautiful day we had here and, like you, we've got the fever. 

Really looking forward to those little yellow pear tomatoes. Fresh from the vine, brush off the dirt and just stand out there, scarfing them down. 

Nothing better. 

So what kind of tomatoes will you be planting? 

We saved some seeds from some heirloom tomatoes and thinking we'll start the plants inside.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > You have a mean streak.
> ...



Cool!

I just want a couple small bites. Its so rich, a little goes a long way - and then you can have all the cake.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 14, 2015)

Check out the coffee mug recipes -

18 Microwave Snacks You Can Cook In A Mug

Wanting to try some of these.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I just want a couple small bites. Its so rich, a little goes a long way - and then you can have all the cake.



It's a deal!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 14, 2015)

Just great. Now I have to go foraging in my pantry. 

That peanut butter on toast didn't quite do it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world. A good Sunday to you.

We have a loss to recognize in USMB:

Kaddish - for USMB members who are mourning


----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2015)

Is it ever going to warm up?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2015)

My style of breakfast. They do it so well here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Is it ever going to warm up?


I hear that pigs will be flying next week. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2015)

Mindful said:


> My style of breakfast. They do it so well here.


Lachs! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > You have a mean streak.
> ...


Scrapping frosting is illegal in Florida ...I saw a kid get a ticket using his teeth to scrape the inside cream  off an Oreo..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 15, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




What we consenting adults choose to do in the privacy of our own closet, with the light off and the door locked ................................


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 15, 2015)

You know its gonna be a rough day when ...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, that looks good......I want some...
> ...




We need a "drone" - like the one Amazon is thinking of using to deliver packages....that would work........

like this one........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You know its gonna be a rough day when ...



OMG. Can you imagine the cup full of hot chocolate, and thinking that's a floating marshmallow? Ouch!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 15, 2015)

Wow. Life made to order!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Started working on my planting beds in my vegetable garden.....didn't get too much done, though, it actually got too hot.  I need to get up really early and do it in the cool of the morning.  I'm getting all excited about planting tomatoes.  I haven't bought any of my plants yet, but I think it will be safe from here on out to plant them.....I do believe we are done with winter........
> ...




I try to plant several different kinds.    I look for the common variety, Celebrity, Beefmaster, but when I go shopping, I end up getting whatever they have available....I don't like to make several trips to different places.

Later, if I come across some specialties, like Heirloom, or other rare kinds, I like to buy a plant or two and try them out.  I grew some that were almost black, they were a deep red, but found they weren't as juicy as I like them.  I also plant some Rome tomatoes, they're good for Italian dishes.

Last year I grew some "yellow" ones, it was kind of strange....almost as strange as the yellow watermelons they sell here in Texas.  I still have several packages in the freezer (I just diced them and froze them)....but I feel weird putting them in my pasta sauce, it seems they should be "red"!

I tried the "seed" routine a long time ago and decided it wasn't worth the trouble.  They needed way too much attention, and the seedlings didn't seem as sturdy as the ones I buy already about 6" or 12" tall.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I agree with Mertex -- starting seeds is just too much trouble when you have a good grower you can get seedligs from.  That's what I do.

I'm very particular not to get the standard varieties for fear they may be GM infected.  Actually the grower I get stuff from says they don't deal with GM, but in general.

We get a lot of heirlooms growing here including a purple variety.  I love to try 'em all out for the subtle differences.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> You know its gonna be a rough day when ...




Oh, no, Mr. Bill, anything but that mug-handle on the inside!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pi Pie...............



"Pi, Pi, Miss American Pi, drove Quadratics to the levy,
but the square roots were dry, and Fractals were coded under Whiskey and Rye, singing
this'll be the day that Pi dies...."


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2015)

And a good post-Pi day Monday morning to all you Cappuccino-slurpers our there!

Here's wishing you all a good start to your week.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Pi, Pi, Miss American Pi, drove Quadratics to the levy,
> but the square roots were dry, and Fractals were coded under Whiskey and Rye, singing
> this'll be the day that Pi dies...."



Did you just make that up? Very good! That deserved a funny AND a thank you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 16, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Pi, Pi, Miss American Pi, drove Quadratics to the levy,
> ...




Yes, I had a wild hair up my Pi.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2015)

Hope everyone is enjoying a tad warmer weather.............We're a bit overcast, but the temp is good....around 57 degrees.  Going to get me some coffee....then off to the eye doctor.  He noticed some pressure on my right eye the last check-up, so he gave me some drops....supposed to ease it up...we'll see......I didn't remember to put them in every day like he said......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, I kinda went wild at Home Depot.  They had some tomato plants I had never even heard of....but I did find some Celebrity and Beefmaster.  I got about 7 tomato plants, but I don't remember the names of the others, I'll have to look at the little tags when I plant them on Wednesday.  I also got 3 eggplant plants, several green bell peppers and one red bell pepper...one jalapeno plant, one hot banana pepper....and seeds.  I plant seeds for summer squash, zucchini, radishes, cucumbers, canteloupe and green beans.  Didn't see okra....which I like to plant also.  This Spring weather is making me craaaaaaaaaaazeeeee!......


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2015)

Is it time to get up yet?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

maria_parmy said:


> Hellllo,  I made it back.




*Welcome back, Maria.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

Mindful said:


>



*Thanks!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

*Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.

About two months ago, I had a wisdom tooth (right, under) removed.
Apparently, but the procedure, a small bone fragment was broken off the upper part of my jawbone and slowly, like a splinter, started to perforate the skin of my mouth very close to my tongue.  As of yesterday, it was quite painful. So, I went back to my dentist and in less than five minutes, the offending splinter was out. So, I am now finally enjoying a late breakfast, inclusive Cappu!!

It's amazing how such a very small bone fragment can cause so much pain. Damn!*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.
> 
> It's amazing how such a very small bone fragment can cause so much pain. Damn!*



That is the tooth the whole tooth and nothing but the tooth...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You're supposed to be waiting on me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.
> ...




*What, are you a toother?!?!?

*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




*I was busy wallowing in my wisdom tooth pain. Beside, I love it when a lovely woman serves me Cappu now and then...*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Is it time to get up yet?




*I'll wake her up!!!*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


I think of your molar as "building 7"...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 17, 2015)

I am a practitioner of "guerrilla dentistry"....


----------



## mdk (Mar 17, 2015)

Good morning folks, I am off to bright and early start this morning. I hope everyone is having great day thus far. Cheers!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 17, 2015)

*    Dia Duit -   Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all.........*

*



*

*Have some errands to run..........so I'll see you all later.....Cheereo...*


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 17, 2015)

another fine day


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 17, 2015)

This is not the first effort at a USMB coffee house.  It probably won't be the last.  But the notion is an excellent one.

I am OFF today, so I think I'll have a second cup of coffee!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 17, 2015)

*G'Mornin All ... *

*Good to see you all.*

*Mertex I've got Spring Fever too, wanting to PLANT SOMETHING!!*

*Statistikhengst - Good luck at the dentist. *

*I'm off to the big city today and really not wanting to go. *

*Have a terrific day y'all. *


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 17, 2015)

If I had not polished off the last of the Irish whiskey this past weekend, I coulda made it an Irish Coffee!

I KNEW I shoulda stayed with the Scotch.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 17, 2015)

Good morning, Everybody and..

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...






*Yes, all of the super duper top-secret mothership documents were stored in that molar.
What will all those Andromedans do without that information now?

Oh, noes!!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> If I had not polished off the last of the Irish whiskey this past weekend, I coulda made it an Irish Coffee!
> 
> I KNEW I shoulda stayed with the Scotch.




*good man, good man!
Nice to see you here, you are welcome at all times.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

maria_parmy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > maria_parmy said:
> ...




*Gracie gave you good advice.

(there are monsters down thar in that thar badlands!)*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> *    Dia Duit -   Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all.........*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*Did you know that CSI: NY has a St. Patties day episode?

pretty gruesome...*


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2015)

A Ceasar Salad at Vapiano today.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 17, 2015)

I detest miles of green vomit.

But happy St. Patrick's Day to all, just the same.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

Mindful said:


> A Ceasar Salad at Vapiano today.




*I LOVE Vapiano, there are two where I live! Was last there on my birthday in November.

For the Cappus here, Vapiano is an italian restaurant chain, at least in Germany, where your pasta is cooked right in front of you. They also make a mean pizza. When you enter, you get an electronic card and when you stand in different lines for stuff like main-courses, desserts, etc, your card is swiped. When you pay, you present the electronic card and then pay. *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I detest miles of green vomit.
> 
> But happy St. Patrick's Day to all, just the same.




*When the ladies dress in small costumes, I am usually ok with that.






*


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I detest miles of green vomit.
> ...



St. Patrick's Day takes on a whole new meaning given the brevity of that attire.

Until this moment, however, I had never associated it with milk.  Now, for some reason, my thoughts go there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...




*Blonde milk.... brunette milk.....*


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > A Ceasar Salad at Vapiano today.
> ...



Stat; it's a German chain. 

I often go to the one near DC, when I'm there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 17, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




*I assumed that it is indeed a German chain. Also saw one in Belgium.*


----------



## mdk (Mar 17, 2015)

Good grief, I am already spent. I finished a bunch of jazz around the house and spent 2.5 hours at the gym. I am sitting down for a nice cup of afternoon tea. I've earned it.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Been to the one in London too.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 17, 2015)

Hungarian chocolate torte.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Hungarian chocolate torte.


If its not illegal it ought to be ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 17, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If its not illegal it ought to be ....



Seriously. My gosh, I think I gained a pound just by gaping at it.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2015)

*Hang on, little buddy, it's almost here.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Happy Wednesday, folks. 

I had a long work day today...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > *    Dia Duit -   Good morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all.........*
> ...



I don't like CSI, but thanks for the info.........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Damn that looks good.  I love Avocados....and I eat salad at least once a day.......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Hungarian chocolate torte.




Yummmmmmmmmm.............is there cake underneath?


----------



## Mertex (Mar 18, 2015)

Going to an Italian Restaurant tonight........it's so good.....Maybe if I remember I'll take a picture of my food, although Mr. Mertex frowns on me taking pictures at restaurants....fuddy duddy....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Yummmmmmmmmm.............is there cake underneath?



I didn't get that far....just saw the pic and I was a gone girl.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Yummmmmmmmmm.............is there cake underneath?
> ...




Cassy, it's time for you get get an avatar, I think....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cassy, it's time for you get get an avatar, I think....



LOL. At 65, I'm closer to Maxine, probably.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy, it's time for you get get an avatar, I think....
> ...




No. That would be a wonderful avi for you.

Do it.

You know you want to.

Do it.

The voice of adventure is speaking to you.

Do it.

Don't you love it when I just pass off a small suggestion and

3


2


1


you are in a sleep-like state...

Now, change that avatar.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> you are in a sleep-like state...



Careful there, I'm liable to nod off.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey, Cassy Mo - try this one:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > you are in a sleep-like state...
> ...




Well, shit, I think I knocked mys

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hey, Cassy Mo - try this one:



Actually, even if I wanted to, I can't figure out the how of it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 18, 2015)

Off to bed now, will guide you through it tomorrow. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Breakfast today.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Might wear these to go to the post office today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 19, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world, and a good Thursday to you.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistas of the world, and a good Thursday to you.



Will you see any of the eclipse where you are tomorrow?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 19, 2015)

Happy Thursday, all. I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2015)

Got to plant all of my tomato plants and all of my pepper plants.  I spent quite a few hours out there.   I had to get the bed ready (it had already been tilled) but I bought more garden soil and manure and it had to be mixed in.  I planted 8 tomato plants and 6 pepper plants...

These are the tomato plants...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 20, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.

T

G

I

F


!!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 20, 2015)

Spring, at long last...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Spring, at long last...




So beautiful............


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2015)

Good morning, folks......so much to do today......hope to be back later........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 20, 2015)

We're supposed to get a lot of rain, right, so we go off to buy more plants and it is pouring rain everywhere and we thought maybe we made a mistake in going out....come home, and we haven't got a single drop.......yikes!  I bought bedding flower plants, to liven up my flower beds and a couple of basil plants.  I love basil and it propagates so easy, I'll have about 20 plants from just those two.....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 20, 2015)

Hope you are all having a great week everyone, sorry I have not been better about visiting.  Very different year for me and it still remains a mystery if it is a positive or negative one, though I am beginning to suspect the good.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2015)

Wondering when to get out of bed.

Lots to do today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra.

I am underways and eating a very unusual breakfast:

Fajitas, a banana and Cappu.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh there you are. I'm putting off going out, it's gone colder after the beautiful weather yesterday. I was sipping Rhine wine by the Rhein.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2015)

Had a boiled egg and watery tomatoes for breakfast.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Oh there you are. I'm putting off going out, it's gone colder after the beautiful weather yesterday. I was sipping Rhine wine by the Rhein.




Later I will be singing about Wein am Rhein!

(no joke)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hope you are all having a great week everyone, sorry I have not been better about visiting.  Very different year for me and it still remains a mystery if it is a positive or negative one, though I am beginning to suspect the good.




Very glad you are back, hope that you are doing better.

I believe that many of us have had our share of tribulations in the last months, so you are in good company.

You are welcome here anytime.

We have new people among us, from the Andromeda Mothership down deep in the belly of the Whale.

Right, Mindful TyroneSlothrop gtopa1 Cassy Mo ?  (just to name a few)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Had a boiled egg and watery tomatoes for breakfast.




A lady friend of mine invited me for breakfast while I am underway between many points, but then she had to cancel. She suddenly had "Dienst" and then I had the sadz, because she is a truly fine, fine lady and an even finer friend. So, hungry as a wolf, I dashed into a small store and all they had was quick heat-up fajitas.  The only thing missing was my sombrero.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 21, 2015)

This won't do. Have to get going.

Have a great day, Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 21, 2015)

Mindful said:


> This won't do. Have to get going.
> 
> Have a great day, Stat.




Ciao, bella.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 21, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra.
> 
> I am underways and eating a very unusual breakfast:
> 
> Fajitas, a banana and Cappu.



Fajitas for breakfast?  That sounds interesting.........

I'm fixing a veggie omelet this morning......got the hunkering for one....with bacon, too!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinist della Terra, and a fine Sunday morning to you!

It has turned very cold here where I live..... brrrr..... back to a winter coat.....

But a hot cuppa cappu will fix that!  And this time, no Fajitas for breakfast!

One of my neighbors is on his way over to help me clean out my cellar. Time to put big items out to the curb that will be carried away for free by the trash maintenance people. In Germany, this day is call *SPERRMÜLLTAG* and each city does it according to it's own plan, usually by neighborhood. Sperrmülltag is tomorrow, so most people put out big, bulky stuff the day before. I just replaced my built-in oven on Friday afternoon and lugged it out to the curb, and just 2 hours later, a scavenger had already picked it up.

So, down into the cold cellar, armed with dust-masks, a broom, work gloves and strong biceps. Lots to lug today. I have let this go for five years, time to finally GET IT DONE!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 22, 2015)

Morning all.

Gearing up for a big brunch breakfast across the road. Lachs lachs and more lachs.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I Cappuccinist della Terra, and a fine Sunday morning to you!
> 
> It has turned very cold here where I live..... brrrr..... back to a winter coat.....
> 
> ...



You've got strong biceps?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, I Cappuccinist della Terra, and a fine Sunday morning to you!
> ...


Yepp. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, after 5 hours of grueling work in the dust and grime, and then a nice hot shower, the cellar is done. About half of the stuff went out for Monday's SPERRMÜLL pick-up and I bet that by tonight, it will already be picked up by scavengers.

Preparing a nice Sunday meal of Pasta Bolognese and salad, plus a delicious light red wine. Yum.

Actually, a Sunday nap afterwards sounds damned good....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, after 5 hours of grueling work in the dust and grime, and then a nice hot shower, the cellar is done. About half of the stuff went out for Monday's SPERRMÜLL pick-up and I bet that by tonight, it will already be picked up by scavengers.
> 
> Preparing a nice Sunday meal of Pasta Bolognese and salad, plus a delicious light red wine. Yum.
> 
> Actually, a Sunday nap afterwards sounds damned good....



Good job! I bet that nap will feel incredibly good, and it's much deserved.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2015)

got up a little early and went out to TCB. Just got back


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after 5 hours of grueling work in the dust and grime, and then a nice hot shower, the cellar is done. About half of the stuff went out for Monday's SPERRMÜLL pick-up and I bet that by tonight, it will already be picked up by scavengers.
> ...




I ditched the nap. A lady friend came by.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I ditched the nap. A lady friend came by.



Well, going by that wicked grin, my guess would be that you are revitalized without a nap. That's good, too.


----------



## mdk (Mar 22, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone! I had a nice 5 mile run earlier this afternoon. I misjudged the temp and should have worn another layer b/c it was chilly. I love the feeling of that cold air deep in my lungs though. It's so invigorating.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 22, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I ditched the nap. A lady friend came by.
> ...




Yes. I am.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after 5 hours of grueling work in the dust and grime, and then a nice hot shower, the cellar is done. About half of the stuff went out for Monday's SPERRMÜLL pick-up and I bet that by tonight, it will already be picked up by scavengers.
> ...



It's really nice when you can just drift off to sleep...........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2015)

mdk said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! I had a nice 5 mile run earlier this afternoon. I misjudged the temp and should have worn another layer b/c it was chilly. I love the feeling of that cold air deep in my lungs though. It's so invigorating.




Everyone is getting Spring Fever.........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Tsk, tsk......


----------



## Mindful (Mar 23, 2015)

Cold again today.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 23, 2015)

Good morning.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good morning.



What a beautiful scene.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2015)

OH well........


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 23, 2015)

getting ready to head out the door after my morning java juice.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 23, 2015)

Mertex said:


> OH well........



It's the first five days after the weekend that are the hardest. 

I can't take credit for that, btw, I just ran across it.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2015)

Whew.....I'm so tired.  I worked in my vegetable garden again today.  Planted okra seeds, "bush" green beans and a few radishes.  I had to weed around the borders of the vegetable garden's fence.  Somehow nut grass manages to grow right under the fence and it's really hard to pull out with very little space between the garden ties and the fence, but I was able to do all of one side before calling it quits.  I thought I would have time to plant the rest of my seeds - "squash", "zucchini", "canteloupes"  and a few herbs, but I would have fainted if I had kept it up.  The sun is shining and it's 77 degrees.....I'm done for the day.....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 23, 2015)

Now for some humor.......

The Teacher says to the class: Who ever stands up is stupid
*Nobody stands up*
Teacher: I said who ever stands up is STUPID!
*Little Johnny stands up*
Teacher: Johnny, do you really think that you are stupid?
Little Johnny: No Mrs, I just thought that maybe you are lonely being the only one standing.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 24, 2015)

We were supposed to get a dusting of snow last night. Looks like we didn't though.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 24, 2015)

I think we should petition for a "yummy" button.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> We were supposed to get a dusting of snow last night. Looks like we didn't though.




Oh no.....I sure hope we're done with winter....I surely don't want my tomato plants freezing!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I think we should petition for a "yummy" button.



That's a great idea........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 25, 2015)

Good day to all!

May I have another?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 25, 2015)

Dark and rainy today, which is okay with me.

The forsythia bushes have bloomed, and the yellow color is so bright, they're like beacons out there.

Thunder getting close again. Shutting down.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis!

I had such a long day of work yesterday, did not get to jumping into the Corral.

But today, I am enjoying a cuppa cappu.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good day to all!
> 
> May I have another?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistis!
> 
> I had such a long day of work yesterday, did not get to jumping into the Corral.
> 
> But today, I am enjoying a cuppa cappu.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I think we should petition for a "yummy" button.




Let's do something about that.

Hey, cereal_killer .....

yummy button with the next software upgrade?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cappuccinistis!
> ...




Danke!

My, what a big cup of Cappu she has!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 26, 2015)

Earlier today at Slothrops basement in his "Mommy"'s house


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Earlier today at Slothrops basement in his "Mommy"'s house



LOL...from bad to worse!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Earlier today at Slothrops basement in his "Mommy"'s house
> ...


Its a "wake up call" of sorts...never try to drink coffee "monkey style"...only a real "drip" would do that ..


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





bbbb, bbbb, bbbbut that's the mind-bender machine....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mertex well the tribes have merged , now somewhat uneven on the physical challenges. That was cute how the hot guy threw the challenge for his lady friend on the other team eh?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2015)

A carved watermelon bowl. Instructions below pic.






How to Carve a Beautiful Watermelon Bowl Temple of Thai


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2015)

drifter said:


>



I can think of 2 times a 'yummy' button could be used in this instance.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 26, 2015)

drifter said:


>





That is a very ugly woman!!!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex well the tribes have merged , now somewhat uneven on the physical challenges. That was cute how the hot guy threw the challenge for his lady friend on the other team eh?



drifter

I really am disappointed that the teams are so unevenly matched.   I wasn't surprised that they were beaten on that very strenuous challenge last week, but it makes me wonder why Survivor would not see the unfairness?

This week, I was so glad to see the women were able to win the reward challenge even though the challenge was also a lot about physical strength.  I can't believe they couldn't win the immunity challenge without having Mike actually throw it.  I thought Kelly was smarter than that.  I wish they had sent Rodney home instead of Joaquin, but neither one was one of my favorites.  I like Joe, but he's already been targeted because he is good, so he'll probably not last long....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> A carved watermelon bowl. Instructions below pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah....like I'm going to try and do it.........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > A carved watermelon bowl. Instructions below pic.
> ...



I know. All I'd end up creating would be a huge soppy mess.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 27, 2015)

Have a great Friday, all!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




That's better, Tyrone, you're improving.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2015)

Dear Cappuccinistis,

happy TGIF!

Five months after our dog died, my daughter and I decided to add two new members to the Castle Statalicious family:






Ladies and Gentlemen, I present you with Läila (Layla), the parakeet in blue, and Carlos, the parakeet in green. Princess Statalina named them.

My daughter is just crazy about both of them and has played with them all evening. Tomorrow we will let them out of the cage and let them fly some in her bedroom, with the windows closed, of course.

They are both sweet birds and have already taken to riding on my finger and letting both of us lightly pet them.

Not the same as a dog, but nice, nonetheless.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 27, 2015)

when it comes to snack plates, it’s go hard or go home...like March madness itself

{an apple, an orange, a passion fruit, blueberries, cherries, frozen raspberries & dark chocolate}


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 27, 2015)

Such a delicate, pretty little thing to cause so much trouble. It looks so innocent.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 27, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Such a delicate, pretty little thing to cause so much trouble. It looks so innocent.





Hääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää chooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## mdk (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Friday! I hope everyone is having a great day. I know I am. Cheers!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



I'd probably be eating pieces I accidentally chopped off by mistake and it wouldn't look anything like that........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dear Cappuccinistis,
> 
> happy TGIF!
> 
> ...



How neat......I'm sure little Stat will have many hours of fun playing with the parakeets.  They are easy to care for pets....as long as you don't have cats.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> when it comes to snack plates, it’s go hard or go home...like March madness itself
> 
> {an apple, an orange, a passion fruit, blueberries, cherries, frozen raspberries & dark chocolate}



My kind of snack.....I love fruit.  Dark chocolate, not so much.....


----------



## Mindful (Mar 28, 2015)

Cafe au lait at the French cafe today.








With a brioche.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Cappuccinistis,
> ...




Nope, no four-legged felines in the house!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Cafe au lait at the French cafe today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen, Mindful!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2015)

Und einen schönen guten Samstag Morgen wünscht sich Stat allen Cappuccinistas der ganzen Welt!

Lasst es Euch Heute gut gehen!







Glööög, glöög, glöög....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Good grief, Tyrone! We could make a mighty fine punch with some of that.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2015)

A sure sign of spring at my place, along with the flowers starting to bloom, and the sweetly singing songbirds, are these. Every day for weeks, there are usually 4 of them perched on my chimneys.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 28, 2015)

Carry on carrion birds...turkey vultures ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 28, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> A sure sign of spring at my place, along with the flowers starting to bloom, and the sweetly singing songbirds, are these. Every day for weeks, there are usually 4 of them perched on my chimneys.




LOL!!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> LOL!!!!



Yeah.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 28, 2015)

Man Bakes Tiny Cake Using Tiny Tools In A Tiny Kitchen
*A tiny strawberry cake*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2015)

Sunday breakfast, across the road.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 29, 2015)

Get your Ya-ya s out


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 29, 2015)

Good Sunday, everyone.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 29, 2015)

When the sun's coming up, I got eggs Diced Red Potatoes, Green Peppers, Bacon and Cheese on the griddle.
And life ain't nothing but a funny, funny riddle, thank God I'm a country boy.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> When the sun's coming up, I got eggs Diced Red Potatoes, Green Peppers, Bacon and Cheese on the griddle.
> And life ain't nothing but a funny, funny riddle, thank God I'm a country boy.



I can practically smell it, and it's all good.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 29, 2015)

Juevos Rancheros fans here


----------



## Lipush (Mar 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> When the sun's coming up, I got eggs Diced Red Potatoes, Green Peppers, Bacon and Cheese on the griddle.
> And life ain't nothing but a funny, funny riddle, thank God I'm a country boy.



Looks good. I'd change the bacon to a different kind of meat, but it's looks pretty yums


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I say that because we used to have parakeets.  We cut their wings so they wouldn't fly away, in case they ever got out, but one time one of the kids opened the cage and one of them immediately flew out and landed on the floor.  I  remembered immediately that we had a cat and was reaching down to grab the bird, but the damn cat, out of nowhere pounced upon it and quickly snapped him up....kids were crying....sad...ending....


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> When the sun's coming up, I got eggs Diced Red Potatoes, Green Peppers, Bacon and Cheese on the griddle.
> And life ain't nothing but a funny, funny riddle, thank God I'm a country boy.



Now that's a breakfast..........


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday was beautiful day for riding.  Went on a bike ride with our Harley Group to LBJ park in Johnson City.  Had a picnic and toured the grounds...very interesting, would like to go back and do the tour of the Texas White House....but the ride was wonderful.  It was cool enough to make the ride very comfortable.

Our group's bikes:




This was called "Air Force One and one/half"





Picture of our bike (Mr Mertex getting gas):


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## percysunshine (Mar 29, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Yesterday was beautiful day for riding.  Went on a bike ride with our Harley Group to LBJ park in Johnson City.  Had a picnic and toured the grounds...very interesting, would like to go back and do the tour of the Texas White House....but the ride was wonderful.  It was cool enough to make the ride very comfortable.
> 
> Our group's bikes:
> 
> ...




Dang Mertex. I think you rode by me while I was on my bicycle.....

.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2015)

percysunshine said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was beautiful day for riding.  Went on a bike ride with our Harley Group to LBJ park in Johnson City.  Had a picnic and toured the grounds...very interesting, would like to go back and do the tour of the Texas White House....but the ride was wonderful.  It was cool enough to make the ride very comfortable.
> ...




We did pass several bike riders.......there was some bike rally going on there.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 30, 2015)

And a good Monday morning to all of our Cappucinistas!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Mar 30, 2015)

A culinary delight from Japan.

Kit-Kat sandwich.


----------



## gtopa1 (Mar 30, 2015)

Mindful said:


> A culinary delight from Japan.
> 
> Kit-Kat sandwich.



Some things one does not need to know!!!

My diet food....google image but the likeness is there.






Without the trimmings!!

And coffee.

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 30, 2015)

Good Monday, all.


----------



## Mertex (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice day to work outside today.  My okra and green beans are sprouting - and I counted like 15 tomato blossoms.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 31, 2015)

Blustery Tuesday.

Bombarded with high winds from Britain.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 31, 2015)

A beautiful day here, although mine will be somewhat marred by a visit to my dental hygienist this afternoon. It could always be worse, though, so I'm not complaining. Much.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 31, 2015)

Lunch at the Italian place. 

Panini.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You sure, I mean I'm already on your internet....


----------



## saveliberty (Mar 31, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Lunch at the Italian place.
> 
> Panini.



Call the police!   Someone stole most of the meat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 31, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> A beautiful day here, although mine will be somewhat marred by a visit to my dental hygienist this afternoon. It could always be worse, though, so I'm not complaining. Much.




But just think...how clean your mouth feels now.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

Happy Hump Day, Cappuccinisti!

We've had really big storms here the last two days.

I feel like that one guy out of "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy".  Everytime I step out the door, I get drenched....


----------



## Mindful (Apr 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Happy Hump Day, Cappuccinisti!
> 
> We've had really big storms here the last two days.
> 
> I feel like that one guy out of "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy".  Everytime I step out the door, I get drenched....



You can blame the UK for that.

The winds have  knocked my satellite system out of alignment.

Still windy. Stayed in and had a boiled egg and knackebrot  for breakfast.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2015)

That looks like salmon, one of those would be about the amount of salmon I'd like.  The filling looks great.  Tell us about it.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2015)

Good Morning, Everybody.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Happy Hump Day, Cappuccinisti!
> 
> We've had really big storms here the last two days.
> 
> I feel like that one guy out of "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy".  Everytime I step out the door, I get drenched....



The rain in Miami
falls mostly on my fanny?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 1, 2015)

Mindful said:


>


Salmon enchanted evening


----------



## Mindful (Apr 1, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> That looks like salmon, one of those would be about the amount of salmon I'd like.  The filling looks great.  Tell us about it.



*10 ounces of the best quality smoked salmon in medium-thin slices (Norwegian or Wild Alaskan)*
*2 sticks unsalted butter, room temperature*
*1 tablespoon lemon zest*
*3 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice*
*1/2 cup finely chopped chives or green onions*
*1 tablespoon fresh dill, finely chopped*
*1 1/2 tablespoons Dijon mustard*
*1/2 teaspoon salt*
*1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper*
*1 thin, long French baguette, cut into 1/4-inch slices*


----------



## Mindful (Apr 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Hump Day, Cappuccinisti!
> ...



That word in British English has a differerent meaning. Don't tell XO. He'll get all hot and sweaty.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 1, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like salmon, one of those would be about the amount of salmon I'd like.  The filling looks great.  Tell us about it.
> ...


Thanks.  I thought for sure there was some cream cheese in there.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

Mindful said:


>





Ahhh, Knäckebrot!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 1, 2015)

Went out & bought some Kopi Luwak today. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




You will find a strange fish...

(take it away, Sam....)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

Just got this for little Princess-Statalina for the weekend:



 

She is gonna have fun biking with Papa-Stat!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Good Morning, Everybody.




Good late morning, Sarah.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Just got this for little Princess-Statalina for the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 38855
> 
> She is gonna have fun biking with Papa-Stat!



Mine got stolen at the weekend.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Salmon enchanted evening
> ...



you will hear it call you 
across a golden pond


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Then slip on the bait,
and cast your line oooout,
and wait for the moment,
of golden, fishy gout....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this for little Princess-Statalina for the weekend:
> ...




Oy, Gewalt.

Hast Du denn den Diebstahl polizeilich gemeldet?

(I dare you to say that sentence 30 times over REALLY fast!!)


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2015)

Next week I get a week off school, I am so ready for time off.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 1, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Hump Day, Cappuccinisti!
> ...




So yummmy......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 1, 2015)

And that's a wrap, folks! Sleeeeeppp....

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2015)

The Bluebonnets are in full bloom this time of year.  Since we've had a lot of rain lately, they are really impressive this year.  I took this picture in a hurry, was parked in the highway shoulder and didn't want to be run over, so it's not a really good one....I needed to get closer.  I'm going to try and take a picture in another area that is safer and I can get a better picture, before they are gone..


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mertex those no collars were sneaky eh, Jen had the idol and beat out the blues plan to get rid of her. I like tyler and the lady he is aligned with carloine and I like Joe, and Mike.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex those no collars were sneaky eh, Jen had the idol and beat out the blues plan to get rid of her. I like tyler and the lady he is aligned with carloine and I like Joe, and Mike.



That was so neat last night.....however, Tyler and Carolyn voted along with the blue collar.....Blue collar along with Tyler and Carolyn still have the numbers, so it will be interesting to see what happens next week.  I want Rodney voted out.....he's arrogant and thinks he is in control.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex those no collars were sneaky eh, Jen had the idol and beat out the blues plan to get rid of her. I like tyler and the lady he is aligned with carloine and I like Joe, and Mike.
> ...



Agree I can't stand Rodney, and though I am not a fan of Haley or Jen, I like Joe and thought Jen was clever in her move. So it's going to get interesting. 

Mike's hawt!  

I think the best players right now are Joe and Jen and I think if Tyler & Caroline can keep things under wraps they have a chance too.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 2, 2015)

Kansas City ribs....don't know if they're beef or pork, but I don't care at this point.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Friday. Good Friday.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2015)

German Easter Bread. 

With coffee, champagne,  and good company, across the road this morning.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 4, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>




What the peeps do when we are not looking.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 4, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Kansas City ribs....don't know if they're beef or pork, but I don't care at this point.




We will say they are kosher beef......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 4, 2015)

And a fine weekend to the Cappuccinistis......

My daugher got the bike for Easter and just as expected, we were biking for about 4 hours today. Her eyes were gleaming with joy!

Then we went to a special service this evening (early evening), she got somewhat sick after an hour and I had to bring her home.

It was Sederous Interruptus.
I haz the Seder Sadz.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Then we went to a special service this evening (early evening), she got somewhat sick after an hour and I had to bring her home.
> 
> It was Sederous Interruptus.
> I haz the Seder Sadz.



I hope she's on the mend soon!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 4, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Then we went to a special service this evening (early evening), she got somewhat sick after an hour and I had to bring her home.
> ...




She's sleeping right now.

Thanks for noting it!


----------



## Mindful (Apr 5, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a fine weekend to the Cappuccinistis......
> 
> My daugher got the bike for Easter and just as expected, we were biking for about 4 hours today. Her eyes were gleaming with joy!
> 
> ...



Sounds like me. Too many matzoh balls. Or that Galilee wine.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2015)

And a fine (Easter) Sunday to all of our Cappuccinistis!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2015)

Cloudy Easter Sunday...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 5, 2015)

Pizza Angel....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Pizza Angel....



LOL...not quite what people mean when saying they want everything on that. Surprise!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 5, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Pizza Angel....
> ...


I want a Buddhist Pizza "One with All"...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Lipush (Apr 5, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a fine weekend to the Cappuccinistis......
> 
> My daugher got the bike for Easter and just as expected, we were biking for about 4 hours today. Her eyes were gleaming with joy!
> 
> ...



Was it the Gefilte?

Should have seen our Seder, a bunch of drunken nutcases trying to read the Hagada. T'was hilarious!


----------



## Lipush (Apr 5, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a fine weekend to the Cappuccinistis......
> 
> My daugher got the bike for Easter and just as expected, we were biking for about 4 hours today. Her eyes were gleaming with joy!
> 
> ...



For you, my friend


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 5, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And a fine weekend to the Cappuccinistis......
> ...




It may have been the borscht. She was doing fine enjoying the Haggadah (I davened a lot as well) until she started to look a little green.... oy.

And now I will never know if Eliahu showed up at the door late last night, or not.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 6, 2015)

Good Monday Morning to all Cappuccinistis!

In Germany, Easter is celebrated for more than one day.

Easter Sunday

-and-

Easter Monday


So, today is still a holiday!


Little Miss Stat just made late-morning pancakes with Papa.  I had a lot to do at the weekend and am exhausted today.

But wait, Little Miss Stat is reaching for her bicycle helmet - again...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm missing Mertex. Perhaps her garden veggies have grown so profusely, she's lost in there and can't get out. Maybe a search party is in order?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Haley is not a strong player, Jen is probably better...she made a good move and was able to figure out that she might be a target.   That's huge as so many end up going home with an idol in their pocket.   I also like Mike but I don't think he's very wise in his maneuvers.  Rodney may use that to gain others to go against Mike.  Joe is a strong player and until he can get more numbers on his side, he's going to have to keep winning the idol or he'll be picked off quick.   I don't care too much about Tyler and Carolyn....I don't dislike them but I really don't care if either one of them were to go home.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I'm missing Mertex. Perhaps her garden veggies have grown so profusely, she's lost in there and can't get out. Maybe a search party is in order?




Ahhhh, I'm inundated in oak leaves and I keep raking and picking them up and more keep falling........damn leaves! Argh...........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Kansas City ribs....don't know if they're beef or pork, but I don't care at this point.



I had Dr. Pepper-sauce ribs on Easter.  They were okay, but I wasn't impressed with the sauce.  Those look good, beef or pork!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Yummm.......those look good...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Stop it!  You're making me hungry and I just ate!......


----------



## Mertex (Apr 6, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a fine weekend to the Cappuccinistis......
> 
> My daugher got the bike for Easter and just as expected, we were biking for about 4 hours today. Her eyes were gleaming with joy!
> 
> ...




Hope little Statalina is doing better......if she rode the bike after eating, that might have made her sick....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2015)

And a good Tuesday morning to all of our Cappuccinistis....


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Apr 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a good Tuesday morning to all of our Cappuccinistis....



And a cheery good morning to you on this gray rainy day by the Chesapeake bay.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Ahhhh, I'm inundated in oak leaves and I keep raking and picking them up and more keep falling........damn leaves! Argh...........



Bless you! I hope you soon see light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 7, 2015)

pssst...If you're in Missouri, spray yourself for chiggers before being seated.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 7, 2015)

Inspiring.







After my little one kept me up many a night, screaming like crazy, I often crashed out like this.


----------



## mdk (Apr 7, 2015)

Good morning folks! I hope everyone is having a great day thus far. I got my workout completed early this morning and I feel wonderful. Cheers!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 7, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 7, 2015)

The token con says hello,  lol.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> The token con says hello,  lol.




We are not cons or libs here. We are people, and you are always welcome.  Always remember that. No one, and I mean, no one has talked the "p" word here....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world!

Happy HUMP DAY!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 8, 2015)

Good morning! 

You have a great day, too, Stat!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Apr 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The token con says hello,  lol.
> ...



Just poking a little fun at me.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Humor is good, humor is cathartic.

Now, drink your cappuccino:









Hmmmmm, good, eh?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't like coffee, I'm here for the people.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I don't like coffee, I'm here for the people.




Well then, have a cuppa stato.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




That's a mighty big cup..........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I don't like coffee, I'm here for the people.



Hi Liberty........hope you're having a great "spring"......so much to do, I have to find ways to steal a moment away to come and post here.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 8, 2015)

I have many folks wanting to get on the list for landscape work, but the weather is not cooperating up here in Michigan quite yet.  I redecked the back porch and tore off the roof at my house so far.  Have to put a roof back on soon.  We want to sell the house this Fall.  Probably build a dog run at my oldest daughter's house this month too. 

Landscape season is so busy for me and further complicated by a grand daughter to arrive in early May.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 8, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> I have many folks wanting to get on the list for landscape work, but the weather is not cooperating up here in Michigan quite yet.  I redecked the back porch and tore off the roof at my house so far.  Have to put a roof back on soon.  We want to sell the house this Fall.  Probably build a dog run at my oldest daughter's house this month too.


Are you still have pretty cold weather?  We're up in the 80's now.



> Landscape season is so busy for me and further complicated by a grand daughter to arrive in early May.


Congratulations, that's so exciting....new babies are such a joy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2015)

Guten Morgen, ihr Cappuccinisti der ganzen Welt!!!

Donnerstag ist hier!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2015)

*Great news!! * Little Miss Princess Statalina was with me over Easter weekend from Saturday until Tuesday, then she came last night (Wednesday) for an extra overnighter and was supposed to come back to me tomorrow for her regularly scheduled weekend visit, but she will be back here in about 4 hours, so in essence, I will have had Little Miss Statalina for about 8 days total, when all is said and done!!!

*Woo-hoo, Papa Stat is "out of the house"!!*

*Woo-hoo!!*

_(At the rate we are biking, I will either lose about 10 KG in the next two months or keel over from a heart attack...)_


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mertex  Haley is gone ! Joe is the biggest threat. Mike had a meltdown until he found the hidden idol lol. Who gets on your nerves more Shirin or Dan? Tyler is still playing it smart imo and I like Carolyn too. I think Mike, Rodney and Joe are going to be the threats and they will try to get people to side with them. But people are as sick of Rodney as they are of Shirin and Dan


----------



## Mertex (Apr 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex  Haley is gone ! Joe is the biggest threat. Mike had a meltdown until he found the hidden idol lol. Who gets on your nerves more Shirin or Dan? Tyler is still playing it smart imo and I like Carolyn too. I think Mike, Rodney and Joe are going to be the threats and they will try to get people to side with them. But people are as sick of Rodney as they are of Shirin and Dan




drifter I know.....I was so pissed that the two white-collar decided to stay with the blue collar and voted Haley off.  Joe indeed has a big target on his back....maybe he can keep winning the immunity idols...he seems to be the strongest player so I'm sure that even those that like him will be glad to vote him off.  I can't stand Dan one bit.......he's such an arrogant pig, I hate people who are condescending like he is.  Shirin is annoying, but she would be a good one to keep till the end, because surely no one would vote for her.

I want Dan, then Rodney gone.  It will take a miracle to turn the game around so that Joe can have some supporters, but I've seen it happen before, so maybe he'll luck out.  I hope Dan pisses another person off so bad that they'll side with Joe....


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex  Haley is gone ! Joe is the biggest threat. Mike had a meltdown until he found the hidden idol lol. Who gets on your nerves more Shirin or Dan? Tyler is still playing it smart imo and I like Carolyn too. I think Mike, Rodney and Joe are going to be the threats and they will try to get people to side with them. But people are as sick of Rodney as they are of Shirin and Dan
> ...



Joe is a great player, I hope he keeps winning too. I can;t stand Dan or Shirin they are both super annoying. Dan's useless basically. But Rodney grinds my nerves even worse then Dan & Shirin, He's so cocky and controlling. Mike melted down, I don;t think he will win I think Joe will. But I think Mike's attractive so I hope he sticks around a while


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 9, 2015)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 9, 2015)

Beau Gustafson / Cooking Light
*Three-Bean Chili*
Yield: 6 servings (serving size: 1 1/3 cups chili and 1 tablespoon sour cream)

_Add corn muffins to this three bean chili recipe and you've got yourself a great meal. _


2 teaspoons olive oil
1 cup pre-chopped onion
1/2 cup pre-chopped green bell pepper
2 teaspoons bottled minced garlic
3/4 cup water
2 tablespoons tomato paste
2 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 (15 1/2-ounce) can garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
1 (15 1/2-ounce) can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 (15 1/2-ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can organic vegetable broth (such as Swanson Certified Organic)
1 (14 1/2-ounce) can no-salt-added diced tomatoes, undrained
1 tablespoon yellow cornmeal
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
6 tablespoons reduced-fat sour cream
*Preparation:*
Heat olive oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add onion, bell pepper, and garlic to pan; sauté 3 minutes. Stir in 3/4 cup water and next 9 ingredients (through diced tomatoes); bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer 8 minutes. Stir in cornmeal; cook 2 minutes. Remove from heat; stir in cilantro. Serve with sour cream.
This quick and easy three-bean chili recipe is a great choice for Meatless Monday - Food - TODAY.com


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 9, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Heat olive oil in a large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add onion, bell pepper, and garlic to pan; sauté 3 minutes. Stir in 3/4 cup wate



That looks and sounds quite tasty! I'm a lover of cilantro. Yum. Lots of people hate it, but I'm not one of  'em.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 10, 2015)

*Baskets + Magenta = Deutsche Telekom!*

The national telephone company for Germany, called "Die Deutsche Telekom", has it's corporate headquarters in Bonn, Germany, in a suburb called Bonn-Beuel.

As part of it's advertising strategy, ad makers for the Telekom came up with a pretty cool shade of magenta that is very similar to the magenta used for the Pink Panther. 

20 years ago, in 1995, the Telekom started to support Bonn's own pro-basketball team, called the BONN (Telekom) BASKETS.

Swinging by the Telekom Campus today while on a long bike tour with my daugher, I saw three new large ads for the Baskets, also for the Telekom, with a nice play on words:





The "T" is for "Telekom".

"Vielen DANK" is German for "many thanks".

By having spelled "dank" as the American English "Dunk" (as in "slam dunk"), the Telekom has developed a pretty nice advertising strategy.  Essentially, "many thanks for many dunks!"

Here two more such placards:











"Erleben, was verbindet"

"Experience, that which connects (us)"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Friday, and a great upcoming weekend for you all!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis.

Was going to take a long bike-tour with little Princess Statalina, but dark storm clouds are gathering here and even the weather service is warning people to stay inside, and dry....

crap.....


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 11, 2015)

what is the translation of those first few German(?) words on that on AC/DC song? 

Rock of Ages song - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


> _These four words that you hear at the start of "Rock of Ages", mean nothing, though the band sometimes jokingly claims it means "running through the forest silently". It's actually just German sounding gibberish, said by producer Mutt Lange during one of the later takes of the song. Lange was a perfectionist and would often do dozens & dozens of takes, and after repeatedly beginning so many with the standard count, "One, two, three, four" he simply started saying nonsense words instead, the band liking this one so much that they included it on the album_.[2]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 11, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> what is the translation of those first few German(?) words on that on AC/DC song?




Vich Vone??


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I hope you're right about Joe winning......I think he is by far the best player.  The others are just relying on their alliances to keep them in the game.  Hopefully, they'll start getting jealous and realize that eventually they'll be the next to go and change their alliances and give Joe a break.  I like Mike but he's not a very good player.  I didn't like that he was willing to throw the game off so that Kelly could win.......and she was having a lot of trouble even with him helping her.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Beau Gustafson / Cooking Light
> *Three-Bean Chili*
> Yield: 6 servings (serving size: 1 1/3 cups chili and 1 tablespoon sour cream)
> 
> ...




Thanks for the recipe........I love Chili, but would like to try this variety with all the different types of beans.  Looks good.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Baskets + Magenta = Deutsche Telekom!*
> 
> The national telephone company for Germany, called "Die Deutsche Telekom", has it's corporate headquarters in Bonn, Germany, in a suburb called Bonn-Beuel.
> 
> ...




Speaking of basketball..........the San Antonio Spurs are doing great........






San Antonio Spurs Win Again Move Up NBA Playoff Standings


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 12, 2015)

Good Sunday, everyone!

Went swimming with little Princess Statalina for the usual 4 hours, then bike-riding, then we made a nice, healthy risotto and now she is enjoying a childrens' program.

I'm ready for Cappuccino!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex  Haley is gone ! Joe is the biggest threat. Mike had a meltdown until he found the hidden idol lol. Who gets on your nerves more Shirin or Dan? Tyler is still playing it smart imo and I like Carolyn too. I think Mike, Rodney and Joe are going to be the threats and they will try to get people to side with them. But people are as sick of Rodney as they are of Shirin and Dan
> ...



Mertex I likeJoe too,I think he is the best player. I don't think Mike is a great player, he had a meltdown before finding the idol. I just like his looks. I kind of want Rodney gone first, then Dan then Shirin. My favorite player is Joe, but as far liking people on there goes I like Tyler and Carolyn. I am rooting for Joe to win though.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 13, 2015)

And a good start into the week is wished all of our wonderful Cappuccinistis!!

I am ready to start the week!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's a nice apple for Monday.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Good Tuesday, Cappuccinistis!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Tuesday, Cappuccinistis!


Good morning magistrate


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Tuesday, Cappuccinistis!
> ...





Ahhh, sinful.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 14, 2015)

Waiter do you serve crabs in this Restaurant ?

Sir we will serve everybody in this establishment


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Cheesecake, anyone?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cheesecake, anyone?


and some dessert too....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Cheesecake, anyone?
> ...



Are you saying there is a muffin behind that piece of cheesecake???


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

Men!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Men!





That made me feel so dirty.


Do it again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


>



Whoohoo! There will be a hot time in the old town tonight!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cheesecake, anyone?


ah!!! "breastaraunts"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Cheesecake, anyone?
> ...




Yes!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Yes, the prayer meeting on bended knee is going to take on a whole new dimension!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yes, the prayer meeting on bended knee is going to take on a whole new dimension!



We need a "thwap" button.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Lator, Gators.

Must work for living wage.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Now we're talkin'.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

drifter said:


>




Nice old time kitchen. That dude needs to put a shirt on, he is gonna get a cold!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

drifter Cassy Mo 


This man is not going to get a cold:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

And when I see her, I definitely do not get a cold:







"Mam'mries, light the corners of my mind.... misty, watercolored mam'mries...."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the mammaries ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)

BBQ Season is just around the corner


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

And today's moment of non-sexy cappuccino drinking:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> BBQ Season is just around the corner




I see you really want all those dudes to get colds.

Ok, this one is going to get a big cold:






If he gets sick, it's all your fault!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> BBQ Season is just around the corner




Is it getting hot in here, or is it just me?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)

How sweet to cook dinner for us.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2015)

and Breakfast


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> and Breakfast



The most important meal of the day, it's been said.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > and Breakfast
> ...




I am beginning to think that my women need to start getting colds....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

I just googled:

naked women drinking coffee

------------------------------------

I am now blushing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 14, 2015)

And it's a wrap!

#statissnoozin.com


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 14, 2015)

Good night, Stat!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Here's a nice apple for Monday.




Wow...that's pretty........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter Cassy Mo
> 
> 
> This man is not going to get a cold:



That man need ProActive on his face........he's got zits.....bwah!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

Good Morning, dear Cappuccinistis of the world.

I have 7 huge appointments today, two behind me, 5 before me, until 10 PM, plus I see my little one for our regular Wednesday visit close to where she goes to school.

Today is the decisive day, because a teacher told me she was not doing all her homework and some of it was getting sloppy, so before she gets her two scoops of nougat ice-cream (she gets none at home by her Mama, it is agreed that this is a treat she gets from Papa), mean old Papa-Stat is going over her homework. Her mother texted me that little Princess was especially long at the table last evening, going over her "Hausaufgaben"...... guess she is really motivated to get that ice cream!


So, today, Cappu with Ice-u!!!






Damn. Almost better than sex. But only almost.



Have a good one, folks, enjoy lots of chit-chat. I will check in on Tapatalk whilst underway with the train.  It keeps me from being bored out of my skull whilst on El Train. 

BTW, drifter - you owe me two sexy women!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst here you go, can she take your order


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2015)

Drinks on Statistikhengst





 thanks buddy!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Today is the decisive day, because a teacher told me she was not doing all her homework and some of it was getting sloppy, so before she gets her two scoops of nougat ice-cream



I have faith that she will be back on the right path very soon, and I think the ice cream lure would be a
great motivation. Maybe she has a slight case of Spring Fever.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst here you go, can she take your order [emoji38]


Drool...

NOT!

How can you be so cruel....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> Drinks on Statistikhengst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's much better!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Today is the decisive day, because a teacher told me she was not doing all her homework and some of it was getting sloppy, so before she gets her two scoops of nougat ice-cream
> ...


Homework was done, by gully. Ice cream, then soccer!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Homework was done, by gully. Ice cream, then soccer!



Excellent!


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 15, 2015)

I just ate an entire bag of peanuts, raisins and chocolate chips. Every time I open a bag I eat the whole lot because I can't resist them.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 15, 2015)

Crank up the AC....we have some butter to preserve.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 15, 2015)

Last one, promise.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 15, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just ate an entire bag of peanuts, raisins and chocolate chips. Every time I open a bag I eat the whole lot because I can't resist them.




In Germany, they call that Studentenfutter.  (College Students' food)....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 15, 2015)

Serious about your espresso?

Francis Francis

Sells for more than $600.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 16, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I just ate an entire bag of peanuts, raisins and chocolate chips. Every time I open a bag I eat the whole lot because I can't resist them.




I know....no one can eat just one.......


----------



## Mertex (Apr 16, 2015)

drifter 
I'm so bummed......they voted Joe off.  I knew it was going to happen as soon as he didn't win immunity......they could all tell he had winner written all over him.  Now there's nothing but losers left......I really don't care who wins...I liked Jenn, but she's given up!

That was funny......that he made an immunity necklace out of scraps...he's so clever, and Mike couldn't really tell that it was not real....but Mike wasn't going to let Joe not go home no matter if the immunity idol had been a real one, in which case stupid Mike should have realized that Joe would have used it on himself.......it was funny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Serious about your espresso?
> 
> Francis Francis
> 
> Sells for more than $600.




Actually, my little daughter, who knows that Papa-Stat loves him some espresso-coffee (I've been cooking ground espresso beans as "normal" coffee now ever since my BIL died in November) asked Papa about a week ago what he wants for his 52nd birthday and I told her I want an Espresso/Cappuccino machine. She just got a brand new bike from Papa over the Easter/Passover holidays and I made it clear to the little one how expensive this gift was and how important it is to take care of the things we buy (we washed her bike down after her last ride last weekend, then sprayed a sort of wax on her bike and then wiped it off after 15 minutes, part of the "bike stays new" program...  ). 

So, while shopping in the two-weeks where she was with me for like 9 of 10 days, we stopped at a large store with electronics and appliances. She looked at the price tags for the Espresso/Cappu machines and I could literally see her calculating how many weeks of allowance she would have to save in order to buy me such a machine. Then she got a little teared-up and told me she didn't think she could buy it for me. I hugged her and told her if she does extra chores on Summer vacation with Papa, maybe it will be possible....

Taking the Stat-math program for sweet-little-Miss-Statalinas to a new level, I brought her attention to enormous stack of magazine she now has in her bedroom. If this continues, I will soon need to build a new bedroom, because for pretty much every weekend visit over 5 years now, she has gotten one magazine with stickers and all that cool girly-stuff, for a price on the average of €3 per mag.

25 x 3 x 5 = 350 Euros, just for sticker mags.

She realized how this all adds up and then said: Papa, no more mags, I wanna save up for something else!!



Oh well, at least we're not to the point of "Papa, Heinz and I are going on a date, can I have the car? Oh, and see you tomorrow morning".....


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter
> I'm so bummed......they voted Joe off.  I knew it was going to happen as soon as he didn't win immunity......they could all tell he had winner written all over him.  Now there's nothing but losers left......I really don't care who wins...I liked Jenn, but she's given up!
> 
> That was funny......that he made an immunity necklace out of scraps...he's so clever, and Mike couldn't really tell that it was not real....but Mike wasn't going to let Joe not go home no matter if the immunity idol had been a real one, in which case stupid Mike should have realized that Joe would have used it on himself.......it was funny.



Mertex   Yeah I didn't see that coming at all!  I thought Joe was going to make it all the way to the end. I have no idea who is going to win now


----------



## Mertex (Apr 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Serious about your espresso?
> ...




That will come soon enough.  For now, enjoy every minute you have with her....she is a sweet girl.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 16, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> She realized how this all adds up and then said: Papa, no more mags, I wanna save up for something else!!



I'm sure that I'm saying nothing you don't already know, but you have a real prize in that little girl. 

And I think she's pretty lucky, too, having a caring, attentive daddy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > She realized how this all adds up and then said: Papa, no more mags, I wanna save up for something else!!
> ...




She is Papa's little pride and joy, and what a blessing it is so see her beginning to think independently. That is a blessing that I cannot even begin to describe. She is going to grow up to be one smart, highly-motivated, beautiful woman and the man who is lucky enough to get to marry her (he must of course get past my shotgun first) will be one lucky dude.


Ahhh, life is good. Challenging, but good.

I worked almost 13 hours yesterday, only work 5 today, so I get to goof off some in USMB...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 16, 2015)

I just love this. It really illustrates how time actually does seem to fly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I just love this. It really illustrates how time actually does seem to fly.




That made me want to cry with joy. And it gave me an idea.

Cassy, you are simply among thae best.

I am so glad that you joined USMB.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2015)

Happy TGIF to our wonderful Cappuccinistas, and here's to a good weekend.

I'm in and out a lot, hope to see some fine conversation here.

I also have a date Saturday night, woohoo!!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2015)

Everyone............


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 18, 2015)

just had my cereal w/ non-dairy milk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 18, 2015)

Fried plantains .....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2015)

Morning Everyone!  It's been Springtime here in NW Ohio for the past two days.  Rain for today and tomorrow but I'm so grateful to see Winter go away.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 19, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 19, 2015)

Spent part of this pretty spring day sitting at my computer and engaging in "discussions" on a couple of the more noted topics of our day.

WTF was I thinking about?

I have had only one cup of coffee.   Again: wtf was I thinking?

I am gonna have another then I may do some spring cleaning to surprise the spouse.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 19, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Spent part of this pretty spring day sitting at my computer and engaging in "discussions" on a couple of the more noted topics of our day.
> 
> WTF was I thinking about?
> 
> ...


I did some Spring cleaning last week,  Wish I had the energy to wash windows...  I'll get to it.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 19, 2015)

Yum.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Spent part of this pretty spring day sitting at my computer and engaging in "discussions" on a couple of the more noted topics of our day.
> 
> WTF was I thinking about?
> 
> ...




Good to see you hear, Ilar.

Hope you are well and prospering.

Here, have a cuppa cappu!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Here's to wishing all of you a fine start into your week:


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 21, 2015)

Kippers for breakfast.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Spent the morning weeding and mulching my vegetable garden.  My tomatoes are doing great.  I already have one green tomato the size of a tennis ball and about 7 the size of marbles.....going to have some good eating soon....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistikas!



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>



Cassy......quit posting in invisible ink...........

Oops....I see now you posted a picture....but it isn't showing up for me.....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Oops....I see now you posted a picture....but it isn't showing up for me.



Oops, I wonder why it isn't working. It's pineapple upside-down cake.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Oops....I see now you posted a picture....but it isn't showing up for me.
> ...




I don't know....some of Esme's don't show up either...maybe it's my browser.....can you see the picture?


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't see Casey's image thingie either.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I don't know....some of Esme's don't show up either...maybe it's my browser.....can you see the picture?



Yes, I can see mine, but some of Drifter's in the cat thread I can't, more so in the earlier part of that.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know....some of Esme's don't show up either...maybe it's my browser.....can you see the picture?
> ...



This is the first time I can't see one of yours.....there are several of Esmeralda's that I can't see mingled with others in different posts that I can see perfectly.  I was getting that little blue box instead of the image on yours, but now it is completely blank.  It's strange....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> It's strange....



If I could sing, I'd pick the Twilight Zone them.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 21, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > It's strange....
> ...




Yep.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> I can't see Casey's image thingie either.




It's delicious!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world!

Rise, shine, do not forget to hump today, this is very important, for today is WEDNESDAY: Hump-Day!






And you can try some Cappuccino-Chips today!!!



"This is a gas-station Cappuccino"


----------



## Mindful (Apr 22, 2015)

Coffee and baklava in the Turkish coffee shop today.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Coffee and baklava in the Turkish coffee shop today.


Chocgüzelle!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see Casey's image thingie either.
> ...



That's probably why we can't see it......damn, Stat ate it!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Oh wow....I spoke too soon......I see it now.....and it does look delicious....it's got pecans.  I love anything with pecans.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


wooo I see the "bad boy" woo hoo


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2015)

Waffle sandwich ....
*The Old-School*
Corned beef, melted Swiss cheese, sauerkraut, and Russian dressing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2015)

Potato bites with corned beef and cheese...Erin Go Bragh


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2015)

caution explicit photo


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh Hell yes...

Spicy Shrimp Sandwich with Chipotle Avocado Mayonnaise


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yum!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 23, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Oh Hell yes...
> 
> Spicy Shrimp Sandwich with Chipotle Avocado Mayonnaise




Damn, that looks so good...........


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)

Poached eggs on toast.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2015)

*Good Day of THOR, I Cappuccccccccinisti della Terrrrrrrra!*

These interesting little things:







Are made out of Dinkel. Dinkel-choco-cranberry cookies. Just had some at a tram stop this am. Delicious.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2015)

Crispy poutine hash brown waffles anyone ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




More excess.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2015)

Mindful said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Ist aber wunderbar!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 23, 2015)

Prayer Request!

I'm going in for surgery next Monday. The Doc says I'll be under general anesthesia for about 6 hours or so. They're gonna' take most of the skin off the back of my head and replace it with some off my thigh. A nerve may also be sacrificed near my right shoulder so it looks like pushups and are a no-no for a while, maybe forever. Doc says I'll still have my Fine Motor Skills so I'll still be able to play Guitars and fly R/C Model Planes!

But, there's always the possibility you don't wake up from this sort of thing so if I don't then just remember: Soylent Green is People!


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)

Have a Pimms and a cucumber sandwich.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > More excess.
> ...


Is wunderbar German for wet bar ?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Prayer Request!
> 
> I'm going in for surgery next Monday. The Doc says I'll be under general anesthesia for about 6 hours or so. They're gonna' take most of the skin off the back of my head and replace it with some off my thigh. A nerve may also be sacrificed near my right shoulder so it looks like pushups and are a no-no for a while, maybe forever. Doc says I'll still have my Fine Motor Skills so I'll still be able to play Guitars and fly R/C Model Planes!
> 
> But, there's always the possibility you don't wake up from this sort of thing so if I don't then just remember: Soylent Green is People!




Mad Scientist 

I will be saying mi sh'berach for you, dude!

And thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Prayer Request!
> ...




From me too. All the best.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)

Well........off to the Drogerie.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, since summer is on it's way, time to dust off "The Wise Guys"!



Refrain:

_"Jetzt ist sommer, egal ob man schwitzt oder friert:
Sommer ist was in Deinem Kopf passiert, es ist
Sommer! Ich habe das klar gemacht -
Sommer ist wenn man trotzdem lacht!"_

_"Now it's summer, regardless whether you sweat or freeze,
Summer is what's going on inside your head, it's
Summer! I made it clear -
Summer is when, in spite (of it all) you laugh!"_





Yepp, Germans can rock, too!!!


----------



## Mindful (Apr 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, since summer is on it's way, time to dust off "The Wise Guys"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wearing flip flops. Actually, American fit flops.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 23, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Prayer Request!
> 
> I'm going in for surgery next Monday. The Doc says I'll be under general anesthesia for about 6 hours or so. They're gonna' take most of the skin off the back of my head and replace it with some off my thigh. A nerve may also be sacrificed near my right shoulder so it looks like pushups and are a no-no for a while, maybe forever. Doc says I'll still have my Fine Motor Skills so I'll still be able to play Guitars and fly R/C Model Planes!
> 
> But, there's always the possibility you don't wake up from this sort of thing so if I don't then just remember: Soylent Green is People!



May it all go smoothly for you!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 23, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Prayer Request!
> 
> I'm going in for surgery next Monday. The Doc says I'll be under general anesthesia for about 6 hours or so. They're gonna' take most of the skin off the back of my head and replace it with some off my thigh. A nerve may also be sacrificed near my right shoulder so it looks like pushups and are a no-no for a while, maybe forever. Doc says I'll still have my Fine Motor Skills so I'll still be able to play Guitars and fly R/C Model Planes!
> 
> But, there's always the possibility you don't wake up from this sort of thing so if I don't then just remember: Soylent Green is People!



I'll pray for you


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistas and a TGIF to all of you!

The Tribonians are landing today for the intergalactic USMB-TGIF conference:







I thought I would make them a nice cuppa cappu, what after 2.5 million light-years travel:





​Let's bid a hearty welcome from our friends, the Tribonians!! Their speaker, TyroneSlothrop , will be exiting the mothership soon to shake hands with the USMB delegation!! cereal_killer will be presenting the Tribonians with an emblem for their mothership:





​Welcome, Tribonians!


​


----------



## Mindful (Apr 24, 2015)

Matzoh with lox and cream cheese.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistas and a TGIF to all of you!
> 
> The Tribonians are landing today for the intergalactic USMB-TGIF conference:
> 
> ...




So that's what he looks like.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Prayer Request!
> 
> I'm going in for surgery next Monday. The Doc says I'll be under general anesthesia for about 6 hours or so. They're gonna' take most of the skin off the back of my head and replace it with some off my thigh. A nerve may also be sacrificed near my right shoulder so it looks like pushups and are a no-no for a while, maybe forever. Doc says I'll still have my Fine Motor Skills so I'll still be able to play Guitars and fly R/C Model Planes!
> 
> But, there's always the possibility you don't wake up from this sort of thing so if I don't then just remember: Soylent Green is People!


May you have the protection and intervention of the highest power on Monday ...I ask this of the Universe ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Cappuccinistas and a TGIF to all of you!
> ...




It's what you ALL look like, Liebchen!!!

Tribonian is as Tribonian does!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistas and a TGIF to all of you!
> 
> The Tribonians are landing today for the intergalactic USMB-TGIF conference:
> 
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Alert! Alert!

Tribonian Dignitary (Komrade Level V-B) TyroneSlothrop has arrived. Now, all we have to do is to wait for cereal_killer to awaken..... and come to the slothroppian table.


----------



## mdk (Apr 24, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Happy Friday!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Alert! Alert!
> 
> Tribonian Dignitary (Komrade Level V-B) TyroneSlothrop has arrived. Now, all we have to do is to wait for cereal_killer to awaken..... and come to the slothroppian table.



I knew we should have vacuumed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Alert! Alert!
> ...


Dirt Devil was here in the night.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dirt Devil was here in the night.



Hallelujah! There were enough food crumbs and flower petals to keep him busy into the wee hours.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 24, 2015)

Gözleme 

For lunch.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Rawley (Apr 24, 2015)

Morning Stats.

What's good today?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 24, 2015)

Rawley said:


> Morning Stats.
> 
> What's good today?



What's good? We're not in the sewer. (g)


----------



## Rawley (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Rawley said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Stats.
> ...



Hey Sophie.  That lox you had looked good!.  Not a big fan of matzah though.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 24, 2015)

Rawley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Rawley said:
> ...



Quite high in calories, I discovered.


----------



## Rawley (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Rawley said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Sorry to eat and run, but, later.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Apr 24, 2015)

And may I add my happy TGIF to everyone.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2015)

Beef Wellington...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Beef Wellington...



I've been meaning to make that for years, and still haven't. I'm running out of time. (g)


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Beef Wellington...
> ...


Everybody is going "where is the beef ?" ...wellington....


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 24, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Beef Wellington...



Yum, I've never had it but Gordon Ramsey makes me want to try it all the time. Do you know howto make it?


----------



## Mindful (Apr 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Beef Wellington...
> ...



He swears too much.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Scorpios are hot heads


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)

My husband used to make this, and it really wasn't that hard to make. The trick was to be absolutely certain that the meringue had a very good seal, or the ice cream, of course, would melt in the oven.

Baked Alaska


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Gözleme
> 
> For lunch.




I usually do Lahmacun....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Rawley said:


> Morning Stats.
> 
> What's good today?



Hot Cappu with some brandy inside!!!

Good to see you, Rawley !


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Beef Wellington...
> ...



IT. IS. AWESOME!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Hey, I resemble that comment!! =?)/(&&$§%)/()=/(?&(%$%/§$&"§%$§$&$&"§%/$(($/$//%$!!!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

So, chirrun, here is the saga of *corn syrup in Germany*.







*+*







= There is no such product here.
Well, fooey.​
And I got this really good huge plastic thing with four other plastic thingies for my daughter to blow HUGE bubbles outside, including an instruction manual as to how to make your own bubble soap:

-1 cup corn syrup
-6 cups of cold water
-2 cups of palmolive or something like that.

Since there is no such thing as corn syrup in Germany, I googled how to make it (how much do you wanna bet that google sends me corn syrup ads starting tomorrow?):

75 gram sugar
225 g water.
Boil, boil, toil corn syrup.

Ok, I'm a brute, but I can do this!

So, I made corn syrup ala Allemagne (  ) mixed the stuff together and out the door we went, me, my daugher and her BFF, who is slumber partying here (they are watching Scooby Doo even as I type this important missive!).

I put the homemade soap in the big plastic tray thingy, my daughter used one of the big, round, flat plastic forms, put it in the water, held it up, moved it ----

and out came the biggest friggin bubble I have ever seen in my life, about 3/4 the size of my daughter.  The bubble raised a little and then popped, but instead of disappearing, it deflated like a balloon and I saw this sugary thing forming that looked like an alien life form dropping to the ground.

Happy over our mega huge friggin balloons, we then dropped syrupy aliens from the sky for about 90 minutes.  The sidewalk now looks like the crime scene of a cotton candy orgy-massacre something-something. 

Thank G-d storms are in the forecast for tomorrow.

And that, chirrun, was the saga of home-made corn syrup in Germany.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)

LOL...once again, you pulled through! I would love to have seen those huge bubbles AND their aftermath.
Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> LOL...once again, you pulled through! I would love to have seen those huge bubbles AND their aftermath.
> Sounds like a lot of fun.




I have it on film!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I have it on film!!!



Perfect!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, chirrun, here is the saga of *corn syrup in Germany*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should have taken pictures.........now we're all wondering what that mess looked like........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...once again, you pulled through! I would love to have seen those huge bubbles AND their aftermath.
> ...



Pictures or video?  It would be hilarious if you had a video!


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Apr 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> So, chirrun, here is the saga of *corn syrup in Germany*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great story, stats


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...




I do!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 24, 2015)

add corn syrup bubbles


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

So, after a long, long, long slumber party, around midnight my time, the little ones finally went to sleep. Little princess Statalina banned me from the room for about 20 minutes (lol) and then called me into said room. She and her BFF made cool stuff with glow-sticks:


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 24, 2015)

Mertex 

This looked fun in the amazing race  Which couple do you like and which couple gets on your nerves?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex
> 
> This looked fun in the amazing race  Which couple do you like and which couple gets on your nerves?


drifter
That was neat....I wonder if they were still cold?

I still like Laura and Tyler.  They obviously didn't strike up a romance, which says a lot about them, they're not needy of a partner....yet they are working very nicely  together.  They're my favorite.  I also like Mike and Rochelle, who I thought didn't have a chance in hell when the race started, they are so nice to each other, work well together,  are really a neat couple and have done really well in the challenges.

I like Blair.....he's such a nice guy, but Hayley......she needs to shut up once in a while, she grinds on my nerves with her incessant talking and constant badgering of Blair, and her annoying voice.   I don't care for Jelani, although she has quieted down some  - she was another one that acted superior over her partner Jelani who I think is very nice.  The other couple Matt/Ashley are probably going to go out next week....he took so long trying to match the wooden shoes, they ended up last....now they have a speed bump to deal with next week....don't know if they will recover.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2015)

Good 25 April, 2015, Cappuccinistis!

My name is HAL:






For a delicious Cuppa Cappu I will open the pod bay doors.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 25, 2015)

Addicted to cucumber sandwiches!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex
> ...



I like the same two couples you like and Haley and Blair both get on my nerves. She gets on my nerves because she's whiny and talks too much, he gets on my nerves too , I think it's the way he acts like a victim of her , I mean she is nerve racking but he handles it weird.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 25, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



So delicate! I would be so very sick.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 25, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


one of my friends told me about her show


----------



## Mertex (Apr 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex
> ...



I meant to say Jenny.....Jelani is actually nice.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 26, 2015)

Even more lox. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistas, and a good Sunday to all of you.

My 8 year old daughter is wearing me out, I can't keep up with her, what with soccer, roller-skates, swimming, hide and seek......

Oy, Gewalt!!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistas, and a good Sunday to all of you.
> 
> My 8 year old daughter is wearing me out, I can't keep up with her, what with soccer, roller-skates, swimming, hide and seek......
> 
> Oy, Gewalt!!!



This killer thunderstorm system, or what was left of it which wasn't much, has just about completed its run through these parts and the dark clouds are parting for the sun.  I'm home after a spell of travelling and delighted to sit on my porch of an early morning or late afternoon and hear the call of the wood thrush, one of my favorite bird calls and surely its four-part flutelike song has to be the most musical one ringing through the forest primeval... 
​
​


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cappuccinistas, and a good Sunday to all of you.
> ...




Awesome!!

Now, 6 months after the pooch died, my daughter is the proud ower of two sweet parakeets. They sing quite a lot...... at 7 am...... ugh......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 26, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




As G-d my witness is, I have made EXACTLY that meal for my little one. She loves the fruit plate. We do it alot in summer as the evening meal.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistas, and a good Sunday to all of you.
> 
> My 8 year old daughter is wearing me out, I can't keep up with her, what with soccer, roller-skates, swimming, hide and seek......
> 
> Oy, Gewalt!!!




Yep, those little ones have more energy than you can get out of a can of Red Bull........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Now that looks yummy............almost like Eggs Benedict.....except with bacon!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Now that looks yummy............almost like Eggs Benedict.....except with bacon!



It's even made with salmon now, but I'll stick to either the ham or bacon. Tried making it once, but my white sauce was a complete failure.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 26, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Now that looks yummy............almost like Eggs Benedict.....except with bacon!
> ...




I love salmon, but not for breakfast........the bacon would be good, might have to try it soon.  I buy the Knorr packages, you just add milk and butter.....they're good and easy.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Excellent, and I'm putting that on my list, pronto! Thank you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2015)

Good Morning (sniff, sniff) Cappuccinistas.

My little one got a cold at the weekend and I feel it trying to claw it's way through my body.

Ugh.

Oh, well, have cuppa cappu.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2015)

"Traumfänger"


----------



## Mindful (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning (sniff, sniff) Cappuccinistas.
> 
> My little one got a cold at the weekend and I feel it trying to claw it's way through my body.



Take care of yourself, and feel better soon!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning (sniff, sniff) Cappuccinistas.
> ...




Ugh....


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> ​
> Now, 6 months after the pooch died, my daughter is the proud ower of two sweet parakeets. They sing quite a lot...... at 7 am...... ugh......



Do you cover the cage with a dark cloth at night? They should stay quiet if you keep them under a dark cover.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




Yes, I do that. They are wonderful little birdies but lord do they love to sing.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dajjal said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I kept my birdy up late at night, so she used to sleep late in the mornings like me.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...




Yep....they have to have darkness to keep quiet and sleep.......


----------



## Mertex (Apr 27, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>



So far so good.....as the saying goes.........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 28, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinitis!

Busy day for me, won't be on so much.

Have a good day.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 28, 2015)

“Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food” said the Greek physician Hippocrates more than two thousand years ago.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello, all!


----------



## mdk (Apr 28, 2015)

Good morning everyone! I hope ya'll are having a great day thus far. It is my birthday-eve and I am feeling wonderful even though I am sad that I am getting older. lol


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> Good morning everyone! I hope ya'll are having a great day thus far. It is my birthday-eve and I am feeling wonderful even though I am sad that I am getting older. lol



Happy birthday-eve, and a happy birthday, also!


----------



## mdk (Apr 28, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone! I hope ya'll are having a great day thus far. It is my birthday-eve and I am feeling wonderful even though I am sad that I am getting older. lol
> ...



Thanks! Where in the hell did the time go? lol


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> Thanks! Where in the hell did the time go? lol



Seriously, the older a person gets, the faster the time goes!

Remember how time seemed to come to a halt as a child, when waiting for the next birthday or fun holiday? Hell, now everything is 'fast forward'.


----------



## mdk (Apr 28, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Where in the hell did the time go? lol
> ...



So true. As a kid though summer seemed to be over in a hot minute. lol


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> So true. As a kid though summer seemed to be over in a hot minute. lol



LOL! You are so right about that. Over in the blink of an eye.


----------



## mdk (Apr 28, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > So true. As a kid though summer seemed to be over in a hot minute. lol
> ...



I do miss the days when my biggest worry was if the weather was nice enough to go the pool.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 28, 2015)

mdk said:


> I do miss the days when my biggest worry was if the weather was nice enough to go the pool



Same here. I practically lived at the pool. And yes, those were the days. No responsibilities to speak of, no big worries. I probably didn't realize or appreciate how easy things were. I sure do now, though.

Anyway, you have a marvelous birthday tomorrow. Live it up!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 28, 2015)

sip and grin...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2015)

mdk


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2015)

Can't believe how cool it is here this morning........in the 40's......had to dig up my long warm pants and long-sleeve shirt.....brrrrr

I'm going to enjoy it because the weatherman already warned that it will be going up pretty soon........won't be long before we are having days in the 100's.....


----------



## mdk (Apr 29, 2015)

Mertex said:


> mdk



Thank you so much! I can't believe I am 35 now. Pap Pap is getting old. lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you all who prayed for me, the operation was a success!

I was under for 12 hours but it felt like only an instant!

I'll probably be discharged tomorrow then I'll start the Rehab! (Oh joy!)


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Thank you all who prayed for me, the operation was a success!
> 
> I was under for 12 hours but it felt like only an instant!
> 
> I'll probably be discharged tomorrow then I'll start the Rehab! (Oh joy!)



((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Thank you all who prayed for me, the operation was a success!
> 
> I was under for 12 hours but it felt like only an instant!
> 
> I'll probably be discharged tomorrow then I'll start the Rehab! (Oh joy!)



Excellent news, and we're happy to hear it!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 29, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Thank you all who prayed for me, the operation was a success!
> 
> I was under for 12 hours but it felt like only an instant!
> 
> I'll probably be discharged tomorrow then I'll start the Rehab! (Oh joy!)


reading this just now gave me a huge uplift ..a surge of feeling good....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 29, 2015)

Awwwww, the poor baby is trying to get a drink through the window glass. LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Thank you all who prayed for me, the operation was a success!
> 
> I was under for 12 hours but it felt like only an instant!
> 
> I'll probably be discharged tomorrow then I'll start the Rehab! (Oh joy!)




Glad yer back!!!  Yasher Koach!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 30, 2015)

Mood Gorning, Paccupissintis of the Dorlw!!!


Oh, I am feeling dsilexci tihs Romning!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Thank you all who prayed for me, the operation was a success!
> 
> I was under for 12 hours but it felt like only an instant!
> 
> I'll probably be discharged tomorrow then I'll start the Rehab! (Oh joy!)



Good news are always Great!......glad to hear your operation was a success and hope that the rest will also work out great for you....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)

We're having another cool morning here..........I had to drag out some warm PJ's......last night......argh......


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mertex Wow, what's Dan going to do now that he realizes the 6 alliance isn't as tight as he thought? He's probably too stupid to realize it. Mike's so cute ( sorry). Looks like Tyler and Carolyn are still hanging in there though I wonder for how long.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex Wow, what's Dan going to do now that he realizes the 6 alliance isn't as tight as he thought? He's probably too stupid to realize it. Mike's so cute ( sorry). Looks like Tyler and Carolyn are still hanging in there though I wonder for how long.




Well, last night was a humdinger....I wasn't surprised at all that Mike was just bluffing about giving his other immunity idol to Shirrin.  I told my husband, I bet he is going to pull a fast one, since he didn't give it to her right there and then.  Thankfully, some went ahead and voted for her anyway, they must have thought like I did...that Mike is shifty....like when he wasn't going to go ahead and pay $20 for letter from home.  If Shirrin had remained, things could have shifted in Mike's favor again with Dan being rather wishy-washy.  Mike is a nice looking guy, but he is not playing the game (socially) really well.  He's going to have to continue winning immunities, because as soon as doesn't, they are going to force him to play his immunity idol and the next time he will be gone.  Now, I'm leaning toward Tyler....he's kinda quiet and not as annoying as Rodney or Dan or Mike.  Since Joe is gone, I'll probably be shifting toward the ones I like the way they play.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 30, 2015)

Carne Asada Curly Fries with Guacamole


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Carne Asada Curly Fries with Guacamole




Okay, and thank you!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Apr 30, 2015)

And a chili relleno or so, on the side. (g)


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex Wow, what's Dan going to do now that he realizes the 6 alliance isn't as tight as he thought? He's probably too stupid to realize it. Mike's so cute ( sorry). Looks like Tyler and Carolyn are still hanging in there though I wonder for how long.
> ...



I liked Tyler all along, so I'm ok with that. I don't think Mike would win either even at the end but I just think he's handsome as you know  (shallow)


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yep, of the ones that are left, Tyler is the my choice, but Sierra is already aware that Tyler is a bigger challenge than Rodney and Dan as far as winning goes.  She may be able to convince them.....she's already tried with Dan.  Tyler and his group will have to win an immunity challenge, because if Mike wins again, and knowing he has an immunity idol, some might be willing to along with him for the ride hoping they might have a chance to go to the end.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Carne Asada Curly Fries with Guacamole



Yummmy........


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 1, 2015)

Good Morning, TGIF and Happy May Day to our Cappuccinistis!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2015)

Hope everyone does.........


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (May 1, 2015)

almost to page 100


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2015)

Happy May Day!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2015)

In front of the White House, 1923. A different kind of pole dancing, back in the day.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 1, 2015)

Hi all, just stopping in to say hi quick. Was out of town this whole week on a convention for work and am exhausted!! Sorry I haven't been around much. Dealing with a lot of stress but hopefully it'll settle down soon and I can hang out more. Hope you guys are doing well!!


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Happy May Day!



My birthday falls on Mother's Day this year..........argh..........


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> My birthday falls on Mother's Day this year..........argh..........



Wow, that should be a full day!


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > My birthday falls on Mother's Day this year..........argh..........
> ...



Should be fun....not having to cook, being treated more special because of two celebrations! 

I just don't like how fast birthdays come around lately!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Should be fun....not having to cook, being treated more special because of two celebrations!
> 
> I just don't like how fast birthdays come around lately!



Looks like you don't need to be told to enjoy every minute of that day! 

As for how fast the time goes...it's like 'fast forward' on video. Lightning speed!


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Should be fun....not having to cook, being treated more special because of two celebrations!
> ...




Yeah......I remember when Mondays came around and it would be a long wait till Friday.......now it's almost like Friday follows Friday.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Scary, what?



Buon Giorno, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!


I present:








UPSIDE-DOWN Cappuccino, aka Cuppagiro!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...




Looks good.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Makes ya wanna drink to the bottom!!!


----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Especially if you haven't had your morning cup........like me........gotta go have me some java, right now!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 2, 2015)

Mertex  Blair & hayley are doing good, are they really best friends? She still gets in my nerves  I can't believe Mike and Rochelle made it to third place, will they be able to keep going?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex  Blair & hayley are doing good, are they really best friends? She still gets in my nerves  I can't believe Mike and Rochelle made it to third place, will they be able to keep going?



I think Blair has a lot of patience......otherwise they would have already lost.  Not only does Hayley talk too much, she also has an annoying voice.  But, Blair has decided not to let her constant nagging bother him, so they have done well.  Best friends?  I don't know that he is actually fond of her......he's just a nice guy who wants to win a million.

Mike and Rochelle amaze me.  I wouldn't mind if they were to win.....they are so down to earth.  I hope they do win....

drifter


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccino-Slurpers of this world.

A good Sunday to all of you.


Oh, and have a cookie with your Cappu!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 3, 2015)

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 3, 2015)

Pecan Pralines.....yum.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Pecan Pralines.....yum.





You are causing me to want to sin....


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> You are causing me to want to sin



We are strong! Head for the celery!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > You are causing me to want to sin
> ...




Hell, no. I'm off to the Ice Parlor.

Oh, wait, it's 1 am here.

Crap.....


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, wait, it's 1 am here.
> 
> Crap.....



Hee hee. Sweet dreams!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra.

Enjoying an Espesso/Cappuccino mix (home blend) today.




Lots of work today.....


----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone....hope everyone is having a fun day.

*The FBI had an opening for an assassin. After all the background checks, interviews and testing were done, there were 3 finalists: two men and a woman.*

*For the final test, the FBI agents took one of the men to a large metal door and handed him a gun. "We must know that you will follow your instructions no matter what the circumstances. Inside the room you find your wife sitting in a chair... Kill her!!"*

*The man said, "You can't be serious. I could never shoot my wife." The agent said, "Then you're not the right man for this job. Take your wife and go home."*

*The second man was given the same instructions. He took the gun and went into the room. All was quiet for about 5 minutes. The man came out with tears in his eyes, "I tried, but I can't kill my wife." The agent said, "You don't have what it takes. Take your wife and go home."*

*Finally, it was the woman's turn. She was given the same instructions, to kill her husband. She took the gun and went into the room. Shots were heard, one after another. They heard screaming, crashing, banging on the walls. After a few minutes, all was quiet.*

*The door opened slowly and there stood the woman, wiping the sweat from her brow. "This gun is loaded with blanks" she said. "I had to kill him with the chair!"*


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 5, 2015)

Dig in. It's all perfectly healthy, here in Cyber World.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 5, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>





Ooooh.....so pretty....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 5, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Good morning everyone....hope everyone is having a fun day.
> 
> *The FBI had an opening for an assassin. After all the background checks, interviews and testing were done, there were 3 finalists: two men and a woman.*
> 
> ...




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 6, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world!

Happy Humpings today!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 6, 2015)

A good day for porch sitting, once the rain lets up here.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>




Pretty.........


----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2015)

Been gone all day.......went to lunch with friends, now I'm going off again.....but Hi, everyone..


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 7, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis!

I hope you had happy Humpings yesterday!

Today is the Day of Thor, so we need a stormy-looking Cappu...







Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 7, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Dot Com (May 7, 2015)

up early today, like ystrdy, to TCB


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, und TGIF!

Or is it TGIB???


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, und TGIF!
> 
> Or is it TGIB???


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 8, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone, Today I get to go to a carnival my daughter's school is putting on and she's super excited about it. It's so cute to see her so happy. Have a good one!!


----------



## Mindful (May 8, 2015)

French breakfast in Marrakech.


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like this......


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2015)

*I'm so glad it's Friday.... I haven't been so excited about Friday since last Friday.*


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2015)

Its Friday already?!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 8, 2015)

A flowerbed. Literally.


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2015)

One day's take of my radishes.....have to start eating them faster.....


----------



## Mertex (May 8, 2015)

drifter

How did you like Survivor this past Wednesday?  Tyler is gone....can't feel sorry for him, he wasn't able to win any immunity challenges.  But now, it is getting really interesting...if Mike doesn't win the next immunity challenge, he will probably bid adieu....looks like they are all gunning for him. 

Rodney really made a spectacle of himself, whining about one of them not giving him their reward....what the heck!  They earned it....if you want reward, you need to earn it at least once....he needs to go, too.  It's looking pretty good for Carolyn....she still has her immunity idol. and nobody knows about it except Tyler, and he's gone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2015)

Mertex said:


> *I'm so glad it's Friday.... I haven't been so excited about Friday since last Friday.*





And I will get this excited again next Friday!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 8, 2015)

This evening I just sang a long concert dedicated to the 70th anniversary of VE-Day.

The concert was almost entirely in English.  It was a nice change of pace from what I usually do.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 9, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and a good Saturday to you!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)

Good morning - good people..........

We're getting so much rain lately.....it was rainy all day yesterday, and we're supposed to get rain this weekend and all of next week....most unusual.  It doesn't rain all day, it is just dark and dreary, and it sprinkles in between little showers....much needed, so I'm not complaining at all...


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter
> 
> How did you like Survivor this past Wednesday?  Tyler is gone....can't feel sorry for him, he wasn't able to win any immunity challenges.  But now, it is getting really interesting...if Mike doesn't win the next immunity challenge, he will probably bid adieu....looks like they are all gunning for him.
> 
> Rodney really made a spectacle of himself, whining about one of them not giving him their reward....what the heck!  They earned it....if you want reward, you need to earn it at least once....he needs to go, too.  It's looking pretty good for Carolyn....she still has her immunity idol. and nobody knows about it except Tyler, and he's gone.


Mertex
I'm in California right now, so I haven't been able to see it. WOW Tyler gone! Rodney is a big cry baby  I think Mike will be gone, but I am excited to see who is going to emerge as winner


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 9, 2015)

Morning everybody! I'm just lounging in bed drinking some coffee, surfing the web.

My Sister is coming to visit for a week or so. She wants to visit the Amish Community round here and visit Gettysburg about 15 miles from my house. We'll visit Grandpa down at Arlington Cemetery too. Ill pick her up at about 11:30 tonight. My Wife is in California on business.

I have two other half sisters, one I haven't seen since her wedding in 1979 (or 1980 cant remember) and the other is into weird, New Age, Ascended Master, Pleiades People stuff.

Gotta' go shopping, finish mowing the lawn (great weather for it) and straighten up the house so my sister doesn't think I'm a TOTAL slob!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 9, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Morning everybody! I'm just lounging in bed drinking some coffee, surfing the web.
> 
> My Sister is coming to visit for a week or so. She wants to visit the Amish Community round here and visit Gettysburg about 15 miles from my house. We'll visit Grandpa down at Arlington Cemetery too. Ill pick her up at about 11:30 tonight. My Wife is in California on business.
> 
> ...



Neat! I hope you have a lot of fun with your family. I am visiting my significant others family in california right now.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 9, 2015)

Hi all, we've had a lot of rain here as well. It's going to get close to 70 today and I will be planting lot of stuff in the garden. My daughter is going over to her cousin's for a sleepover and is super excited.

Have a good Saturday all!!


----------



## Dot Com (May 9, 2015)

long-awaited w/e is here.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter
> ...




drifter 

Yep, Mike had to play his immunity idol, and he convinced several to vote for Tyler.  Dan and Rodney are hanging on....two that I hate to see go to the end.  There's Mike, Will, Rodney and Dan, and from the women only Sierra and Carolyn are left...Mike has to win an immunity idol next Wednesday in order to stay in....I'm sure they will all vote for him if he doesn't.  Then it will be slim pickings.  I don't want Dan to win, and Rodney and Will would just be weaklings that anyone would take along to the end to insure a win.

I guess from what's left, I like Carolyn the most, and she wasn't one of my favorites until after Joe got booted out.


----------



## Mertex (May 9, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, we've had a lot of rain here as well. It's going to get close to 70 today and I will be planting lot of stuff in the garden. My daughter is going over to her cousin's for a sleepover and is super excited.
> 
> Have a good Saturday all!!




My veg garden is exploding with all the rain we've had.  I've already made some fried green tomatoes, as my plants are bursting with green tomatoes.  None have turned red yet...maybe by next week.  My radishes did well, but it's getting too hot for them now...they don't like the heat much.  I think I might have some nice green beans in a couple of weeks....the plants already have some tiny thin ones hanging on....looking forward to a lot of grilled veggies.

Girls love sleepovers....I remember when my daughter used to have them...I always had to go and quiet them down caused they would giggle and laugh way into the night....and their voices would carry over the AC vents....argh......but they had so much fun.  Hope your daughter enjoys herself.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Morning everybody! I'm just lounging in bed drinking some coffee, surfing the web.
> 
> My Sister is coming to visit for a week or so. She wants to visit the Amish Community round here and visit Gettysburg about 15 miles from my house. We'll visit Grandpa down at Arlington Cemetery too. Ill pick her up at about 11:30 tonight. My Wife is in California on business.
> 
> ...




Hey, dude, hope you have a good time with your sister!!

Don't forget to hide the Penthouse-mags way, way, way under the bed!!!



And I'm really glad that you are stopping by the CC so regularly.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the World!

Today, for the first time ever, my daugher made coffee for me and brought it to me in bed. That was 7 AM this morning, about 5 hours ago. Early bird makes the coffee!

She set her alarm clock in her room, got up early, got the coffee pot all set up and brewed the cool stuff for me all on her own. When I am not using my milk frother to make Cappu, I usually brew ground espresso beans. The coffee then tastes stronger but actually has less caffeine and less acid. I heard her get up and her little feet padd off into the kitchen, so I figured she was up to something.

So, she brought it into my room and I tasted it: it was WAY too strong, but with some milk and a little sugar and a BIG hug and kiss from Papa, I got it down.

My heart is now going about 400 over 200 right now...



Usually at this time on Sunday we go swimming, but when we got to the local pool, it apparently had a major plumbing leak overnight and is unexpectedly closed today. Bummer.  Then, on the way back home, my bike got a flat and the inner tire that a buddy put in about 9 months ago is non-standard and cannot be blown up by a normal pump. So, we came back home and, seeing dreary clouds in the sky and considering that little Miss Statalina did an overnighter at her best friend's place on Friday and is still tired from it, she is now enjoying a Scooby-Doo marathon on Cartoonito and I am sitting right next to her, USMBing. Later, we will go roller skating. So, Wolfsister77 - I know what you went through. 

My little daughter also saw some of my fractals on the computer and is now totally turned on by them. I had my fractal program active whilst USMBing...

*ALL ON HER OWN*, without a hint from me, she looked at the orginal Mandelbrot configuration and said, in German, "Papa, this pattern is all over the place, in plants, in the forests, in animals".

I was floored. She is 8 years old and noticed this all on her own. I then curved my finger and she yipped for joy and said "Papa, this pattern is in US, too".  And then I showed her some pics of neigboring galaxies and she said "Papa, it's out there, too".  And I just nodded. Smart little cookie, my Princess Statalina.

So, we just had a discussion about the interesting mathematical pattern that makes Mandelbrot so interesting, which is why I just revived this Fractal thread that had been getting dusty:

Fractals US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

If you haven't been their before, the first posting is really, really helpful. There are now 800 fractals out there, prolly less than 0.001% of all possible fractals to be found on the net, so if you are into that kind of stuff, feel free to help get that thread really revved up again. And though it's a helluva lot of postings, you might want to just scan through all of them really fast, to avoid too many duplications.

Cool stuff. Ok, time to go skating. Please wish me luck that I don't break an ankle.



And have a good Sunday, folks!!!


Derideo_Te  - I thought the Mandelbrot account from this morning would especially interest you.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 10, 2015)

*Happy Mother's Day...*


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 10, 2015)

*Happy Birthday, Mertex! You can change the wording on top of the cake.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

What, did Mertex turn 25 today???


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day to all you mom's out there and Happy Birthday Mertex 

Although my mom passed away a few years ago, my daughter and I can spend some time together today and that will we wonderful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you mom's out there and Happy Birthday Mertex
> 
> Although my mom passed away a few years ago, my daughter and I can spend some time together today and that will we wonderful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 10, 2015)

For Mertex :


----------



## Mertex (May 10, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Happy Mother's Day* to all you mom's out there and Happy Birthday Mertex
> 
> Although my mom passed away a few years ago, my daughter and I can spend some time together today and that will we wonderful.



Same to you Wolfie....hope you have a great day enjoying spending time with your daughter.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 11, 2015)

Spent mother's day traipsing all over Arlington Cemetary with my sister visiting Grandpa and the Kennedy's. Saw the Iwo Jima memorial up close for the first time. It's on its own roundabout so it's sorta hard to park there.


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Spent mother's day traipsing all over Arlington Cemetary with my sister visiting Grandpa and the Kennedy's. Saw the Iwo Jima memorial up close for the first time. It's on its own roundabout so it's sorta hard to park there.View attachment 41072




Nice.....


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> For Mertex :



Woohoo......!


----------



## Dot Com (May 11, 2015)

just now having my Sumatra french press.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 11, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis, and a good Monday to you all!


----------



## Mertex (May 11, 2015)

A dark and gloomy day here in South Texas........we're supposed to get rain all week....which we need, so I won't complain...


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 11, 2015)

I had a good day, although it was spent mostly sleeping, or fighting against it. A dark day, a comfy position in my chair....voila!

*Mertex*, did the birthday cake come through, that I posted for you? If not, my apologies, and next year I'll offer more than one!  That way maybe at least one will work...hopefully.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 11, 2015)

Mertex


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 12, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, and a good Tuesday to you all!

In and out a lot today, also travelling a lot, so will be tapatalking some...


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 12, 2015)

It's been raining the past 2 days here. I'm not complaining. We need it and everything is greening up nicely. Crabapple tress are in bloom and tulips are popping everywhere. It's a beautiful time of the year. Have a good one all!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 12, 2015)

Good morning/afternoon.

Tuesday's flowers with a twist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 13, 2015)

Good Humping Morning, happy humping Cappuccinistis!

Why humping?

Today is Hump-Day!!

We must do out sacred duty and hump for the day!!

Biga Cafe on Twitter Nothing like starting HumpDay with a cappuccino http t.co 0LifkfpLdt 


:caffee:


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I had a good day, although it was spent mostly sleeping, or fighting against it. A dark day, a comfy position in my chair....voila!
> 
> *Mertex*, did the birthday cake come through, that I posted for you? If not, my apologies, and next year I'll offer more than one!  That way maybe at least one will work...hopefully.




I'm glad you mentioned it....I had to go back and look, don't know how I missed it.  Usually my alerts take me to the very last post I read....but somehow it skipped over it.

Thank you so much.......it looks lovely and delicious.......it was a nice day, lots of good wishes and nice comments.   The rain continues....which is good, but every day being dark is kinda depressing.  

Thanks, again!


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2015)

Good morning everyone..........hoping everyone has a


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Good morning everyone..........hoping everyone has a


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 14, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and a good day of Thor to you.
Hope you have enjoyed a hearty helping of happy humpings yesterday!!



Today is Father's Day in Germany, also "Christi Himmelfahrt" (Ascension), which is a national holiday, so most people here have the day off. My daughter came to me yesterday evening because she wanted to celebrate Father's Day with me and just as I suspected from this Sunday posting of mine, she got up before Papa, went to the kitchen and started doing stuff, including making the coffee again. 

She then came into my bedroom and led me to the breakfast nook in our kitchen and I saw this:



 

A little closer up:



 

"Dear Papi, (I wish you) everything good for Father's Day."


That made my day.

She's with me until about 2 PM, then she's invited to a friend's birthday party and although most Germans have the day off, I have 3 hours of work in the afternoon and this evening, when the weather cools down, my best buddy and I are doing a 10-15 K run along the Rhine River.  

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 14, 2015)

What a wonderful start to your day, Stat. Your daughter is a treasure!


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and a good day of Thor to you.
> Hope you have enjoyed a hearty helping of happy humpings yesterday!!
> 
> 
> ...




Happy Father's Day, Stat............enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2015)

drifter

How did you like Survivor last night?  I thought it was amazing....I'm so glad Carolyn played her immunity idol, or she would have gone home with it in her pocket.  I am so glad that Dan was sent packing.  While I wasn't a "Mike" favorite, I disliked Dan even more.  Rodney acts like such a baby, wanting everyone to gift him their rewards cause he hasn't been able to win one for himself....what a putz.

Now I'm pulling for Carolyn.  She wasn't one of my favorites at the start but she seems to be pulling her weight, winning challenges and truly deserving to win.  I can say the same thing about Mike, but I can't overlook Mike's behavior in the past when he didn't keep his word.  I hope Joe wins some award.....most "liked" player or something.

Rodney, Will and Sierra have done nothing to deserve winning Survivor, in my opinion....


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 14, 2015)

*Comfort Gardening?*


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *Comfort Gardening?*



Nice blossoms!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 14, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Nice blossoms!



Oh, clever!

If I were to do this, I might plant butter_cups_.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Nice blossoms!
> ...


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 14, 2015)

Repurpose. The sequel.


----------



## mdk (May 14, 2015)

Afternoon folks! I am spending a long weekend at the cabin and enjoying some cocktails and cards. Cheers!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter
> 
> How did you like Survivor last night?  I thought it was amazing....I'm so glad Carolyn played her immunity idol, or she would have gone home with it in her pocket.  I am so glad that Dan was sent packing.  While I wasn't a "Mike" favorite, I disliked Dan even more.  Rodney acts like such a baby, wanting everyone to gift him their rewards cause he hasn't been able to win one for himself....what a putz.
> 
> ...



Mertex 

I like Mike and Carolyn the best, then Sierra, then Will, I can't stand Rodney. I am so glad Dan is gone what he just got on my nerves, I didn't like his personality at all.

I like Carolyn she's smart and competitive, Mike well you know (it's his smile) hehe


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2015)

Inside story!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2015)

Winter woolies!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 14, 2015)

Carla_Danger Hossfly


----------



## Hossfly (May 14, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Inside story!


It's a loveseat!


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 14, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Carla_Danger Hossfly




Oh my!    They look so real. (giggle)


----------



## Mertex (May 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter
> ...



drifter 
Tomorrow is the finale for Amazing Race - they probably won't win, but I'm rooting for Mike and Rochelle.  They've come so far, and are the most likable couple of all the ones that are left.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 14, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I am rooting for them too, but it is a long shot.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *Comfort Gardening?*




Hawt flowers!!!

I can keep abreast of this subject!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

Well, darn, I missed yesterday mammary moment.

Went running with my buddy and then I was too tired to be on the computer, had a half glass of wine and hit the hay.  9 full hours of sleep. Thank you, Lord.


And a good TGIF to all of our Cappuccinistis out there!

We welcome Hossfly into our midst.

Hoss, don't forget to sign the Cappuccino-Manifesto:

"I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...
I will drink hot coffeine products...

signed,

XXOO  ...................  "


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

BTW, today, being the IDES of May, and with mammaries being a BIG topic, today is officially the day of BIG THINGS in the CC.













Post 'em up!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

Rafflesia Arnoldii, aka "Corpse Plant" because of it's terrible stench. Found in the rainforests of Borneo and Sumatra, this parasitic plant can grow to 3 ft. across, and weigh 15 pounds.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

*Bra Wreaks Havoc!*


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *Bra Wreaks Havoc!*



Failure to support and uplift!

Needs more work. Back to the workshop.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 15, 2015)

You have been warned...


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 15, 2015)

Duck!


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 15, 2015)

Dinosaur bra...


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

*I love Fridays...........







*


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

I harvested 3 pretty good-sized Jalapeño peppers, a handful of string beans, one yellow squash and 2 banana peppers yesterday.......Surely I'll have enough string beans to cook them today.

The Jalapeños have to wait until I have more, so I can stuff them, wrap them in bacon and broil them......yummmmm.

I have a truckload of tomatoes but they are all green.....I've made fried green tomatoes twice...might have to fry some more up tonight!


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

Bet everyone will like this one....


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

Friday's flower.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

18 lbs. 11 oz.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

Longaberger's Home Office in Ohio....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Bet everyone will like this one....




This puts me in quite a quandary....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> 18 lbs. 11 oz.




I dare y'all to peel that one...


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I dare y'all to peel that one...



If I survived it, I'd probably be run out of town after being tarred and feathered.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 15, 2015)

Good Grief!

I leave you guys alone for a little while and come back to find 

Enormous BOOBS and enormous ONIONS.

WTH is the meaning of this?? And does management know?


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I dare y'all to peel that one...
> ...




You'd be crying a lot, too......that's way too much onion.


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Good Grief!
> 
> I leave you guys alone for a little while and come back to find
> 
> ...



No, they left us alone....what can we say?


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Those watermelon pops sure look good.....well, so does the ice cream....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2015)

Mertex  our couple lost


----------



## Mertex (May 15, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex  our couple lost




I know.....I didn't really think they could win, but I was hoping....but I'm glad that Laura and Tyler won it...they were the only other couple that wasn't nagging at each other and acting like total idiots.  They were my choice at first, then I decided Mike and Rochelle were more deserving, but I'm glad that the other two couples didn't win it.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex  our couple lost
> ...



Same here


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 16, 2015)

Good Saturday Morning to all the Cappuccinistis within ether-distance.

I wonder if I may find a sexy barista in Germany...




Oh, well, enough of boobs and onion bulbs, let's concentrate on making coffee with light bulbs!



(this video is awesome)


----------



## Mindful (May 16, 2015)

Back from the desert.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 16, 2015)

Well, this is unique.....


----------



## Mertex (May 16, 2015)

Don't sit on this one.......


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 17, 2015)

drifter said:


>



Gallagher probably buys 60 watermelons at a time!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Don't sit on this one.......


If you do you get a "Spanish Thank you"...grassy ass...
Me Chinese me play Joke


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 17, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Don't sit on this one.......
> ...









Firs we fly the ships then we sail them to the cussomer!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>




Those are some fine-assed plants!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistas of the world.

I had a lot of work during the day on Friday and Saturday, but got to chill out nicely yesterday. Did a nice bike-tour in the evening for about 1 hour. The weather is so nice here, I will bike to one of my clients today - 40 minutes there, 40 minutes back. Fun! $$$ and health all in one.

So, blood, sweat, toil and tears for another week!






+






=


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2015)

Good Morning, i Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Today is "Dienstag" in German - day of service.

So, serve me a cuppa cappu!!!





Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 19, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 20, 2015)

Good Morning, happy humping Cappuccinistis, it's Wednesday and that means


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 20, 2015)

*Good morning!*

*



*


----------



## Mindful (May 20, 2015)

Found a new cafe.


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 21, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Wishing you all a good Thursday!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 21, 2015)

Just hope this person signals before turning her head, and that her hazard lights are in working order.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)

Mertex  My Boy Mike won YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think he looks hotter when he's a little starved but, so glad he won. OMG I still can't stand Dan, what a misogynist he is. He's a big whiny baby. Although Shirin also gets on my nerves. 

Carolyn looked so pretty at the Finale.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 21, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Just hope this person signals before turning her head, and that her hazard lights are in working order.



Does she have this sign on her butt?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Well, this is unique.....




Makes me think of photos on one of our Caribbean trips. The owner had glued several gazillion thing-a-ma-gigs on it. The photos are on a different computer or I'd post them.


----------



## Mertex (May 21, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex  My Boy Mike won YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think he looks hotter when he's a little starved but, so glad he won. OMG I still can't stand Dan, what a misogynist he is. He's a big whiny baby. Although Shirin also gets on my nerves.
> 
> Carolyn looked so pretty at the Finale.




drifter 
Yeah.....when the program started I was all for Carolyn, then I got annoyed with her when she was conspiring with Will and Rodney....I didn't like how they were all so ganging up on Mike (especially when Mike had Carolyn's back at the last tribal)....so I changed my mind about Mike (for the better).  He truly did play the best game....5 immunity challenges is a first...so I was quite happy that he won it.  At the end I didn't want Carolyn to win and was thinking that Rodney was going to beat her at the fire starting challenge, and then she won and I was then worried that she would get the most votes....considering how most felt about Mike...but in the end, I think even Dan voted for Mike.  Mike really deserved to win.  And yes, Carolyn looked so good I didn't recognize her at first! 

I was so happy to see that Joe is going to be in the next Survivor.......I'm rooting for him from the gitgo.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex  My Boy Mike won YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think he looks hotter when he's a little starved but, so glad he won. OMG I still can't stand Dan, what a misogynist he is. He's a big whiny baby. Although Shirin also gets on my nerves.
> ...



Joe's so Cute !!!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait, he was my favorite before he got voted off.


----------



## charwin95 (May 21, 2015)

Hello everyone. I will be joining you for cappuccino. 
Thank you Statist.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

And a hearty welcome to charwin95 !

Here, have a cuppa cappu:


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 22, 2015)

Good Morning and TGIF to all those fine Cappuccinistas out there.

Busy extended weekend coming up with little princess Statalina.

We are taking a 20 K bike tour when I pick her up from school.

And tomorrow we are hitting a roller skating rink and then two parties.

And on Sunday, we are going to a huge indoor multiplex swimming pool complex called AGGUA!!

This is also the weekend to sort through clothes and start to by new - she has just experienced a growth spurt in the last 7 days. It's just amazing to watch.

So, I'll be off and on, tapatalking when I can, but gone a lot this weekend.

Have a great one!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 22, 2015)

Good morning everyone. Woke way too early to a chilly morning. Just took this pic of fog on the lake. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 23, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and a good weekend to you.

Full program with my daughter this weekend, underway a lot.

Have a good one.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2015)

Morning!

I had shitty dreams all night about my sister (rip) and woke up feeling like I didn't sleep.

I hate when that happens.

; (


----------



## Wolfsister77 (May 23, 2015)

So sorry drifter. : (


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> Morning!
> 
> I had shitty dreams all night about my sister (rip) and woke up feeling like I didn't sleep.
> 
> I hate when that happens.



I'll echo Wolfsister's post, and extend my sympathies. May your dreams be better soon.


----------



## Dot Com (May 24, 2015)

just finishing my first


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 24, 2015)

Oh man, my ears are sore! 

I was at the pool today and there an instructor giving a group exercise class. Not only did he have a boombox turned up to 11 but he was literally screaming instructions at the top of his lungs for a solid hour. 

What a buffoon!


----------



## charwin95 (May 24, 2015)

Celebrating our memorial week here in Houston, Tx with my 2 sons. While killing time roaming around Houston waiting for the playoffs game 3 between Golden State and Houston. We run into this guy 


His name is Alex. Hmmm wonder whose cousin is this. Will be here till Tuesday after the 4th game tomorrow. Flying back to Miami Tuesday morning and my 2 sons will fly back to San Diego.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Oh man, my ears are sore!
> 
> I was at the pool today and there an instructor giving a group exercise class. Not only did he have a boombox turned up to 11 but he was literally screaming instructions at the top of his lungs for a solid hour.
> 
> What a buffoon!



Ear plugs!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 24, 2015)

Hey, Capuccinistis, it was a long and wonderful weekend with little Princess Statalina, who went swimming today and discovered the big water slide.  After 4.5 hours of "swimming", waterlogged and totally happy, we then visited with good friends and grilled out together.  Afterward, we got a good look at Jupiter in the night sky.  Cool stuff!!

Hope you all have had a good weekend and I wish you all a good Memorial Day tomorrow.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 25, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistas of the world, and a fine Memorial Day to you.

Here some trivia to read over a nice cuppa cappu:

Stat s daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids one topic per day Page 16 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (May 25, 2015)

Here's wishing everyone a safe and blessed Memorial Day.


----------



## Dot Com (May 25, 2015)

having my morning joe right now


----------



## Mertex (May 25, 2015)

Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend.  I spent the entire weekend in New Orleans.......it was great fun.  So crowded but enjoyed good food and great sights....got home pretty late today.  We had beautiful weather Saturday and Sunday in New Orleans but heard that my home in Texas was under tornado watch and heavy thunderstorms, fortunately the tornado didn't materialize and the storms didn't do any damage to my home or near vicinity.  

We experienced some very heavy rain on the way home today........later heard on the news we were close to an area that got hit with baseball size hail.........so thankful we didn't experience that.

It's late, but just wanted to say "hi" - I missed you all.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

And a happy start into your Tuesday...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 26, 2015)

A prickly factoid for you allz...


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend.  I spent the entire weekend in New Orleans.......it was great fun.  So crowded but enjoyed good food and great sights....got home pretty late today.  We had beautiful weather Saturday and Sunday in New Orleans but heard that my home in Texas was under tornado watch and heavy thunderstorms, fortunately the tornado didn't materialize and the storms didn't do any damage to my home or near vicinity.
> 
> We experienced some very heavy rain on the way home today........later heard on the news we were close to an area that got hit with baseball size hail.........so thankful we didn't experience that.
> 
> It's late, but just wanted to say "hi" - I missed you all.......



Missed you, too, but it sounds like you had a winner of a weekend, and that's great. Even greater to arrive home to see that everything was still intact. Yea!


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 26, 2015)

Anyone remember doing this? A simple pleasure, but I remember it like yesterday.!


----------



## charwin95 (May 26, 2015)

Good morning everyone, 



We enjoyed the playoffs game between Golden State and Houston but going out of Houston was rough. Flights were delayed but I made it back here in Key B. and my 2 sons made it back safely to San Diego. 
My heart and prayers goes to the people of Texas. God bless the families and the loss  of love one. I've witnessed this kind of devastations twice in 2 different countries. It's a scene that I never forget.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 27, 2015)

Abraham Hicks Quotes - Phrases to say during the day - YouTube


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra,

I was not on much yesterday, had oodles of work. Today is the same, until 11 PM tonight, but with little breaks between appointments, like now. 



As charwin95 wrote so beautifully, my thoughts also go to those who are suffering through the flooding in Texas.  At times of crisis, we the people should always stand together. I know many, many Texans, all of them good, warm, friendly, caring, giving people.  I hope that the flooding abates as soon as possible.

And a good Thursday to all of you.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day weekend.  I spent the entire weekend in New Orleans.......it was great fun.  So crowded but enjoyed good food and great sights....got home pretty late today.  We had beautiful weather Saturday and Sunday in New Orleans but heard that my home in Texas was under tornado watch and heavy thunderstorms, fortunately the tornado didn't materialize and the storms didn't do any damage to my home or near vicinity.
> ...



Thanks Cassy........it wasn't until we got back and started watching the news that we realized how close the storms were to our home, and how truly devastating they were.  Wimberly, a really neat tourist town, not more than 50 miles away,  got hit really hard.  Homes were washed away by the flooded Blanco River....sad situations for many families.  I was just thankful that in spite of 4 inches of rain that we got, nothing was damaged....not even the chairs on our deck were turned over.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Good morning everyone, View attachment 41722
> 
> We enjoyed the playoffs game between Golden State and Houston but going out of Houston was rough. Flights were delayed but I made it back here in Key B. and my 2 sons made it back safely to San Diego.
> My heart and prayers goes to the people of Texas. God bless the families and the loss  of love one. I've witnessed this kind of devastations twice in 2 different countries. It's a scene that I never forget.



We drove through Houston on Monday and the weather was beautiful.....who would've guessed that we missed the horrific storms that hit just a few hours later.  Sorry the Rockets lost....my son is a Rocket fan and he can be a bit obnoxious about it, especially when I'm rooting for the Spurs......


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2015)

Hope everyone has a great day, today.  I'm going to the dentist......just for a cleaning, though, so it shouldn't be so tough.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 28, 2015)

One man farmyard!


----------



## charwin95 (May 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra,
> 
> I was not on much yesterday, had oodles of work. Today is the same, until 11 PM tonight, but with little breaks between appointments, like now.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stat. Maybe you already read in my other post that I financially help homeless center in Los Angeles and Miami, wounded and disabled veterans, cancer, heart, kidney and ms research centers. My contributions to human race. I've already activated my team to help Red Cross for the flood victims in Texas yesterday. 
Thank you lord for being blessed.


----------



## charwin95 (May 28, 2015)

Mertex said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone, View attachment 41722
> ...


Hello Mertex... sorry your team lost. We are die hard team of golden state because of our relationship with Mychal Thompson father of Clay T. We flew to Houston just to watch him.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




I guess I misunderstood your post.... thought you were a Houston fan, why I said "sorry the Rockets lost".  I wasn't rooting for Houston....don't know if I could stand my son rubbing it in for however many years it will take the Spurs to win again.  I'm glad the Warriors won......makes life a lot easier....  I'm glad you didn't experience any problems leaving out of Houston other than delays, seems like the highway we were on just a few hours before, got flooded.


----------



## charwin95 (May 28, 2015)

And Good morning everyone. My wife and I are flying to San Diego to meet our new grand daughter (4th) born at 1:20am today from one of my son. All four girls Love of my life.


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> One man farmyard!



He is amazing.........


----------



## Mertex (May 28, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> And Good morning everyone. My wife and I are flying to San Diego to meet our new grand daughter (4th) born at 1:20am today from one of my son. All four girls Love of my life.



Congratulations on the new granddaughter.......you are truly blessed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra,
> ...



No, I didn't read it, I've been swamped with freelance work.

But what you are doing is fantastic.  Good for you.


----------



## Cassy Mo (May 28, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> One man farmyard!



Fantastic, and I'm going to pass this along!


----------



## Mindful (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (May 29, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis and TGIF to you.

I had double work over three days and planned for this day to be off, since I also have work on the weekend.

Woke up with an incredible headache, very, very rare for me. No, I didn't drink last night. I hardly ever drink, although I was planning on hunting bunnyrabbits with some buddies tonight... 

So, I may need to drink in order to get rid of the headache.




Have a good one.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)

Some of my jalape*ñ*os are ready and I was able to stuff a few for lunch today.  They were delicious....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Some of my jalape*ñ*os are ready and I was able to stuff a few for lunch today.  They were delicious....





Hey, the Lachs looks funny....


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis, and a good weekend to all of you.

I have work today and a party to attend this evening.

Time to break out the Smoking...


----------



## Mertex (May 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my jalape*ñ*os are ready and I was able to stuff a few for lunch today.  They were delicious....
> ...



No lachs.......just delicious jalape*ños stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 30, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





Ohhh, bacon.... oh....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2015)

Good Morning and a good Sunday to all our wonderful Cappuccinistis in the Etherweebz!

It's a weird weekend for me, a mix between work, parties, sport and sci-fi.

Oh, that's not weird, it's normal!

Oh, and if you ever wondered what a stats-dude does to kill time, realize that things can change on a dime:

Stat s daily tidbits of weird but not worthless factoids one topic per day Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2015)

And to get the Sunday blood flowing:






Look at that wonderful coffee cup, gents!!!


And for the ladies, notice the nice view out the window!


----------



## Mindful (May 31, 2015)

Breakfast today:








PS: are you snooping, Moonie?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And to get the Sunday blood flowing:
> 
> 
> And for the ladies, notice the nice view out the window!




Can I get  a 2nd cup?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 31, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And to get the Sunday blood flowing:
> ...




You Cappuccino Hussy, you!!!


----------



## Mindful (May 31, 2015)

This was dinner. Sprinkled with butter and fleur de sel. Served with green asparagus. All locally grown.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 1, 2015)

Poached eggs on spinach.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Jun 1, 2015)

^ somebody is very good at making those


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 1, 2015)

Have a good day, all!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 1, 2015)

Watch your step....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 1, 2015)

Good morning...


----------



## Mindful (Jun 2, 2015)

Something for everyone:


London s best breakfasts the top 10 spots in the capital to start your day and please your stomach - Reviews - Food and Drink - The Independent


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis!



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2015)

Good morning everyone. 




Breakfast? 
Having a wonderful time with my baby granddaughter here in Southern Ca. La Jolla to be exact. 
Have a nice Tuesday folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Jun 2, 2015)

Just now having some Blue Mountain


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)

Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Having a wonderful time with my baby granddaughter here in Southern Ca. La Jolla to be exact.
> Have a nice Tuesday folks.



Enjoy the wee one, and a belated congratulations, btw.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that looks really good......I like my bacon a little more crispy but you're making me hungry.......and I just ate!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Very relaxing........thanks.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2015)

I think I overdid it this afternoon........I wanted to trim around one of my flower beds because with all the rain the grass has grown very quickly and I've been so busy doing other things (like going to the dentist for my annual checkup) and this morning I had to go pick Mr. Mertex up at the Harley shop....he's having the bike checked and he also bought some accessories he wants to have them install, so I didn't get a chance to start till after 11:00 am.....it was getting hot and I didn't want to quit until I got it all finished......which I did, but I'm totally pooped.  But, it looks a lot better.  I still have a lot of work left....so many leaves to pick up and dump and I'm finally having to water, again..... Hope everyone is enjoying a


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> But, it looks a lot better. I still have a lot of work left....so many leaves to pick up and dump and I'm finally having to water, again..... Hope everyone is enjoying a



Take care of yourself, and remember to stay hydrated.I remember that feeling of not wanting to quit until it gets done, but it can be so dangerous, especially this time of year.

Bet it's looking good, though!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > But, it looks a lot better. I still have a lot of work left....so many leaves to pick up and dump and I'm finally having to water, again..... Hope everyone is enjoying a
> ...



Thanks....Mr Mertex keeps telling me the same thing.  I do keep a big jug of water close by to sip from time to time, but all that bending and stooping really gives me a workout.
I was going to take a picture, but decided to wait until I finish the whole area.....I need to mulch one of the flower beds and the other one has lots of ground cover, I just need to blow/rake some of the many leaves trapped in.  I'll be sure and post a picture when I get it all done.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2015)

Good Morning, all you wonderful Cappuccinistis, and a good day of Humpings to you!

Not on so much this week, lots and lots of work, and a dear friend of mine is losing his sister to cancer. She is in hospice and not expected to live to the end of the week. My friend is not doing well through all of this - he is practically fallen apart - and I have been standing by his side through the last months. His mother is also 90 and not doing well, so the stress on him is enormous right now. Given the choice between hanging in front of the computer and watch people scream at each other or helping a friend in need, I will help a friend in need. I've known him and his mother for many, many years. Feel free to pray for W, if you are the praying type. I am expecting bad news at the weekend.

Best to all of you,

Stat


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 3, 2015)

Over-the-hump day is finally here. How do you say that in German?


----------



## Mindful (Jun 3, 2015)

'Tis the season:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Over-the-hump day is finally here. How do you say that in German?


No designation in German for Hump Day...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2015)

Mindful said:


> 'Tis the season:


Spargel mit Kartoffeln und Butter!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Over-the-hump day is finally here. How do you say that in German?
> ...



Nein gehumpfendagen?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, all you wonderful Cappuccinistis, and a good day of Humpings to you!
> 
> Not on so much this week, lots and lots of work, and a dear friend of mine is losing his sister to cancer. She is in hospice and not expected to live to the end of the week. My friend is not doing well through all of this - he is practically fallen apart - and I have been standing by his side through the last months. His mother is also 90 and not doing well, so the stress on him is enormous right now. Given the choice between hanging in front of the computer and watch people scream at each other or helping a friend in need, I will help a friend in need. I've known him and his mother for many, many years. Feel free to pray for W, if you are the praying type. I am expecting bad news at the weekend.
> 
> ...



I will hold good thoughts for all involved.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 3, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, all you wonderful Cappuccinistis, and a good day of Humpings to you!
> ...




Thank you. Just got in the door and I am feeling totally bushwhacked.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, all you wonderful Cappuccinistis, and a good day of Humpings to you!
> 
> Not on so much this week, lots and lots of work, and a dear friend of mine is losing his sister to cancer. She is in hospice and not expected to live to the end of the week. My friend is not doing well through all of this - he is practically fallen apart - and I have been standing by his side through the last months. His mother is also 90 and not doing well, so the stress on him is enormous right now. Given the choice between hanging in front of the computer and watch people scream at each other or helping a friend in need, I will help a friend in need. I've known him and his mother for many, many years. Feel free to pray for W, if you are the praying type. I am expecting bad news at the weekend.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that....I can't imagine your friend's sadness, my best to both of you.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2015)

Guten Morgen, Mindful , and a good Fronleichnam to you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2015)

Good Morning, all you wonderful Cappuccinistis out there, and a good day of Thor to you.

Today's a national holiday in this part of Germany (Corpus Christi - Fronleichnam), but I still have two important appointments today and on top of that, my best buddy is taking me to a workout. He is planning to ask his girlfriend to marry him today after said workout (she will be at the sports center, too, which is a real blessing  ) and has requested that some of his best buds meet up with him and her at their favorite cafe later this afternoon to give him moral support .... lol..... and he wants me to film it for him. He's a great guy and she is not only an incredible looker, but also an unbelievably smart person (scientist).  So, amid some bad news this week is also some good news today.

I'll be in and out, tapatalking when I'm on a train somewhere.... lol...


----------



## Mindful (Jun 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Guten Morgen, Mindful , and a good Fronleichnam to you.



Is that something to do with a dead body?

Can't stand Feiertagen.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



drifter 
Are you watching the program by Bear Grills "Island" - it's like Survivor on steroids - kind of interesting but not anything like Survivor.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Mertex 
I haven't heard of it, sounds interesting.

Big Brother is coming up soon too.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I know....I'm counting the days.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Guten Morgen, Mindful , and a good Fronleichnam to you.
> ...


Why, yes! Bah, humbug!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Jun 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



It seems we are exporting a lot of our shows to the U.S.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 5, 2015)

Bon Matin, Les Cappuccinistes de la Monde!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 5, 2015)

Have a great Friday, all!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 5, 2015)

Mindful said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Mindful is the Bear Grills Island a show in a different country?


----------



## Mindful (Jun 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



In the UK.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 7, 2015)

Good Sunday Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

My daughter and I, as is our Sunday tradition, went swimming this morning from 09:00 to about 14:00. After arguably the hottest day of the year last Friday (35 Celcius) and a massive freak storm in the night to Saturday that brought the temps from 35 C down to 9 C in about 2 hours time, today is an unbelievably beautiful day and just about 23 C - perfect temps, no humidity, light breeze, just a blast. My little princess helped to make our daily warm meal (warme Mahlzeit, as the Germans call it): for the first time, she made the salad and I created her favorite dish with Salmon, Noodles, Zucchini and Bechamel sauce. Yum.

She is now enjoying American-style chocolate chip cookies and German Gummi Bears for dessert and then we are off for a bike tour while the wash is drying and such.  She even helped to wash up after the meal because she really, really wanted those Gummi Bears, which had been forbidden for about 8 months when she was wearing a permanent upper set of braces. But now those braces are gone and she is allowed to have her beloved Gummi Bears again.   You should see the look of satisfaction on her fact. What a hoot.

All in all, a great Sunday and a great day to be a Dad to such a cool kid. G-d is good to me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Sunday Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!
> 
> My daughter and I, as is our Sunday tradition, went swimming this morning from 09:00 to about 14:00. After arguably the hottest day of the year last Friday (35 Celcius) and a massive freak storm in the night to Saturday that brought the temps from 35 C down to 9 C in about 2 hours time, today is an unbelievably beautiful day and just about 23 C - perfect temps, no humidity, light breeze, just a blast. My little princess helped to make our daily warm meal (warme Mahlzeit, as the Germans call it): for the first time, she made the salad and I created her favorite dish with Salmon, Noodles, Zucchini and Bechamel sauce. Yum.
> 
> ...



One of life's priceless moments!


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Sunday Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!
> 
> My daughter and I, as is our Sunday tradition, went swimming this morning from 09:00 to about 14:00. After arguably the hottest day of the year last Friday (35 Celcius) and a massive freak storm in the night to Saturday that brought the temps from 35 C down to 9 C in about 2 hours time, today is an unbelievably beautiful day and just about 23 C - perfect temps, no humidity, light breeze, just a blast. My little princess helped to make our daily warm meal (warme Mahlzeit, as the Germans call it): for the first time, she made the salad and I created her favorite dish with Salmon, Noodles, Zucchini and Bechamel sauce. Yum.
> 
> ...


Good morning everyone. 
How sweet it is. Those golden moments with your kids will go fast. I used to those fun time with my kids now they are all grown up with kids. Fun continues with my granddaughters. 




Enjoy the rest of the week.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)

I had a great sunday went out to breakfast, then I went swimming and had an all around relaxing day.

How is everyone?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 7, 2015)

drifter said:


> I had a great sunday went out to breakfast, then I went swimming and had an all around relaxing day.
> 
> How is everyone?



That's great, Drifter!

As for me, I can't complain. Or change that to *won't* complain. heh heh


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I had a great sunday went out to breakfast, then I went swimming and had an all around relaxing day.
> ...



Well sometimes people need to, I don't hold it against them


----------



## Mindful (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 8, 2015)

Guten Morgen, sehr verehrte Frau Mindful.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mindful (Jun 8, 2015)

Bonjour.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 8, 2015)

My Professor reminds me of Sheldon (from big bang theory), kinda cute in a nerdy way 

How is everyone?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis! Today is another Dienstag, just as exactly one week ago!

Just amazing how that happens....




And, what's going on in your corners of the world?


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 9, 2015)

have beaucoup apple turnovers this am


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> have beaucoup apple turnovers this am


I hate apple turnovers. lol. I ate as much as I can but I cut down because of my sugar is up.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistis! Today is another Dienstag, just as exactly one week ago!
> 
> Just amazing how that happens....
> 
> ...


Enjoying my baby granddaughter bring the 3 and 8 y/o to their swimming class. Then go to the office about no more than 5 hours a week that's just about my routine for next 3 weeks. Flying back to Miami at end of this month.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

How's everyone today? 

I didn't sleep well I had nightmares, I would wake up and then fall back asleep and the same nightmare would pick up where it left off  Dont ya hate when that happens. 

Tomorrow will be the 2 year anniversary of when my sister died. So strange to think it's been two years. Feels strange.

Since I didn't sleep good I have that weird tired slap happy feeling you get when you are tired but can"t sleep because you are too tired and you keep thinking everything is funny but it really isn't.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Cappuccinistis! Today is another Dienstag, just as exactly one week ago!
> ...



Sounds fun, I've never been to Miami I bet it is really hot there this time of year.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> How's everyone today?
> 
> I didn't sleep well I had nightmares, I would wake up and then fall back asleep and the same nightmare would pick up where it left off [emoji38] Dont ya hate when that happens.
> 
> ...


I hope you don't mind, it's already the 10th here in Old Europe and so I prayed Kaddish for your sister.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > How's everyone today?
> ...



I don't mind, thank you so much Stat. You are so kind and nice, I am glad you're around. 

I was watching old videos of my sister and looking at photos today, I would post some but we had a memorial website and someone actually stole her photo and posted it on an arab website, isn't that awful? 

Just crazy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Yes, that is crazy. There are crazy people all over. Don't publish any photos, would be my gentle advice for you. For the picture of her inside your head is the most powerful one of all for you. It is your refugium into which no one should intrude. Just know that many people are carrying you in their thoughts.

My best to you,

Stat

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

You are such a nice person Stat. I am lucky to have you as a friend.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> You are such a nice person Stat. I am lucky to have you as a friend.



He really is a good guy, and I'm happy to have met you all. 

I hope you get a much better sleep tonight, and that tomorrow is got through as smoothly as possible. There are lots of posters here who think very highly of you, as do I. You have a good soul.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > You are such a nice person Stat. I am lucky to have you as a friend.
> ...



Thanks! I have fun posting photos with you in the Eye Candy section and the cats thread. I like looking at photos it's relaxing.

I hate always talking about my sister, I feel guilty for bringing it up so much but it was real awful. I flew out to where she was and she was on life support but they said if her heart stopped again they weren't going to revive her. I was holding her hand when they took her off life support and my mom was praying for her and her kids were on her way there, my mom kept talking to her like my sister could hear her. But when I was holding my sister's hand, it was cold and I knew she was already dead, even before they told my mom they were removing her from life support. They took her off life support like 10 minutes before her kids arrived it was really devastating. We had been in a disagreement at the time and we weren't speaking to each other, so I always feel guilty.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> I hate always talking about my sister, I feel guilty for bringing it up so much but it was real awful.



Don't feel guilty for talking about it. That was a mighty blow in your life, and it's relatively recent, too. A huge shock for you and the family, and I think it's very healthy to not bottle things up inside. As for the disagreement the two of you had, I would bet if she could, she'd tell you it's okay.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


That's was tough. Two years is very fresh and reading your post I can feel your pain. It also help if you can talk to someone and I'm here if you want to talk about it. Be strong my friend.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I hate always talking about my sister, I feel guilty for bringing it up so much but it was real awful.
> ...



Thanks. Suicides leave unanswered questions and I always think maybe I could have saved her.

It really changed me, I try to be more careful how I treat people now more sensitive to what they may going through but also balance that with healthy boundaries. 

On a happier note I have been walking 4 miles a day for a few weeks now at least 3 times a week. I used to work out 5 days a week and for a while I was doing real good back on track but then I stopped. 

I love being out in the sun and nature and getting myself out a bit. I hope I stick with it.

The other day I was walking toward a river nearby my house and this cow yep cow lol was in the middle path just laying there, I was like uh should I keep going? I did keep going and walked around it and on my return back from the walk the cow stood up and starting walking with me, it had got out of its yard, I had to call the city and say this cow is following me haha, what a funny experience.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



Do you like to go boating?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> The other day I was walking toward a river nearby my house and this cow yep cow lol was in the middle path just laying there, I was like uh should I keep going? I did keep going and walked around it and on my return back from the walk the cow stood up and starting walking with me, it had got out of its yard, I had to call the city and say this cow is following me haha, what a funny experience.



I can't think of much that can beat good old Mother Nature. LOL...that would have made a great pic, the cow following you home!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The other day I was walking toward a river nearby my house and this cow yep cow lol was in the middle path just laying there, I was like uh should I keep going? I did keep going and walked around it and on my return back from the walk the cow stood up and starting walking with me, it had got out of its yard, I had to call the city and say this cow is following me haha, what a funny experience.
> ...



I did take a picture lol, my honey gave me a klonopin to relax, not sure if that's the correct spelling and so maybe tomorrow when near my phone I will upload it lol.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



Do you like taking photos as much as looking at them? We have a fancy camera but I don't know how to operate all the gadgets, so I usually end up using  a phone or cheap camera.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Do you like taking photos as much as looking at them? We have a fancy camera but I don't know how to operate all the gadgets, so I usually end up using a phone or cheap camera.



No, that was something my husband always took care of, and I never got the knack. That's something I should really learn, but like you, I'm not much for all the gadgetry.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like taking photos as much as looking at them? We have a fancy camera but I don't know how to operate all the gadgets, so I usually end up using a phone or cheap camera.
> ...



I made a new project of converting all my family and extended families videos and dvds to digital uploads, so fun for a lot of them to look back over the years and see it even on your phone. So that's been fun.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> I made a new project of converting all my family and extended families videos and dvds to digital uploads, so fun for a lot of them to look back over the years and see it even on your phone. So that's been fun.



That's incredibly cool. I mean, I can't think of a soul who wouldn't absolutely love that!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made a new project of converting all my family and extended families videos and dvds to digital uploads, so fun for a lot of them to look back over the years and see it even on your phone. So that's been fun.
> ...



Yep I want convert the old reel to reel films too.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Yep I want convert the old reel to reel films too.



We had that done, but unfortunately it was way back when, converted to video. Need to modernize my life a tad.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> My Professor reminds me of Sheldon (from big bang theory), kinda cute in a nerdy way
> 
> How is everyone?




I'm good.....been so busy trying to getting my yard looking "summer"....all the rain we've had has taken us out of "drought" condition....everything is super green this year.
It's a lot of work but it sure is worth it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I want convert the old reel to reel films too.
> ...



This gadget records you vhs and dvds directly to lap top and was only $20 bucks, pretty easy to do

.
*TOTMC® USB 2.0 Video Capture Adapter for Windows Xp/2000/ Vista/ Win7/Win 8*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My Professor reminds me of Sheldon (from big bang theory), kinda cute in a nerdy way
> ...


Looks  great Mertex, I bet you host Great Parties !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> How's everyone today?
> 
> I didn't sleep well I had nightmares, I would wake up and then fall back asleep and the same nightmare would pick up where it left off  Dont ya hate when that happens.
> 
> ...




Maybe your mind has been on the anniversary of your sister's passing....and causing you to have nightmares?  I hate nightmares, but I very seldom have them.  I try not to eat food anytime after 8:00 pm (most of the time), but I've heard eating too much, or too late at night,  or spicy food  can cause nightmares, too.  Hope you make up for it tonight.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > You are such a nice person Stat. I am lucky to have you as a friend.
> ...




Yes he does, Cassy, and you seem to be a very nice person, too.  I'm so glad you all post here....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




That is so sad Drifter, I know it must weigh heavy on your heart and mind.  Hope you and your sister's children are able to reconnect, most disagreements are not important enough to divide families, but it happens all the time.  Just look for opportunities to put things back in order and do the best you can....it's not all up to you so don't feel guilty.

After reading some of the other posts, I'm thinking maybe your disagreement was with your sister?  Cassy is right, she probably would just think it was silly and tell you it is okay...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > How's everyone today?
> ...



I've heard the same. I am pretty sure it was an anxiety dream. I dreamed someone was trying to car jack me, for some reason I was really mad that they wanted my car keys, like enraged, I don't carry weapons so I just told the guy you are not getting my car, so you better decide if you are just a robber or a murderer because I am not giving them to you and then I called him bad language names, I was so mad at him. . 

Later encountered a girl struggling with anorexia and told her she needed to stop living up to others expectations because she is good enough and her need to people please is making her starving for affection. 

The dream went on and on I woke up exhausted 

It was just a stress dream, we all get those once in a while.

How is your gardening going, have you been having a lot of pool parties this year?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Cassy is great , love all her cat pictures and pretty artistic photos in eye candy. Plus I am glad we all meet up  here to check in on each other in between. 

Stat has created a family feeling for everyone to be safe here,


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




My smart phone takes better pictures than my camera....no lie.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



We keep in touch and have had a few family get togethers in las vegas. It will take time to rebuild things, but I am patient, still have faith. I still believe in God, maybe not an organized religion.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



I have an old sidekick , so not fancy like everyone else nowaday haha. But will upload tomorrow if I remember, I might sleep soon. I didn't realize klonopin makes you real sleepy. Nite nite Hugs.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Not really, it didn't start getting hot as early as it usually does and the water has remained pretty cool.  We've gotten in a few times now that it is getting hotter.  But we are expecting most of our kids to come for the 4th of July.  My daughter always gets a week off and that's when they plan to come to Texas to visit, and now my two sons in California are both coming down (the youngest is bringing his girlfriend), plus my daughter has friends in SA (and cousins) that she will invite over, so it's going to be a circus, for sure.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Good eatings and lots of loving and happy family times, best feeling ever!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm so glad to hear that, Drifter.  I believe in God.....He has gotten me through some very difficult times that I know I wouldn't have made it without Him.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 10, 2015)

Good night, Drifter and Mertex. Good conversation tonight.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



We've had some wonderful times in this home....lots of great parties and many happy memories.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Good night sweet darlings love you


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good night, Drifter and Mertex. Good conversation tonight.




Goodnight Cassy........and Drifter....it's way past my bedtime...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Good night sweet darlings love you



Love to you, Drifter, and wishes for a good night of sleep for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I'm in no way a qualified counselor, but my personal view is that _psychological_ guilt has no place in our lives. We human beings are complex creatures and conflicts are bound to erupt now and then - seems to be an inevitable part of being a homo sapiens, and you cannot control the day or hour upon which a person leaves the world, so there is no real reason to feel guilt that you and your sister were not on the best of terms when she died. As for the timing of the turning off of life support, there is also no way you could have perfectly timed it, anyway, and since she was already gone, as you described, the point is moot. As my sister says so succinctly: *it is what it is*.

So, you just keep on talking, there are good people here more than willing to listen.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 10, 2015)

Good Morning, everyone, all you Cappuccinistis.

Forget Humpday. Today is a good day to think of Drifter in every good way.

drifter - we are with you today.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> You are such a nice person Stat. I am lucky to have you as a friend.



Stat was the first one I approached here. By reading his post I already knew what a quality person he is. That's very nice to hear and hopefully I get to know more every one here.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I have a yacht in Key Biscayne where I spend most of my time during summer. Planning to sell it b/c of skin problem in  last 10 months. Im here in Palm Spring and La Jolla, Ca because of my baby (2 weeks old) grand daughter. Yes I do like go boating but depends what kind b/c my sensitivity to sunlight. Also the reason why I gave up my golfing. Then I go to casino a lot.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> How's everyone today?
> 
> I didn't sleep well I had nightmares, I would wake up and then fall back asleep and the same nightmare would pick up where it left off  Dont ya hate when that happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 10, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I made a new project of converting all my family and extended families videos and dvds to digital uploads, so fun for a lot of them to look back over the years and see it even on your phone. So that's been fun.
> ...



My daughter did that when we created the album together to give to Mrs Te for our 35th wedding anniversary. It was so cool because she reached out via Facebook and email to friends and family around the world and gathered up pictures that we didn't even know about. 

Now I have them on a a digital picture frame on my desk and I can rotate through them whenever I like.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My Professor reminds me of Sheldon (from big bang theory), kinda cute in a nerdy way
> ...



That looks awesome. Can you come over and do mine too?


----------



## mdk (Jun 10, 2015)

Good morning everyone! Happy Hump Day! Does anybody have any fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm dealing with one of those super fun summer colds. Yay me. The good news is, I have my daughter with me this week as she is out of school and doesn't start her summer program until next week. So while I'm sick, at least I have her around which always helps me feel better. Have a good one!!


----------



## mdk (Jun 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > My Professor reminds me of Sheldon (from big bang theory), kinda cute in a nerdy way
> ...



Your yard looks wonderful! Very spacious. I live in the city and my backyard is a postage stamp. I've managed to shoe-horn in a small vegetable garden and some flower beds though. My small plot of land is quite the change from the farm I grew up on. lol.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 10, 2015)

Good morning...
Breakfast anyone? 




Aside from Golden State lost Cavs last night I think we'll recover. lol.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Thanks, I've had that same situation when we were moving around, but I always wanted to grow tomatoes in the summer, even when we had a very small back yard in Virginia when we lived in a townhouse.

This is the area just outside our Sunroom....we have almost 2 acres, and I planted too many flower beds so it is very time consuming to get the whole yard looking good at the same time.  I finally was able to talk Mr Mertex into buying a riding mower about 3 years ago as it would take him 2 weeks with a regular mower to get all the grassy areas mowed....and by the time he was done with it all, the first area was already looking pretty shaggy.  Now he's able to keep it more under control.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I would be happy to.....I'll probably be done sometime in October.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm dealing with one of those super fun summer colds. Yay me. The good news is, I have my daughter with me this week as she is out of school and doesn't start her summer program until next week. So while I'm sick, at least I have her around which always helps me feel better. Have a good one!!




Summer colds suck.....drink lots of water, take Alka Seltzer for for colds and I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2015)

drifter said:


>






Mööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 11, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti Della Terra, and a good hot mug of delicious Cappuccino to all of you.

Thor's Day - day of Thunder!!!

I have lots of work at the weekend, and therefore, only 2 major appointments today.

AMEN.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 12, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis, and TGIF to all of you!


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 12, 2015)

Good morning. Coffee? 








Happy Friday. YEEEEES my team won last night Golden State all the way.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2015)

Horchata today


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and a good Sunday to all.

I was on the road yesterday and had a big event in the evening. Still tired today, but it was lucrative.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 14, 2015)

Good wishes for a great Sunday, all.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2015)

"Out there" on the main threads, the world is crazed!   There is discord and rancor everywhere!

Normally, "caffeine" doesn't do much to _calm_ my nerves.  But, this li'l cafe might just do the trick.

Time for a regular cup of joe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> "Out there" on the main threads, the world is crazed!   There is discord and rancor everywhere!
> 
> Normally, "caffeine" doesn't do much to _calm_ my nerves.  But, this li'l cafe might just do the trick.
> 
> Time for a regular cup of joe.




Good Morning, Ilar, glad you are here.  You can take a shot of something in your Cappuccino, if you like. Whiskey is often very nice.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jun 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > "Out there" on the main threads, the world is crazed!   There is discord and rancor everywhere!
> ...



Strictly for the medicinal value, I suppose a shot of some Irish Whiskey might go nicely in that cup o' joe.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 14, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2015)

Sunday came and went so fast.  Two of my favorite TV programs were on tonight....AD - The Bible Continues and American Odyssey.....so I didn't get to spend too much time here on the Forum.  Hope everyone had a great Sunday.

We got more rain today.....which means I can relax and not worry about having to water.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, and a good start into you week I wish you.

Ok, yoda-English practicing I am.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 15, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, and a good start into you week I wish you.
> 
> Ok, yoda-English practicing I am.




Good afternoon........so far so good.......more rain today.  Many parts of this area are now very susceptible to flooding....lots of people having a hard time being cheerful about the rain even though we have been praying for it for a long time....

Flood Warning issued June 15 at 8:16PM CDT until June 17 at 1:19AM CDT by NWS
w-nws.webmaster@noaa.gov

Today, 8:16 PM
...The flood warning continues for the following rivers in Texas... Guadalupe River at Gonzales Affecting Gonzales County The flood warning continues for the Guadalupe River at Gonzales. * At 7:45 PM Monday the stage was 27.6 feet. * Flood stage is 31.0 feet.  Read more…


Today, 8:11 PM
...The Flood Warning continues for the following river in Texas... Guadalupe River at Victoria affecting Victoria County Guadalupe River near Bloomington affecting Calhoun...Refugio and Victoria Counties .Recent rainfall over the area will keep the aforementioned river above flood stage for the next few days.  Read more…

Today, 8:09 PM
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN FORT WORTH HAS ISSUED A * FLOOD ADVISORY FOR... COMANCHE COUNTY IN CENTRAL TEXAS... MILLS COUNTY IN CENTRAL TEXAS... * UNTIL 1115 PM CDT * AT 808 PM CDT...DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED HEAVY RAIN DUE TO  Read more…

Today, 8:06 PM
THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN FORT WORTH HAS ISSUED A * URBAN AND SMALL STREAM FLOOD ADVISORY FOR... WESTERN WISE COUNTY IN NORTH CENTRAL TEXAS... MONTAGUE COUNTY IN NORTH CENTRAL TEXAS... JACK COUNTY IN NORTH CENTRAL TEXAS... * UNTIL 1100 PM CDT  Read more…

Today, 8:06 PM
...SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR CENTRAL ZAVALA AND SOUTH CENTRAL UVALDE COUNTIES UNTIL 900 PM CDT... AT 805 PM CDT...DOPPLER RADAR WAS TRACKING A STRONG THUNDERSTORM NEAR WASHER...OR 8 MILES NORTH OF LA PRYOR...MOVING SOUTHWEST AT 10 MPH. WINDS IN EXCESS OF 40 MPH WILL BE POSSIBLE WITH THIS STORM. LOCATIONS IMPACTED INCLUDE...  Read more…


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2015)

I am hoping you stay flood free Mertex


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2015)

Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, and a good Tuesday to all of you!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 16, 2015)

Good morrow fiends rune men and country mensch...lend me your ears...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Yum.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> I am hoping you stay flood free Mertex




Thanks, we are not in a flood prone area....but it's going to be devastating for a whole lot of people.  I live in the Hill Country, and apparently my area is on a hill, although we have low water crossings and would be hard pressed to evacuate if it were to get bad enough that we had to.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Ummm, yummy.......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping you stay flood free Mertex
> ...




Then I shall pray for the good people of Texas. That's a lot of people!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr. Oz gets on my nerves. My partner likes his show and it's a point of contention between us!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> Dr. Oz gets on my nerves. My partner likes his show and it's a point of contention between us!



We were kind of that way with Judge Judy. She got on my nerves on occasion, too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Oz gets on my nerves. My partner likes his show and it's a point of contention between us!
> ...



It's her voice !!!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> It's her voice !!!!!



Shrill and loud?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I am hoping you stay flood free Mertex
> ...


Glad to hear that you and your family are okay. I've seen this kind of devastation twice in my life with casualties in 2 different countries. It's not a good memory to remember but every time I see this kind of natural disasters it bring me back to where exactly I was standing. When I saw this last night on CNN I just turn around. 
This is the only reason I donate regularly to Red Cross. My prayers goes to the people in Texas.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> Dr. Oz gets on my nerves. My partner likes his show and it's a point of contention between us!




I used to like Dr. Oz, until I started reading all the bad press about him......he may have some good suggestions but I've done some of the stuff he recommends without it working....so he lost credibility with me.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Thanks, everyone.  It's been raining on and off......my yard looks ultra green and the sun is out.....if I didn't know about Wild Bill (tropical storm) that hit the coast at noon today and that some areas are really getting pounded I would think that  everyone in Texas is enjoying a nice sunny day.  So far we haven't had any strong winds are hard rain....so hopefully we are out of its range by now.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 17, 2015)

Texas ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## charwin95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Good morning everyone. 
Oh...How sweet is...Golden State Warriors won the 2015 NBA Championship.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)

Good day! 

I thought I would share this with you all. It's a live cam of an Osprey family in  Chesapeake Bay. Although Mama Audrey sat and sat on her eggs, the time passed to where it was judged by the experts that the eggs just plain weren't going to hatch, and talk began of bringing in a couple of osprey orphans. It looks like the orphans have arrived. I'm seeing no update, so don't know that for a fact, but now there are two (that I can see). Let's hope all goes well for them.

Osprey Cam


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)

Good grief, I thought my little truck was going to sink in the mud bog, formerly known as my driveway. I can only imagine how Texas is faring. bless their hearts.

I'm going to have to see about getting the driveway asphalted, maybe. I've had tons of gravel put in over the years, but it tends to disappear.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good grief, I thought my little truck was going to sink in the mud bog, formerly known as my driveway. I can only imagine how Texas is faring. bless their hearts.
> 
> I'm going to have to see about getting the driveway asphalted, maybe. I've had tons of gravel put in over the years, but it tends to disappear.



That sucks, so sorry to read that. My partner is in Texas right now I hear its awful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2015)

Happy Humpings-Day, I Cappuccinisti della Terra.

I had a long day today and lots is going on in the background in my life, so, sorry for the late HI!

Uh, HI!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Stat


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> Hi Stat




Hi Drifter!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> That sucks, so sorry to read that. My partner is in Texas right now I hear its awful.



Thanks, Drifter. It's nothing really horrible, but just a big old mess which I complain about every single time we get large amounts of rain. And I'm feeling really guilty about complaining, too, seeing what the people in Texas are going through.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks, so sorry to read that. My partner is in Texas right now I hear its awful.
> ...



Everybody goes through something, I didn't see it as complaining. You are just sharing a part of yourself


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> Everybody goes through something, I didn't see it as complaining. You are just sharing a part of yourself



Okay, you made me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2015)

I am burned out and just in a veg mode today.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Oh...How sweet is...Golden State Warriors won the 2015 NBA Championship.






We were watching the game and for a minute toward the end I was afraid that the Cav's were going to make a comeback....I sure didn't want them to win..


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good day!
> 
> I thought I would share this with you all. It's a live cam of an Osprey family in  Chesapeake Bay. Although Mama Audrey sat and sat on her eggs, the time passed to where it was judged by the experts that the eggs just plain weren't going to hatch, and talk began of bringing in a couple of osprey orphans. It looks like the orphans have arrived. I'm seeing no update, so don't know that for a fact, but now there are two (that I can see). Let's hope all goes well for them.
> 
> Osprey Cam




I tried and tried but can't get the video to work.  Wish I could see it....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good grief, I thought my little truck was going to sink in the mud bog, formerly known as my driveway. I can only imagine how Texas is faring. bless their hearts.
> 
> I'm going to have to see about getting the driveway asphalted, maybe. I've had tons of gravel put in over the years, but it tends to disappear.




We have the same problem.......have to keep raking the gravel back....we're going to get it asphalted someday, as soon as we pay off some other things....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I tried and tried but can't get the video to work. Wish I could see it....



Wrong time of day, as it's live. If you try it when it's light on the east coast, you should have it made.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> We have the same problem.......have to keep raking the gravel back....we're going to get it asphalted someday, as soon as we pay off some other things....



It'll be nice to get it done! I just may be turning somersaults and cartwheels.....in my dreams.

How about you?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 18, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis.

My, where does the time go?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 18, 2015)

6 months and 1 week until Christmas. 

Start saving your beer bottles?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 19, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> 6 months and 1 week until Christmas.
> 
> Start saving your beer bottles?


Happy Heineken....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 19, 2015)

If you come to a fork on the road take it..Yogi Berra


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm out of coffee


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> I'm out of coffee



Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm going to have to go get some. I have finals next week in these speed blocks at school and I have to study online all day. When I am on the computer all the time it makes me sleepy and my eyes get dry.

I NEED COFFEE


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> I'm going to have to go get some. I have finals next week in these speed blocks at school and I have to study online all day. When I am on the computer all the time it makes me sleepy and my eyes get dry.
> 
> I NEED COFFEE



Yes, time to stock up on the coffee. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If you come to a fork on the road take it..Yogi Berra



Can't read the sign but that looks familiar.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> If you come to a fork on the road take it..Yogi Berra


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

*T

G

I

F*

Liebe Cappuccinisti der ganzen Welt, trinkt, trinkt, trinkt!





Bringing my daugher home for the weekend, a freak storm hit and our tram stayed put for 90 minutes. That was fun...


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I tried and tried but can't get the video to work. Wish I could see it....
> ...


You're right.....I tried again and was able to view it.....beautiful birds.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We have the same problem.......have to keep raking the gravel back....we're going to get it asphalted someday, as soon as we pay off some other things....
> ...



Well, we finally got a solar powered gate opener.  It was becoming a problem as the gate started sagging a bit so you had to lift it with your foot and find the hole to lock it....and in the dark it was not too easy.  I came home one night after playing Bunco, and couldn't do it, so I just put a big rock to hold it in place and told Mr. Mertex, "that's it" - we're getting an automatic opener....and so we did.  I love it.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

Going to a baseball game tonight.......not my favorite pastime, but we got free tickets and we (our choir) gets to sing the National Anthem......should be fun.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Going to a baseball game tonight.......not my favorite pastime, but we got free tickets and we (our choir) gets to sing the National Anthem......should be fun.





Don't forget the 7th- inning stretch!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Going to a baseball game tonight.......not my favorite pastime, but we got free tickets and we (our choir) gets to sing the National Anthem......should be fun.
> ...



Ha,ha,.....that's probably when we'll exit....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Hey, isn't that when the Kisscam will be activated? You should stay, they might catch you and Mr. Mertex in the middle of a big old wet smoochie!!!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




You're right..........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)

Good morrow magistrates


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)

*Here's to a bright and colorful weekend!*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *Here's to a bright and colorful weekend!*


woo hoo....!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> woo hoo....!!



How's it going, Tyrone? 

Looks as if we're going to be getting some temperatures that are more fitting for the season, with a 'real feel' of 103 tomorrow. Can't say I haven't enjoyed the unseasonably cooler days, though.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)

What a nice way to continue enjoying your wedding dress, rather than tucked away in a trunk or closet.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > woo hoo....!!
> ...


I thought your area was affected by what remained of storm "Bill"..the circulation has held together well over land.. Orlando Florida yesterday was 105 degrees...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I thought your area was affected by what remained of storm "Bill"..the circulation has held together well over land.. Orlando Florida yesterday was 105 degrees...



Yes, we've had absolutely tons of rain here, the past week. Had to check myself for mold. (g)

Whoa, 105....that's a warm one!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Jun 20, 2015)

Caturday


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)

Slothrop goes to duck walking...its all on the web ...feet


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Jun 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




When I left work yesterday at 5pm it was 99.  Should be hotter today.
I'm in eastern Georgia but getting out of here today.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 20, 2015)

The source may be a "little shady" but that is OK


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 20, 2015)

It's 110 in Palm Springs, Ca but 70s here in La Jolla Cove, Ca where we've been staying in last 4 weeks with wife. 
We are all gearing up for night fishing with my 2 sons and their families and their in laws.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> It's 110 in Palm Springs, Ca but 70s here in La Jolla Cove, Ca where we've been staying in last 4 weeks with wife.
> We are all gearing up for night fishing with my 2 sons and their families and their in laws.



Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy Saturday everyone.......we're having overcast day with mist and sprinkles on and off......we left at the seventh inning......the Missions had tied the game with Midland 1-1 (minor leagues) and now we found out that Midland won 4 to one......so it's a good thing we left when we did......the Missions got beat.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *Here's to a bright and colorful weekend!*




There's a "fractal" thread........that ^^^ is so pretty.....


----------



## Pogo (Jun 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...




Epilogue: when I got home, about the same time of day as the 99 down where I left (about 200 miles), the temp here was 70.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Er, maybe they're closer to the sun?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn, I'm gone for one day and y'all chat away!

_Dear stat: the secret to success is to stay off your own thread!_



Actually, moved swimming up one day and went for 4 hours with little Princess Statalina yesterday. The weather went from freak storms on Friday to blazingly hot for a while yesterday to cold as Antarctica this morning. It's enough to make a dude feel dizzy!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 21, 2015)

And a hearty Sunday morning to all our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there:






The one in the middle reminds us how much teh menz needs teh wimmenz and how much teh wimmenz needs teh menz!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy Father's day to all the Dads


----------



## Mindful (Jun 22, 2015)

Salmon sashimi, in Cyprus.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good morning everyone. Breakfast in bed.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2015)

Happy Monday, everyone.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> Morning




So pretty..........


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2015)

It rained again on Sunday and it rained today.  Good thing I had finished picking up some leaves before it started to rain.......


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)

I like the sound of rain but I hate driving in rain.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> I like the sound of rain but I hate driving in rain.


I know what you mean.  Three years ago on our drive down to Florida to Disney World....we had rain all through Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and Florida.  We thought we were going to have to do the park in the rain, but fortunately it stopped the day we got there!  We couldn't see the car in front of us except for the tail lights...it was awful and scary, too.

We have a sunroom with a glass roof....and the rain is really loud in that room.  Sometimes it is nice to hear it....after a while it is tiring.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 22, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sound of rain but I hate driving in rain.
> ...



I've had to pull over when it rains too much, I don't like not being able to see the car in front of me. My partner will drive through any weather and when I am a passenger I put my seat way back and close my eyes, and get laughed at _cuz I'm skeeered we're gonna die _


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, 

as of Friday, June 26th, my daughter is on vacation with me for three weeks and so I am cramming lots of appointments into this week, which is why I am barely on. We will be vacationing right here, where I live, with trips to Fantasialand, Disneyland Paris, an overnighter to an observatorium in the Eiffel part of Germany, all sorts of cool stuff. Oh, and swimming, lots and lots and lots of swimming.

Vacation time!!!

I can't wait. So, if I am gone for a number of days, just know that my little princess is wearing papa out with all sorts of cool things that kids love to do on vacation.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 23, 2015)

*FACEBOOK - LIVE!*

Presently, I am trying to make friends outside of Facebook while applying the same principles.

Therefore every day, I go down to the street and tell those passing by what I have eaten, how I feel, what I have done the night before, and what I will do today. I give them pictures of my spouse, my daughter, my dog and me gardening and spending time in my pool. I  also listen to their conversations and I tell them I love them.

And it works! I already have 3 people following me - 2 police officers and a psychiatrist!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 23, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> *FACEBOOK - LIVE!*
> 
> Presently, I am trying to make friends outside of Facebook while applying the same principles.
> 
> ...


Lol!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2015)

drifter said:


> I like the sound of rain but I hate driving in rain.



same here.  i also enjoy a nice walk in gentle rain, the world seems hushed and mystical....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yurt said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sound of rain but I hate driving in rain.
> ...



It does. I walk near a river and about a month ago I went for a walk, it was overcast and in the middle of my walk it began to rain, I was quite far from home by then so I just walked in the rain. It was just like you said hushed and mystical.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world,
> 
> as of Friday, June 26th, my daughter is on vacation with me for three weeks and so I am cramming lots of appointments into this week, which is why I am barely on. We will be vacationing right here, where I live, with trips to Fantasialand, Disneyland Paris, an overnighter to an observatorium in the Eiffel part of Germany, all sorts of cool stuff. Oh, and swimming, lots and lots and lots of swimming.
> 
> ...



How fun! Take pictures of your trip.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 23, 2015)

I bet the disneyland paris is more fun then the one in l.a.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world,
> 
> as of Friday, June 26th, my daughter is on vacation with me for three weeks and so I am cramming lots of appointments into this week, which is why I am barely on. We will be vacationing right here, where I live, with trips to Fantasialand, Disneyland Paris, an overnighter to an observatorium in the Eiffel part of Germany, all sorts of cool stuff. Oh, and swimming, lots and lots and lots of swimming.
> 
> ...



I hope you two have a wonderful vacation and make memories that time cannot erase.

I second the motion stat needs to take some pictures and share them with us.  *all in favor.*...agree with this post for an informal vote


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> I bet the disneyland paris is more fun then the one in l.a.




I was there on honeymoon with my then-wife in August of 2002. We spent two days there and loved it.

Here are some Paris pics from 2002:



 



 



 




 



 




 



 



 



 



 



 

I'll also be in Paris coming up in October for a nice professional event, so I'll be there a couple of times this year. 

Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world,
> ...




Hello, Yurt and a hearty welcome to you in the Cappuccino Corral!

Here, everyone is welcomed with the same openness and friendliess. So, I'm glad you are here.

And thank you for the kind wishes vis-a-vis the upcoming vacation time with my daughter.

As far as pics go, I may publish some pics of events, but any present-time pics without faces, because experience has taught me that not all members of USMB are of good will and some have misused and abused personal pics that members have published. Pics of Gracie's beloved pets come to mind. I am in no way referring to you at all, so please do not misinterpret that statement. But I am more careful these days.

However, in the posting above this one (should be no. 3324) you will see some pics from Paris from 2002.

Knowing how much my little one loves to swim, I reckon that at least 9 of 20 days, we will be somewhere swimming, and swimming with my daughter is an all-day event, like, from 10 to 21 hours. The swimming backpack is always packed and ready to go. 

In terms of weather, this is coldest June I can ever remember, with the most rain and storms. But German weather experts are saying that by next week, we will be up to a warm 28 C (82.4 F). By the middle of July it will hit 39 C and above (102 F and above). So, the coolest June I can remember is about to turn into the hottest July ever. Groan.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)

Good morning magistrates


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Good morning magistrates


That gets a 10 on the Slothroppy scale of friendliness.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 24, 2015)

Those are great photos Stat. Of course it's understood why you wouldn't post photos of your little girl or family, or even yourself. I don't do that for the same reason. Like I said before my family had a memorial website of my sister with photos of her and our and someone actually stole some of her pictures and posted them on an arab website. So I completely understand why you will keep modern photos private. 

If you get any good photos of the surroundings without people in them post them up  I like photos.

YOU look great in the ones you did post. Have a happy vacation.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> Those are great photos Stat. Of course it's understood why you wouldn't post photos of your little girl or family, or even yourself. I don't do that for the same reason. Like I said before my family had a memorial website of my sister with photos of her and our and someone actually stole some of her pictures and posted them on an arab website. So I completely understand why you will keep modern photos private.
> 
> If you get any good photos of the surroundings without people in them post them up  I like photos.
> 
> YOU look great in the ones you did post. Have a happy vacation.


Why, thanks. Little Miss Statalina just decided that she wants to do a 25 K bike-tour with Papa as well. We've done 15 K tours, but for her, 25 K will be a lot.

I am really, really looking forward to this vacation in a big way. Every year, these are the 3 most fulfilling weeks of the year for me.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great photos Stat. Of course it's understood why you wouldn't post photos of your little girl or family, or even yourself. I don't do that for the same reason. Like I said before my family had a memorial website of my sister with photos of her and our and someone actually stole some of her pictures and posted them on an arab website. So I completely understand why you will keep modern photos private.
> ...



Be sure to stay hydrated!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Aye!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yurt (Jun 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I understand all to well about keeping personal information private.  I should have said that yesterday, please no personal pics, just some scenery pics. 

regardless of the weather, you two will create memories for a lifetime...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


Hey, thanks!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey Stat - love the photos and hope you have a great time with Miss Stat. 

Gotta say, I just hated the pyramid in front of the Louvre. WHAT were they thinking??


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 24, 2015)

Yurt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...




Yep.

People here have said I'm paranoid. I have been tempted to post photos of me with wildlife, especially my raptors but nothing would make me post a photo of myself.

What many don't consider is that its not just members who are viewing and reading posts here. The old software showed how many lurkers there were and, at any given time, it was always more than 1000. Yes, some were bots, etc but I want control of who knows any personal details about me.

Welcome to the CC, Yurt. Have a cuppa ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hey Stat - love the photos and hope you have a great time with Miss Stat.
> 
> Gotta say, I just hated the pyramid in front of the Louvre. WHAT were they thinking??


I think it's awesome.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Those are great photos Stat. Of course it's understood why you wouldn't post photos of your little girl or family, or even yourself. I don't do that for the same reason. Like I said before my family had a memorial website of my sister with photos of her and our and someone actually stole some of her pictures and posted them on an arab website. So I completely understand why you will keep modern photos private.
> ...



Just take it easy and bring lots of water.......


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You can control who views the pictures in the Gallery.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 24, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stat - love the photos and hope you have a great time with Miss Stat.
> ...




I must have missed that one........  Went back and sure enough.......I skipped a couple of pages....I shouldn't rely on the alerts, they sometimes don't take me to the last place I was...


Great pics, Stat..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 24, 2015)

Baby pigmy hippo swimming...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 24, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Nice choice, Tyrone.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



what a beautiful picture.......


----------



## Mindful (Jun 25, 2015)

Had one of these yesterday. First time for years.

At the cocktail bar on Cyprus sea front.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis, and happy Day of Thor to you.

What happened to me this morning is a good testament to the German Health Care System, building good relationships to other professionals and also, personal responsibility.

Yesterday, after a long work day, while sitting on the couch and watching some Stargate: SG 1, a crack suddenly appeared in one of my lower teeth on the left side. I literally heard it go "crack" while just sitting on the couch. Fortunately, there was no pain. But the crack was big. it was kind of a shock that it happened like that.

So, this morning, at 08:00, I went to my dentist, who is just one block away from my home. He is a good guy and I participated in his daughter's wedding one year ago. The receptionist told me to come back at 11:00, but they might find an opening for me before. They called at 09:30: at 09:35, I was there, and by 10:00, he had filled the crack with an almagam filling and even cleaned my teeth while waiting the filling to harden and dry.  

Total cost: € 40, 25 minutes of time, and I got an emergency appointment within 90 minutes of requesting one.

It helps to know your dentist and have a good professional relationship with him. It also helps to also do your semi-yearly checkups and teeth-cleaning. And he is a well known, busy dentist where I live, with a very full calendar.  All I can say is, the health care system worked for me very well this morning and a number of positive factors were in play.  There is no political background to what I am writing. I'm just happy I could get this taken care of, because vacation starts tomorrow and his practice is closed as of Tuesday. Taking care of your dental health right away really pays off.

And now, some


----------



## Mindful (Jun 25, 2015)

Breakfast in14 different countries.

What Breakfast Looks Like In 14 Different Countries. 5 Is Most Argued About Of All Time.


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 25, 2015)

I also live in Germany. I have to wonder how you "participated" in your dentist daughter's wedding a year ago? Were you the groom?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 25, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> I also live in Germany. I have to wonder how you "participated" in your dentist daughter's wedding a year ago? Were you the groom?



Achso.... das ist mir aber eine große Freude!  Nett, Dich kennenzulernen, Linkiloo !  Ich habe für die Hochzeit als Profi-Solist gesungen.  Also, von daher habe ich einen guten Draht zum besagten Zahnarzt und seiner Familie.

Wo in der BRD befindest Du Dich, denn?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)

merrily merrily merrily life is but a dream...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)

We have it made
in the shade


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)

*Leonid Afremov*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)

drifter said:


> Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself



Hey, congrats on the exams! Yes, I think you should be good to yourself and find a nice spa. That would be just the ticket!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 25, 2015)

drifter said:


> Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 25, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I'm in love, and I don't even know its name! Yum!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> I also live in Germany. I have to wonder how you "participated" in your dentist daughter's wedding a year ago? Were you the groom?





Ich spreche nicht Deutsches gut....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2015)

drifter said:


> Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself




Did you get to watch Big Brother?  It looks like it's going to be good.......already a bromance in the future.....


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2015)

drifter said:


> Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself




Good for you........do it.....I need one, too!


----------



## Mertex (Jun 25, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Dang...that looks like a pizza burrito sub all rolled into one.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 25, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself
> ...





Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Done with exams, I start a new block Monday. So happy to relax. I want to go to a spa or something expensive and treat myself
> ...



Mertex  Yes, I thought the Ryan Reynolds look alike was cute hehe, Audrey seems to be gearing up to be a villain. I hated the battled of the block last year so I am disappointed they are doing that twist again.How about you? First impressions?

Sarah G. made a thread on it just in case you're interested, but I'm fine chatting just here with you about it too, I am just sharing.

BB17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2015)

Good morning, happy TGIF and happy Summer to all of our super-mega übercool Cappuccinistis out there, strewn like beautiful wild-flower algorhythms across the ether-map!

Today is the first day of my long-awaited vacation, starting in just about 4 hours.

I have two appointments yet to fullfill, then I jump into El Chariot and pick-up El Statalina and off we go.

This means that I will be on only very sporadically, maybe very late in the evening when the little princess is snoozing, maybe not. Everyone needs a break now and then and surely people will still either be thanking each other or screaming at each other when I get back.  I may or may not leave Tapatalk on my phone on. I may just disconnect for many days. Wait and see.

The sun will rise, tango across the sky and then set into it's sleepy-bed of hot-liquid-elements for many days, the Earth will continue to exist, and I will be recharging a number of internal batteries: physical, mental, emotional, spiritual.

-Swimming backpack? CHECK.
-Sunscreens? CHECK
-Driving glasses? CHECK
-Vacation Mula? CHECK

Yepp,  we're good to go. 

So, from my house to your respective houses, I wish you all fun Summer days. As my daughter said to me one week ago: don't forget to let yourself be a kid at least once a day.

Cappuccino Cooler:






There was an incredible cappuccino pic with a hot woman that I would have love to have posted, but alas, that could have mebbe, just mebbe, invited the "han bammer".  


And some cool German to sing for Summer:

(original)




Ciao!


----------



## Linkiloo (Jun 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > I also live in Germany. I have to wonder how you "participated" in your dentist daughter's wedding a year ago? Were you the groom?
> ...


 Ich wohne in der Nähe von Frankfurt. Du?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, happy TGIF and happy Summer to all of our super-mega übercool Cappuccinistis out there, strewn like beautiful wild-flower algorhythms across the ether-map!
> 
> Today is the first day of my long-awaited vacation, starting in just about 4 hours.
> 
> ...



Have fun in the sun with your little one!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 26, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


FFAM, oder an der Oder?

Bin in Bonn/Köln, rechtsrheinisch.

Alaaaaaaf!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, happy TGIF and happy Summer to all of our super-mega übercool Cappuccinistis out there, strewn like beautiful wild-flower algorhythms across the ether-map!
> 
> Today is the first day of my long-awaited vacation, starting in just about 4 hours.
> 
> ...



Have fun on your vacation Stat. Vacation with family members is one of those golden moments that will stay with you for the rest of your life. When they grow up you will miss it like me. 
Now just me and wife with 2 empty houses and house sitters. Too hot in Palm Spring and nobody wants to go to Key Biscayne. Every body has their own plan for the summer. 
My weekend schedule is to drive my Italia 458 2014 at Fontana, Ca race track to pump up adrenaline with couple of buddies.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, happy TGIF and happy Summer to all of our super-mega übercool Cappuccinistis out there, strewn like beautiful wild-flower algorhythms across the ether-map!
> 
> Today is the first day of my long-awaited vacation, starting in just about 4 hours.
> 
> ...




Enjoy it.........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, happy TGIF and happy Summer to all of our super-mega übercool Cappuccinistis out there, strewn like beautiful wild-flower algorhythms across the ether-map!



Enjoy immensely!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 26, 2015)

just  had some light roast


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 27, 2015)

Good Morning, 

Little Miss Statalina and I are off to one of the biggest "Adventure-Museums" (Abenteuermuseum) in all of Germany:

Odysseum Abenteuermuseum K ln Tolles Ausflugsziel f r ganze Familien

200 stations of things to do. She keeps talking about wanting to do the flight simulator.

An entire wing devoted to Star Wars stuff. Yeah!!!

An entire wing devoted to "Sendung mit der Maus".

And if we go today, we can buy a year's pass for a reduced price. It will be packed, but worth the 1/2 price, because the museum is not all that far from where I live, so in the dead of next winter, we can also go, and it's already paid for!!!

Yesterday, we went straight from her school to, you guessed it, *swimming!* and then, as she was showering afterward, I tapatalked (yeehaw!!) and then we grilled out with friends before the storms came. We then watched Alvin and the Chipmunks and she literally fell asleep curled up next to Papa on the couch and I gently carried her to bed. The moment I placed her into bed, she opened her eyes and said, this time in English: "you don't really think I'm going to sleep before you tell me a goodnight story, hmmm, Papa?"

LOL.  Kids. What fun!

So, we are leaving in 1/2 hour and will be gone about 10 hours or so.

Have a good one.

-Stat


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Little Miss Statalina and I are off to one of the biggest "Adventure-Museums" (Abenteuermuseum) in all of Germany:
> 
> ...



You two are having a great time


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 27, 2015)

They are predicting perfect weather today. Probably going to go out on the lake somewhere today. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 27, 2015)

heading off to the coffee shop shortly


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 27, 2015)

We're having great weather.......supposed to get rain tomorrow....but will enjoy the sunshine today....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 27, 2015)

dem bones are moving on Saturday night


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 27, 2015)

Fudge Frog




Peace Frog


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)

How is everybody today?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)

I had a great weekend my honey was in town for 2 days. We bbqed and worked on our rv a bit, had nice cuddle time. Now back to being alone again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2015)

7 hours at the pool with Princess Statalina. Got home one hour ago, cooked a nice dinner. Watermelon and other fruits for dessert later. Statalina is looking very tired because as usual, she doesn't do anything halfway. Alles, oder Nichts! [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> 7 hours at the pool with Princess Statalina. Got home one hour ago, cooked a nice dinner. Watermelon and other fruits for dessert later. Statalina is looking very tired because as usual, she doesn't do anything halfway. Alles, oder Nichts! [emoji38]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



mmm watermelon so good!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > 7 hours at the pool with Princess Statalina. Got home one hour ago, cooked a nice dinner. Watermelon and other fruits for dessert later. Statalina is looking very tired because as usual, she doesn't do anything halfway. Alles, oder Nichts! [emoji38]
> ...


Less chocolate, more fruit. Summer!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I have pineapple, blueberries and watermelon for snacks.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jun 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Nuts, dried apricots, dates and sometimes dried mango too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 28, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Just let us know the time, we'll book the flight - for you to enjoy Watermelon in the land of beer, pigs and bread!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 28, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Where is it?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 29, 2015)

Guten Morgen, Ihr feine Cappuccinisti der ganzen Welt!

Today is day no. 4 of Miss Statalina's vacation with Papa.

After massive swimming on Friday and even more massive swimming yesterday and a trip to Odysseum on Saturday, and seeing as we are off to Phantasialand tomorrow (woo hoo), little Miss Statalina, who literally begged to be put in her bed at 10 last evening, _asked_ to have 1/2 Chill-Day today. "Papa, you are wearing me out!"

LOL. And here I thought she was wearing me out. So, she slept until 10 this morning - 12 hours of restful sleep, and I'm doing mundane stuff like cleaning and clothes. Our day will start at about 3 pm today, either with a bike tour or  lots of scootering and then we need to do some shopping. There is an outstanding fruit and vegetable stand really close to my house and I believe very much in buying locally, if the quality is good, and the quality of this produce is produce is just outstanding.

I bought 3 chocolate bars for vacation. Today is day number 4, and Miss Statalina has not yet asked for chocolate. However, I have never seen a kid put away as much watermelon and nectarine as this kid can. She also sprouted about 2 CM in the last month and is very lean again. Right before she sprouts, she gets a little belly and then, all of a sudden, she is taller and thinner. 

So, this has given me a little time to USMB, which I enjoy. We are eating a homemade vegetable soup for lunch in about 45 minutes. And I've taught her that a hot tea on a hot day can actually help keep her body cool, so she is drinking peppermint tea right now while catching an episode of "Ninjago". Apparently, "Scooby Doo" is out for this summer, she's seen it enough. LOL.

There is an awesome nature reservat not far from here and bikes are allowed on the trails, so we will probably end up there.

Oh, and her one parakeet sat on her shoulder this morning.
She was thrilled, until he then pooped on her shoulder.



You all have a good Monday.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I'd love to visit, one of my best friends used to live there working as a civilian for the military. She used to run everyday and sent me photos of how green it is and the hills were so pretty. It would be neat.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jun 29, 2015)

Good Monday.  Ran across this, and thought I would share.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 29, 2015)

Enjoying a great Monday with my daughter and family..........we had 3 inches of rain....which means I don't have to worry about watering anything today, and today we are having another beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Mertex (Jun 30, 2015)

Today we're doing the "tourista" thing......going to a quaint little town in Texas called Gruene.....pronounced "green"!  Should be fun.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm going out to thrift shops later today.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 1, 2015)

Hope everyone is enjoying the 4th of July week..................yeehaw!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 1, 2015)

Good day, all. 

My daughter and son-in-law will be visiting from late tomorrow night, through the 6th, and I am very much looking forward to handing out hugs!

Hugs....the best thing ever!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi, all.

It's hot as Hades in this corner of Germany and I seriously considering sticking my head inside a freezer box for the next 2 years.




Went swimming with Princess Statalina today - swim no. 3 thus far on vacation.

She is a water rat. And has a long form water rat certificate to prove it!!!   

Afterward, I grilled steak, American style, with Potato Salad and Corn. Watermelon for dessert. That kid loves melon.

Another day senza Chocolate. VICTORY!!!

She was somewhat pissy after 3 hours in the pool, so I enforced a half-hour break, we munched a couple of gummi bears, she apologized and all was well. Kids.

Am now going to look for a big freezer box somewhere......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 1, 2015)

*My i Phone has an application for air conditioner and one for music so I can play it cool...just saying...*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Mertex have a good visit with your family. The BB Feeds are Feed Comedy Gold this year, I'm crying!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex have a good visit with your family. The BB Feeds are Feed Comedy Gold this year, I'm crying!



I love your avatar, Drifter!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)

*Stat.....are you ready for one of these yet?*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *My i Phone has an application for air conditioner and one for music so I can play it cool...just saying...*



YUM!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)

Damn. I was taking a break from cleaning, and was rewarding myself with a much-coveted bottle of nice cold frappuccino. I didn't even get half of it gone, before this one lone fly, which has been a pita all day, decided to do a belly flop in it. If he's thinking I'm going to come to the rescue, he can forget it. Hmmf.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Damn. I was taking a break from cleaning, and was rewarding myself with a much-coveted bottle of nice cold frappuccino. I didn't even get half of it gone, before this one lone fly, which has been a pita all day, decided to do a belly flop in it. If he's thinking I'm going to come to the rescue, he can forget it. Hmmf.



That Bastard!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> That Bastard!



My words exactly. Only louder and in triplicate!


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 2, 2015)

My son is on business trip to Asia returning today. Been playing CEO this week. Whew.....getting old for this kind of work.  
What's for dinner?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good day, all.
> 
> My daughter and son-in-law will be visiting from late tomorrow night, through the 6th, and I am very much looking forward to handing out hugs!
> 
> Hugs....the best thing ever!




Wonderful.....mine, too.  And hugs are the best!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *My i Phone has an application for air conditioner and one for music so I can play it cool...just saying...*




Hmmmm....that potato looks awfully yummy.......


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex have a good visit with your family. The BB Feeds are Feed Comedy Gold this year, I'm crying!




BB is going to be fun this season....I know what you mean, the show alone has been cracking me up....looks like a good crowd.  I'm glad they're back-dooring Jace....he was a bit much.....but, we never know until the voting takes place....he may just make it and make James and Jason's life miserable....we'll find out tonight!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

My menu for the 4th of July:

Brisket
Sirloin Shish Kabobs (with zuchinni/squash/onion/bell pepper)
Macaroni Salad
Potato Salad
Waldorf Salad
Stuffed Jalapeños

Brownies
Watermelon
Canteloupe

Different types of Wines
Tea/Lemonade/Beer/Margaritas


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> My menu for the 4th of July:
> 
> Brisket
> Sirloin Shish Kabobs (with zuchinni/squash/onion/bell pepper)
> ...



I'm in!

Seriously, it all sounds perfect.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > My menu for the 4th of July:
> ...



The only drawback is that I have to cook all of it..........  Mr. Mertex will grill the Shish Kabobs, after I assemble them........and make the tea/lemonade/margaritas...but the rest is up to me.


We eat around 2:00 pm.....bring your appetite!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> The only drawback is that I have to cook all of it.......... Mr. Mertex will grill the Shish Kabobs, after I assemble them........and make the tea/lemonade/margaritas...but the rest is up to me.
> 
> 
> We eat around 2:00 pm.....bring your appetite!



That's a lot of work, and I hope you are able to sit back afterward, while others do the clean-up. Just point fingers if they need to know where something goes.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> My menu for the 4th of July:
> 
> Brisket
> Sirloin Shish Kabobs (with zuchinni/squash/onion/bell pepper)
> ...



Looks very tasty.... Your missing hard liquor.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 2, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > My menu for the 4th of July:
> ...



Margaritas have "tequila" - does that count?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The only drawback is that I have to cook all of it.......... Mr. Mertex will grill the Shish Kabobs, after I assemble them........and make the tea/lemonade/margaritas...but the rest is up to me.
> ...




Good idea....most of them are good at helping with the clean up.  We do it as we go along......so it's not as stressful.  Mr. Mertex is very good at loading the dishwasher....in fact, he thinks he's the only one that knows how to do it....properly...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 3, 2015)

Another busy day.......more company has arrived....every room has a bed of some sort in it......if I don't get a chance to come back here today.....hope everyone has a great 4th of July.....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 3, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Another busy day.......more company has arrived....every room has a bed of some sort in it......if I don't get a chance to come back here today.....hope everyone has a great 4th of July.....



You too!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2015)

Morning, did Tyrone make us breakfast?


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 3, 2015)

drifter said:


> Morning, did Tyrone make us breakfast?


Tyrone...steak and eggs please. lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 3, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Morning, did Tyrone make us breakfast?
> ...



and if it's not too much trouble darling would you take fido for a walk, thanks.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 3, 2015)

Have a safe and festive 4th, all! 

Will catch you when I can.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis, and a happy 4th of July to all of you!

I hope that you all enjoy this day very much.

Thursday was the hottest day so far for 2015 in my part of Germany. Today is going to be considerably hotter.

On Thursday, the temps got up to 37 C (just around 100 F), which meant it was about 39-40 C inside my place. The temps went from 20 C in the morning to 28 at the noon hour and peaked at 37 C.

Today, shortly before 1 PM, it's already 34 C and should peak at 40 C (104 F), which will mean about 43 C (109.4 C) inside my place during the peak of the day. It gets so hot here that furniture, esp. mattresses, absorb the heat during the day and let it out slowly during the night. So, I wake up at about 4 AM just drenched in sweat. Fun, fun...

Little Miss Statalina, on the other hand, is just loving it, because she gets to swim for hours on end. LOL.

The other difference between today and Thursday is that the humidity is about to set a record for this part of Germany, part of the build up to some major storms due to hit tomorrow, again on Tuesday. By coming Thursday, we will see low temps of about 11 C (51.8 F) up to about 24 C (75 F), which will feel like paradise in comparison to these last days.

We grilled out with good friends last night after swimming and the kids played until about midnight. I bought a 25 lb Watermelon, cut it in half, brought the one half to our friends and then cut up the other half to store it in the fridge here.


*Breaking news:* sales of watermelon and co. are going out the roof in Germany!!!  LOL!!!

Have a good one, folks. See you around!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 4, 2015)

4th of July breakfast special for everyone!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Damn. I was taking a break from cleaning, and was rewarding myself with a much-coveted bottle of nice cold frappuccino. I didn't even get half of it gone, before this one lone fly, which has been a pita all day, decided to do a belly flop in it. If he's thinking I'm going to come to the rescue, he can forget it. Hmmf.




What, no Frappuccino-Heimlich-Manuever???

We must all now clutch our Cappuccino pearls!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Damn. I was taking a break from cleaning, and was rewarding myself with a much-coveted bottle of nice cold frappuccino. I didn't even get half of it gone, before this one lone fly, which has been a pita all day, decided to do a belly flop in it. If he's thinking I'm going to come to the rescue, he can forget it. Hmmf.




True story: Many years ago, dunking home made choc chip cookie in my coffee, ran across something that just had the wrong consistency of crunchy, took it out of my mouth and found it was what was left of a fly. 

That's red lining on the YUK scale!

(Good morning everyone!)


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistis, and a happy 4th of July to all of you!
> 
> I hope that you all enjoy this day very much.
> 
> ...




100 degrees. When I lived in Tucson, that was the norm for much of the year. There used to be a contest to see who could predict the day when the ice melted on the Santa Cruz river which runs through Tucson. 

Thing is, except for extreme rainy seasons, that river bed has been dry for generations and there is never ever ever ice there. It was a joke and what they were really trying to guess was the day when the temp hit 100 degrees. 

Lots of heat and desert jokes there. Like -- T-shirts that read "all beach, no ocean" and the mythical Stick Lizard who runs up a stick when his feet get too hot.

Night before last, I woke up thinking it seems very hot and found our air conditioning had gone belly up. July 4th weekend so we had a hard time finding someone but did get it fixed yesterday.

Nice and cool this morning. Hot and muggy outside. Heavy fog on the lake and around the house. Its like we're inside a cloud.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 4, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> 4th of July breakfast special for everyone!


You are a great American


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 4, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I'd much rather be the guest than the host. 

What time should we arrive?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 4, 2015)

I hear Mertex throws some wild shindigs!!!

Don't worry, Mertex, the little one only eats so much....

cookies
watermelon
watermelon
watermelon
watermelon
watermelon
ice cream floats
watermelon
watermelon
watermelon

Oh, did I already mention watermelon??


----------



## Mertex (Jul 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



It's ongoing all day........for the food, try to get here by 2:00 pm....then you may have to wait a while, but there will be plenty of snacks to keep you from starving.....don't be late!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 4, 2015)

Have a few minutes before everyone else starts to wake up.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis and welcome to the clean up from July 4th!!



Little Miss Statalina and I, in order to beat the heat, went swimming again yesterday, for the 2nd day in a row. Each trip is about 6 hours in the pool, including showering and hair-drying and all that cool stuff.

The people at this big pool are starting to get to know us by first name...

Big storms coming our way today. Temps should also drop from "broil until crispy" down to "slow bake but leave moist and tender".





Have a good one!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 5, 2015)

So, a big high-five to the German meterological service, which has been predicting massive storms today, but then altered the forecast at 14:00, saying that the storms that would hit the area covered by part of my zip-code would first start at circa 18:00-18:05 and not at 16:00, with hail, and that people can go out and enjoy the sun for a while.

So, I went with Miss Statalina until 17 and exactly 2 minutes ago, a huge storm with hail about the size of small baseballs started. 11 minutes ago I told her it would be time to close the windows.

Just wild.

This storm will hopefully cool things off by about 10 C, it should drop from 32 C to 22 C within the hour. Amen, because although today is not the hottest day I have ever experienced in Germany, it has been the stickiest - just miserable, with humidity that reminds me of Ohio.

The little one is now filming the hailstorm.  LOL.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, it hailed here yesterday and a number of cars now have small dents in them.

I covered my car up.  (good boy scout now eats his cookies and drinks his whole-milk!!)

And a good Monday morning to all those wonderful Cappuccinistis out there in the Etherverse!



Little Miss Statalina's vacation reached the half-way point last night, so goes back to her Mama Wednesday, 15.07, in the late evening.

Later, totally surprisingly    she wants to go swimming.

And in about 20 minutes we will go shopping for groceries and also for arts-n-crafts stuff.

We do so much in the day that, when she finally conks out for the night and I think I may want to USMB some, I am already snoooozing away.... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....

This morning, Princess Statalina woke me up by coming into my bedroom and walking on my back like a trapeze artist.... lol.  She may look lean, but Lord, that kid can pack some pounds!!!


Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 6, 2015)

Good Morning Cappuccinists.....hope everyone had a great 4th.....I still have guests today, so I can't start my recovery process until tomorrow.......it was fun, though.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 6, 2015)

Afternoon everybody, we all had a nice long weekend so I am sure Monday has been a rough recup


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2015)

Everyone is gone......I should be glad to get back to my routine but today I feel a bit melancholy........the house is so quiet......Waaaaaaahhhhhh....

How I feel right now.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Everyone is gone......I should be glad to get back to my routine but today I feel a bit melancholy........the house is so quiet......Waaaaaaahhhhhh....
> 
> How I feel right now.......


Every thing will be purrfect anon ...


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 7, 2015)

Tuesday is finally here


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't understand why I feel so hung over, when I didn't touch a drop. What a rip!

Glad to see there are survivors, and kudos to MERTEX! Well done!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 7, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *I don't understand why I feel so hung over, when I didn't touch a drop.* What a rip!
> 
> Glad to see there are survivors, and kudos to MERTEX! Well done!



The spirits are strong........


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 7, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Looks good, but I don't want to share the sweet potato fries.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Everyone is gone......I should be glad to get back to my routine but today I feel a bit melancholy........the house is so quiet......Waaaaaaahhhhhh....
> 
> How I feel right now.......



Well knock over a lamp or run and jump on a table mat and slide across.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mertex  do you watch the feeds? I think the twin twist is going to be exposed today.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex  do you watch the feeds? I think the twin twist is going to be exposed today.



drifter 
I don't watch the feeds, and you're right, they exposed the twins....I had no idea!  Boy, do they ever look alike....no one in the House has suspected it.  The subject came up, but they quickly moved on....that's so amazing.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis!

Little Miss Statalina and I, we did a double header yesterday. We first went to the Legoland-Center in a city called Duisburg - it's a delight for kids (and we will be going back again in the next days) and on the way back, we went straight to swimming at a very large indoor-outdoor complex. The backpack is always packed for a swimming jaunt, this is important!!! By the time we got home, it was after 9 PM or so, so we went from 9 to 9 straight. Finally got her down to sleep at about 11 PM, after she read a book in English (victory!!!   ) and today, when she got up, she is looking beat.

The weather has also shifted so extremely from a heat wave that is now the second worst in German weather-history, to a very cool, rainy weather.  This is not easy for a 51 year old body, even a fit one. OY.  But the swimming really did us some good yesterday. The storms hit while we were in the indoor pool and we did 20 laps, spread out as 7, 6 and 7. I am very proud of her.

Today is our chill out day, so I was able to put a couple of threads out there while Statalina is drawing (she has REAL talent in that area) and watching daffy duck, because this is important.  We are also cleaning out princess Statalina's bedroom today to make room for a writing desk that she will first see when she starts the 3rd grade. Awesome.

The massage therapist who has been taking care of my back since a slipped disc in 2004 is coming by with a portable massage cot and he is going to crack my back. He is really outstanding at this and little Miss Statalina wants to see how this works. I told my massage therapist that all this extra activity with an 8 year old constantly climbing on Papa's shoulders, is causing some pain, so he is swinging by.  So, once again, the Universe is unfolding as it should.

Oh wait, the Bugs Bunny opera (where Bugs dies) cartoon is coming on, I gotta go!!!!





Happy humpings, folks.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistis!
> 
> Little Miss Statalina and I, we did a double header yesterday. We first went to the Legoland-Center in a city called Duisburg - it's a delight for kids (and we will be going back again in the next days) and on the way back, we went straight to swimming at a very large indoor-outdoor complex. The backpack is always packed for a swimming jaunt, this is important!!! By the time we got home, it was after 9 PM or so, so we went from 9 to 9 straight. Finally got her down to sleep at about 11 PM, after she read a book in English (victory!!!   ) and today, when she got up, she is looking beat.
> 
> ...



Hope your back pain gets treated.......looks like Statalina is keeping you on your toes....

Hope everyone is having a peaceful week........I'm back to my old routine......but first....my coffee...


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2015)

My Debbie Downer post du jour.

I am here, for a little while, today, because I am home sick again.

My head is swimming.  I have hurled (although not today) and it was not good.

I have the first glimmer of light at the end of this tunnel.  Worst trip I have taken in a while.  Metaphorically speaking.  As I said, I am home.

On the bright side:  I did have a cup of coffee and it was good.

And now: back to bed.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> My Debbie Downer post du jour.
> 
> I am here, for a little while, today, because I am home sick again.
> 
> ...



I hope you feel better soon, Ilar.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> My Debbie Downer post du jour.
> 
> I am here, for a little while, today, because I am home sick again.
> 
> ...


Dear Ilar,

Mi sh'beyrach!

(Get well!)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been off ambien for 3 days and the insomnia is back. I have night terrors and I can't sleep through the night.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > My Debbie Downer post du jour.
> ...



Thanks.  Past few days have been a bitch.  But I went to my doctor and am now following doctor's orders (simple obvious stuff like, "try not to be such a fat lard-ass do-nothing schmuck").

This might prove difficult.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> I've been off ambien for 3 days and the insomnia is back. I have night terrors and I can't sleep through the night.



I had the same problem for about 1.5 year and I was with ambien for a while. I went to a series of sleeping studies to find out it's just my anxiety. Then my doctor prescribed trazedone 50mg min. dosage. Now I'm only taking 25mg ( cut in half) every other night. 
From what I learned you can't just stop these sleeping pills abruptly. Ambien is also a habit forming and in the long run you have to keep increasing the dosages. Yes those nightmares. Good lord.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> I've been off ambien for 3 days and the insomnia is back. I have night terrors and I can't sleep through the night.



Withdrawal symptoms are tough.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Have you tried just walking for 20 minutes a day?

Something that simple can make a difference and even lard-asses can walk.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I do more than 20 minutes of walking every day.

Sometimes there's more to being a do nothing lard ass than just a little exercise.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Glad to hear that you do go walking. 

Our natural state is to be moving. Unfortunately we have developed a lifestyle that impedes our movement.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



Agreed.  On the other hand, to be candid, I have reason to sit a lot, too.  It's a pain (literally) to walk, but it's dangerous to be sedentary.

Who used to say, "It aint easy being me?"


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> It's a pain (literally) to walk,



I knew that we were opposites but I never realized how far that went.

For me it is literally a pain to sit. 

I have a standing desk and I swim a mile every other day to keep fit. The great thing about swimming is that it is full body workout in a weightless environment.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > It's a pain (literally) to walk,
> ...



Joking aside, the contrary things that cause us our respective pains are still just that:  a pain.

I almost drowned as a child.  Been a bit aqua-phobic ever since.  Contrary to what some scientific types may tell you, my body at rest doesn't float.  It sinks.  Like a freakin' rock.

Sure, there's the shallow end, I guess.  But as W.C. Fields once supposedly said:  

"Water?  Never touch it.  Fish fuck in it."


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 8, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...





So much for the concept that fat (AKA oil) floats on water. 

You must have seriously heavy bones and muscles. If I am in the deep end where the water is 9' by inhaling and exhaling deeply I can change how much of my body is out of the water when I am vertical. 

Fully inhaled my entire neck and the tops of my shoulders are above the water. Fully exhaled and the water rises to just above my chin.

I actually do that as part of my exercises because even breathing is working out your chest muscles under water.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I've been off ambien for 3 days and the insomnia is back. I have night terrors and I can't sleep through the night.
> ...



I started taking them after my sister's suicide, at first just to sleep because I couldn't sleep at night then I stopped and I started again about a month ago because I was night terrors but then I stopped again abruptly, I hate having to be dependant on them it just bothers me. But if I don't take them I either stay up all night and then I am tired all day or I have night terrors which is worse really.

I never had anxiety before but I guess I must have it now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I walk several miles a day a few times a week.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2015)

I really haven't been on it that long  a month or less, prior to the ambien, I was taking some dollar store herbal sleeping pill.  So I don't think I should have any withdrawals. I just don't know how to get rid of the night terrors thing.

The Main thing is when I can't sleep and stay up all night the next day my concentration is effected. Also I dread night because I know I won't sleep or if I do I will have the night terror thing I wake up sweaty or paniced.

A few weeks ago I was having that weird high pitched sound you get in your ears.


Because of the lack of sleep I can't keep up with what day it is sometimes or my homework obligations.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> I really haven't been on it that long  a month or less, prior to the ambien, I was taking some dollar store herbal sleeping pill.  So I don't think I should have any withdrawals. I just don't know how to get rid of the night terrors thing.
> 
> The Main thing is when I can't sleep and stay up all night the next day my concentration is effected. Also I dread night because I know I won't sleep or if I do I will have the night terror thing I wake up sweaty or paniced.
> 
> ...



Your not alone. I met several people that has the same problem. Noise in your ear is called tinnitus. I had that on and off then it stayed with me that I got used to it. 
I went through the same problem like you the only the difference is I'm older and you have to do your obligations the next day. For me I stayed home. Plus your sister tragedy. Sorry to hear that. Sleep therapist and hypnosis also helped me but my wife fired them both because of too much skin showing when they are working at NIGHT. Darn. 
You may want research food rich with melatonin. When and what to eat at dinner, when to exercise, temperature of your showers if you take showers at night, temp. of your room, no smart phone or computer in your room, your night lights. You can google all of this without talking to a therapist.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 8, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I really haven't been on it that long  a month or less, prior to the ambien, I was taking some dollar store herbal sleeping pill.  So I don't think I should have any withdrawals. I just don't know how to get rid of the night terrors thing.
> ...



Thanks that's great information and I will do some research. I got to figure this out and make changes it's really starting to affect me negatively. I appreciate you replying


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Your condition is only temporary. This too shall pass.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 9, 2015)

*Been there done that..*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 10, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis.

6 more days of vacation with little Princess Statalina.

By then, the transformation process from lungs to gills will be complete, as much as we are swimming.

And the watermelon shortage in Germany? It's all Stat's fault!!!



Happy TGIFing.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

drifter 

That was an interesting "Big Brother" last night......I hope you watched it....can't hardly wait to see who's going on the block Sunday now that Austin and Vanessa are the new HOH's.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistis.
> 
> 6 more days of vacation with little Princess Statalina.
> 
> ...




My, time is going so fast....seems like only yesterday you were beginning your vaca.....hope you enjoy the next 6 days and don't poop out on Princess Statalina.....


----------



## Indofred (Jul 10, 2015)

Just thought I'd drop in for a cup of tea and a round of sandwiches.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 10, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Just thought I'd drop in for a cup of tea and a round of sandwiches.








Sorry, the round sandwiches are all gone so you are just going to have to make do with these instead.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter
> 
> That was an interesting "Big Brother" last night......I hope you watched it....can't hardly wait to see who's going on the block Sunday now that Austin and Vanessa are the new HOH's.


Mertex 
I can't believe Austin and Vanessa are the new HOH. I did not expect that at all. The casting isn't bad this year. I hope Audrey goes, she gets on my nerves.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter
> ...




I thought that was very clever of Da to point out the twins......but it doesn't seem like the rest are going to do anything with it.  And yes, I was hoping that Audrey would be the one to go....Shelli and her boy toy are getting on my nerves.  Austin seems like the type that won't want to make waves, so he probably won't put either Shelli or Clay up.  I like the new twist where outsiders get to throw in a ringer that can change the outcomes....wonder what that football player is going to come up with.


----------



## Debra K (Jul 11, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I really haven't been on it that long  a month or less, prior to the ambien, I was taking some dollar store herbal sleeping pill.  So I don't think I should have any withdrawals. I just don't know how to get rid of the night terrors thing.
> ...



Forgive me for butting in ... new here ... but you mentioned melatonin.  My sister takes a melatonin supplement tablet (available on the shelf at local pharmacy) when she needs help going to sleep.  I've never tried it myself, but my sister says it works great for her.


----------



## Debra K (Jul 11, 2015)

Do I hear talk about Big Brother 17!  My hubby and I love the show.  We missed the first season, but we have watched every season since.  We laugh and banter back and forth.  I told my hubby that Shelli was faking when she "cried" about sending Da'Vonne home.   She wasn't sad at all, she couldn't even muster real tears and had to hide her face (probably because she started laughing).  LOL  For a poker player, I found it odd that Da'Vonne didn't keep anything close to her chest.  She was showing her hand to everyone and was way too loud.  The wave-makers are the ones that end up with targets on their backs. In such close quarters with everyone apparently comparing notes, it didn't take long for Da'Vonne to figure out that Audrey was working everyone and planting seeds of distrust.   I hope Audrey isn't the same way in her real life that she is on this show.  None of the other players will trust her again and I don't think she'll get to the end.   It didn't work for Audrey, so why did Da'Vonne think it would work when she did the same thing to Liz ... hey Liz, some people are saying you're a twin ...  For Da'Vonne to leverage that info, she shouldn't have shared it with everyone else first.  My hubby and I refer to Shelli and Clay as Barbie and Ken.  I don't think either of them will get to the end.   All the rest, I think, have a good shot.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I watch the feeds, it looks like both Jeff and Austin like the twins and are targeting each other over wanting to be alone with the twins. 

I like John and Becky together but they are laying low. I like Jason and Meg too, I dislike James and Audrey.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 11, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Do I hear talk about Big Brother 17!  My hubby and I love the show.  We missed the first season, but we have watched every season since.  We laugh and banter back and forth.  I told my hubby that Shelli was faking when she "cried" about sending Da'Vonne home.   She wasn't sad at all, she couldn't even muster real tears and had to hide her face (probably because she started laughing).  LOL  For a poker player, I found it odd that Da'Vonne didn't keep anything close to her chest.  She was showing her hand to everyone and was way too loud.  The wave-makers are the ones that end up with targets on their backs. In such close quarters with everyone apparently comparing notes, it didn't take long for Da'Vonne to figure out that Audrey was working everyone and planting seeds of distrust.   I hope Audrey isn't the same way in her real life that she is on this show.  None of the other players will trust her again and I don't think she'll get to the end.   It didn't work for Audrey, so why did Da'Vonne think it would work when she did the same thing to Liz ... hey Liz, some people are saying you're a twin ...  For Da'Vonne to leverage that info, she shouldn't have shared it with everyone else first.  My hubby and I refer to Shelli and Clay as Barbie and Ken.  I don't think either of them will get to the end.   All the rest, I think, have a good shot.



Hi Debra welcome to the board and this thread. Do you watch the feeds? I don't want to give away spoilers.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Do I hear talk about Big Brother 17!  My hubby and I love the show.  We missed the first season, but we have watched every season since.  We laugh and banter back and forth.  I told my hubby that Shelli was faking when she "cried" about sending Da'Vonne home.   She wasn't sad at all, she couldn't even muster real tears and had to hide her face (probably because she started laughing).  LOL  For a poker player, I found it odd that Da'Vonne didn't keep anything close to her chest.  She was showing her hand to everyone and was way too loud.  The wave-makers are the ones that end up with targets on their backs. In such close quarters with everyone apparently comparing notes, it didn't take long for Da'Vonne to figure out that Audrey was working everyone and planting seeds of distrust.   I hope Audrey isn't the same way in her real life that she is on this show.  None of the other players will trust her again and I don't think she'll get to the end.   It didn't work for Audrey, so why did Da'Vonne think it would work when she did the same thing to Liz ... hey Liz, some people are saying you're a twin ...  For Da'Vonne to leverage that info, she shouldn't have shared it with everyone else first.  My hubby and I refer to Shelli and Clay as Barbie and Ken.  I don't think either of them will get to the end.   All the rest, I think, have a good shot.



Hello, Debra K , and welcome to the Cappuccino Corral!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 12, 2015)

And a good Sunday morning to all of our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there in the Etherverse!

Today is Sunday, 12 July, 2015 and will go down in history as one of the few days of my vacation with little Miss Princess Statalina where we did not, I repeat, did _not_ go swimming!



Yesterday we swam no. 8, from 12:30 PM to 8:30 PM and then we got some really good Italian food afterwards. One of the great things about living in a foreign city for a long time is that you get to know where all of the best restaurants are!  I could tell that Miss Statalina was worn out from that much swimming, and indeed, we did 40 laps during that time, plus we played ball for hours on end and did the big slides, etc.... and I refused to bring junk food with us to the pool, so after showering and hair drying and all that cool stuff, she was a weepin' and a wailin' that her stomach was empty that that she would simply die were Papa to not give her some Gummi Bears right there on the spot. I just have her my across-the-galaxy famous statalicious Cheshire Cat grin and nodded "no" with my head, but told her if she could behave, then she could get her favorite Spaghetti Bolognese for dinner and some Tiramisu for afterwards. That kept her quiet. LOL!!! And she wolfed down an adult portion of spaghetti as if it were nothing.

After dinner, she was more tired than ever, but just bound and determined to catch a Scooby Doo movie. This week is Scooby-Doo week in Cartoonito, which is the rough equivalent of Heaven for her right now. So, we watched a skeeeeeeeery Scooby Doo Halloween film and she fell asleep in my lap. I then carried her gently into her room, where she made one single indent in her bed and slept for 11 hours without moving, because when I went in to wake her up, the rest of her bed as totally orderly...

Mission accomplished!!  

So, this morning, I just had that intuition that told me to measure her height, and indeed, she has grown at least one centimeter in the last week.

What a wonder to watch.

Today, we are using the cloudy and soon-to-be rainy Sunday to go through all of her toys and sort out anything that is now too young for her. She wants a writing-desk for the Fall and this means that we need to make room in her room for such a desk.

She is doing this willingly (lol) because if she does not, she doesn't get to go to Phantasialand for a second time this summer - tomorrow. Bribery is a wonderful tool for parents. 

Papa is exhausted, but the happiest Papa in the known universe.

So, catch you all soon!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter
> 
> That was an interesting "Big Brother" last night......I hope you watched it....can't hardly wait to see who's going on the block Sunday now that Austin and Vanessa are the new HOH's.



Mertex  I watch the feeds so I'm ahead of the shows. I try not to post spoilers for you. I still watch the shows for the comps and diary room sessions. I'm already ready for the next HOH lol.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter
> ...




drifter 
Darn....wish I had time to watch the feeds...but anyway,  I'm not sure I like what transpired Sunday.  The group that I don't like as much seems to be getting it together.  I like Vanessa, but I sure don't like that she's aligned herself with Shelli/Clay....I don't trust  Shelli and Clay.  Maybe once they take down James or Jeff, the remainder of the other group's light bulb will go on and they'll make more of an effort to win HOH and break them up.

But, but, the evictions are supposed to be "live".....so how can you be ready for the next HOH?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Right now I think I am Team John, I think if he keeps doing what he is doing the others will take each other out. Austin for sure got a great edit.  I don't hate anyone this season except maybe Audrey, I can't stand her, she is horrible. I wish they were evicting Audrey this week that is what the plan was, get her out. I hope CBS isn't trying to prolong her spot on the show she's a disgusting jerk.

I like Shelli but without Clay


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm with you.......I think John is funny and clever too, and I'm liking him.  Liz/Julia didn't realize that as a dentist he would of course notice something so obvious as a crown....I certainly can't tell them apart.  I know I will keep changing who I like best as time goes on and they do things that annoy me....I just didn't like the way Shelli bamboozled Becky and made her think that she was on board to get rid of Audrey.     

Maybe Da was right, they don't want to take out Audrey because of her being the 1st transgender....I've heard rumors that the network manipulates how the game goes....I don't like Audrey either, she is definitely not trustworthy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



That is the excuse Vanessa is giving about not wanting to get rid of Audrey because she (van) is a lesbian and feels like the LBGT community will judge her for putting Audrey on the block because Audrey is 1st transwoman. I think that is total BS!!!

If it was me Audrey would have been gone last week 

It's a game, $500,000 !!!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Yeah....totally BS.  So, she's going to let Audrey walk away with the $500K?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I know Johnny Mac won't :let Audrey stay


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




I hope not....right now I think he's just going along knowing that doing what they ask him will keep him safe until he takes control....


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Definitely, laying low and winning when he has to, so he is safe. He's a cool guy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 13, 2015)

Good morning and TGIM to all our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there.

Off with little Princess Statalina and a friend of hers to off to Phantasialand today. This will be trip no. 2 for Princess Statalina, a promise I made to her for the summer. Until now, we have done most everything planned, except the extemporaneous trip to Paris, because the hotels were really overfilled this time.

Have a good one, folks!


----------



## Debra K (Jul 13, 2015)

drifter said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Do I hear talk about Big Brother 17!  My hubby and I love the show.  We missed the first season, but we have watched every season since.  We laugh and banter back and forth.  I told my hubby that Shelli was faking when she "cried" about sending Da'Vonne home.   She wasn't sad at all, she couldn't even muster real tears and had to hide her face (probably because she started laughing).  LOL  For a poker player, I found it odd that Da'Vonne didn't keep anything close to her chest.  She was showing her hand to everyone and was way too loud.  The wave-makers are the ones that end up with targets on their backs. In such close quarters with everyone apparently comparing notes, it didn't take long for Da'Vonne to figure out that Audrey was working everyone and planting seeds of distrust.   I hope Audrey isn't the same way in her real life that she is on this show.  None of the other players will trust her again and I don't think she'll get to the end.   It didn't work for Audrey, so why did Da'Vonne think it would work when she did the same thing to Liz ... hey Liz, some people are saying you're a twin ...  For Da'Vonne to leverage that info, she shouldn't have shared it with everyone else first.  My hubby and I refer to Shelli and Clay as Barbie and Ken.  I don't think either of them will get to the end.   All the rest, I think, have a good shot.
> ...



I don't have the live feeds, but in prior years I have browsed through a popular website that posts live feed updates.  I love spoilers ... do you have some?


----------



## Debra K (Jul 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hello, Debra K , and welcome to the Cappuccino Corral!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Debra K (Jul 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And a good Sunday morning to all of our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there in the Etherverse!
> 
> Today is Sunday, 12 July, 2015 and will go down in history as one of the few days of my vacation with little Miss Princess Statalina where we did not, I repeat, did _not_ go swimming!
> 
> ...



Much JOY!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Debra K (Jul 13, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



My hubby and I love John.  He is the most entertaining in his diary sessions ... and I agree ... he is so useful and accommodating to the others that he's not even a blimp on their radar.  Audrey can go anytime and I won't miss her on the show.  Shelli sounded like Reese Witherspoon's character in "Legally Blonde" when she embraced Liz as her sorority sister.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 13, 2015)

How wonderful.....I get to start a brand new week.........


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Debra K , and welcome to the Cappuccino Corral!!!
> ...



There is a BB viewer floating around where you can view feeds for free

B3V BB Feed Viewer

BBViewer


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 13, 2015)

Debra K Mertex 

Here's another free live stream

Big Brother 17 USA Live Feeds Online BB17 US 2015 Stream Nowwatchtvlive.me


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 14, 2015)

Good Tuesday morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Princess Statalina and I visited Phantasialand in Brühl, Germany, for the second time, yesterday. We also brought along the son of a good friend of mine. It rained some, but the day was a delight and we were at the park from 10 till 9:30, almost 12 hours straight.


Also, Phantasialand is claiming that it is building the most advanced roller-coaster in the world and fastest rollercoaster in  Europe:



 



 


It's going to be a new part of the park called KLUGHEIM (Klug = clever, Heim= Home, Domicile) and the newest coaster will be called TARON. It's going to be a multi-launch coaster with two catapult starts, the most intensive catapult engine in the entire world; it will also be the longest roller coaster ever, with 58 track-segments and will cross it's own path 116 times, thus setting a world-record, according to Phantasialand.

Here is a trailer for KLUGHEIM:


And a mock-up of the ride with the TARON:



As you can well imagine, we will be riding that ride when it goes up in 2016.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> Debra K Mertex
> 
> Here's another free live stream
> 
> Big Brother 17 USA Live Feeds Online BB17 US 2015 Stream Nowwatchtvlive.me




Thanks.....I tried this morning and couldn't get any to load...it would load but wouldn't move....I'll try later when I have more time......unless they take them down by then...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2015)

For all of those who don't like Mondays.........






Have a nice "rest of the week".......


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 17, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.

The famous Papa Stat / Princess Statalina 2015 vacation has now come to an end and she is with her mother in France.

It's lonely here, but I am back to full time work, as always.

I just had the best overall vacation of my life and am somewhat recharged.

Another heatwave is heading toward my part of Germany this weekend, am seriously thinking of sticking my head in a freezer box somewhere...



Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Debra K (Jul 17, 2015)

drifter said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Thank you Drifter.

Last night's show was interesting.  Although Austin is playing a fairly good game at this point, I don't like his portrayal of himself as "Judas".   Austin has been able to pull some strings, he's not overly clever at hiding things.  Vanessa was livid when he threw the veto competition.  I don't think she bought his denial at all.  And Jason could tell he was lying at one point, but I can't remember what the lie was at this point.  With Jeff in Liz's bed ... and the two of them under the covers ... Austin was not happy.  He acted like a jealous boyfriend, and Liz doesn't want to be controlled.  But Jeff is gone now ... and Austin doesn't have to worry about sharing his gal with another male houseguest.  The "Sixth Sense" group are still in power with Shelli and Liz winning HoH.  I wonder if their target will be James again.  John the Dentist is still hilarious and I think he might be America's favorite player.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 17, 2015)

Debra K said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...



John gets much more tv time then we see of him on the feeds. I think he may be a fan favorite but unless he gets some alliances going I don't know if he will win. 

Austin seems possessive and too into Liz it's only been a couple weeks how can you be that jealous? Liz voted to keep Jeff so she didn't like Austin, plus he has a girlfriend right? (weird situation there)

I really wish Becky and John would form some alliances with people I am getting worried they are going to get booted.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 18, 2015)

Guten Morgen, Ihr Cappuccinistii der Welt!

It's Saturday,and that means 

And to help our Cappuccinistis wake up:













B...b...b...bbb....butt I'm not awake yet!!!!!




Have a good one, folks.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 18, 2015)

Please Make it stop
*Chizza: Fried Chicken Pizza Crust or the Culinary Apocalypse? You Decide*


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 19, 2015)

Debra K said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...




I don't like Austin that much.......and calling himself Judas just makes it worse.  The fact that Vanessa is able to control him makes me dislike him even more.......he was lying, but for her to come at him like that and all he did was try and prove that he is still obeying her just made him appear wishy-washy.  If any of them don't realize that Shelli and Clay, as a couple are powerful and try to break them up, they are all going to go out the door one by one.  I don't have much hope for them, (everyone outside of Clay/Shelli) since they can't seem to win any of the challenges or figure things out.  Vanessa may turn eventually, but she seems to be taken in by them, too, so far.  I keep changing my mind about who I like from week to week.......they all seem disappointing, but there isn't anyone that I absolutely abhor....like I used to feel about Rachel and Evil Dick some time back.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Mertex Debra K  None of them bug me this year in the way hg's did previous seasons, my favorites seem to change from week to week. If Austin had not gone full blown love puppy I would have liked him but him forcing a showmance is just dumb. Still I don't hate him like other people do. The creepy factor is there but sometimes I almost feel like he is acting and bad acting at that to boost his wrestling career. I wouldn't be surprised if he thought pretending a big showmance toward Liz made him popular. It just seems like bad acting 

For me Audrey is the one who is the most annoying in that house and after her Steve. Steve has just as strong creepo vibes as Austin.

The People I like Johnny Mac ( though he's slipping in my book don't think he should keep volunteering to be a pawn) I like Becky, Jason,Vanessa. 

I am kind of on the fence with the twins, I am holding out to see how I feel about them.

Shelli is doing  a good job and Clay is supporting her. Like you said it's changing for me week to week and at least I don't Hate anyone like i did previous seasons.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## charwin95 (Jul 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Tyrone, 
That's probably the best version of El Condor Pasa I ever heard. Beautiful. It reminds me when I was younger. With so much girls having fun when during our sailing trip one of my a friends drown with that music playing. I was not able to hold my tears listening to your post.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2015)

Good Morning and TGIM to all those Cappuccinistis out there who just cannot wait to jump out of bed and Carp the Diem!


Do you belong to this group?








Or this group?








Either way:


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 20, 2015)

One cannot confront Monday without veggies


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> That's probably the best version of El Condor Pasa I ever heard. Beautiful. It reminds me when I was younger. With so much girls having fun when during our sailing trip one of my a friends drown with that music playing. I was not able to hold my tears listening to your post.



That's terribly sad. I'm so sorry, Charwin.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



at the price of your grief and tears I believe she lived again in your memories of her .....
I am reminded of this tune


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 20, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Oh, my. My heart goes out to you, Charwin95.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmmm, I like pizza and I like cake, but a pizza cake-not so sure about that. Only if I can have real cake for dessert. Don't want to miss out on my cake.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Extreme deep dish!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 21, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Does that come with a salty pretzel and brownie?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2015)

drifter Debra K 

Finally they get Audrey on the block.  I was beginning to think that Shelli wouldn't do it....but I'm glad she did.  I've never seen anyone lie as much as Audrey.  It was pretty frustrating for Clay to have her deny that she said what she did....people that do that annoy the hell out of me, too.  I like Johnny Mac, Jason and Liz (Julia) Street Boys .....they are so lame but funny.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra and a happy Hammer Day of Thor to you!

Yesterday, in one of the rooms where I work with clients, the protective shade to a slanted window right behind me, after maybe 15 years of being there, literally snapped, ripped in half and part of the bottom of it smacked me in the head. LOL.

So, I went to a company that deals in these kids of windows, called VELUX, and ordered a new shade, called a "Rollo" in German. Damn, they are expensive!!!  This is because the window itself is at least 30 years old and only the older type of "Rollos" are available.  I wrote down the window number and type and for good measure  took measurements and when I showed them to the guy, he said to me, "Ach, ein Dinosaurier!"  (I bet I don't even have to translate that one).

Without a good rollo on the window, that room gets hot really, really fast. Ugh.

But I thought this would be a good opportunity to share with you that most German homes do no use curtains (Vorhänge) like we Americans do. The "Krauts"  use Rollos and Jalousien and Markisen  (good words to look up!), which means lots less dust to have to deal with. And you will have to look long and hard to find a German window with screens. They don't believe in screens.

Anyhow, if another heat wave hits before the new rollo comes (5 work days), I may just have to buy a huge ice block and plop it down in the center of the room... lol...







Ice-blockily yours,

Stat


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 23, 2015)

ha ha. That must have been frightening!!! Glad you are ok


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> ha ha. That must have been frightening!!! Glad you are ok




Oh, I'm cool with it, it was more irritating than anything. And the guy at the shop was very, very helpful; he knew his stuff, to be sure. He noticed the light US-American accent in my German and asked me where I came from. Apparently, he is crazy about the USA, especially the Rocky Mountains, Mesa Verdi, Grand Canyon and such. That was pretty cool, because not all Germans are so open. After 10 minutes of intensive conversation about great places to go mountain climbing in the USA - after the new rollo was ordered, I mean - he also told me I was the first foreigner he experienced who can carry on a very long, involved conversation in perfect German, without even a single mistake. That was kind of neat, I thought.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> But I thought this would be a good opportunity to share with you that most German homes do no use curtains (Vorhänge) like we Americans do. The "Krauts"  use Rollos and Jalousien and Markisen  (good words to look up!), which means lots less dust to have to deal with. And you will have to look long and hard to find a German window with screens. *They don't believe in screens*.



Denial, now it blocks a nice breeze too.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > But I thought this would be a good opportunity to share with you that most German homes do no use curtains (Vorhänge) like we Americans do. The "Krauts"  use Rollos and Jalousien and Markisen  (good words to look up!), which means lots less dust to have to deal with. And you will have to look long and hard to find a German window with screens. *They don't believe in screens*.
> ...







Oh, the windows are opened so that the beauty of nature comes indoors at night.
I'm thinking of naming the three small spiders in my bathroom "frick, frack and frook".


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 23, 2015)

No mosquitos?  A few deer flies and Germans would invent mini laser cannon window attachments...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Jul 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha. That must have been frightening!!! Glad you are ok
> ...


German was offered in my HS but I took Spanish. Kinda wish I took German. Where/when did you start learning it/


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 23, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




A while back, but most of it I learned right here in the BRD, quickly and with the help of newfound friends.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter Debra K
> 
> Finally they get Audrey on the block.  I was beginning to think that Shelli wouldn't do it....but I'm glad she did.  I've never seen anyone lie as much as Audrey.  It was pretty frustrating for Clay to have her deny that she said what she did....people that do that annoy the hell out of me, too.  I like Johnny Mac, Jason and Liz (Julia) Street Boys .....they are so lame but funny.


Mertex Debra K 
I hope the get rid of Austin this week, he's a creep. I would like To see Jason win. I also like Julia with John. Julia and Liz are playing different games. It will be interesting to see which twin goes further in the game if they make it through next week.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2015)

Good morning, everybody, and a Cappuccino TGIF to all of you!







Today is a free day for me!  Finally, no business appointments, no invoices to write, no many-hour-long prep for the next client. I get to goof off today and may just go sunbathe along the Rhein River today!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 24, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>




You made me thirsty!!!


----------



## Debra K (Jul 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter Debra K
> ...



With Vanessa getting HOH ... and the queen floater HOH too ... it should be another easy week for Sixth Sense alliance.  I think Vanessa might be able to control the other HOH and talk her into doing what the alliance wants.  I was glad to see Audrey go home.  She seems to have a very nice family ... I sensed that they have probably experienced her "manipulations" a time or two.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Debra K said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



They all agree they want Austin out. I think they will backdoor him.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 24, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




Well, Spanish is a lot easier.....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 24, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter Debra K
> ...




drifter Debra K

I think Austin is creepy, too.  I like Jason and was glad to see that Shelli wasn't mean and unmoved when he came to her.  I think it's funny that Johnny Mac was able to tell there were two different people based on the "tooth".....and now I can see that Julia's tooth, the one that Johnny Mac calls by number seems to be "whiter" than her other teeth.  Maybe it's my imagination? 

I'm glad that they got rid of Audrey......she was just stirring up stuff.  It'll be interesting to see which one remains HOH, Vanessa or Jackie.  Jackie stepped up her game trying to win the battle of the block, so maybe she'll start playing, now.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 24, 2015)

Debra K said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I'm not so sure that Jackie will allow Vanessa to manipulate her.  She's been put up on the block by the Sixth Sense and seems to have gravitated to the side of James, Meg, and Jason....but Vanessa is pretty pushy, so we'll see how Jackie handles it.

Audrey's family did seem nice....must have been hard for them to watch her melt down on national TV.  After she was evicted, she seemed pretty cool again....I didn't like her behavior when she was all wrapped up like a mummy and acting victimized.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 25, 2015)

Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra, and welcome to the weekend!

A massive storm hit last night, so much that it shook the house in which I live.

I seriously considered hiding under a bed for a minute or two - it was that bad.

Now, everything is quiet, but damn, it looks wet outside.






Have a good one!


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you for the kind invitation to the Corral, I appreciate it. Nice to know there's an off topic thread on here.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2015)

And a large, delicious






for you, MsnBama !  Welcome to the CC, where we shoot the shit with the best shitshooters of the world!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2015)

And a friendly good Monday morning wake-up to all our Cappuccinistis of the world!

Don't forget, Monday is an excellent day to get out of bed!

In fact, I get out of bed on every day that ends with "y"!!!

I have another free day today, get to goof off, but see a mountain of little "to-do" list things that need to be "to-do"'s, so......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2015)

Vutt, no one shooting zhe sheeets yet todey????


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, but it's a Monday...bleh....


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Vutt, no one shooting zhe sheeets yet todey????



A little, yeah. Kinda immersed in researching a farm in SC though, they're cloning horses and I'm completely gobsmacked.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Vutt, no one shooting zhe sheeets yet todey????
> ...




"Cloning horses"?!?!?

Wow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone ever had a day like this?







LOL!


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Yep...and making a killing doing it. 

Game of Clones Vanity Fair


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi all, looking forward to going up North for a few days and chilling by the lake. Hope you guys have a great rest of the week. Here's a pic. of the lake. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 28, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi all, looking forward to going up North for a few days and chilling by the lake. Hope you guys have a great rest of the week. Here's a pic. of the lake. Enjoy!!



I wouldn't want to leave. Enjoy!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 29, 2015)

Oskosh nosh by gosh


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2015)

Mood Gorning,  paccunnistis of the rowld!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra and a happy Hammer Day of Thor to you!
> 
> Yesterday, in one of the rooms where I work with clients, the protective shade to a slanted window right behind me, after maybe 15 years of being there, literally snapped, ripped in half and part of the bottom of it smacked me in the head. LOL.
> 
> ...




So, as a follow-up to that from above, this happened today:



Don't worry, it's a silent vid, there is nothing wrong with your computer.

As always, the "Anleitung" (Instructions) for the "Einbauen" (Installation) of stuff like this looks a lot easier than it is. Took about 40 minutes because the screws are so friggin' small, even with a magnetic screwdriver, they fly all over the place. *AAAAAAARRRRGH! * Apparently, Velux knows this already because in the tools package, it includes 6 extra screws - LOL. So, after practicing my best swear-words (Schimpfwörter) in German, like these:



Undertitles all the way....

(Some really interesting stuff starting at 4:14, especially about how US-American swear-words are finding their way into the German-Schimpwörter-Lexikon!!)



I got the damned Rollo up!!!!


Tsännk U und häf a veri naice dai!!!


Coyote

Get to practicing those words, now!!!


----------



## Coyote (Jul 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra and a happy Hammer Day of Thor to you!
> ...



Schimpfwörter! 

(pronounced chimpenfurter or shrimpweiner)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 29, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





LOL!!!

I hear the stuff all the time in the streetcars and trains, especially among the "Jugendliche" (youth). They speak a kind of weirded out texting-German and then throw an American cuss-word-phrase (or 10) in there and I kind of get a jolt, like:

_"Jo, die Tussi gestern war so dermaßen geil, äääh, sie hat alles mitgemacht, die kleine Schlampe, und dann hörte die blöde Schnäfpe mitten im blasen einfach auf - im BLASEN!!!, jo, ich ich, so äääh waaat the fuck, ääääh, das ist not cool äääh, ehhh fuck you, Schlampe...."_



SCARY.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 29, 2015)

Q : Why doesn't anyone starve in the desert
A: because of the "sand which" is there ..


----------



## Coyote (Jul 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



  I think texting is changing American English too!


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Q : Why doesn't anyone starve in the desert
> A: because of the "sand which" is there ..



This thread is the devil for anyone cutting carbs.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2015)

Carbs?  The nice deer above you is eating popcorn...


----------



## Coyote (Jul 29, 2015)

shrimpnweiner!


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 29, 2015)

Coyote said:


> shrimpnweiner!



What is shrimpnwiener? A tiny shrimp?


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 29, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mood Gorning,  paccunnistis of the rowld!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Hello everyone, 




Anybody would like to join me for dinner?


----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 30, 2015)

This place has turned into the food porn thread


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 30, 2015)

drifter said:


> This place has turned into the food porn thread



That's kinda how I feel. I open the thread and have the sudden urge to go gorge on the oreos hidden in my pantry.

Instead.....I drink.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and TGIF!

Gee, I could swear I just said that a week ago...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > This place has turned into the food porn thread
> ...







How about dunking your oreo in your whiskey????

I would do that!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Q : Why doesn't anyone starve in the desert
> ...




Only because Tyrone keeps posting all these goodies!..........

Nice to see someone new.....Welcome MSMBama......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

drifter said:


> This place has turned into the food porn thread




AMEN!!!

Herr TyroneSlothrop has been hereby appointed the Cappuccino Corral Minister of Food-Lust!!!

Now, Monsieur Slothroppy, place your hand on the bag of frozen shrimp and repeat after me....

"I, Tyrone Slothroppy, of the Slothroppy Index of Slothroppiness, do solemnly swear to uphold the carbohy... uh, the prot.... uh, bag it, I swear to keep food looking hot, so help me Julia Child!"


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Except for me..... boo hooo...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> German was offered in my HS but I took Spanish. *Kinda wish I took German. *Where/when did you start learning it/



Weißt Du, es ist nie zu spät, damit anzufangen. Du bist nur so alt, wie Du es Dir vorstellst....


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




If you can learn German, Spanish should be a piece of cake........es verdad!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jul 31, 2015)

I've issued a chocolate Fatwa calling for a chocolate Jihad...govern yourselves accordingly


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and TGIF!
> 
> Gee, I could swear I just said that a week ago...




I know.......time is just flying......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I've issued a chocolate Fatwa calling for a chocolate Jihad...govern yourselves accordingly




OMG, not the afeared Chocolate Jihad!!! Oh noes, anything but that!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...




drifter Debra K

How did you all like that little stab in the back by Vanessa?  I am really pissed at her for flat out betrayal of the other side.......telling them that she was going to backdoor Austin and then naming Jason to replace Clay.......damn.....I was wondering if the light bulb would finally light up for them...but I think it did.  Sorry to see Jason go, I liked him, but I liked Becky, too.  I hope one of the underdogs  wins HOH, although the way they've been playing I wouldn't be surprised if Shelli, Clay or Austin wins HOH.....argh..........


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

And now, time to motivate my butt for the day!




Kinda mesmerizing...


Hmmmm, mebbe that infamous Chocolate Fatwah is not such a bad idea, after all...

....and the way those luscious babes are gyrating their pelvic muscles, I do fear that those dudes may start to suffer from some muscles cramps, uh, somewhere...


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 31, 2015)

DAMN IT!!!

Every time I open this thread there's more food. 

Stat, I can't dunk an oreo in whiskey. Not because that would probably be extremely disgusting, but because the whiskey is the "cheat". I joke with my kid that I starve myself all day so I don't waste the daily caloric intake on food and can drink at night. Really though, I don't eat kale cause it tastes good, I eat kale because wine, vodka, and tequila taste good. 

Mertex, thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> DAMN IT!!!
> 
> Every time I open this thread there's more food.
> 
> ...




Vutt, U eeet Kail???


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jul 31, 2015)

BTW, MsnBama - I keep kind of a chocolate/gummi-bear account going with my 8-year old, so that she doesn't stuff the stuff all too much in herself...


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN IT!!!
> ...





Kale is good...........when you drown it in bananas, strawberries, pineapple and flaxseeds in a smoothie........


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 31, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> BTW, MsnBama - I keep kind of a chocolate/gummi-bear account going with my 8-year old, so that she doesn't stuff the stuff all too much in herself...



Keep it that way, my not so little mini me and I are both working to get back in shape, it's so much easier when they're little. Luckily, she's tougher than I am so it isn't all that hard to stay on track. It would be easier without 50 million temptations. I came home yesterday to an early birthday box from a friend, opened it up to find a huge bag of jelly beans.




Mertex said:


> Kale is good...........when you drown it in bananas, strawberries, pineapple and flaxseeds in a smoothie........



LOL!! We've put it in our morning smoothies before (soy milk, various protein powders, and ice) and it's tolerable, but she likes doing baked kale chips too. I've yet to find another way to eat it without wanting to chop my tongue off afterward.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 31, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, MsnBama - I keep kind of a chocolate/gummi-bear account going with my 8-year old, so that she doesn't stuff the stuff all too much in herself...
> ...




I tried the Kale chips.......argh.......not doing that again.


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



She loves them, I'm just like, "where are the tostidos"


----------



## Debra K (Jul 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> How did you all like that little stab in the back by Vanessa?  I am really pissed at her for flat out betrayal of the other side.......telling them that she was going to backdoor Austin and then naming Jason to replace Clay.......damn.....I was wondering if the light bulb would finally light up for them...but I think it did.  Sorry to see Jason go, I liked him, but I liked Becky, too.  I hope one of the underdogs  wins HOH, although the way they've been playing I wouldn't be surprised if Shelli, Clay or Austin wins HOH.....argh..........



I thought the Sixth Sense Alliance (Shelly, Clay, Vanessa, Austin, Liz, & Julia) were sitting very good in the house until three of them decided to target one of their own alliance members.  I don't like Austin, but he was indeed a "number" for their alliance.   Why would Shelly, Clay, and Vanessa think it was wise to target Austin at that point?  They could just designate him low man on the totem pole and go after him later.

I don't understand why Shelly, Clay, and Vanessa thought it was wise to create a "final 8 alliance" with Jackie, Jason, Meg, and James.  I guess they assumed that Liz would just fall in line with them once they revealed to her that Austin had "betrayed" the twins.  

(I think wisdom was thrown out the window because they were all bored.  They don't have much else to do except talk, talk, talk, and overthink their games.)

Austin's betrayal wasn't really that severe and when they finally told Liz about the plan to backdoor Austin, Liz was perplexed.  Why?  He's a number on our side!!!!  He might be an idiot, but at least he's one that they can use.

I agree that a bulb finally lit up for the rest of the house when Vanessa put Jason on the block.  It was a stunning blindside that caused the rest of them to put on their thinking caps, to start asking questions (through their tears), and to start putting the pieces of the puzzle together.

It was delightful to see Shelly and Clay squirm when asked if they knew about the plan in advance.  Couldn't Shelly and Clay have anticipated those questions and brainstormed a script to follow instead of floundering like deer caught in the headlights?  

And when Vanessa was put on the spot, she was adamant that she would not have made a decision like that on her own ... and she was miffed that Shelly and Clay wouldn't admit to the others that they knew about the plan in advance.  I think the Sixth Sense Alliance might have shot themselves down with their "stupid" game play this last week.

I was sorry to see Jason go too, but at least the rest of the house now knows they have to rally together and actually start playing the game or get picked off one by one.   This next HoH competition is critical because a line has definitely been drawn in the sand between the Sixth Sense Alliance (six houseguests) and everyone else (six houseguests).


----------



## Mertex (Jul 31, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > How did you all like that little stab in the back by Vanessa?  I am really pissed at her for flat out betrayal of the other side.......telling them that she was going to backdoor Austin and then naming Jason to replace Clay.......damn.....I was wondering if the light bulb would finally light up for them...but I think it did.  Sorry to see Jason go, I liked him, but I liked Becky, too.  I hope one of the underdogs  wins HOH, although the way they've been playing I wouldn't be surprised if Shelli, Clay or Austin wins HOH.....argh..........
> ...


The main reason they went after Austin was because of his loose lips.  They were afraid that he was going to divulge more information that would jeopardize their alliance.....they knew he told Jason about "Julia" because the Sixth Sense members were the only ones that knew her name.  Vanessa was mad at Austin for suggesting to Jason that it was okay to go after Julia (one of her alliances).



> I don't understand why Shelly, Clay, and Vanessa thought it was wise to create a "final 8 alliance" with Jackie, Jason, Meg, and James.  I guess they assumed that Liz would just fall in line with them once they revealed to her that Austin had "betrayed" the twins.


This was just a sham.  Shelli, Clay and Vanessa have their own alliance with Austin and the twins.....they just wanted to make them feel comfortable and going along with their plans, but they had no plans to include them.  Shelli is now miffed at Vanessa for suggesting that she was okay with Jason going on the block.



> (I think wisdom was thrown out the window because they were all bored.  They don't have much else to do except talk, talk, talk, and overthink their games.)


True.



> Austin's betrayal wasn't really that severe and when they finally told Liz about the plan to backdoor Austin, Liz was perplexed.  Why?  He's a number on our side!!!!  He might be an idiot, but at least he's one that they can use.


Because Liz is not smart enough to realize that Austin admitting that Liz indeed is playing "twins" could actually cause them to be targeted....however, the underdogs are not that smart, either, and have not even thought about evicting one or the other.



> I agree that a bulb finally lit up for the rest of the house when Vanessa put Jason on the block.  It was a stunning blindside that caused the rest of them to put on their thinking caps, to start asking questions (through their tears), and to start putting the pieces of the puzzle together.


They must be some special kind of stupid.....it usually doesn't take players that long to figure out they are being played.  Maybe they are just naive.  Meg is so sweet, but it irks me that she is so trusting.  She and the rest of them haven't even tried to come up with a plan to get rid of the twosome (Shelli/Clay), who can be a powerful duo over time.



> It was delightful to see Shelly and Clay squirm when asked if they knew about the plan in advance.  Couldn't Shelly and Clay have anticipated those questions and brainstormed a script to follow instead of floundering like deer caught in the headlights?


Because they think they are so clever.....it was so obvious they were lying.



> And when Vanessa was put on the spot, she was adamant that she would not have made a decision like that on her own ... and she was miffed that Shelly and Clay wouldn't admit to the others that they knew about the plan in advance.  *I think the Sixth Sense Alliance might have shot themselves down with their "stupid" game play this last week*.


I hope so....Vanessa is a smart cookie.....she isn't about to take the blame for something the alliance decided.  I bet she's going to jump ship and try to get rid of Shelli and Clay.....they are probably not useful to her anymore.  If one of the underdogs doesn't win HOH.....they are going to be plucked one by one.  Things change from one day to the next in Big Brother.....something's going to give soon.



> I was sorry to see Jason go too, but at least the rest of the house now knows they have to rally together and actually start playing the game or get picked off one by one.   This next HoH competition is critical because a line has definitely been drawn in the sand between the Sixth Sense Alliance (six houseguests) and everyone else (six houseguests).



Definitely.  If one of the underdogs wins HOH, they will have the advantage if they put two of the Sixth Sense on the block.....they will have more votes, unless one of the SS wins POV.  I just don't see Johnny Mac and Steve going along.....they seem to be playing their own solo game, but maybe they'll be able to see the advantage to doing so.


----------



## Debra K (Jul 31, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



This season reminds me somewhat of Season 6 with the "Sovereign Six" vs. the "Nerd Herd" (a/k/a "The Friendship") alliances.   Now we have the "Sixth Sense" vs. the underdogs.   I hope one of the underdogs wins HoH and puts both Shelly and Clay on the block to increase the odds that one of them goes home.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 1, 2015)

Happy weekend, everybody!


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 1, 2015)

Wife and I with several of our neighbors will be joining a vigil for these 2 missing kids from Freeport, Fl. It's only 95 mile from my house ( Key Biscayne ). This will take most of our weekend.
Praying and hoping for a miracle that these 2 teens are still alive. All prayers will be helpful.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 1, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Wife and I with several of our neighbors will be joining a vigil for these 2 missing kids from Freeport, Fl. It's only 95 mile from my house ( Key Biscayne ). This will take most of our weekend.
> Praying and hoping for a miracle that these 2 teens are still alive. All prayers will be helpful.



Bless you for that, and bless the two boys and their loved ones. Positive thoughts.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## mdk (Aug 1, 2015)

Evening folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. I am camping with kin all weekend. I went on a nice hike and hit up some white water rafting. It was my second time and I was pretty terrified for the most part. lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 1, 2015)

Austin should have gone home. I am not going to watch feeds as much now that Jason gone. The whole thing sucks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2015)

Good Sunday Morning, Cappuccinistis of the world!

A new heat wave is forming where I live, should be as bad or worse than the heat wave from the end of June.

Thinking more and more of buying a huge ice-block....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 2, 2015)

Good morning magistrates


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 2, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Good morning magistrates




Good morning, Lord Sloth of Roppyness.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 2, 2015)

I hope everyone's having a good Sunday.

This is what I'm in the mood for, and so juicy that it needs to be eaten over the kitchen sink, or outdoors, with the garden hose handy. Yummm.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 2, 2015)

Long time no see. Have been away, in warmer climes.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Debra K (Aug 2, 2015)

mdk said:


> Evening folks! I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend. I am camping with kin all weekend. I went on a nice hike and hit up some white water rafting. It was my second time and I was pretty terrified for the most part. lol



You're very brave.  Myself?  I'm not going anywhere near white water rafting ...  LOL


----------



## Debra K (Aug 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Austin should have gone home. I am not going to watch feeds as much now that Jason gone. The whole thing sucks.



I will miss Jason ... but I'm pretty sure that pseudo-villain Austin won't make it to the end.   His eviction day will come.  I thought Liz's good-bye message to Jason was very "mean girl" and I think karma will take care of her too.


----------



## Debra K (Aug 2, 2015)

Big Brother again tonight!  My hubby affectionately calls me a "cheater" when I read live-feed updates online ... but sometimes I like to cheat (in that way).   I've been browsing ... and now I know who won HoH and who were placed on the block ... and I can't wait to watch it all unfold tonight in an hour of drama and houseguest angst.   LOL


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Wife and I with several of our neighbors will be joining a vigil for these 2 missing kids from Freeport, Fl. It's only 95 mile from my house ( Key Biscayne ). This will take most of our weekend.
> Praying and hoping for a miracle that these 2 teens are still alive. All prayers will be helpful.



Saw that on the news just recently......such a sad thing.  It will take a miracle, but will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2015)

drifter said:


> Austin should have gone home. I am not going to watch feeds as much now that Jason gone. The whole thing sucks.




drifter I know exactly how you feel......I was really disappointed that they sent Jason home instead of Becky (although I like Becky, she really hasn't done much).  I can't stand Austin and I thought Liz was okay but I didn't like what she did....I don't like people who can feign affection like she does........she let Austin kiss her and then told Shelli she was revolted.  Even though I don't like Austin, I dislike anyone who can't be so deceitful even more. 

I like the show too much to quit watching, but I'm hoping that the underdogs pull a fast one and get my interest up, again.  I don't like it when the ugly side keeps winning and winning and just decimating the other side.....even though it's no one's fault but their own if they can't get it together.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I hope everyone's having a good Sunday.
> 
> This is what I'm in the mood for, and so juicy that it needs to be eaten over the kitchen sink, or outdoors, with the garden hose handy. Yummm.



So what is it?  It looks like a peach, or could be a tomato?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2015)

Debra K said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Austin should have gone home. I am not going to watch feeds as much now that Jason gone. The whole thing sucks.
> ...




Yeah.....that was totally unnecessary.  Some can't help but show their true colors,  even on national TV!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> So what is it? It looks like a peach, or could be a tomato?



Oops. It's a peach.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't even watch it, I don't know why they kept Austin.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.

In my corner of the world, it is raining, but incredibly muggy. No relief because of the rain.

Sigh.

Oh, well:



Have a good Tuesday!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 4, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Quick, call Horatio Cain!!


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 4, 2015)

enough w/ the food pics!!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2015)

drifter said:


> I can't even watch it, I don't know why they kept Austin.




I know....he's really disgusting....can't even lie without looking stupid.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 5, 2015)

Damn! In Germany, Wednesday came and went and I didn't say HI.

So, uh, HI!!!

Oh, well, I still have one hour and fourty minutes to drink a


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok, this time, I'm not gonna forget about that day of Thor, hammer-day that it is!!

Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world, and happy Day of Thor to you.

In case you didn't hump yesterday, you can hammer today!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2015)

drifter Debra K 

What was that all about........Meg sobbing all over Clay?  Was that for real....she has a secret crush on him?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 6, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter Debra K
> 
> What was that all about........



She'll never have the recipe again...Oh no!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter Debra K
> 
> What was that all about........Meg sobbing all over Clay?  Was that for real....she has a secret crush on him?



I think she was drunk and made a pass at him. But it looked like he would have kissed her if nobody was watching. John was grossed out by the whole thing  Another reason I just give up on this season.


----------



## Debra K (Aug 6, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter Debra K
> 
> What was that all about........Meg sobbing all over Clay?  Was that for real....she has a secret crush on him?



That was a funny segment.  Big Brother editing made it appear as though "jealous" Meg wants Shelli's man.  LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 6, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter Debra K
> ...



Weird for Meg to hang on him like that geez.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter Debra K
> ...




Tonight, after Clay got booted, Julie asked him about it and he laughed it off....then made a comment that sounded like "Meg has had a shomance with everyone in the house" - hmmmm, I might have known that if I watched the feeds....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 6, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter Debra K
> ...



Well, it appeared like Meg really wanted Clay....when they were hugging, after they were nominated, she made a comment which sounded like she thought that they had both clicked with each other from the start.....but Clay didn't respond to that. 

Clay wouldn't admit to Julie that he loved Shelli.  He said that was a "strong" word.....we'll have to wait and see...

Dang, my post sounds like a "soap-opera".....


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The whole thing was weird. I have no idea how all this will play out. But cut my feeds off soon.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Debra K said:
> ...




Well, it's obvious that Clay doesn't feel the same way about Meg......he thought "she's cute" - but I wonder how Shelli is going to feel when she sees the video of them hugging and him telling her not to mention it to anyone.....

I feel like James got the shaft when everyone voted for Clay to get evicted.  I thought he wanted them to oust Shelli (which was my wish, too) - so it will be interesting to find out if whoever wins goes after him.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 7, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF!



On my way to pick up little Princess Statalina for the weekend! Yeah!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



James didn't care as much as Jackie and Meg did. Meg has not fooled around with a bunch of guys, she snuggled with Jeff, and Jason and kissed Steve I think. Clay made it sound like Meg made the rounds with all the men. 

Anyway I've been busy will project offline and when I go online to relax those feeds just frustrate me. 

The tv show edits are usually far from the truth of what's really going on. Enjoy


----------



## Mertex (Aug 7, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


But Meg didn't want to vote for Clay?  Anyway.....I've about given up on the underdogs....they don't seem to try hard enough to win HOH so they can secure their spots.....they'll be picked on one by one....especially with this last HOH.



> Anyway I've been busy will project offline and when I go online to relax those feeds just frustrate me.


I don't think I could stand to watch more than what comes on TV every week.....that's frustrating enough.



> The tv show edits are usually far from the truth of what's really going on. Enjoy


Yeah, I figured that out way back......but usually you can tell who likes who and who is looking out for who.....this time it's like they are so detached...the only ones that seem to have it together, even if they have stepped all over each other, is the Sixth Sense......arghhhhhh.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 8, 2015)

_"As a single footstep will not make a path on the earth, so a single thought will not make a pathway in the mind. To make a deep physical path, we walk again and again. To make a deep mental path, we must think over and over the kind of thoughts we wish to dominate our lives."_
Walking (Henry David Thoreau)


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I can't even watch it, I don't know why they kept Austin.
> ...



I've quit watching it. Jason was my fav, I just can't with  the rest of them.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2015)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2015)

drifter said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Awww, that's too bad.  I really don't care who wins now, but I wouldn't be disappointed if Johnny Mac ended up wining it....he's by far the most entertaining and certainly knows how to play so he is not even considered a competitor.  I totally don't care about Meg, she's such a lame player and Jackie talks big but doesn't deliver.  Vanessa will probably be the one taking them all for a ride.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 8, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I don't hate any of them, don't get me wrong but none of them have grabbed me in either, Jason was funny at least.

I think I am just bored with it


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 9, 2015)

I hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 9, 2015)

I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.



Yikes. Short of a dire emergency type situation, I'd be ticked, too. Will this person still get credit for this, even though you and your other partner are doing the work?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2015)

drifter said:


> I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.



That is not good at all.

Make sure that your tutor is aware of this and ask to have the other person excluded from whatever grade you receive.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.
> ...



Yes, but I really want to take their name off the paper  Why should they get any credit when we did the work?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.
> ...



I want to, I just have to ask the other person who did do work with me if they are cool with us doing that?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi guys, Yesterday was my daughter's 6 year b-day. She is growing up so fast it's kind of scary for a mom. But she is the best kid ever. Always wants to give mommy a hug and tell me she loves me and just really knows how to make me smile. Love her so much!!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 9, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday was my daughter's 6 year b-day. She is growing up so fast it's kind of scary for a mom. But she is the best kid ever. Always wants to give mommy a hug and tell me she loves me and just really knows how to make me smile. Love her so much!!



Happy birthday to your daughter. 

She sounds like the perfect little girl.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 9, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday was my daughter's 6 year b-day. She is growing up so fast it's kind of scary for a mom. But she is the best kid ever. Always wants to give mommy a hug and tell me she loves me and just really knows how to make me smile. Love her so much!!



Absolutely nothing in the world can beat that. Nothing.

And a belated happy birthday to your daughter!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi guys, Yesterday was my daughter's 6 year b-day. She is growing up so fast it's kind of scary for a mom. But she is the best kid ever. Always wants to give mommy a hug and tell me she loves me and just really knows how to make me smile. Love her so much!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

And happy TGIM to all of our unbelievably motivated Cappuccinistis out there!!



Now, back to the forum to keep abreast of all this titillating news all over the place.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 10, 2015)

So, my daughter was with me last weekend and it was a great weekend. We went swimming yesterday, but Friday I insisted that she clean her bedroom and prepare to put a lot of older toys in storage. We lightened her room up by four very large moving crates full of totally good toys, but not really right for a kid turning 9.

So, I took her back to her mom and then I've had a number of important business appointments today. Just finally had a chance to go into my own bedroom and what do I see on the one pillow?



 


The little green alien's name is SPLORK.

LOL!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 12, 2015)

And a happy Hump Day to all our Cappuccinistis out there.

Are you still out there????


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.
> ...



It's over we did presentation to day, it was kinda awful oh well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)

Stat's a kind merciful good friend.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm glad it's over for you, anyway. Did you ever hear anything from the no-show partner?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...



Yeah she added a whole 2 slides an hour before class


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



She was a heaping help!


----------



## Debra K (Aug 13, 2015)

Big Brother tonight!  Shelli and Vanessa are on the block ... one of them will be going home.  Which one do you want to see go?

I think Vanessa should go.  It was her dumb game move to put Jason on the block rather than follow through on the plan to backdoor Austin that placed everyone in her alliance in the line of fire.  Prior to doing that, she was sitting very good.

Edited to add:  Double Eviction Night.  Should be exciting!


----------



## Debra K (Aug 14, 2015)

I was shocked to see Shelli evicted instead of Vanessa.  Becky's plan failed.   I guess I will have to go read some live feed updates to try and figure out what happened in the house. 

When Steve won HoH for the "double eviction" show, I thought for sure Becky would be his target.  I was shocked that he put Meg and Jackie on the block.  Again, I'll have to read live feed updates to figure that one out....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Dot Com (Aug 14, 2015)

Coffee time 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 15, 2015)

Good morning and good weekend to our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there.

My daughter is here for the weekend with me and is off to a friend's birthday party at a bowling alley. So, today, I'm chaperone dad. Fortunately for me, my gym is close to where she will be knocking down pins.

Pump, pump, pump, Viii ahhh heah to pahmp Yu aaaahp!

Have a good one, folks.

Oh, and BTW, if you've never tried it, try a smidge of cinnamon and also an even smaller smidge of coriander in your Cappuccino. You will be amazed.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 17, 2015)

Good morning and TGIM to all of our Cappuccinistas!!

Thank G-d it's Monday!!  What in the world would we ever do without Mondays?!?!?!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 17, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and TGIM to all of our Cappuccinistas!!
> 
> Thank G-d it's Monday!!  What in the world would we ever do without Mondays?!?!?!



It's that time of the year. Wine Fests.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2015)

And a happy Tuesday to our Cappuccinistis!!!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 18, 2015)

Today's mirthy thought for the day:


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 19, 2015)

Time to hump, time to hump!!!

Yes, Cappuccino-slurpers, Hump-Day has arrived.

Everyone must do their holy duty and hump!!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 19, 2015)

drifter said:


> I have this paper and project due Friday with two other people. Me and this one girl got our parts done but the other person is not answering our texts or emails and has not uploaded anything to contribute to google docs. Now we have to scramble at the last minute to write their part and do their power point. I am so mad about it.





I always hated it when they put us into groups and you end up with one of them being a slacker.....he/she gets credit for doing nothing as part of the group and those that care end up doing all the work.....I can understand your frustration....maybe it prepares us for the world...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 19, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Big Brother tonight!  Shelli and Vanessa are on the block ... one of them will be going home.  Which one do you want to see go?
> 
> I think Vanessa should go.  It was her dumb game move to put Jason on the block rather than follow through on the plan to backdoor Austin that placed everyone in her alliance in the line of fire.  Prior to doing that, she was sitting very good.
> 
> Edited to add:  Double Eviction Night.  Should be exciting!



I was really disappointed that they sent Shelli instead of Vanessa home......now they'll have to deal with the results.  The underdogs have lost control and Austin is still there....and I can't believe Liz actually admitted to liking him.......arghhhhh......can't wait for the contest to bring one of the jurors back into the game......who will it be?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Debra K said:
> 
> 
> > Big Brother tonight!  Shelli and Vanessa are on the block ... one of them will be going home.  Which one do you want to see go?
> ...



I can't stand Austin. _ had to quit watching because of Austin and Liz._


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2015)

Good morning and day of Thor to our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there. I hope you have a humpily wonderful Hump-day yesterday.

And now, on to the hammer-day of Thursday!!



Not on a lot right now, but will try to get together a group to chat up in the CC in the next days.

Keep the flow of thought coming, CCers!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and day of Thor to our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there. I hope you have a humpily wonderful Hump-day yesterday.
> 
> And now, on to the hammer-day of Thursday!!
> 
> ...




My....you're up early.........Today at 2:46 AM.........hope you've had your coffee.... (I know you're like 7 hours ahead of me......by now you're probably already eating lunch!

We're supposed to get much needed rain today...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and day of Thor to our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there. I hope you have a humpily wonderful Hump-day yesterday.
> ...




Dang....I'm so frustrated.....it started to sprinkle, so I got all excited that we were going to get rain.....and then NOTHING!  Argh.........I hate it when that happens.....now it looks like the dark clouds are just floating away.....COME BACK AND DO YOUR JOB


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and day of Thor to our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there. I hope you have a humpily wonderful Hump-day yesterday.
> ...



The rain arrived here today just as I pulled into the parking lot and since my appointment was just one minute away and I didn't have an umbrella I had to run through the rain. 

It wasn't very far, maybe 25 yards at most, but the rain was so heavy that I was soaked by the time I reached the door! 

Oh well, a little Summer rain never hurts!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Lucky you.......I haven't seen rain in so long I've forgotten what it feels like......


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Clammy when you get inside the A/C again.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 20, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Derideo_Te said:
> ...



Yes.....and probably cold....


----------



## Mindful (Aug 21, 2015)

Any minute now.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF, Cappuccinistis.

I have a huge amount of work today, will try to be on later.

Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 24, 2015)

Good morning, and happy Monday to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.

I hope you had a good weekend and hope we have some nice conversations this week


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

(brings in broom, dusts off the place)


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 25, 2015)

Where's everybody? 
Are you all on the internet battle field? Or docking of the hot weather like me. Here's a cold drink for hot summer weather. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Called Hibiscus Moctini.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 25, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Where's everybody?
> Are you all on the internet battle field? Or docking of the hot weather like me. Here's a cold drink for hot summer weather.
> 
> 
> ...




I worked my ass off all day today. And then this evening, I relaxed with a lovely lady friend of mine...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Where's everybody?
> Are you all on the internet battle field? Or docking of the hot weather like me. Here's a cold drink for hot summer weather.
> 
> 
> ...



That looks refreshing......I should have one soon.   I had a Margarita this afternoon.....it was like 94 degrees, and after going in the pool a Margarita seemed to be what I needed most.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Where's everybody?
> ...



I hope you weren't too tired to entertain your lady friend the proper way...........


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 25, 2015)

I had a good coupon for $1.50 off of a bag of decent coffee. I get home and daughter points out that it's whole bean. 

So I Google "grinding bean coffee in food processor". 

The results weren't encouraging. 

So we went back and swapped it out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis.

In and out a lot today, tons of work.

Just checking in to say HI.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Oh, the evening was full of energy...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

On Monday I had bloodwork done and today I had a follow up with the doctor. BP is 126/74 and HR is 59.

Looks like I might still be around for another day or so!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> On Monday I had bloodwork done and today I had a follow up with the doctor. BP is 126/74 and HR is 59.
> 
> Looks like I might still be around for another day or so!



That's good to hear!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> On Monday I had bloodwork done and today I had a follow up with the doctor. BP is 126/74 and HR is 59.
> 
> Looks like I might still be around for another day or so!


Let's see: according to the Andromedan Mothership calculations, that's 1,069 / 448,  times the preparation time for "nipples of Venus" in Venedig. Hmmmm... Hmmmm ..... hmmmmm... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning, Cappuccinistis.
> 
> In and out a lot today, tons of work.
> 
> Just checking in to say HI.




Man....I got up with the biggest sinus headache ever.  I didn't want to take an Alka-Seltzer Plus (which usually kicks it right out) because the last time I took one (last week), I was so groggy afterwards all I wanted to do was curl up somewhere and sleep.  So, I haven't been here because for some reason reading and responding seems to aggravate the headache even more.  It finally went away, on it's own.....must be something in the air I'm allergic to.  I usually get these sinus headaches in April and September, so they're a little early this year....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cappuccinistis.
> ...


Glad you are now feeling better. Strange, my headache went away late last evening...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 26, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Cappuccinistis.
> ...



Allergy season is kicking in early. 

I am sneezing and my sinuses are getting clogged up!

Probably a good idea to go and take a hot shower.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 27, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.

Yesterday, I was too busy to hump. I really missed those happy humpings.

So, today we swing Thor's hammer and drink our Cappuccino and shoot much shit in USMB!!!

Or, maybe I'll go a couple of rounds of boxing today...






Yepp, she's a knock-out!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 28, 2015)

Good Morning, and thank Friday it's G-d, Cappuccinistis of the world.  I was feeling a little unearthly this morning.






I'm off in about 30 minutes to pick up Princess Statalina for the weekend. Nothing big planned, lots of chill time. Oh, and swimming, of course. Lots and lots and LOTS of swimming!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 29, 2015)

Good Morning and happy Saturday, Cappuccinistis. A good weekend to all of you.
Little Miss Statalina is here, and it is a chill-weekend.

"Scooby-Doo!!"
"Swimming, papa, swimming!"

And today, we are making Lasagna, ala "Garfield".

The joys of papahood.....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 29, 2015)

Little Miss Statalina never ceases to amaze. After 2 hours of rollerskating today, while I was preparing our afternoon meal and we both were sweating like hyenas (it's hot out there, folks!), she asked if it would be ok for me to bring her 2 birds into the elementary school for "show and tell" (Schulreferat) this coming week and I said YES, so she got down to drawing a schematic of the one bird (his name is 'Karlos') and in 8 minutes flat, she did this:



 


Not bad for an 8 year old, not bad at all!

"Der Wellensittich" = "The Parakeet"
She then lists the major external body-parts of the parakeet.

Notice the word "Love" on the left. 

All the stuff listed on the right, after "wellensittche fressen" is what parakeets like to eat.

She did the pasting and placement of white on orange all on her own as well.

That's my girl. I am proud of her.

Right now, she is practicing her viola (20 minutes), then piano (15 minutes) and then we jam together piano/viola for about 15 and then we are going to play games like monopoly, cuz "that's what papas are supposed to do", she said. She is practicing some difficult finger placement (for naturals on the D and A strings) for half-tone stuff. Sounds a little like Schönberg right now, but I can live with it. Amazing how energetically a kid will practice upon threat of _lack _of Scooby Doos episodes in the evening.

Carrot and stick. Carrot and stick. Carrot and stick....


Tomorrow is the usual Sunday swimming jaunt. Her best friend now has pink mermaid flippers. Guess what Miss Statalina wants for the holidays? Come on, just guess!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 30, 2015)

Good Sunday to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.

Went swimming with Miss Statalina. From door to door: 6 hours (10-16).  I am bushed.
We are now eating Lachs with Pasta and salad and watching, you guessed it: SCOOBY DOO!!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Aug 30, 2015)

Taking my daughter over to see her cousins today. It's going to be beautiful so hopefully, we can go to the park for awhile.

Enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Aug 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good Sunday to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.
> 
> Went swimming with Miss Statalina. From door to door: 6 hours (10-16).  I am bushed.
> We are now eating Lachs with Pasta and salad and watching, you guessed it: SCOOBY DOO!!



Looks like old Scooby has withstood the test of time. My kids, who are now in their *40s*, were faithful viewers, also!

Long live Scooby!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 30, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sunday to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.
> ...




I must admit, I still love it.

The little one is now snoozing, I am cleaning, getting her lunch made, yadayadayad, and then we're up at 5:45 to get her to school on time. Fun..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...................


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Aug 31, 2015)

wassup wasabi sushi .....


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 1, 2015)

For those who might be interested I posted this thread.

The Pavement Bookworm | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 3, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>





Welcome back, Tyrone!

And a happy Thursday to all our Cappuccinistis!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 4, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF to our Cappucinistis out there.

Wishing you all a good weekend.

I am gone on a business trip from now until Sunday evening. Will try to check in, but no promises. Lots to do this weekend.

Best,

Stat


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and TGIF to our Cappucinistis out there.
> 
> Wishing you all a good weekend.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stat have a Beautiful weekend


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and TGIF to our Cappucinistis out there.
> 
> Wishing you all a good weekend.
> 
> ...



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 4, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and TGIF to our Cappucinistis out there.
> 
> Wishing you all a good weekend.
> 
> ...



Have a safe trip!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Labor Day to all of our American Cappuccinistis out there.

These three want to wish you a good Labor Day as well:


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy Labor Day to all the Cappucinistas.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 7, 2015)

Not to belabor the issue but We can *work* it out ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 7, 2015)

To all worker s ...for all you do...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Tues'ing to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.

Are you still out there??

LOL!!



Here, the weather went from over 100 F to down to 40 F.  Wonderful. Time to unmothball the sweatshirt stuff...


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 8, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Happy Tues'ing to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.
> 
> Are you still out there??
> 
> ...



Still hot and humid here in the 90's!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2015)

_Happy Wednesday. Y'all still out there???_


----------



## Debra K (Sep 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> _Happy Wednesday. Y'all still out there???_



Hello and Happy Wednesday to you too.

I'm going to babysit this afternoon for my niece's little boys, ages 1 and 2.  We will have a grand time reading the ABC, Animal Sounds, and Playtime books.  My stash of toys will be strewn all over the living room.  I will fill their sippy cups, change their diapers, and give them hugs and kisses.  I will feed them a good supply of junk ... I mean, good nourishing food (cheese puffs are good, right?) and then send them home with their mother.   So much fun!!!!  Indeed a Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 9, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> _Happy Wednesday. Y'all still out there???_



Why are we whispering? Is this whispering Wednesday?


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 9, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > _Happy Wednesday. Y'all still out there???_
> ...



Kids that age can be so much fun.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > _Happy Wednesday. Y'all still out there???_
> ...




Yes, it is, so shhhhhhh!!  I'm hunting wascally wabbit!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 9, 2015)

Debra K said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > _Happy Wednesday. Y'all still out there???_
> ...



Don't forget to take "Halloween, Part V", out of the DVD machine....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 9, 2015)

I am so very ready for fall. Bring it on.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> I am so very ready for fall. Bring it on.



Me, too.

My daughter and I will go collecting chestnuts (Kastanien) this weekend!

And a TGIF to all our wonderful Cappuccinistis out there.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I am so very ready for fall. Bring it on.
> ...



That will be fun! 

Do you roast them? There's a tree here that miraculously survived the blight, and when we first moved here, my husband and I made a halfhearted attempt to do something with them, but didn't know what we were doing. I've now found the method online, and am wondering if they taste like any other nut, even if only slightly. Or do they taste like chicken?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Cassy Mo said:
> ...


I boil them first, then roast them, with a slit down the middle.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I boil them first, then roast them, with a slit down the middle.



Thanks, Stat.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 11, 2015)

Update (whilst Princess Statalina is bathing with way too much bubble bath!): this is a weekend without TV, since she has been acting up in school. So, we spent two hours doing math, geo and German homework - meaning, she did it and I kept an eye on her and double checked her work. She missed two out of about 180 equations. Not bad. She also got a new viola and it has a VERY good tone quality. Then, we took a long bike-ride and ended up at her favorite playground with a lot o sand, which is why she is now bathing... lol.

The nice thing is that she has accepted that the remote controls are nowhere to be seen.

I am worn out.  lol.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 11, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Update (whilst Princess Statalina is bathing with way too much bubble bath!): this is a weekend without TV, since she has been acting up in school. So, we spent two hours doing math, geo and German homework - meaning, she did it and I kept an eye on her and double checked her work. She missed two out of about 180 equations. Not bad. She also got a new viola and it has a VERY good tone quality. Then, we took a long bike-ride and ended up at her favorite playground with a lot o sand, which is why she is now bathing... lol.
> 
> The nice thing is that she has accepted that the remote controls are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> I am worn out.  lol.



Sounds like you are being punished more than she is!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 12, 2015)

If you come to a fork on the road take it..


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF, Cappuccinistis of the world.

I was injured in a bike accident late Wednesday and am still healing, won't be on so much. And typing with one arm is kinda difficult.

Have a good one.

-Stat


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and TGIF, Cappuccinistis of the world.
> 
> I was injured in a bike accident late Wednesday and am still healing, won't be on so much. And typing with one arm is kinda difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and TGIF, Cappuccinistis of the world.
> 
> I was injured in a bike accident late Wednesday and am still healing, won't be on so much. And typing with one arm is kinda difficult.
> 
> ...



Bless you, Stat. Am glad you're still around to tell us about it, and I hope you're on the mend soon! Big hugs.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Well, as a matter of fact, I've been getting my sinus headaches almost every morning since I got back from my trip.  Must be mold in the air or some other stuff I'm allergic to, but I take an Alka Seltzer Plus and it knocks it right out.  Haven't had the problem with the sleepiness, it must have been a fluke that day....maybe I didn't get enough sleep the night before.  Anyway....I'm glad that we've gotten some rain.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 18, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and TGIF, Cappuccinistis of the world.
> ...




Thanks, brother Deri!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol! Good to see you, luddley! And a good Monday to all of our Cappuccinistas out there. TGIM!!!



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 21, 2015)

Funny that the kitten posted twice. Maybe I had more coffee than I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 21, 2015)

We took these leaded glass panels out of the house were selling and hung them in the master bedroom at the lake house. They're in the east window so cast any tiny rainbows at dawn. Originally from a house in Kansas City many many years ago. The chandeliers are ancient. Four of them and matching sconces. Little by little, getting rid of antiques, books and 30 years of detritus and the lake house looking really nice. Love it and can't imagine living anywhere else. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 21, 2015)

Whaddaya think?

Grounds?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 22, 2015)

Good morning, Cappuccinistis of the world.

This evening is the beginning of the Jewish Day of Atonement, known as YOM KIPPUR, part of the Yomaim No'reem (The days of awe - the 10 days from Rosh Hashonah through Yom Kippur).
About 10 days ago, we started the year 5,776. Pretty old, eh?

Yom Kippur 5776 (2015) | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

So, I will be going offline soon and staying offline until Wednesday evening or maybe Thursday morning.

This day is of great importance to me, for my life, and for my after-life.

So, have a good one, have lots of fun here, and I will see you all either Wednesday evening or Thursday.



-Stat


Oh, and Luddley, I expect a big cookie when I get back!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like as good a place as any to announce that I am going to be a grampa in about 7 months!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 22, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Looks like as good a place as any to announce that I am going to be a grampa in about 7 months!


May Blessings accompany you and your grandchild  24/7/365


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 22, 2015)

THANKS!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Sep 23, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Looks like as good a place as any to announce that I am going to be a grampa in about 7 months!



Congratulations!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 23, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> Looks like as good a place as any to announce that I am going to be a grampa in about 7 months!




Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 25, 2015)

Good morning and TGIF to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.



I have a lot of work this weekend, including today, plus my daughter is with me this weekend. Off and on. More off than on.

Have fun!

-Stat


----------



## Cassy Mo (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Hmmm, you made me hungry again and I just ate a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm so tired....I'm cleaning out one of my flower beds that got neglected and it's really a bitch......be back later.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 30, 2015)

Good morning and happy humpings to all of our Hump Day Cappuccinistis out there.

I am on considerably less right now, due to my workload, but I do enjoy Cassy's great graphics,  Meister Slothrop's food, Mertex's flowers, Deri's inimitable wit....etc. etc.

Let's organize a Cappuccino party soon and shoot the shit together.

-Stat


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 30, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Good morning and happy humpings to all of our Hump Day Cappuccinistis out there.
> 
> I am on considerably less right now, due to my workload, but I do enjoy Cassy's great graphics,  Meister Slothrop's food, Mertex's flowers, Deri's inimitable wit....etc. etc.
> 
> ...




Happy Hump Day to you, too, Stat.......and I'm all for a good party......when do we start?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning and happy humpings to all of our Hump Day Cappuccinistis out there.
> ...




How about Friday??


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Friday sounds good......I'll bring the wine!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I had a bottle of this wine the other day.





It was awesome.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 1, 2015)

Derideo_Te said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Was it sweet?  I don't like  the room-temperature dry wines.....but I love the cold and fruity ones.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 1, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


It's a family date!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 2, 2015)

*Happy Friday!*


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 2, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Not sweet at all. 

It was a full bodied red with a wonderful aroma.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 2, 2015)

Carpe Diem


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

Darpe Ciem.



Good Morning, I Cappuccinisti della Terra!

Your humor infusion for Saturday:






I'm sure our middle-management types will love that one....




I am finally FREE this weekend. After two weeks of non-stop work, I have the next two days free and can do whatever the frack I wanna do.

Hallelujah, amen!

Today, 03 October,  is TAG DER DEUTSCHEN EINHEIT (German Reuinification Day), which means that businesses are closed and people are chilling out today. I live very close to the Rhine River (about 2 minutes on bike), so I may do a 25 KM bike tour in a couple of hours. Or I may just chill with some really good Stargate episodes. And then there is also some Debby does Dallas that I haven't seen in a while. 

So, I'm off and on. Let's Cappu-Party.

Mertex, you bring the cake!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

An acquaintance of mine tells me that this picture is going viral:







I will just casually remind that some people are saying that the world may end on October 7th. This gives us about 5 days to party.

Gee, I hope I don't miss the Snoopy Halloween special this year!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

Speaking of Snoopy:


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I will just casually remind that some people are saying that the world may end on October 7th. This gives us about 5 days to party.



Gee, and I have a dental appointment for a cleaning on the 7th. What to do, what to do.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 3, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I will just casually remind that some people are saying that the world may end on October 7th. This gives us about 5 days to party.
> ...



That means your pearly whites will match the pearly gates!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 3, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> An acquaintance of mine tells me that this picture is going viral:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It "bloody well might" go viral


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 3, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > An acquaintance of mine tells me that this picture is going viral:
> ...




Blutmond, Mama, Blutmond!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 4, 2015)

Good morrow mates............


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 4, 2015)

Sunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnday...............................



CAPPUCCINO

+


COFFEE CAKE


+


THE COMPANY OF A LOVELY LADY.



AMEN.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 5, 2015)

Good morning and TGIM to all of our Cappuccinistis out there.

Some say that the world may end on October 7th, so I am partying the next two days.

Not really, but it was fun to say that!



Now, to important stuff.

This:




 


May possibly lead to this:



 






Have a good one, folks.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy Monday...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 5, 2015)

Just saw this joke........thought you might enjoy it.

Two hillbillies walk into a restaurant. While having a bite to eat, they talk about their moonshine operation. Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins to cough.

After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real distress. One of the hillbillies looks at her and says, "Kin ya swallar?" The woman shakes her head no.

Then he asks, "Kin ya breathe?" The woman begins to turn blue and shakes her head no.

The hillbilly walks over to the woman, lifts up her dress, yanks down her underwear, and quickly gives her right butt cheek a lick with his tongue.

The woman is so shocked that she has a violent spasm, and the obstruction flies out of her mouth. As she begins to breathe again, the hillbilly walks slowly back to his table. His partner says, "Ya know, I'd heerd of that there 'Hind Lick Maneuver,' but I ain't niver seed nobody do it."


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Oct 5, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Happy Monday...



Hiya, Cassy

We miss you


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 5, 2015)

ChesBayJJ said:


> Hiya, Cassy
> 
> We miss you



Hey there, JJ. I miss you all, as well. Have been stricken with a severe case of political burnout, but I'm hoping to be back in the saddle again soon.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Oct 8, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> ChesBayJJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya, Cassy
> ...



We will look forward to it. But it is getting very lively with the political back and forth.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 9, 2015)

Taking a day trip.......will be back Saturday night.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 9, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Taking a day trip.......will be back Saturday night.



Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 10, 2015)

Good Saturday everyone. Attending a Filipino wedding of my godson here in Jacksonville, Texas. They called this lechon or killing me softly. It's delicious.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 13, 2015)

Good morning magistrates


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Oct 15, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Good morning magistrates



DAY-yum.  I remember that tune.  

Saw the band live too.


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2015)

Today is my birthday. Sixty years young. 
Flying to Las Vegas later today to celebrate the whole weekend with my entire family. We all staying at Aria casino.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 16, 2015)

Have a super good 60th birthday, and a safe trip!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Today is my birthday. Sixty years young.
> Flying to Las Vegas later today to celebrate the whole weekend with my entire family. We all staying at Aria casino.


May Health Wealth and prosperity relentlessly be with you and your family ...Happy Birthday


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 16, 2015)

Not quite 3 hours away, and I didn't even know about this library in Kansas City. How neat.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 16, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Today is my birthday. Sixty years young.
> Flying to Las Vegas later today to celebrate the whole weekend with my entire family. We all staying at Aria casino.



Congratulations.





So what are your plans for your next 60 years?


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 16, 2015)

Spend more time with my grandkids and family, continue to help people and MORE SEX. merci.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Oct 16, 2015)

"The best soy latte that you ever had"


----------



## Mertex (Oct 21, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Today is my birthday. Sixty years young.
> Flying to Las Vegas later today to celebrate the whole weekend with my entire family. We all staying at Aria casino.




Have fun.....and


----------



## Mertex (Oct 22, 2015)

Thought you all might get a chuckle out of this one:

A honeymooning couple was passing through Louisiana. When they were approaching Lafayette, they started arguing about the pronunciation of the town. They argued back and forth until they got to the town, where they decided to stop for lunch.

As they stood at the counter, the man said, "Before we order, could you please settle an argument for us. Would you very slowly pronounce where we are."

The guy behind the corner leaned over and said, "Burrrrrrrr gerrrrrrr Kiiiiing"


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2015)

charwin95 said:


> Today is my birthday. Sixty years young.
> Flying to Las Vegas later today to celebrate the whole weekend with my entire family. We all staying at Aria casino.



I was in vegas last friday too  hope you had a good birthday,


----------



## charwin95 (Oct 22, 2015)

drifter said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my birthday. Sixty years young.
> ...



Yes I did had a wonderfully birthday party. Thank you but I was not expecting  it came with 3 of these.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2015)

I went to the art museum

SOUTHERN NEVADA MUSEUM OF FINE ART


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 23, 2015)

They had an Anne Frank showing but missed it, the art was mostly religious featured but some ironic art too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 26, 2015)

Good Morning everyone. This is for you early risers!

Young, Old, Young, Old, Young, Old


----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Oct 27, 2015)

LOL, Drifter! I can visualize everyone from the neighborhood gathered round this....just to get warm.  The one with the giant 'cigarette', I mean.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 27, 2015)

ooo ooo Love the pumpkins drifter. I've always really enjoyed painting them instead of carving. 

In the past, we have painted permanent pumpkins for our g-kids and their school classes. Or painted rocks to look like something or other. This year, we found the perfect rock and painted it to be a family of ghosts - two parents, two kids, two cats and painted each to look like who they represented. 

Should-a taken pics before we sent it.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 28, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Good morning magistrates


morning Guvna'


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 5, 2015)

Take A Giant Step Taj Mahal


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 7, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> *There has to be a place in USMB where every member can hang his hat and be himself.*
> 
> The Cappucino Corral, which is open to *EVERYONE* of all persuasions to come, put yer feet up, chat, make friends and the like.
> 
> ...



Where are you friend?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 11, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


and that  veteran in the world means the world to someone [borrowed from you]


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 11, 2015)

et al,

Well, I was just going to lounge around all day.  BUT, its 0730 and I have discovered that I am out of Cappuccino.  WOW, it's a bad omen to start the day out with.

Warm Regards to all My Fellow Veterans,
and
Good Morning to all you Loungers;
R


----------



## Mertex (Nov 11, 2015)

Good Morning.........everyone..........haven't had my cup of java yet.......so, I'm pretty much:


----------



## charwin95 (Nov 11, 2015)

Very busy day serving lunch at private charity center for veterans in Miami.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 12, 2015)

And looking back into your eyes I saw them really shine
Giving me a taste of something fine
Something fine
*May everyone have a full course of something fine 24/7/365 from this point forward....*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 12, 2015)

the cosmos pulls on me like a mother does a stubborn  child.... loving me as if I was "something fine" ..........


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 12, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop, et al,

that is a really good photo.



TyroneSlothrop said:


> the cosmos pulls on me like a mother does a stubborn  child.... loving me as if I was "something fine" ..........


*(COMMENT)*

I assume it is a meteor burning up.  I have studied a couple of these taken near the Mojave Desert.  Some of the Astronomers I've met call these "Silver Spears."   They are quite beautiful.

Regards,
R


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 22, 2015)

Morning, I plan to stay intoxicated all day


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 22, 2015)

My Honey Do's have been mostly completed, there is still time to polish the deep cleaning I've been doing since Friday; the turkey is bought and the BIG Green Egg has been cleaned and ready to cook.  Now is the time for all good husbands to say, ENOUGH!

The Niners and Hawks come on in two hours, it's time to brew some coffee, whip some cream, get out the Irish Whiskey and reminisce on the Bill Walsh era; before watching the most dysfunctional franchise in sports history, the current iteration of the SF 49ers - I'll still pull for the players, too bad we can't trade the ownership.


----------



## Mertex (Nov 23, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> My Honey Do's have been mostly completed, there is still time to polish the deep cleaning I've been doing since Friday; the turkey is bought and the BIG Green Egg has been cleaned and ready to cook.  Now is the time for all good husbands to say, ENOUGH!
> 
> The Niners and Hawks come on in two hours, it's time to brew some coffee, whip some cream, get out the Irish Whiskey and reminisce on the Bill Walsh era; before watching the most dysfunctional franchise in sports history, the current iteration of the SF 49ers - I'll still pull for the players, too bad we can't trade the ownership.




What is the "big Green Egg"?  My husband hasn't done enough to be able to say "enough"......he's good to do last minute runs to the grocery store....as long as he can ride his Harley....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone..........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 26, 2015)

The same to you, Mertex, and if you're having it....don't work too hard!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving and enjoy!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 2, 2015)

*Good Morning and have a groovy one......*


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2015)

Again!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 5, 2015)

I have another joke for you all.

Blonde walking by a building one night sees a sign on a door that says:  "Please ring bell for night watchman".

So, she rings the bell.

A few minutes later she sees a man coming forth, unlocking several doors before he gets to her and asks her how he can help her.

Well, for one thing, says the blonde, "why can't you ring the bell yourself?"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

What is it going to take to get this party started?


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> What is it going to take to get this party started?



No kidding. Even the cobwebs have cobwebs!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 12, 2015)

To those who watched "The Amazing Race" - just want to say I'm so glad that Joey and Kelsey won........and not Justin and Diana.   Justin was such a blowhard, I couldn't stand him claiming all along that they were going to win.  It was good to see Joey and Kelsey finally come in first after so many times coming in second to Justin & Diane.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Well I guess getting caught up with all of you is over due.  My job duties were switched from sales to sales manager/nobody ever defined it in April.  My prior manager told me two days before he left of his departure.  No training, just here you go.  The general mess is cleaned up, but the eight hundred pound gorilla remains. 

We are blessed with 60 degree weather here in Michigan today.  Trying to get outdoor stuff done I missed earlier in the Fall.  The Christmas tree is assembled with light stringing next on the agenda.  Tomorrow will be outdoor decorations and some pruning I missed.  I cannot believe how green the grass is around here for December.

Most of the shopping is done, but wrapping is not even started yet.  Hopefully we get to bake a few cookies before Christmas.  Cards seem a bit too far of a goal for this year.  Hope your plans are working out nicely.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyone got fun family game ideas for the holidays?


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Anyone got fun family game ideas for the holidays?



We usually play bingo for white elephant gifts after opening gifts and dinner.  Munch on cookies and such while playing.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Those white elephant gifts are interesting.  Silly or sometimes lots of thought put into them.  My oldest likes this part of Christmas the best.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Been a few years, but finishing a 1000 piece puzzle use to be a Christmas thing too.

We have little people again due to grandkids.  Uno or Go Fish get a turn or two also.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2015)

Mertex said:


> To those who watched "The Amazing Race" - just want to say I'm so glad that Joey and Kelsey won........and not Justin and Diana.   Justin was such a blowhard, I couldn't stand him claiming all along that they were going to win.  It was good to see Joey and Kelsey finally come in first after so many times coming in second to Justin & Diane.


Oh I was hoping that crybaby Justin wouldn't win too.  I'll bet he thinks he has a lot of fans out here just because they won seven legs.  

He was a sore winner and he didn't treat Diana very well either.

I liked Joey and Kelsey too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Finding something to do at Christmas and making it a tradition is what family probably remembers when we are gone.

I remember my grandma's Christmas bread, my dad playing chess with my cousin, ham, fudge and falling asleep in the car after three celebrations and 100 miles of travel in one day.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Been a few years, but finishing a 1000 piece puzzle use to be a Christmas thing too.
> 
> We have little people again due to grandkids.  Uno or Go Fish get a turn or two also.



Puzzles are fun.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2015)

I believe I saw Stat around here one day or was that an old thread.  I was wondering about him and where he's been.

If you're still here, Stat.  Happy Holidays to you and to all the Lounge posters.​


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Now you have me wondering Sarah...

...hope he is okay.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Finding something to do at Christmas and making it a tradition is what family probably remembers when we are gone.
> 
> I remember my grandma's Christmas bread, my dad playing chess with my cousin, ham, fudge and falling asleep in the car after three celebrations and 100 miles of travel in one day.



Normally I go out of town but this year I'm staying home. I'm going to cook dinner for my mom and step dad, other relatives will come visit this year so that will be fun.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Happy Holidays to you and to all the Lounge posters.​​



The same for you, Sarah.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Both Mrs. Liberty and I had first marriages.  We have several Christmas celebrations spread out over about eight days.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 12, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> I believe I saw Stat around here one day or was that an old thread.  I was wondering about him and where he's been.
> 
> If you're still here, Stat.  Happy Holidays to you and to all the Lounge posters.​



I messaged him a month ago but haven't seen him post at all. I hope all is ok too.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 12, 2015)

I make it a tradition not to recognize Christmas in any way. No gifts, no decorations, no cards, not parties, no special dinners. I sometimes make the single exception of ordering a fruitcake from some monks in Oregon.

IMO, Christmas is for kids, and I loved doing it with them, but as an adult with no kids, or grandkids, it is just a pain in the ass. Long lines in stores. Forget about going to the post office. The same damned music everywhere, every year, everything closed on Christmas day except Denny's. It was a major weight off my shoulders to take all the decorations down to the local charity shop.

I get the added bonus of not participating in the ridiculous commercialization of the whole thing.

On the other hand, occasionally something like this crosses my path, and I feel a small tug on my heart:


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 12, 2015)

This is a little different, but it's still very calming.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Vandalshandle, take a hundred dollar bill and stake out a Walmart Christmas Eve.  Find that person who looks the most deserving with a couple of kids in tow.  You will be filled with Christmas Spirit.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

There is a right and wrong way to this.  Try to not get charged as a stalker okay?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Now you have me wondering Sarah...
> 
> ...hope he is okay.


He's been gone for months.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Near as I can tell general amnesty has been declared, so if it was a board issue, he should be along soon.  Freedombecki was gone for almost a year and has reemrged, stay hopeful.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Vandalshandle, take a hundred dollar bill and stake out a Walmart Christmas Eve.  Find that person who looks the most deserving with a couple of kids in tow.  You will be filled with Christmas Spirit.



I think that you might be on to something, here.... Thanks!


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 12, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Near as I can tell general amnesty has been declared, so if it was a board issue, he should be along soon.  Freedombecki was gone for almost a year and has reemrged, stay hopeful.


Wonderful to see Becki back again.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle, take a hundred dollar bill and stake out a Walmart Christmas Eve.  Find that person who looks the most deserving with a couple of kids in tow.  You will be filled with Christmas Spirit.
> ...



More than one way to get and give holiday cheer.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 12, 2015)

I got an 'agree' from Stat on the 2nd of this month, but I haven't seen him post a thing. Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 12, 2015)

In the meantime, I do try to have a little fun with the season:


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Your local Salvation Army might need help delivering gifts too.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

Say Stat three times, maybe that Bettlejuice thing really works.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 12, 2015)

The lights are not going on the tree by themselves.  Off to do that task.  Hoping no bad connections.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Cappucino is a morning beverage correct?  Good morning CC posters.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Time to finish some pruning and place outdoor decorations.  I really got behind on personal landscape work this year.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Good morning CC posters.



Good morning to you!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)

Good morning, Tyrone! Are you all ready for Christmas? Once again, I've opted for staying home and staying cozy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 13, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Good morning, Tyrone! Are you all ready for Christmas? Once again, I've opted for staying home and staying cozy.


I am positively correlating with Christmas indeed and I am sending you merry Christmas wishes for Health wealth prosperity and fun ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey, some of my favorite cat loving posters!  Once we get the decorations under control and gifts wrapped I will feel more festive.  I have to work a five foot lighted snowman into the outdoor electrical system.  I don't think I have enough amps.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst come say hello to us


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Hey, some of my favorite cat loving posters!  Once we get the decorations under control and gifts wrapped I will feel more festive.  I have to work a five foot lighted snowman into the outdoor electrical system.  I don't think I have enough amps.



My late husband made an angel with pvc pipe one year. It must have been 12 foot tall, if not taller. Covered it with tiny white lights, and it was just beautiful. It was one dimensional, so had to be securely anchored, and storage was a problem.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2015)

drifter said:


> Anyone got fun family game ideas for the holidays?



We love to play "Balderdash" and "Beyond Balderdash".....the responses some players give will crack you up, sometimes.  We also like Mexican Train....it's easy and fun.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got fun family game ideas for the holidays?
> ...



Oh yes, we have played Dominos too.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2015)

Sarah G said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > To those who watched "The Amazing Race" - just want to say I'm so glad that Joey and Kelsey won........and not Justin and Diana.   Justin was such a blowhard, I couldn't stand him claiming all along that they were going to win.  It was good to see Joey and Kelsey finally come in first after so many times coming in second to Justin & Diane.
> ...



That's too funny.....I guess we weren't the only ones that felt that way about Justin & Diana.  During the final episode I was even hoping that if Kelsey and Joey weren't able to win it, that Chris and Logan would win it.....and I wasn't even that fond of those two!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> I make it a tradition not to recognize Christmas in any way. No gifts, no decorations, no cards, not parties, no special dinners. I sometimes make the single exception of ordering a fruitcake from some monks in Oregon.
> 
> IMO, Christmas is for kids, and I loved doing it with them, but as an adult with no kids, or grandkids, it is just a pain in the ass. Long lines in stores. Forget about going to the post office. The same damned music everywhere, every year, everything closed on Christmas day except Denny's. It was a major weight off my shoulders to take all the decorations down to the local charity shop.
> 
> ...



Thanks....that was beautiful.  

I know what you mean about Christmas...I'm glad when I don't have to decorate.  We live out in the country and you can barely see our house from the road, so there's no point in putting up the decorations unless my kids are coming to visit.  Last year we went to Tennessee and this year we're going on a cruise, so I was glad I didn't have to decorate.  Still, buying gifts for family members and very close friends is always a hassle.  I had to hurry up and do it before we leave, next week, but I finally got it all done.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Cute.  You should make it your avie for Christmas.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 13, 2015)

This is nice.....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 13, 2015)

One of favorites! Turn it up loud!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 13, 2015)

Some get the ole Blues and that is OK...


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Sarah G (Dec 13, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I know, I didn't even want to watch it because I was afraid Justin and Diana were going to win and I'd be annoyed.  There's confidence and then there's arrogance.  He was that last.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 14, 2015)

drifter said:


> Statistikhengst come say hello to us




Hello!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst come say hello to us
> ...




 Where the fock have you been???? We've been wurried sick~!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Hello!



Hey, Stat! You've been sorely missed, fella! I hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 14, 2015)

How long do you expect us to do CPR on this place?

Don't make me use the paddles...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 15, 2015)

Produceopia...............and fungus among us


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 15, 2015)

Think there was a hidden message in Stat's post?  Maybe coordinates to where he is being held by spies?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 15, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I wonder if they feel a nap coming on.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok, this takes some splainin'.

Everyone in New Orleans has distinctive accents depending upon the neighborhood in which you grew up in. This local guy, Benny Grunch, capitalized in this by recording several songs, featuring, not only various New Orleans accents, but also vocabulary. For example, New Orleans don't greet each other with, "Hello". They say, "Where yat?" (meaning "where are you at?". The first song, is "The 12 yats of Christmas".


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 16, 2015)

Now, Benny explains that there is a shotgun house in New Orleans and that Santa and His Reindeer Used to live Right Here:


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 16, 2015)

But, Santa and his reindeers got awfully cold up in the North Pole, and after Katrina. He cashed his Road Home government flood relief check, and moved back into a modular home in New Orleans.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 16, 2015)

...and, while we are at it, we might as well add in something a little more meaningful. This is a piece that Benny put together after Katrina. This in "Over by Your Mamma an 'Em" (translation "back home where you grew up with your mom". This is about post New Orleans Katrina, and the effect that Katrina had on us.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2015)

Pretty soon I'll be leaving for my cruise.......and I'm not taking my lap top with me....so I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and hope that 2016 is good to you!

I'll be back by the 27th....so have a good one.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Mert.  Have fun!


----------



## Dhara (Dec 17, 2015)

Cappucino Corral

Curious name.  Cappucino conjures up Italy, and corral, Texas.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas, Mertex, and have a most wonderful time!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Cappucino Corral
> 
> Curious name.  Cappucino conjures up Italy, and corral, Texas.



Some Texans love Cappucino......not me...

Welcome to the Corral...


----------



## Mertex (Dec 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Merry Christmas, Mertex, and have a most wonderful time!




Thank you, I hope you have a wonderful Christmas, too.

Today has been frantic....trying to get "all" my wardrobe into a tiny suitcase!


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 17, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Today has been frantic....trying to get "all" my wardrobe into a tiny suitcase!



Thanks, and I have faith in you. You'll get 'er done!


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 17, 2015)

Merry Christmas Mertex. Have fun and  enjoy your cruise.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Dec 17, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Today has been frantic....trying to get "all" my wardrobe into a tiny suitcase!
> ...



Hiya Cassy

Seasons greetings to you


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 17, 2015)

ChesBayJJ said:


> Hiya Cassy
> 
> Seasons greetings to you



Hi, JJ. The same to you, and a big holiday hug. I hope you have the best ever!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 18, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Cappucino Corral
> 
> Curious name.  Cappucino conjures up Italy, and corral, Texas.




Welcome, glad you like the name.

Folks, I am still alive. Lots of work in the real world, plus, there are some real problems in USMB, so I'm simply staying away. Life is too short for so much crazy shit. There are more important things to do, like work and growing kids up and having a love life and such.

As soon as USMB stops being Stormfront-Lite, I may return. Maybe.

Wishing you all a wonderful Christmastide.

-Stat


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 18, 2015)

You're going to be missed, Stat. I know I'm not the only one who adores your upbeat personality, so I hope we get to see you again soon.

Take care out there, and enjoy every minute!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2015)

The CC is a safe haven from what you describe Stat.  It is part of why you started it correct?


----------



## Dhara (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey Stat,

Come on back.  Lot's of support for you here.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Cappucino Corral
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Dhara (Dec 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Beautiful image.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Patrick?  That you?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2015)

Statistikhengst


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 22, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>


Now that there is 100 percent Christmas.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Stranger danger!


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 23, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


>



My brother was almost born in a snow bank.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 23, 2015)

saveliberty said:


> Cassy Mo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Brrrrrr!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 24, 2015)

*Evil doers Looking for Treble....*

Boba Fett on drums, a Stormtrooper on bass, Darth Vader on lead guitar, a Shadow Trooper on guitar, and an Imperial Royal Guard on guitar.


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 25, 2015)

Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Dec 25, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 25, 2015)

All Santa brought me was a lousy lump of coal, and I have an electric heat pump! Next year, I'm leaving out curdled milk....


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 26, 2015)

*ATTENTION

ONLY 364 SHOPPING DAYS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!*

*THANK YOU.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 27, 2015)

Cassy Mo said:


> *ATTENTION
> 
> ONLY 364 SHOPPING DAYS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!*
> 
> *THANK YOU.*


Lol!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie (Dec 27, 2015)

Where the hell you been, Stat? All well in Stat Land?


----------



## Mertex (Dec 27, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > Cappucino Corral
> ...




I miss you.......


----------



## Mertex (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm back.........had a great time...ate too much and I'm looking forward to a great new year.........


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 27, 2015)

Mertex said:


> I'm back.........had a great time...ate too much and I'm looking forward to a great new year.........




Missed you, but I'm glad you had such a great time!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 30, 2015)

Hope everyone has a fun time celebrating the end of 2015 and welcoming in 2016.....


----------



## charwin95 (Dec 31, 2015)

May your New Year be as bright as the sunshine and as fragrant as the flowers.

Happy New Year Everyone.


----------



## Cassy Mo (Dec 31, 2015)

The same for you, Charwin, and everyone here. Happy 2016.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 1, 2016)

*For the Year 2016...HNY *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 1, 2016)

Capuccinistis!

I AM BACK. At least in the CC....

Nappy Wew Hear!!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 1, 2016)

welcome back ....


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2016)

I hope everyone survived the New Year's celebrations..............back to work, dammmit!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 4, 2016)

Statistikhengst said:


> Capuccinistis!
> 
> I AM BACK. At least in the CC....
> 
> Nappy Wew Hear!!!




Good to see  you..........hope you had a Nappy Wew Hear two!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 7, 2016)

I had a strange_ yen_ to post this


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I had a strange_ yen_ to post this




Elevator music?


----------



## Mertex (Jan 7, 2016)

Went grocery shopping today and I'm all pooped out..........but we have lots of food.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 7, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > I had a strange_ yen_ to post this
> ...


I needed a lift....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 7, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > I had a strange_ yen_ to post this
> ...



Reminds me of the Japanese prostitute who starved to death. Nobody had a yen for her.

BTW, some trivia. Sakamoto was on the Boeing 747 that lost their rudder control in Japan back in the 1980's, and flew around for hours with no lateral control, until it flew into a mountain.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 9, 2016)

Hope everyone enjoys their weekend.........I know I will....


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Went grocery shopping today and I'm all pooped out..........but we have lots of food.......


I get tired as well..
I have them put the cold things together so when I get home tired I can leave the un-cold things until I regain my energy...I just finished chemotherapy.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 10, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Went grocery shopping today and I'm all pooped out..........but we have lots of food.......
> ...




So sorry to hear about you having to do chemo, but glad to hear you've finished it.  I hope you remain clear of cancer and won't have to ever do that again.

It takes me about 2 hours to get what I need because I use coupons.....it's a pain in the arse but it's worth the savings.  Then I have to put the stuff up...my hubby thinks brininging it in from the car is his part....  We shop at the  base (commissary) and use the neighborhood grocery store only for items we need in between trips to the big store!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 10, 2016)

Something funny:

A young lady came home and told her mother that her boyfriend had proposed but she had turned him down because she found out he was an atheist, and didn’t believe in God, nor Heaven or Hell.

“Marry him anyway dear,” the Mother said. “Between the two of us, we’ll show him just how wrong he is.”


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You sound like a perfect shopper, have you seen extreme couponing. , I tried but never used the things I didn't need...lol
Thank you, cancer came back 2nd time. Getting back on my feet. Good thing for this forum, it keeps me busy.
I sell online as well. Do you work outside of the home?
My husband makes dinner once every 2 weeks and he is wiped out..lol good BBQ though.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 11, 2016)

Eaglewings said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



It's a lot of work to use coupons.  I only use the ones that I get from magazines, or the newspaper and cutting them and sorting them out takes a lot of time.  I only use the ones that I actually would buy the product anyway....and occasionally I do try a new product.  They don't take "reproduced" coupons at the base, so I don't bother with those.  My hubby used to think I was out of my mind until he saw how much I was saving! 

My prayers go out to you that you won't have to deal with cancer again.  Stay strong and yes, this forum can keep one very busy!


----------



## Sarah G (Jan 11, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> welcome back ....


It's like Op art.  I'm not sure where to look.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's the story behind this gif.

http://www.thejournal.ie/helen-green-david-bowie-illustrat…/

*""The truth is of course is that there is no journey. We are arriving and departing all at the same time." *

... See More


----------



## Mertex (Jan 12, 2016)

Gotta have my coffee..........


----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I'm handling it.............lol!


----------



## Mertex (Jan 15, 2016)

I had my teeth cleaned yesterday.......and today I'm going to go see Revenant.....I heard it was really a good movie.

First.......gotta go get my coffee...


----------



## Mertex (Jan 16, 2016)

Revenant........what an intense movie.....really good.  If you go see it, make sure not to drink anything before you go in and make sure you use the bathroom before you sit down.......  DiCaprio really outdid himself.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Revenant........what an intense movie.....really good.  If you go see it, make sure not to drink anything before you go in and make sure you use the bathroom before you sit down.......  DiCaprio really outdid himself.



My husband and son thinks he will win many awards for doing that movie, they were impressed as well.


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 17, 2016)

It was freezing this morning......32 degrees.......but it has since warmed up....so I'm enjoying this day....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 17, 2016)

Down here in Southern AZ, it didn't get above 65 degrees today. Bummer!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 24, 2016)

Brrrrr.....I feel sorry for those of you that live on the East Coast - hope everyone is doing okay and is safe....


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 24, 2016)

It's 81 degrees down here in Southern AZ. I feel really bad about having turned down a job in D.C. a few years back.....(not)


----------



## Mertex (Jan 29, 2016)

Thought this was funny and wanted to share:

A helicopter carrying passengers suddenly loses engine power and the aircraft begins to decent.

The pilot safely performs an emergency landing in water, and tells the passengers to remain seated and to keep the doors closed, stating that in emergency situations, the aircraft is designed to stay afloat for 30 minutes, giving rescuers time to get to them.

Just then a man gets out if his seat and runs over to open the door.

The pilots screams at him, "Didn't you hear what I said, the aircraft is designed to stay afloat as long as the doors remain closed?!"

"Of course I heard you", the man replied, "but it's also designed to fly, and look how good that one worked out!!"


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jan 30, 2016)

I don't know about the rest of you........but I'm not doing any work around the house today.....


----------



## Grandma (Jan 31, 2016)

I did laundry.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't care how cold it is....this room needs aired! Where is everyone?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 9, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> I don't care how cold it is....this room needs aired! Where is everyone?



The theremin (also known as termenvox) is an electronic musical instrument that can be controlled without physical contact by the performer. It was invented and patented in 1928 by Russian inventor Leon Theremin.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 10, 2016)

Cassy Mo said:


> I don't care how cold it is....this room needs aired! Where is everyone?



Sledding?.........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 12, 2016)

*We have a "communique" from the Gravitational waves recently detected ..*

Earth People:


----------



## Mertex (Feb 14, 2016)

For the Cappuccino posters.....who are very special....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 17, 2016)

Art is how we decorate space. Music is how we decorate time.
Quote by anonymous


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 19, 2016)

Once upon a Friday dreary
as I rose up a lil weary
suddenly there came 
a perky sounding
bubbling at my 
Chamber's door
'tis the automatic coffee maker
and nothing more 
quoth me saying evermore


----------



## Mertex (Feb 19, 2016)

We're having springlike weather..........hope we don't have another freeze....my plants are all confused, budding and blooming....

San Antonio

TX, United States


Mostly Sunny
80°61°
80°


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2016)

We got some rain last night........much needed rain....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 5, 2016)

A Reminder


----------



## Mertex (Mar 6, 2016)

We're having such beautiful spring-like weather, I love it....but I don't like that I have so many leaves to rake and tomatoes to plant!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 10, 2016)

*Your bat Can't hit what your eyes can't follow..*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Morning Magistrates a lil something to ease into Monday


----------



## Mertex (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>





Very nice........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

I like my coffee black


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## saveliberty (Jun 11, 2017)

I am clothing bipolar this week.  Going from suits for interviews to jeans and t shirts while shaping the land to my natural stone patio vision.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 11, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > typo in your title, fyi...  two Cs in cappuccino!
> ...


A good artist makes deliberate mistakes as a sign of humility.  It makes for a nifty excusse.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> I am clothing bipolar this week.  Going from suits for interviews to jeans and t shirts while shaping the land to my natural stone patio vision.



Good luck on your interviews.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > I am clothing bipolar this week.  Going from suits for interviews to jeans and t shirts while shaping the land to my natural stone patio vision.
> ...



90+ degree heat and moving 48 tons of dirt and crushed limestone base could use a little luck too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 11, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Good luck on that too. I hate when it's in the 90's . No outside work unless it's early morning.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 11, 2017)

MaryL said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




Absolutely exquisite beadwork, weaving and more by Native Americans always includes a "spirit head" or "spirit stitch" because only the Great Spirit is perfect.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## MaryL (Jun 11, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


We all strive for perfection, we cant stand people that make mistakes. We are human and imperfect. It's hard to accept that. I learn more from mistakes than anything else. I think we all do. To err is human, as they say.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 13, 2017)

Morning Folks, I've had two cups of java, ready to eavesdrop on others


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 15, 2017)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Pogo (Jun 15, 2017)

Statistikhengst said:


> Guten Morgen...



You're back??  My that was a looooong lost weekend.

Wilkommen zurück!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 16, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Guten Morgen...
> ...


Gelegentlich schau ich Mal um, gell.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 16, 2017)

too hot for coffee, I'll be dining in with you tonight


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)

Morning everyone, this sweetheart is serving up breakfast for us


----------

